# (GLEE THREAD) okay everyone i admit it



## Jake

*(GLEE THREAD)*



Spoiler












*IT SUX!!!*​
g'nite xoxo

also BellBringerGreen plz dont spam dis wif 24347545+ replies xo[




Ok that's old news now we discuss Glee


----------



## m12

It's very catchy, similar to the original.


----------



## Micah

I couldn't get past the first 15 seconds.


----------



## SockHead

ok admit it glee sucks


----------



## crystal_skull

Never watched the show. I always watched the commercials but never got around to watching a episode lol.


----------



## Numner

If it sux so much y u gotta b postan it everywhere


----------



## Fillfall

I want episode 7 of season 4..


----------



## Garrett x50 cal

I don't hate Glee I just find it unnecessary. It would be like if American Idol tried to give a "story" to the top 12.


----------



## VillageDweller

The chorus was pretty good. The "ehhhh" and the ahs and ops were good.

The rest.. Gangnam style > glee version

TBH the only thing better here was the background bits (ahs and ops and stuff)


----------



## Jake

I only like it because it is tina and kitty other that that i think it sux and i am v upset :'(


some1 lined the glee with the original http://whassup-alex.tumblr.com/post/36104003425/to-prove-that-jenna-has-awesome-korean-jenna


----------



## Juicebox

I only saw about two episodes of glee, and I'll say that a couple of the songs were decently done. However, a lot of them are just kind of lip syncs and not stylistically done in any way.

But the acting is god awful. There is no excuse for how bad a lot of the actors are. I think some of them are just trying to be theatrical actors, but failing miserably.


----------



## Jake

Juicebox said:


> I only saw about two episodes of glee, and I'll say that a couple of the songs were decently done. However, a lot of them are just kind of lip syncs and not stylistically done in any way.
> 
> But the acting is god awful. There is no excuse for how bad a lot of the actors are. I think some of them are just trying to be theatrical actors, but failing miserably.



1) obv they lip sync are you stupid. lip syncs are done in almost every musical related TV show or movie
2) if you think the acting on glee is horrible then you are obviously an obnoxious person - they have some of the best actors i've ever seen (asides from Desperate housewives)
 so plz shut up  have a nice day xo


----------



## AmenFashion

Jake. said:


> 1) obv they lip sync are you stupid. lip syncs are done in almost every musical related TV show or movie
> 2) if you think the acting on glee is horrible then you are obviously an obnoxious person - they have some of the best actors i've ever seen (asides from Desperate housewives)
> so plz shut up  have a nice day xo



LOL! Obviously an obnoxious person.
Do people really believe musical numbers are shot with live voices??

Mmm Gangnam Style isn't the best cover... but they've done amazing stuff.
Give Your Heart A Break is my current fav.
Lea Michelle's voice is incredible and nobody can say otherwise.


----------



## Jake

AmenFashion said:


> LOL! Obviously an obnoxious person.
> Do people really believe musical numbers are shot with live voices??
> 
> Mmm Gangnam Style isn't the best cover... but they've done amazing stuff.
> Give Your Heart A Break is my current fav.
> Lea Michelle's voice is incredible and nobody can say otherwise.



Lea and Naya have the best voices IMO
op and Dianna. So happy she's back in either this episode or the next (think she's singing in one of them, too)

Jayma and Jenna both have great voices. Happy Jenna got to sing on Gangnam style (along with Kitty omg) but Jayma went from being a regular to recurring. Kinda upset about this. Wish she got to sing more


----------



## AmenFashion

Naya! Her voice is amazing. And she's one of the best actors on the show. Her character is perfection.
Heather and her Britney 2.0 covers were great moments this season. I loved that episode.

I know! I feel like Jayma and Matthew are hardly in it lately. It used to be almost centered around them. There's so many stories going on though, I guess I can see why they can only cram small bits of them into each episode.
And the first time I noticed how much I loved Jayma was when she sang "Touch A Touch A Touch Me". I was obsessed. I agree, she needs to sing more!

Are you loving Kate Hudson's character? I am. And I'm hoping to see more of SJP ;P


----------



## Jake

AmenFashion said:


> Naya! Her voice is amazing. And she's one of the best actors on the show. Her character is perfection.
> Heather and her Britney 2.0 covers were great moments this season. I loved that episode.
> 
> I know! I feel like Jayma and Matthew are hardly in it lately. It used to be almost centered around them. There's so many stories going on though, I guess I can see why they can only cram small bits of them into each episode.
> And the first time I noticed how much I loved Jayma was when she sang "Touch A Touch A Touch Me". I was obsessed. I agree, she needs to sing more!
> 
> Are you loving Kate Hudson's character? I am. And I'm hoping to see more of SJP ;P



Naya is definitely one of the best actors on the show (and Lea's scene in the Finchel break up before the scientist her best scene on the show ever) but yes, her character is literally perfection, and HeMo's covers in Britney 2.0 were great.

I really don't care about Matt that much. Even at all. I don't really care he's going to be gone for a few episodes. He has a nice voice but now I just don't care about him. But I do miss the Wemma from season 1
But yes, I fell in love with Jayma's voice in the rocky horror episode when she sang that.

And omg yes! I love kate hudson so much, I almost died when I found out she was going to be on glee (she only signed for 6 episodes though hopefully she gets more) she has a great voice too. I don't care about SJP that much, though she's only been in one episode so far so i cant really judge her yet. Though SJP said in an interview she was only doing glee as a "one off" and for fun, so I don't think we'll be seeing a lot of her either :\


----------



## AmenFashion

Jake. said:


> Naya is definitely one of the best actors on the show (and Lea's scene in the Finchel break up before the scientist her best scene on the show ever) but yes, her character is literally perfection, and HeMo's covers in Britney 2.0 were great.
> 
> I really don't care about Matt that much. Even at all. I don't really care he's going to be gone for a few episodes. He has a nice voice but now I just don't care about him. But I do miss the Wemma from season 1
> But yes, I fell in love with Jayma's voice in the rocky horror episode when she sang that.
> 
> And omg yes! I love kate hudson so much, I almost died when I found out she was going to be on glee (she only signed for 6 episodes though hopefully she gets more) she has a great voice too. I don't care about SJP that much, though she's only been in one episode so far so i cant really judge her yet. Though SJP said in an interview she was only doing glee as a "one off" and for fun, so I don't think we'll be seeing a lot of her either :\



Oh gosh, that whole episode had me :O through the whole thing. The Scientist scene was fantastic.

I feel like Matt's character got so boring. Season 1, he was one of my favorites! I loved the pregnancy story and his relationship issues. And rooting for him to fall for Jayma's character. But he definitely lost his appeal Season 2 and on.

I didn't know KH only signed up for 6 episodes :/ She's one of my favorites already! She's such a beotch, but I love it. It's what Rachel needs lol.
I was hoping to see SJP more. I mean, if Kurt stays with that job, I feel like she could be in it a little more. 
I love SJP though... Sex and the City has been my show since I was a wee-boy.


----------



## Jake

AmenFashion said:


> Oh gosh, that whole episode had me :O through the whole thing. The Scientist scene was fantastic.
> 
> I feel like Matt's character got so boring. Season 1, he was one of my favorites! I loved the pregnancy story and his relationship issues. And rooting for him to fall for Jayma's character. But he definitely lost his appeal Season 2 and on.
> 
> I didn't know KH only signed up for 6 episodes :/ She's one of my favorites already! She's such a beotch, but I love it. It's what Rachel needs lol.
> I was hoping to see SJP more. I mean, if Kurt stays with that job, I feel like she could be in it a little more.
> I love SJP though... Sex and the City has been my show since I was a wee-boy.



Yeah the break-up has definitely been one of their best episodes (along with home from S1) cried during every brittana moment omg lol

but yeah, Matt's character got really boring, he was all right in S2 but no where near as good in S1

but I am in love with Kate Hudson's character, she really is giving Rachel what she needs. Really looking forward to their stories unveiling. 
I don't know about SJP though. Kurt's re-auditioning for NYADA in the next few episodes.. Eh I don't really like Kurt anymore, he was fine in S1 but once blaine came along i started disliking him. happy they're broken up but they're getting back together so fml.

But with getting sloppy with characters they definitely need to give Tina a story line. she was meant to have a huge story line last season with being adopted and seeing her parents and stuff, never happened though. But there was heaps of stuff that was meant to happen in S2 and S3 which never happened.

But please, cut down on Blaine and give tina more screen time.. I mean, Rachel even said she was the new female lead, and she hasn't even had a solo true solo yet. Someone did the calculations on how many solos she's had, compared to blaine. And tine being an original from the first season and only missing one episode, has had like 3 solos, and Blaine's had ~20 or something like that. and wtf. blaine was suppose to graduate last year, since he was a junior at dalton, but then when he transferred apparently he didn't age and remianed a junior. RIB just want more money from his voice. ughh don't get me started on my rage for Blaine.

i dont even know where this post was gonig i will just stop typing now


----------



## AmenFashion

Jake. said:


> Yeah the break-up has definitely been one of their best episodes (along with home from S1) cried during every brittana moment omg lol
> 
> but yeah, Matt's character got really boring, he was all right in S2 but no where near as good in S1
> 
> but I am in love with Kate Hudson's character, she really is giving Rachel what she needs. Really looking forward to their stories unveiling.
> I don't know about SJP though. Kurt's re-auditioning for NYADA in the next few episodes.. Eh I don't really like Kurt anymore, he was fine in S1 but once blaine came along i started disliking him. happy they're broken up but they're getting back together so fml.
> 
> But with getting sloppy with characters they definitely need to give Tina a story line. she was meant to have a huge story line last season with being adopted and seeing her parents and stuff, never happened though. But there was heaps of stuff that was meant to happen in S2 and S3 which never happened.
> 
> But please, cut down on Blaine and give tina more screen time.. I mean, Rachel even said she was the new female lead, and she hasn't even had a solo true solo yet. Someone did the calculations on how many solos she's had, compared to blaine. And tine being an original from the first season and only missing one episode, has had like 3 solos, and Blaine's had ~20 or something like that. and wtf. blaine was suppose to graduate last year, since he was a junior at dalton, but then when he transferred apparently he didn't age and remianed a junior. RIB just want more money from his voice. ughh don't get me started on my rage for Blaine.
> 
> i dont even know where this post was gonig i will just stop typing now



You're right though! Tina hasn't really had a story line since her stuttering-issue in S1 lol! Not even a full story. That's the only thing I really remember her for. I want to see more though.
I've always wondered why Rachel said Tina was the new lead... but they haven't even gone further than that. Like, okay she's the new female lead, so let's see it!
I'm thinking people would rather see stories from the other characters, and Tina always gets left out. I'm ready for her to get a good plot. Some history on her character or something.

I have mixed feelings on Blaine. I loved him when he first came on the show! I was like a little school girl when Blaine and Kurt first met at the school. But I feel like his character is getting annoying. He's really nice to look at though ;P
I don't think they expected Teenage Dream to be as big as it was. Everybody wanted more. It made Blaine become so popular... he's getting more airtime than most of the original characters from S1!
I think they need to tone it down a bit with him.


----------



## Jake

Tina needs more story line and more solos

Blaine needs less story line and less songs

xo


----------



## Elijo

Meh? Okay I guess. I only watched two episodes of this series so far. Mainly because I'm always on Cartoon Network (love being a kid).

EDIT: Btw, one of the teachers at my school is obsessed with Glee!


----------



## Jake

Kumarock11 said:


> Meh… Okay I guess. I only watched two episodes of this series so far. Mainly because I'm always on Cartoon Network (love being a kid).
> 
> EDIT: Btw, one of the teachers at my school is obsessed with Glee!



Glee isn't even on Cartoon Network?


----------



## Elliot

lol glee ure funny


----------



## Fillfall

Blaine and Kurt are some of my favorite characters.. *pokerface*


----------



## Jake

Fillfall said:


> Blaine and Kurt are some of my favorite characters.. *pokerface*



Blaine sux
Kurt was good until Blaine came in

Tina, Kitty and Quinn are my favorite characters (maybe Santana, too. donno).
Sugar is fab too but needs more screen times
IMO all male characters suck (maybe not artie)

but i will entitle u 2 ur opinion


----------



## AmenFashion

Sooo Sarah Jessica Parker is back and singing 'Let's Have A Kiki' with Kurt. It's lame / it's actually little fab too.

LISTEN


----------



## Jake

AmenFashion said:


> Sooo Sarah Jessica Parker is back and singing 'Let's Have A Kiki' with Kurt. It's lame / it's actually little fab too.
> 
> LISTEN



omg i know i heard this as soon as it came out. It's omg so good.
I love the original and I'm glad they did a great job on this song. 
Also they released a version (digital download only) which isn't mashed with Turkey Lurkey Time

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gz2N4Rb72R0&feature=g-all-lik


plz kill me 2 good!


----------



## oath2order

Jake. said:


> omg i know i heard this as soon as it came out. It's omg so good.
> I love the original and I'm glad they did a great job on this song.
> Also they released a version (digital download only) which isn't mashed with Turkey Lurkey Time
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gz2N4Rb72R0&feature=g-all-lik
> 
> 
> plz kill me 2 good!



SJP sounds so dopey in this song. It's actually kind of funny.


----------



## Sora

I watch the show but IMO Blaine is truely an unimportant character now. I'm actually more intrested in Unique now lol. 
Yes hurry take me to a doctor.


----------



## Jake

oath2order said:


> SJP sounds so dopey in this song. It's actually kind of funny.


SJP is gone for good now so no need to worry about her dopey



Sora said:


> I watch the show but IMO Blaine is truely an unimportant character now. I'm actually more intrested in Unique now lol.
> Yes hurry take me to a doctor.


I really hate Wade but I like Unique, kinda weird haha


----------



## Sora

Hmm I do have to admit the whole water pill/binge thing with Marley was sorta tough to watch.


----------



## Jake

Sora said:


> Hmm I do have to admit the whole water pill/binge thing with Marley was sorta tough to watch.



IMO it was kinda stupid
yes it was great for Kitty and Marley storylines, but they blamed Marley, and not Kitty for the whole fainting thing (and as much as I love Kitty to death she really did deserve most of the blame). And right now it just seems to be behind them, it only lasted like 4 episodes, then 1 to recover. But the Marley and her mom storyline was really nice in the christmas episode but they always have good scenes.
Idk, I'd kinda like the storyline to keep going a bit but I'm pretty sure they're just going to leave the ends freyed like they do with most

And I don't understand the whole Finn story line right now either - I mean. Why the **** was he involved in White Christmas??
and why is he still in charge of Glee Club if Will is back... He came back in episode 8 and Finn has still been in charge for ep. 9 and 10. Like I don't even understand it, and judging from the newest promo, it still seems Finn is in charge episode 11. like ***** plz. I want pedo will back


----------



## Sora

Yeah why is will still there, I mean go back to the Glee council or whatever! I have a feeling they may make Marley + Finn but that would be CREEPY. Also Rachel was like, "Oh you slept with my teacher, but offered a lackluster explanation so... I love you!" That really angered me that they made her so fine with that guy who will sleep with any woman!


----------



## Jake

yeah finn needs to go back to being in the army. LOL.
I can see Marley and Finn happening but I really highly doubt it. Marley is already in a love triangle with Ryder/Jake - and even Kitty is in that, so i guess it's a love square, and adding Finn would just make a love pentagon, and after the fail Quinn/Finn/Sam/Rachel/Santana love pentagon in S2 I don't see them making another pentagon

i dont see whats wrong with Broady sleeping with Cassandra.
like he said 'why do you care who i sleep with' its true
and like Rachel said 'we are adults' she handled it with an adult why would they make a huge drama about it. She's like 18 (possibly 19) that's just high school drama. Doesnt bother me that much


----------



## oath2order

Jake. said:


> yeah finn needs to go back to being in the army. LOL.
> I can see Marley and Finn happening but I really highly doubt it. Marley is already in a love triangle with Ryder/Jake - and even Kitty is in that, so i guess it's a love square, and adding Finn would just make a love pentagon, and after the fail Quinn/Finn/Sam/Rachel/Santana love pentagon in S2 I don't see them making another pentagon
> 
> i dont see whats wrong with Broady sleeping with Cassandra.
> like he said 'why do you care who i sleep with' its true
> and like Rachel said 'we are adults' she handled it with an adult why would they make a huge drama about it. She's like 18 (possibly 19) that's just high school drama. Doesnt bother me that much



Marley and Finn just sounds disgusting.

Also we have a love dodecahedron going Kurt-Blaine-Rachel-Finn-Quinn-Sam-Santana-Brittany-Artie-Tina-Mike, with Puck getting tied in via Santana and Quinn, Lauren tied in via Puck, and Mercedes tied in via Sam, all during season 2. Most impressive.


----------



## Jake

no it was never a love 'dodecahedron' - sam didn't like Quinn when he was going after Mercedes so Mercedes is left out. Kurt only likes Blaine and Blaine only liked Rachel for one episode when Rachel said 'she had given up on relationships for now' so that cancels Klaine out. Brittana  was never a love anything...
and what the hell. Tartie broke up at the start of S2 and Tina never said she liked Artie in all of season 2 and Tike were faithful to each other so that cancels those 3 out
and Puck and Lauren.. Puck only liked Lauren S2 so they're not tied in at all.

I'm sorry but your post is so wrong,


----------



## Sora

Right now the couples are: Britanny & Sam, Rachael & that weird NYADA guy, and Marley & those 2 guys (forgot their names).


----------



## Jake

Sora said:


> Right now the couples are: Britanny & Sam, Rachael & that weird NYADA guy, and Marley & those 2 guys (forgot their names).



Actually Artie and Sugar are kind of a couple.

First episode back next year though everyone is going to be getting crushes.


----------



## Gummy

At one point in the past, I was addicted to Glee. I even had a blog dedicated to it and everything. However, during Season 2, I grew a passionate hatred for it. The show became... well, bad. I also DESPISED the character Blaine, he was terribly written for and felt uninspired. The show also had too much focus on characters like Finn, Rachel, and Kurt, all of whom I disliked. I'm not sure how the show is now, since I haven't touched it since, but I still see Season 1 as something great. I just wish it had ended there.


----------



## Jake

Yeah the shows gone downhill but it doesnt suck


----------



## oath2order

Gummy said:


> At one point in the past, I was addicted to Glee. I even had a blog dedicated to it and everything. However, during Season 2, I grew a passionate hatred for it. The show became... well, bad. I also DESPISED the character Blaine, he was terribly written for and felt uninspired. The show also had too much focus on characters like Finn, Rachel, and Kurt, all of whom I disliked. I'm not sure how the show is now, since I haven't touched it since, but I still see Season 1 as something great. I just wish it had ended there.



I used to like Blaine, but the show just got worse for me.

What I'm waiting for is when the show ends, and then the cast members get to talk freely about their experiences on the show. I have the feeling some people, like Chris or Jenna, will have a lot of hate for the show.


----------



## Jake

What.
Chris would not hate for the show?
If the show never happened he'd never have written his book or movie...

Jenna wouldn't have hate either. She loves what she does, and you can tell even though he character is neglected often (she knows Tina is and mentions it in interviews), she still loves the show and what she does.


----------



## oath2order

Jake. said:


> What.
> Chris would not have hate for the show?
> If the show never happened he'd never have written his book or movie...
> 
> Jenna wouldn't have hate either. She loves what she does, and you can tell even though he character is neglected often (she knows Tina is and mentions it in interviews), she still loves the show and what she does.



Are you purposely saying everything contrary to what I say?


----------



## Jake

No, why would I?


----------



## Gummy

What ever happened to Karofsky? I thought he was an interesting character and then he just kind of faded away.


----------



## Jake

He tried to kill himself and they thought that was enough for him. They thought they had dealt with him enough and they couldn't really do much more for his character
He was meant to come back before the finale though...
But Tina was meant to sing Justify My Love/Erotica in the Madonna episode
Shelby was meant to come back in season 2
April was meant to be in the S2 finale
I want you back was meant to be in the Michael episode
Mr. Monotony was meant to be in 4x03
Fergaliscious was meant to be in the Home episode
Anne Hathaway was supposed to play Kurt's aunt
Tom Cruise was suppose to cameo in S3
Popular and Parachute were meant to be sung during early S3
Gloria Estefan (Santana's mom) was meant to appear much earlier on instead of the S3 finale
Sugar was meant to have a pool part in 3x04 (further more Sugar was only meant to be in a few episodes)
The impossible dream was meant to be in Dream On
Faberry were meant to have a scene in Original Song
Vocal Adrenaline were meant to appear in the Superbowl epiosode
One Night in Bangkok was meant to be sing in Night of Neglect
Good Riddance was meant to be sung in S3 finale


It's glee they just forget things ((


I can only really see Dave coming back for the Wemma wedding (which they're already filming and I'd know if he was going to be in it by now) and there's no word on him being back. Sadly I don't think we'll see him again.

But hey, I never thought we'd see Terri again but she was in 4x10, and I didn't think we'd see Lauren again either but she's appearing in 4x11 and possible 4x12 so who knows.


----------



## Gummy

Aww, I actually loved Terri, so I'm glad she came back. Did Kendra ever come back?


----------



## Jake

Nope. I don't see why they'd bring Kendra back though. She was only really there for character development for Terri in S1 - then in S2 Terri was dropped as a regular so they didn't need to bring her back though.

I doubt Kendra would come back though.


----------



## Gummy

Jake. said:


> Nope. I don't see why they'd bring Kendra back though. She was only really there for character development for Terri in S1 - then in S2 Terri was dropped as a regular so they didn't need to bring her back though.
> 
> I doubt Kendra would come back though.



That's too bad. I always thought she was funny, but I guess it makes sense she wouldn't come back.


----------



## Jake

They have a great opportunity to bring both Kendra and Terri back for an arc though.

Will and Emma are getting married and there's supposed to be a 'shocker' at the end of the episode (supposedly involving Rachel and Broady and someone is meant to be Preggo - and Rachel sleeps with Broady in 4x12 and then with Finn in 4x14 so put 2 and 2 together...) But the shocker would be much better is it was Terri gatecrashing the wedding or something, saying they never divorced properly or something, and Kenda could be there by her side or something. It'd be much better than Rachel being preggo (speculated) but yeah...


----------



## Gummy

Jake. said:


> They have a great opportunity to bring both Kendra and Terri back for an arc though.
> 
> Will and Emma are getting married and there's supposed to be a 'shocker' at the end of the episode (supposedly involving Rachel and Broady and someone is meant to be Preggo - and Rachel sleeps with Broady in 4x12 and then with Finn in 4x14 so put 2 and 2 together...) But the shocker would be much better is it was Terri gatecrashing the wedding or something, saying they never divorced properly or something, and Kenda could be there by her side or something. It'd be much better than Rachel being preggo (speculated) but yeah...



Yeah, that sounds like a much better and interesting idea. Another pregnancy seems boring, they already did that with Quinn.


----------



## Jake

Yeah. People were expecting it to be Brittany whose preggo - I thought it would be Brittany, too. Because I figured she'd get back with Santana in this episode and be preggo with Sam's baby. But apparently Quinn and Santana are meant to get together or something like that so now I'm pretty sure it's Rachel

Kinda gives her a good story line. What's she gonna do with NYADA if she preggo...


----------



## Gummy

Jake. said:


> Yeah. People were expecting it to be Brittany whose preggo - I thought it would be Brittany, too. Because I figured she'd get back with Santana in this episode and be preggo with Sam's baby. But apparently Quinn and Santana are meant to get together or something like that so now I'm pretty sure it's Rachel
> 
> Kinda gives her a good story line. What's she gonna do with NYADA if she preggo...



Quinn and Santana together? That seems a bit weird and random, where did you read that?


----------



## Jake

Ya I'm not too sure on it either.

Anyway, in 4x12 Santana and Quinn visit Rachel in New York. So I'm guessing something happens between them there off screen
in 4x13 Brittany and Santana are meant to officially end their relationship
then in 4x14, there is a couples duet (We've got tonight I think?) which has 10 people singing, and each is a couple. Finn, Rachel, Kurt, Blaine, Marley, Jake, Betty, Artie, Quinn and Santana
And Finn and Rachel are one couple, Kurt and Blaine the second, Marley and Jake the third
So there' only Artie, Betty, Santana and Quinn left.
Betty is a new character in this episode, and is Ali (the girl in the wheel chair) from The Glee Project. And she has been confirmed to be Artie's new love interest
So that only leaves Quinn and Santana... So they have to be a couple or something because the song is a montage of the couples in different hotel rooms....
Also there's a glee spoiler blog on tumblr (which is 100% legit - they get the script before hand and yeah) and they posted an audio that said 'Quinn can always go gay'

I mean, it's not 100% confirmed, but you can almost put your money on it.
Even if they don't actually get together, it's almost confirmed something will happen between the two.


----------



## Gummy

Jake. said:


> Ya I'm not too sure on it either.
> 
> Anyway, in 4x12 Santana and Quinn visit Rachel in New York. So I'm guessing something happens between them there off screen
> in 4x13 Brittany and Santana are meant to officially end their relationship
> then in 4x14, there is a couples duet (We've got tonight I think?) which has 10 people singing, and each is a couple. Finn, Rachel, Kurt, Blaine, Marley, Jake, Betty, Artie, Quinn and Santana
> And Finn and Rachel are one couple, Kurt and Blaine the second, Marley and Jake the third
> So there' only Artie, Betty, Santana and Quinn left.
> Betty is a new character in this episode, and is Ali (the girl in the wheel chair) from The Glee Project. And she has been confirmed to be Artie's new love interest
> So that only leaves Quinn and Santana... So they have to be a couple or something because the song is a montage of the couples in different hotel rooms....
> Also there's a glee spoiler blog on tumblr (which is 100% legit - they get the script before hand and yeah) and they posted an audio that said 'Quinn can always go gay'
> 
> I mean, it's not 100% confirmed, but you can almost put your money on it.
> Even if they don't actually get together, it's almost confirmed something will happen between the two.



Well, I never would've expected that beforehand. Quinn being a lesbian doesn't add up for me, though, so I don't see it being anything lasting...


----------



## Jake

yeah I never expected it either. It was only found out yesterday and I almost fainted. LOL.


but yeah it wont last. Brittana are going to get back together. It's obvious. It might take a few seasons, but they'll get back


----------



## Micah

Seriously? I don't watch the show anymore, but what's with all the gay characters?


----------



## Jake

I know lol there's too many

Ok. Ryan tweeted part of the script for 4x15. It's meant to focus on the Klaine fandom, which confirms they'll sing 'Come What May'

but before that it says 'Finn's fire to find Emma rages'
So now I am thinking Emma gets cold feet or something.


----------



## Gummy

Jake. said:


> I know lol there's too many
> 
> Ok. Ryan tweeted part of the script for 4x15. It's meant to focus on the Klaine fandom, which confirms they'll sing 'Come What May'
> 
> but before that it says 'Finn's fire to find Emma rages'
> So now I am thinking Emma gets cold feet or something.



Klaine was one of the most painfully dry television romances in existence, it's unfortunate they choose to focus on it so often. I was hoping it'd die.


----------



## Jake

Gummy said:


> Klaine was one of the most painfully dry television romances in existence, it's unfortunate they choose to focus on it so often. I was hoping it'd die.



Klaine would never die, sadly...


----------



## oath2order

Jake. said:


> Klaine would never die, sadly...



For once I agree with you. Seriously, that ship is so boring.


----------



## Jake

oath2order said:


> For once I agree with you. Seriously, that ship is so boring.






ok. Apparently Emma doesn't get cold feet 
Instead Finn has a crush on Emma...............
SRSLY U GONNA DO STUDENT/TEACHER AGAIN FOR THE WHAT
rachel/will
puck/shelby
broady/cassandra
quinn/professor
possibly more
4TH TIME?!!?1

No lol


plz glee just let me on the writing team!!


----------



## Justin

SO MANY SPOILERS IN HERE MY EYES


----------



## Jake

THEN PLEASE DON'T LOOK IN HERE I KNOW EVERYTHING ABOUT GLEE!!!!!!!!!1

SORRY!!!!!!

Well technically they're not 100% confirmed but... almost are


----------



## Justin

Jake. said:


> THEN PLEASE DON'T LOOK IN HERE I KNOW EVERYTHING ABOUT GLEE!!!!!!!!!1
> 
> SORRY!!!!!!
> 
> Well technically they're not 100% confirmed but... almost are



I use the Activity Stream so I was seeing the posts anyway... Oh well. I don't care too much.


----------



## Jake

Justin said:


> I use the Activity Stream so I was seeing the posts anyway... Oh well. I don't care too much.



Don't use the activity stream then 


ITS GLEE HOW CAN U NOT BE EXCITED!!!1


----------



## Gummy

Jake. said:


> Don't use the activity stream then
> 
> 
> ITS GLEE HOW CAN U NOT BE EXCITED!!!1


----------



## Jake

<3

best show out


----------



## Gummy

Except for when they did Gangnam Style.


----------



## Jake

I hated that at first but now I love it lol


----------



## Roel

Tbh, the song Gangnam Style itself isn't even that great.. It's lame how Gangnam Style became popular and better kpop songs don't. Well, I guess that really proves that people don't care about if a song makes sense.

ANYWAYS, can't wait for the new episode.


----------



## Gummy

Roel said:


> Tbh, the song Gangnam Style itself isn't even that great.. It's lame how Gangnam Style became popular and better kpop songs don't. Well, I guess that really proves that people don't care about if a song makes sense.



Gangnam Style is more of a parody if anything, the fact the "song" became popular is weird. It's not even enjoyable to listen to, so the fact that Glee covered it just made it worse...


----------



## Roel

Gummy said:


> Gangnam Style is more of a parody if anything, the fact the "song" became popular is weird. It's not even enjoyable to listen to, so the fact that Glee covered it just made it worse...


The producers of glee are probably really big trolls, or they lost their minds


----------



## Gummy

The writers lost their minds during the second half of the first season. It's only taken a rapid decline since then. Like, really, a Madonna tribute episode?


----------



## Jake

Gummy said:


> The writers lost their minds during the second half of the first season. It's only taken a rapid decline since then. Like, really, a Madonna tribute episode?



Actually it's more like second half of the second season
The first season was perf, that Madonna episode was great
It started going downhill after the v-day episode


----------



## Gummy

Jake. said:


> Actually it's more like second half of the second season
> The first season was perf, that Madonna episode was great
> It started going downhill after the v-day episode



Eh, I don't think so. The tribute episodes felt really gimicky. And the writing in Season 2 felt washed out to me mostly because of the Warblers. They were by far the worst contribution to the series, and it felt completely unnecessary.


----------



## Jake

Yeah the warblers were horrible.

But seriously though, out of all the tributes, IMO, Madonna and Saturday Night Fever have been the best.
I mean I love Britteny Spears, but she didn't need two tributes with like no story line.
Like first one was everyone gets high, second was pretty much Brittany gets kicked off the cheerios and is back on at the end.
Of course, it did start the Bram (Brittany and Sam) friendship but was it necessary to do it in a tribute?


----------



## Gummy

I also disliked the episode involving alcohol... don't remember the title. But they all basically got drunk and went to school hung over... and then performed on stage drunk... they did something completely illegal and then got applauded for it in the end, which I found really out of place...


----------



## Jake

Yeah.
That alcohol episode was honestly the worst, I'm not even gonna lie. I honestly hated it.

Oh but wait, there's more stupid writing up ahead

*SPOILERS* look i put it in a spoiler tag 4 u


Spoiler



So they lost at sectionals right...
Idk if you watch the promos but there's one where Sam and Blaine are talking and Sam is like to Bee "They did crazy flips I think they cheated at sectionals" and apparently the Warblers do cheat at sectionals so then ND get to go to regionals.

BUT WHAT THE ****

IIRC, Jake did a backflip during gangnam style... Does that mean you guys cheated, too?
He even said he's trained in ballet... I don't know any ballerinas who can do back flips..

So the warblers get disqualified then ND go in their place.... BUT WAIT THERE'S MORE
The lip sync "if the national board found out about this blah blah we could be banned from competing"
Pretty sure Sue wants to get the Glee club shut down, and Kitty (her head *****) even noticed they were lip syncing... So wouldn't Kitty tell Sue (also pretty sure Sue was there) then Sue report them and they'd be banned from competing...

Oh glee.


----------



## Gummy

Glee is filled with so many different contradictions, it amazes me. Yet I end up watching anyway...


----------



## Micah

Most dancers take multiple styles of dance (ballet, acro, modern, lyrical, jazz...), hence why the ballerina was able to do a backflip.


----------



## Kip

Glee... bleh  Joking, it just isn't my taste of show, that's all.


----------



## Jake

Micah said:


> Most dancers take multiple styles of dance (ballet, acro, modern, lyrical, jazz...), hence why the ballerina was able to do a backflip.


u r wrong



Kip said:


> Glee... bleh  Joking, it just isn't my taste of show, that's all.


shut up and dont spam my topic you douche


----------



## oath2order

Jake. said:


> u r wrong



No, Micah really isn't wrong. Here, read this.

I love the whole "Oh they're cheating" thing. It's so ridiculously bad. Nobody would actually listen to this in real life, it'd be brushed off as the complaints of a losing team. And how can they bring up complaints of cheating now? In season 1, during Bohemian Rhapsody, Vocal Adrenaline was throwing their female dancers into the arms of the male dancers, then having them do a backflip and be carried around by the male dancers. I mean, if there was ever a time for complaints of cheating to be taken seriously, that would be it.

Also, they were disqualified. Bringing up complains about how the Warblers may or may not have cheated doesn't change that, and shouldn't allow them to go to regionals, though we all know that that is the end result.


----------



## Jake

oath2order said:


> No, Micah really isn't wrong. Here, read this.
> 
> I love the whole "Oh they're cheating" thing. It's so ridiculously bad. Nobody would actually listen to this in real life, it'd be brushed off as the complaints of a losing team. And how can they bring up complaints of cheating now? In season 1, during Bohemian Rhapsody, Vocal Adrenaline was throwing their female dancers into the arms of the male dancers, then having them do a backflip and be carried around by the male dancers. I mean, if there was ever a time for complaints of cheating to be taken seriously, that would be it.
> 
> Also, they were disqualified. Bringing up complains about how the Warblers may or may not have cheated doesn't change that, and shouldn't allow them to go to regionals, though we all know that that is the end result.



1) My main point was that Jake did a backflip, too so yeah.

2) But that's Vocal Adrenaline...
Doesn't make sense though... Shelby is the best show choir coach money can buy apparently, got Vocal Adrenaline like 5,000,000 national championships, but she can't get the Troubletones one sectionals win. oops ok glee 

3) They weren't actually disqualified. Marley fainted so they left stage. They lost because they didn't complete their set list, they were never 'disqualified'. I mean, lets be honest, you can't disqualify a team for having one of their members faint.. Like if someone died on stage, they can't just be like 'lol you're disqualified because someone died'
I mean, yeah they say "this can risk immediate disqualification"  but all that's said is "the judges have come to a unanimous decision and announced the warblers the winners"
Also when Finn sends out the e-mail to everyone in Swan Song, he's like 'yeah we lost at sectionals' so...

*SPOILERS*


Spoiler









Sung by Will, Emma and Mercedes (before you think that's a weird decision/trio it's a Wemma duet with Mercedes as the choir singer.
But omg listen to it. It bings more depth to the Wemma wedding I almost lost my ****

short video of Emma running






Ofc, she could just be running to the wedding, but an extra on the set said 'Jayma got into the taxi screaming 'I'm not getting married today' and it drove off"

I mean, I was super excited for the Brittana/Bram stuff in Diva, them singing Nutbush, Tina getting a solo, blah blah blah. But now all I want is this wedding episode omg it's gonna be cray - NOT TO MENTION QUINTANA AND BERTIE SASSGFSGsa
FYI in case anyone was wondering how they bring Betty in, she's Emma's niece

sddhdfgsfdsahdgsfsadsgaf


----------



## Jake

Spoiler


----------



## Bacon Boy

Seriously, could someone explain to me the appeal of this show? I've watched it before and I just can't get into it.


----------



## Jake

its just the best show out!

on friday (thursday for US but friday for AU) I will post my thoughts on Sadie Hawkins


----------



## Justin

Bacon Boy said:


> Seriously, could someone explain to me the appeal of this show? I've watched it before and I just can't get into it.



I watch it every week and I still wonder the same thing myself. WHY DO I WATCH IT?!?


----------



## Jake

Justin said:


> I watch it every week and I still wonder the same thing myself. WHY DO I WATCH IT?!?









Another Glee mystery, what happened to Roz Washington...

S3 finale "Sue lets take down Figgin's cause he is idiot principal"
*does not appear in S4*


----------



## YanoShigun

So I just tried watching Glee for the first time. On Netflix.


----------



## Jake

What episode did you even watch?


----------



## YanoShigun

The first one. I assumed it's a series.


----------



## Jake

u have another 3 and a half seasons to watch 



Spoiler



apparently this sue/emma/will wedding with sue being in the wedding dress and emma running away blah blah blah is a nightmare will has before the wedding.
They filmed the nightmare wedding from Friday-Tuesday; and they're filming the real wedding Wednesday-Friday (because they have casted red-head extras to be on set on wednesday)

Because;





So there are two weddings in this episode, and both Emma and Sue have been seen in wedding dressed, so it makes sense.

Plus it's already been confirmed Wemma fans are the only safe fans once the episode ends, so Wemma have to get married

And it's been confirmed there is a bouquet through and it's caught by a brunette (my bets are on Rachel or Santana)
So Wemma is defs getting married, and this makes the most sense


----------



## Kip

Jake. said:


> shut up and dont spam my topic you douche



^_^; Didn't ya read the hidden words? i was kidding dude.



YanoShigun said:


> So I just tried watching Glee for the first time. On Netflix.



ROFL!


----------



## Jake

Spoiler










Knew it'd either be Rachel or Santana who catches the bouquet


----------



## oath2order

Jake. said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Knew it'd either be Rachel or Santana who catches the bouquet



Ew. Finn. Gross.


----------



## Jake

Plz no character h8 in dis thread


fml, apparently they're cutting Brittany singing Dancing On My Own from Diva.... Was really looking forward to that. I hope they still release it as a single though (or RM releases the scene later)

in better news Sadie Hawkins is un just under 12 hours. Kinda hard to be happy about it now that I know they're probably gonna cut DOMO..


----------



## Jake

GUYS IT JUST STARTED LETS SHARE OUT THOUGHTS!!!
livestream: http://yukons.net/watch/li3ut


----------



## Gummy

Tina/Blaine is weird and creepy.


----------



## Jake

They totally did that differently that I expected.

I didn't think they'd make Tina put Blaine in an awkward position...


I just want them to sing Tell Him already lol



IM SORRY BUT THEY LOOK LIKE DANCING PENGUINS

TINA AND BLAINE SO CUTE KILL ME


omg thtats why i love kitty adhdffadsahdg


----------



## Gummy

Poor Tina, I feel so bad for her.


----------



## Jake

me too she my fav <3

omg that was some deep criminal minds **** right there


----------



## Gummy

I don't understand, where is Will?


----------



## Jake

Gummy said:


> I don't understand, where is Will?



He is meant to be away - it's just said off screen.

That episode was likable, not great though.

At least it was a semi almost tina-centric episode


----------



## Bacon Boy

http://kotaku.com/5978894/watch-the...ngement-they-ripped-off-from-jonathan-coulton

GG, Glee. :|
I don't know. Maybe something's wrong with me. I don't see the pull of this show. It has the same appeal and quality to me that something like Pretty Little Liars does–which in my case is none. 

Why do people like it so much? That's my question.


----------



## Jake

Bacon Boy said:


> http://kotaku.com/5978894/watch-the...ngement-they-ripped-off-from-jonathan-coulton
> 
> GG, Glee. :|
> I don't know. Maybe something's wrong with me. I don't see the pull of this show. It has the same appeal and quality to me that something like Pretty Little Liars does–which in my case is none.
> 
> Why do people like it so much? That's my question.



That rip-off things old.
1) That guy was a total douche about the whole situation.
2) He covered the song - Glee got the rights off the original singer, so they can do whatever cover they want. The keeping to the 'Johnny C' line was their way to still give credits to John C U Next Tuesday. It was a huge misunderstanding on his part and he made a huge ass deal over nothing.

There's nothing wrong with you if you don't like it,
It's the exact same as food, everyone's different. They like it because they just do, there's no justification on why they like it.

The only thing I hate is when people are like 'I hate glee' and they haven't even seen an episode of the show -.-



Spoiler



They could have thought of a better way to end that...
Rachel: Broady move in with me 
the only cliff hanger at the end of the episode, would have been better if they asked him to move in in 4x12 and then he moves in that episode instead of having a stupid cliff hanger.

like really. We already know Broady moves in. It was a really stupid ending to the show like honestly...

Also not to mention they just brought Lauren back with no explanation what-so-ever
And Sugar, too -.-


----------



## oath2order

This Tina and Blaine thing.
brb puking


----------



## Jake

what omg it's so cute <3333


----------



## oath2order

Jake. said:


> what omg it's so cute <3333



I am a shameless Blaine-hater.


----------



## Jake

Not that I'm trying to start an argument or anything, but I hate Blaine so much.

But I thought it was really cute so...


Anyway, I'm thinking they might release the next lot of songs in a few hours ('cause that's what they did with the other ones); if you want to know who sings what check out the spoiler;



Spoiler



*Songs for 4x12 'Naked'*
Torn: Rachel
Centerfold/Hot in Herre: Jake, Sam, Ryder
A Thousand Years: Marley and Jake
Let Me Love You (Until You Learn To Love Yourself): Jake
Love Song: Quinn, Rachel, Santana
The New Year: New Directions (Artie, Tina, Sam, Wade, Ryder, Marley, Brittany, Blaine, Jake)

So Jake is singing in 4 songs, looks like it'll be a big episode for him. Also I'm thinking the Quintana relationship might start in this episode and continue in 4x14 when they apparently get together or something...

I'm really missing Kitty's voice. I hope she sings in 4x15


----------



## Gummy

oath2order said:


> I am a shameless Blaine-hater.



Me too. Only because his character is so inconsistent.


----------



## Roel

paused the video and this happened







Still watching


----------



## Jake

I still can't get over how much they look like dancing penguins!

Not to mention Tina is reminding me on Sunshine's outfit in As Long As You're There;

Ok so I watched it again, these are my thoughts



Spoiler



- I hope the Brittany and Marley friendship continues, really liked it
- Neck brace Cheerio should have a said a word or two, instead of stalking Ryder. Kinda makes her seem creepy though - good to see her getting some decent screen time or stuff other than her being a type of 'eater egg' just spotting her in the background every episode
- Don't care about the Adam's Apple's lol waste of a song IMO
- Unique looks like she has no idea what she's doing during Tell Him, sorry.
- Hey, watching the episode a second time I just noticed that after Tell Him they go back to their normal outfits lol does that mean the whole song was a fantasy i don't even know...
- I'm sorry but no matter how many times I watch the Jake and Kitty scene, it never gets old. I like her ***** she like *snap* her hoes close the doors and yolo
- I still dont understand why Sugar is back in ND...
- If it's meant to focus on women - why are there 2 male numbers at SH and one femlae...
- Speaking of which, I found it really weird Unique sings in Locked out of heaven, but Unique has no  speaking lines in the episode at all... Like that's just weird 'we won't let you talk but you can sing'
- Kitty and Puck is interesting. It'll be cool to see how it plays out
- I don't understand why Sugar has no date... Like she kissed Artie in Dynamic Duets... wtf.. And I sweat Lauren graduated... She's in the same year as Puck? (well she was in the same class in Silly Love Songs as Puck and I'm assuming in American schooling people in the same class are in the same year? It was a really stupid way to bring her back IMO)
- Why does Bieset have a dud wrist?
- Lauren and Joe ok cool
- Sugar so cute in this episode
- Not even important but I like how Brit is wearing socks with her heels. adds to her quirk - I'm really starting to like her as a character
- Kitty looks so pretty - can't wait until the prom episode to see more of her, and the other girls, they look flawless
- Blake (Ryder) has the worst vocals ever. He has a great voice but lacks depth and emotion... Please learn to sing you could sing some really cool songs but nope - your vocals are plain and boring
- Sorry not sorry Blina is so cute
- Stoner Brett making Dottie brownies, best **** out. I like how he's gone from Homeless Brett to Stoner Brett.

But seriously, like I said - I still find it so weird Unique sings but doesn't speak...


----------



## oath2order

Gummy said:


> Me too. Only because his character is so inconsistent.



Agreed. He whines a lot.

Unique hasn't spoken much. At all. It's weird


----------



## Jake

I can't even.... It's perf


----------



## Ricano

Jake. said:


> That rip-off things old.
> 1) That guy was a total douche about the whole situation.
> 2) He covered the song - Glee got the rights off the original singer, so they can do whatever cover they want. The keeping to the 'Johnny C' line was their way to still give credits to John C U Next Tuesday. It was a huge misunderstanding on his part and he made a huge ass deal over nothing.
> 
> There's nothing wrong with you if you don't like it,
> It's the exact same as food, everyone's different. They like it because they just do, there's no justification on why they like it.
> 
> The only thing I hate is when people are like 'I hate glee' and they haven't even seen an episode of the show -.-
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> They could have thought of a better way to end that...
> Rachel: Broady move in with me
> the only cliff hanger at the end of the episode, would have been better if they asked him to move in in 4x12 and then he moves in that episode instead of having a stupid cliff hanger.
> 
> like really. We already know Broady moves in. It was a really stupid ending to the show like honestly...
> 
> Also not to mention they just brought Lauren back with no explanation what-so-ever
> And Sugar, too -.-



Don't let your love for the show blind you. What they did was wrong. Yeah, he covered it with his own rendition of it, but the fact they used the EXACT cover is pretty hilarious. Keeping the "Johnny C" line was in no way giving him credit, either.


----------



## Micah

Jake. said:


> I can't even.... It's perf


I feel violated just watching that.


----------



## Jake

Ricano said:


> Don't let your love for the show blind you. What they did was wrong. Yeah, he covered it with his own rendition of it, but the fact they used the EXACT cover is pretty hilarious. Keeping the "Johnny C" line was in no way giving him credit, either.


I'm not blind because I love the show lol.
I've read an article on it which explains it. I'll try find it - Do you really think the producers would be that stupid to 'rip off' another persons song...



Micah said:


> I feel violated just watching that.



Ok you can have your opinion.


----------



## Ricano

Jake. said:


> I'm not blind because I love the show lol.
> I've read an article on it which explains it. I'll try find it - Do you really think the producers would be that stupid to 'rip off' another persons song...
> 
> 
> 
> Ok you can have your opinion.



Just unoriginal. Considering this: 




and this: 






Sound the exact same. Play them together and be amazed.


----------



## Jake

I don't want to sound rude, but don't you think I've already done that... 


This thread is to discuss, not flame and spam


----------



## Ricano

Jake. said:


> I don't want to sound rude, but don't you think I've already done that...
> 
> 
> This thread is to discuss, not flame and spam


Yeah I guess there is no discussing Glee's unoriginality. It's all right there. 
Anyways, I've never watched an episode, and I don't really plan to. I've heard the first season was good, though. May give one of those episodes a watch.


----------



## Jake

The first season was good because it had the pregnancy storyline.
The second was just them going to New York and was so boring
S3 was them winning nationals like...
S4 is i dont even know college.

S4 is getting better though, it's continuity is almost as good as S1


----------



## oath2order

?Stare into it long enough, and you will see the light of all that is good go out of the world.? - Sue Sylvester

I need to stop.


----------



## Jake

I was really pissed off they made him ear jeans LOL


----------



## Jake

If you want to hear the songs for the next episode;
scroll down past the green song covers;
http://its-all-coming-back-to-me.tumblr.com/tagged/s4

I found this funny


Spoiler


----------



## oath2order

Totally true on that last bit.


----------



## Jake

I have a spoiler update 4 anyone interested



Spoiler



*4x13: Diva*
Brittany's solo (Dancing on my own) may be cut due to time contraints
Kurt and Rachel will have solo versions of Bring him home, but will be a duet in the episode (like defying gravity and dont cry for me agrentina)
Finn will get a minor love interest/crush in this episode or Naked (4x12) - rumored to be Emma (isn't a ND girl)
Blaine/Tina stuff will continue
Santana moves to NYC and moves in with Kurt and Rachel (and Broady apparently moves in in 4x12)

*4x14: I Do*
Explained this in a post before so nbd

*4x15 Girls (and boys) On Film*
Movie episode, in that they do songs from movies;
They're doing Footloose, Diamonds are Forever (mashed with Rihannas Diamonds) the Unchained Melody.
There's not much known about this episode yet, apparently someone cheats
Kitty was dressed as Marilyn Monroe (presumably for the diamonds mash up) - hoping this means she sings
Oh and apparently this is a boys vs girls mash off episode too
thts all for now xo



Tbh don't really care about this weeks episode, I just want to see Diva and I Do


----------



## Justin

Just got around to watching last week's episode. It was pretty decent, I especially liked the No Scrubs cover. That "This is the New Year" video you posted was pretty good too.


----------



## Jake

Justin said:


> Just got around to watching last week's episode. *It was pretty decent, I especially liked the No Scrubs cover. That "This is the New Year" video you posted was pretty good too.*


----------



## Jake




----------



## oath2order

It's hard to take the whole "Rachel is torn about being topless in a production" because Lea Michele was in Spring Awakening, where she played a character that had sex on stage. Now, I don't know how they went about doing it when she was in the show, but when I saw it, there was full-on nudity. Granted, it was dark and there was weird distorted lighting and all, but still, it's hard to take this plot seriously.


----------



## Jake

I don't know it Lea had to do a sex scene in Spring Awakening, but I know she defo did a topless scene in it.

But yeah, it is kinda ironic haha


This is one of the best promos I have seen since Asian F


----------



## oath2order

Jake. said:


> I don't know it Lea had to do a sex scene in Spring Awakening, but I know she defo did a topless scene in it.
> 
> But yeah, it is kinda ironic haha
> 
> 
> This is one of the best promos I have seen since Asian F



I mean, it obviously wasn't legit sex, it was fake, of course, but yeah, it's at the end of Act One during _I Believe_.

Also that episode was terrible.


----------



## Jake

I haven't seen it yet, download is taking forever, has been going for almost 2 hours and hasn't even done 25%... (though from what I've read people are saying they really enjoyed this episode?)







Some of the exclusive are meant to be something on Wemma, and the 'Diva' performance for the next episode.

Also Dancing On My Own has been cut from Diva... the scene wasn't even filmed but the song was recorded. I'm hoping one of these exclusives tomorrow include DOMO... *prays*



Ok I just watched it;


Spoiler



None of the songs really flowed, they legit just pretty much broke out into song for essentially every single one
It was good (kinda reminded me of S1 - but it wasn't great.
Really not much to say but it was fine IMO

also if anyone was wondering, there were at least 3 cut scenes
- Kurt and Rachel playing a board game in their apparetmen
- Blaine and Sam scenes (more on the crush; sam finds out blaergh)
- Quinn, Rachel and Satnana outside in NYC (probably the dinner or something)










And yup, as speculated, this pretty much confirms Quintana; https://twitter.com/MrRPMurphy/status/297179188471939073


----------



## Bambi

I hear about Glee everywhere I go. I have never watched it. I'm thinking I might need to get into the loop or something


----------



## Jake




----------



## Justin

Spoiler



Just watched the most recent episode...

Things I liked:

The whole Rachel storyline in New York, especially Quinn and Santana showing up since Quinn is one of my favorite characters
THE SONGS! This Is The New Year, Love Song, and A Thousand Years specifically.






Odd things:

It's weird how all of a sudden the last couple episodes Tina is actually a prominent part of the show... The past 2 seasons she was completely ignored.
I really don't like this whole Tina-Blaine crush going on


----------



## Jake

Justin said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> Just watched the most recent episode...
> 
> Things I liked:
> 
> The whole Rachel storyline in New York, especially Quinn and Santana showing up since Quinn is one of my favorite characters
> THE SONGS! This Is The New Year, Love Song, and A Thousand Years specifically.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Odd things:
> 
> It's weird how all of a sudden the last couple episodes Tina is actually a prominent part of the show... The past 2 seasons she was completely ignored.
> I really don't like this whole Tina-Blaine crush going on





Spoiler



I like da story line 2
songs were smexy
fapped over that scene multiple times

ya but tina is my fav so i not complainin LOL


----------



## oath2order

Jake. said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> I like da story line 2
> songs were smexy
> fapped over that scene multiple times
> 
> ya but tina is my fav so i not complainin LOL





Spoiler



You fapped over the BRODY scene? Wow. If you're admitting that, you must have LOVED the whole calendar scene


----------



## Jake

yolo


----------



## Justin

Jake. said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> I like da story line 2
> songs were smexy
> fapped over that scene multiple times
> 
> ya but tina is my fav so i not complainin LOL



TMI, Jake.


----------



## Jake

Justin said:


> TMI, Jake.



sry shud've w8'd 4 TMI tuesday (((((


----------



## oath2order

Jake. said:


> sry shud've w8'd 4 TMI tuesday (((((



Yeah I don't think that applies to this forum though.


----------



## Jake

o 

Anyway, I shall post who's singing what in 4x14 - and when I get home from school tomorrow, all songs should be out (or all but one) so then I shall post a link then;



Spoiler



Diva - Brittany, Tina, Blaine, Unique, Marley
Don't Stop Me Now - Blaine
Nutbush City Limits - Santana
Make No Mistake (She's Mine) - Santana and Sam
Bring Him Home - Kurt and Rachel (solo versions will be avaliable)
Hung Up - Tina
Girl On Fire - Santana


----------



## Roel

I don't get it.. Quintana, wtf? I really like glee but some things really don't make sense. :')


----------



## Mia1013

Quintana is a joke! I want Marley and Ryder forever!


----------



## Mia1013

Marlake is a bad paring! Marder is the best!


----------



## Gummy

Roel said:


> I don't get it.. Quintana, wtf? I really like glee but some things really don't make sense. :')



Glee has never really made much sense. It contradicts itself on numerous occasions. I watch it anyway, though.


----------



## Roel

Gummy said:


> Glee has never really made much sense. It contradicts itself on numerous occasions. I watch it anyway, though.


same lol :')


----------



## Jake

If anyone wants to listen to the songs from 4x13;
http://its-all-coming-back-to-me.tumblr.com/tagged/s4

they're the ones in green


----------



## oath2order

Roel said:


> I don't get it.. Quintana, wtf? I really like glee but some things really don't make sense. :')



I agree. Quinn is suddenly into women? LET'S PULL THIS OUT OF NOWHERE.


----------



## Jake

oath2order said:


> I agree. Quinn is suddenly into women? LET'S PULL THIS OUT OF NOWHERE.










Quinn admitted to drawing pornographic pictures of Rachel in the bathroom wall
Did you not see the long stares between Quinn and Rachel during 'Keep Holding On'? It was more like Rachel was singing the song to Quinn
Do you not remember Quinn drawing a picture of Rachel in The Power of Madonna and had unexplained love hearts around her face? Allow me to refresh your memory


Spoiler











"You're a very pretty girl, Quinn. Prettiest girl I've ever met"


Spoiler











Remember when Rachel bought those panties to give to Jacob to not run the Quinn pregnancy on his blog
Quinn bought a train ticket from New Have to New York so her and Rachel could visit each other whenever - she also somehow knew exactly how far New York to New Haven is so obv she has done her research because she loves Rachel
"I'm flattered Santana but I'm really not that into that" (so obv she has had sex with girls before)


Spoiler











Remember Brittany constantly thinking Joe was a girl? Quinn and Joe dated? Quinn dated Joe because she thought he was a girl too, and dating someone who looked like a man would hide her  secret of being a lesbian.
Quinn listened to Rachel when she told her not to dob Puck and Shelby in (because she loved her)
Also tried to talk Rachel out of getting married to Finn (because she was in love with her)
Helped Rachel with her nose and ****, sang a duet with her so she could spend more time with her

TL;DR **SPOILERS**


Spoiler



Chord (Sam) filmed a scene with Harry (Mike), Naya (Santana), Dianna (Quinn), Blake (Ryder), Jacob (Jake) and HeMo (Brittany) where around the same time Chord tweeted it, Naya tweeted a picture of Santna's fake ID


Spoiler











Quinn and Santana are confirmed to use fake ID's, which are presumably to get into the bar (idk if the others go but Quinntana defs go together), they drink together, get drunk and sleep together. So Quinn does is since she's drunk. Or something like that

*BONUS SPOILER*
Out of the five couples singing in 'We've Got Tonght' (Finn + Rahcel, Kurt + Blaine, Jake + Marley, Quinn + Santana and Artie + Betty [Betty = new character introduced in this episode, played by Ali Stoker from TGP2]), four will go 'all the way' in the hotel room.

So 4/5 of them will have sex, Marley told Jake in Sadie Hawkins she wasn't ready to have sex, so I doubt she'd do it with him a few episodes later.
Also in 4x15, "Santana’s snooping results in two shocking discoveries" so I don't know what this could be, but someone is meant to be preggo, so one could be that, not sure on what the second could be but maybe she doesn't remember kissing/having sex with Quinn since she was drunk.. so?



Enjoy


----------



## oath2order

Do you HONESTLY believe the writers were setting Quinn up to be bisexual/lesbian? I highly doubt that's what they planned.

Let's nail this one by one.

1) Pornographic pictures mean nothing. Quinn hated Rachel, and wanted to make fun of her.

2) They were singing it for Quinn, of course Rachel is going to look at her.

3) It's a reasonable point here, though, I'll admit that I'm going out on a far limb here to say that the hearts _could_ mean she loves hating Rachel, or symbolize Rachel's lust for Finn. Either way, I'm stretching it here.

4) Only proves that Rachel has a thing for Quinn, not the other way around.

5) Again, only proves that Rachel wanted to protect Quinn.

6) They are friends. Friends do research about how to see each other.

7) This means nothing. If a woman told me that she wanted to have sex with me, I'd say that I'd be flattered, but that I wasn't into it. Not because I've done anything with a girl, because trust me, I haven't, the thought of me having sex with a woman is just...ugh, but anyways, Quinn knows she's not into a woman.

8) Brittany is either an idiot, or mentally challenged, and her comments mean nothing here. She's the one who 

9) Listening to someone who is a friend at this point in the show

10) Quinn, despite her brief moments of teenage idiocy, has proven herself to be an intelligent character on the show. She wanted to tell Rachel not to marry Finn because she thought it was a stupid idea, which it was by the way.

11) She helped Rachel with her nose, because they were starting to become friends at this point, and sang a duet because it was the assignment for the week.

Also, the couples that'll be boning will not include Kurt and Blaine. If the writers have any sense of how characters work, they'll remember that Kurt is very closed about sexual relations. I doubt he'd be the type to do it with the boy who cheated on him. That being said, the writers seem to love Klaine, so there's that.


----------



## Jake

omg it's called Faberry shippers in the fandom please let loose and stop taking everything so seriosuly;

also "I'd say that I'd be flattered, but that I wasn't into it."

She didn't say "I'm not into that" she said "I'm not *that* into that" it clearly implies she's done it before.


----------



## oath2order

Really Jake? Really? You post 11 bullet points with your supposed "proof" about how Faberry is real, and then you get mad when I refute them. Oh no, I insulted your ship. How tragic.

I take things seriously when it comes to you, because 1) It's what I do, and 2) You don't like it when I take things seriously, therefore I must.

On a side note, I loved the covers of Torn and Love Song. Best songs of the episode, in my opinion.


----------



## Jake

oath2order said:


> Oh no, I insulted your ship. How tragic.



I'm not a crazy shipper so you can insult all you want I really don't care haha/
it is ok i forgive u

Yes torn and love song were great covers.

Out of the Diva covers, I really like all of them - maybe not Kurt's version of Bring Him Home, I've never been a huge fan of Kurt solos, I don't know why.
This is actually the very first episode I have downloaded every song. all others have just been my favorite songs, but I have actually downloaded every song from this episode since they're all really good


----------



## oath2order

I can't get into Bring Him Home because it's from Les Miserables and I hate Les Miserables. I'll have to hear it in the episode.

The first episode I have downloaded every song was Vitamin D, when they had two songs in the episode.


----------



## Jake

oath2order said:


> I can't get into Bring Him Home because it's from Les Miserables and I hate Les Miserables. I'll have to hear it in the episode.
> 
> The first episode I have downloaded every song was Vitamin D, when they had two songs in the episode.



I'm looking forward to the episode version since it's going to be edited into a duet so i'll look forward to it.
Lol I only started downloading since from S3 onwards, I think maybe A Night of Neglect may have been all of then, but I didn't put them all on my iPod, I think I left out Aint No Way but w/e


----------



## Justin

Glee writers, give me Faberry pls. None of this Quintana.


----------



## Jake

Justin said:


> Glee writers, give me Faberry pls. None of this Quintana.



glee writers pls also give me this deleted scene from Original Song LOL








see they're lesbians, they deleted the scene because they were like '2 early into the series to make them lesbian 4 each othr"


----------



## oath2order

Deleted scenes do not count for canon, sorry.


----------



## Jake

my head canon is enough








"Santana gets a phone call from Tina and tells her Brittany is dating Sam"

Is Jenna giving the writers sexual favors or what....

Also apparently the scene between Brittany and Sam in this promo has been cut


----------



## Lauren

I haven't watched the new series yet! I think I'll series link it


----------



## Jake

**MAJOR SPOILER**
If you don't want 4x14 to be ruined I suggest you don't open the spoiler



Spoiler



Still feeling the aftershock of being stood up at the altar, Will?s weekly assignment for New Directions is to choose aspirational songs from their favorite movies, and he pits the boys against the girls in a Glee Club mash-up competition. Snowed in at their New York apartment, Santana continues to ruffle her new roommates? feathers. When her snooping reveals two shocking discoveries, it leads to speculation about one cohabitant, and elicits a difficult confession from another. Meanwhile, Finn tries to locate Emma; Rachel, Finn and Marley each make risky confessions with varying degrees of success; and a secret about Brody is revealed.


- So from what we know, Will and Emma don't get married in 4x14, but they do have a duet in 4x15 so Emma's back by this episode, and they sing "You're all the world to me" (I think let me double check) so yeah.
- Santana moves in with Kurt/Rachel/Brody, so she obvs finds secret about Brody

Looks like Will is back to teaching ND so yay


----------



## Jake

Just watched episode



Spoiler



Seriously... more gays at NYADA... You don't need to constantly over use the gay stereotype...
lol kurt mayb u shud just get over brody being naked
I have missed the hummelberry rivalry - like how kurt brought up the defying gravity thing again
Tina plz be my bff instead of blainess!!!!!1
4get wheres wally its now 'wheres the neck brace cheerio'
blaine plz calm down
i dont really like blaine but this solo is pre good
I dont understand. why did Emma wear the blue cardigan and black and white skirt before Diva, then in dont stop me now she was wearing pink and now before nutbush she back wearing the pre diva dress glee i dont understand your understanding of time
LOL OMG TINA IS STILL PISSED AT SANTANA I CANT EVEN HAHAHAHAHA BEST **** EVER THIS WHOLE NUTBUSH BEFORE, AFTER AND DURING IS MY FAV PART SO FAR
kinda over brody sorry i liked you before sadie hawkins
those two want a 3 way with kurt
emma so cute
make no mistake she's mine is perf
**** TINA VOICEOVER KILL ME
TINA PLZ STOP U R MY FAVE WANNA KILL MYSELF
AND UR OUTFIT IS SO CUTE <333
BLINA SO CUTE STOP IT
4 POSTS IN A ROW ABOUT TINA WTF SGHSADASDGSS
TINA U SO CUTE MARRY ME
TINA STOP U EMABARASS ME U TREATIN HIM LIKEA PUPPY DOG
BUT ITS SO CUTE
I prefer rachel over kurt but want kurt to win
I am thinking now rachel will blow a note or something on purpose but i dno
dis song rly long
nope she no blow a note
yay kurt wins
sue and santana, non sexual opt <3
TINA I LOVE U
"NO THAT SEEMS A LIL TINA COHEN CHANG"
pls let tina win mckinley diva off
dis perf
not ur fav number in episode i h8 u
tina "if its santana i swear"YAYA TINA WON!!!1 "she never wins anything"
sry dis my new fav episode
blina gets cuter and cuter
NO FINN I ALREADY KNOW U GNA KISS EMMA DONT DO IT
emmas check list is empty now 
finn dat was fkn crazy
everytime i see brittany all i can think of it 'when is dancing on my own coming up' den i like 'oops it got cut'
santana dat outfit sexyy
only took 13 ****in episodes but santana is finally in NYC



Srsly in my top 5 fav episodes


but seriously glee, Home and Diva are legit my 2 fav episodes, you cut Fergaliscious from Home, and Dancing On My Own from Diva, you need to stop doing this...

Possible spoiler for future episode, but more or less speculation;


Spoiler









That's one of the directors from Glee, so I'm hoping Tina takes someone out to dinner and it's shown - prob gonna be Blaine


----------



## oath2order

I really wish we could have seen Fergalicious. And as usual, I loved the Lea/Chris duet.

And Tina was touching Blaine's chest while he was sleeping. He didn't consent to that. Technically speaking, she molested him. Straddling someone?s drugged, unconscious body, removing their clothes and touching them in ways they would be uncomfortable with under normal circumstances is not funny, nor is it cute.

Emma was awesome in the episode.

Finn: Thanks Miss Pillsbury, you're the only one who can cheer me up. Will's a lucky guy.
Emma: Yes, he is.


----------



## Jake

oath2order said:


> And Tina was touching Blaine's chest while he was sleeping. He didn't consent to that. Technically speaking, she molested him. Straddling someone’s drugged, unconscious body, removing their clothes and touching them in ways they would be uncomfortable with under normal circumstances is not funny, nor is it cute.



plz stop being so technical and picking the flaws of the show, every tv show has its faults







Remember the rock salt slushie "We're not gonna report you we just wanna beat u @ regionals'

the show is flawed get over it.

I'm not trying to strip you of freedom of speech/opinion or w/e - but do you actually know Blaine would have been uncomfortable with Tina putting whatever she put on Blaine. No. Blaine never once said 'Tina. I don't want you hopping on me, undressing me and putting stuff on me' so please stop - if I was sick and I was in Blaines situation, I'd be perfectly happy with one of my close friends doing that to me. It really annoys me and since you even said a few posts back;

"You don't like it when I take things seriously, therefore I must."

It's trolling and really stupid so just stop please.


wow this post has really bad grammar too, ive fixed what i've seen but you're probably gonna pick up on that, too -.-


----------



## oath2order

No. This is a thread about discussing Glee. I am discussing the show. Just because you don't agree with my opinions doesn't mean I have to stop talking.

We can assume Blaine would be comfortable with it because he is gay, and Tina is female. As he says near the end of "Blame It On The Alcohol", he is 100% gay.

Look, I'm going to continue to post my opinions about Glee. I will stop if a moderator and/or an administrator asks me to stop. However, as I see it, I am not breaking any rules.

Also that little altar Blaine had next to his bed with Kurt pictures was particularly creepy. Blaine you have been broken up for about four months at this point. I know you two dated for a year and half but I mean come on. I know I'm being a little harsh but that's really creepy.

I do have to agree with you though. Home is probably one of my favorite episodes. I love Kristin Chenoweth and her cover of "Home" from the Wiz, and not the other two crappy songs of the same name that were on the show, might just be my favorite cover on the show itself.

I feel bad for Kurt though. First Brody moves in without him getting to say anything, and then Santana waltzes in.

I think it's funny that next week's episode has the New Yorkers being snowed in, right as the northeast is about to be hit by Winter Storm Nemo, which is supposed to drop about a foot of snow on the New York City area. How appropriate. I don't think the writers could have planned that any better.

The Tina and Blaine thing needs to stop, though if it serves as a distraction from Klaine, then I guess I can be okay with it. Honestly, I'd be fine if Blaine went to pursue Sam, leaving Kurt alone for Adam. And have I mentioned how much I really love Adam? He is easily my favorite character on the show, despite us knowing nothing about him, and he's adorable. Seriously, I can't wait for the possibility of a Kurt/Adam duet. And the hopeful kiss.

I read an interview on Oliver. Apparently, he was in some direct-to-video action film called "80 Minutes". I kind of want to watch it, but I'm a little wary of direct-to-video films.

If I had to rate the episode, I'd give it a 5. It wasn't a trainwreck (except for the Tina-Blaine-bedroom scene), and I think they got the Midnight Madness idea from the Riff-Off in Pitch Perfect, but it was still decent.


----------



## Jake

oath2order said:


> Also that little altar Blaine had next to his bed with Kurt pictures was particularly creepy. Blaine you have been broken up for about four months at this point. I know you two dated for a year and half but I mean come on. I know I'm being a little harsh but that's really creepy.
> 
> I do have to agree with you though. Home is probably one of my favorite episodes. I love Kristin Chenoweth and her cover of "Home" from the Wiz, and not the other two crappy songs of the same name that were on the show, might just be my favorite cover on the show itself.
> 
> I feel bad for Kurt though. First Brody moves in without him getting to say anything, and then Santana waltzes in.
> 
> I think it's funny that next week's episode has the New Yorkers being snowed in, right as the northeast is about to be hit by Winter Storm Nemo, which is supposed to drop about a foot of snow on the New York City area. How appropriate. I don't think the writers could have planned that any better.



Ya the shrine/w/e is kinda weird but he has a scrap book of kurt and still pics in hit locker I don't care too much

Ya, Home, Home and KC are my favs <333

I think the New Yorkers being snowed in is for 4x15 which airs in May, next week is the wedding and everyone is back in Lima so I don't think they'd be snowed in if they were going to a wedding, could be wrong though, but almost certain and snow in is for 4x15


Anyway, as usual I usually post the songs for the next episode after the current airs to check out la spoiler



Spoiler



You're all I need to get by: Jake and Marley
Getting Married Today: Mercedes, Will, Emma
Just Can't Get Enough: Kurt and Blaine
We've Got Tonight: Finn, Rachel, Kurt, Blaine, Jake, Marley, Quinn, Santana, Artie, Betty
Anything Could Happen: Jake, Marley, Artie

IMO I'm pretty happy with these. Looking forward to the Klaine duet (for once) really love Getting Married Today - which is the second song in the episode and that's the song Emma is supposed to run away in so it'll be interesting to see how the episode plays out since thats so early on...
I don't care for You're All I need to get by or w/e or anything would happen, IMO I'm over Jarley
We've Got Tonight it apparently a near Finchel Duet everyone else just gets small parts i dno
Also, just cant get enough, and anything could happen are meant to be at the wedding reception, but We've got tonight happens in hotel rooms and at the reception so i dont even know why the reception happens over two days

There are apparently two weddings though (Sue supposedly but she's already married to herself i don't even know)
Ok I have lost track now


----------



## oath2order

I think you mean March instead of May.


----------



## Jake

Oops I am in the future. Ya I meant March, and I think it's Will and Emma because I remember reading on them being snowed in somewhere


----------



## Justin

Spoiler



Watched Thursday's episode today. Here's what I thought:


Once again, I loved the New York storyline. Honestly, I'm starting to think it's the only reason I still watch the show. Everything in Ohio just feels... meh.
OMG KURT ACTUALLY WON THE MIDNIGHT SHOWDOWN THING. But really, I'm happy about this since I totally expected it to be Rachel as always.
Finn kissing Emma.... what!?! I had heard this before through some spoilers I came across but I didn't think they were serious...


----------



## Jake

Justin said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> Watched Thursday's episode today. Here's what I thought:
> 
> 
> Once again, I loved the New York storyline. Honestly, I'm starting to think it's the only reason I still watch the show. Everything in Ohio just feels... meh.
> OMG KURT ACTUALLY WON THE MIDNIGHT SHOWDOWN THING. But really, I'm happy about this since I totally expected it to be Rachel as always.
> Finn kissing Emma.... what!?! I had heard this before through some spoilers I came across but I didn't think they were serious...





Spoiler



He kissed Emma because he had no idea how else to calm her down.
Whenever Rachel was like that he'd kiss her.
I think it was weird but the way they went with it was ok





I've watched the episode 4/5 times now. And the before/after Hung Up scene literally 50 times I watch it from when Blaine and Artie are talking to when Tina walks off at the end, then go back to the start and again and again and again. It's perf


----------



## Roel

REALLY LIKED THIS EPISODE I'm so sad for Santana, Bram is the lamest shippingname ever, ugh.


----------



## Sora

Roel said:


> REALLY LIKED THIS EPISODE I'm so sad for Santana, Bram is the lamest shippingname ever, ugh.



I loved Blina, Taine. (no idea?) I didn't get why Marley was even in this episode, better yet in the diva fantasy. Also I was not a fan of "Bring Him Home", I like it better sung by a man. (not to hate on Kurt, I like a deeper voice to sing it if you know what I mean)


----------



## Jake

Glee 4x14 I Do songs;
http://its-all-coming-back-to-me.tumblr.com/tagged/s4

incase u dumb dey r da pink ones



not getting married today is perf. It fits Emma so much.


----------



## oath2order

I'm waiting for them to work into an episode where Rachel sings "My Heart Will Go On".

Also I need to share this. I'm sorry it's ****ing hysterical


----------



## Roel

anything could happen cover is terrible my ears hurt


----------



## Jake

oath2order said:


> I'm waiting for them to work into an episode where Rachel sings "My Heart Will Go On".









4x15 is a movie episode and it's the perfect opportunity for them to sing it.

but tbh, I think they're waiting for the final epsiode


----------



## oath2order

Jake. said:


> 4x15 is a movie episode and it's the perfect opportunity for them to sing it.
> 
> but tbh, I think they're waiting for the final epsiode



That would be an amazing way to end the show.


----------



## Jake

ya.

I'd be really disappointed if they don't do it.

I don't see why they wouldn't though.


But they gave a thousand years to Jarley so I wouldn't be surprised if Rachel didn't end up singing it


----------



## oath2order

I mean, it's one of those songs that's like "Wait, they didn't do that yet? Really?"


----------



## Jake

Ya.

But I can see why they're waiting so long to do it, but it's seriously killing everyone waiting for it.

Even people who don't even like Rachel want her to sing it.

But tbh, idm waiting for it - as long as they do it


*SPOILERS*


Spoiler



If anyone wants to know which 4 of the 5 couples go 'all the way' in We've Got Tonight, 2 have been announced
Kurt and Blaine
Quinn and Santana


I really just wanted Quinn and Santana so I don't really care who else goes all the way



And a ****ing round of applause to sir Ryan Murphy, king of the trolls agian
> https://twitter.com/MrRPMurphy/status/297179188471939073

They will kiss but we wont see it apparently. Lookyhooky should message RIB to get some trolling advice

kinda annoyed now but w/e


----------



## Hamusuta

OMG!!!!!!



I totally ship Blina, Ryan Murphy give me moreeeeeeeeeee *-*


----------



## Jake

The gleeonfox youtube channel just uploaded 3 videos for the next episode;

http://www.youtube.com/user/GleeOnFox?feature=watch


also back to the my heart will go on thing, another song i'm surprised they havent done is seasons of love;  also if my spelling/grammar is **** it's coz i cut my finger a while ago and its rly hard to type.


----------



## oath2order

Jake. said:


> The gleeonfox youtube channel just uploaded 3 videos for the next episode;
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/user/GleeOnFox?feature=watch
> 
> 
> also back to the my heart will go on thing, another song i'm surprised they havent done is seasons of love;  also if my spelling/grammar is **** it's coz i cut my finger a while ago and its rly hard to type.



oh my god. You're right!


Apparently Sue is doing a Nicki Minaj song?? Please let it be Stupid Hoe, and have her dedicate it to Finn.


----------



## Jake

oath2order said:


> oh my god. You're right!
> 
> 
> Apparently Sue is doing a Nicki Minaj song?? Please let it be Stupid Hoe, and have her dedicate it to Finn.



The Nicki Minaj song is a mash up and duet - idk what the other song is though. It was supposed to be spoiled today but have not seen yet


ok this is fake but posting it coz hehe


Spoiler


----------



## oath2order

Jake. said:


> The Nicki Minaj song is a mash up and duet - idk what the other song is though. It was supposed to be spoiled today but have not seen yet[/spoiler]



Don't care what it is. It features Nicki Minaj and FINALLY AT LONG LAST SUE SINGS.


----------



## Jake

oath2order said:


> Don't care what it is. It features Nicki Minaj and FINALLY AT LONG LAST SUE SINGS.



either lol

Yea Sue was suppose to sing in 4x03 but the song was cut (Mr. Monotony (sp?) duet with Will. The song was only released as a 30 second preview)


----------



## oath2order

Jake. said:


> either lol
> 
> Yea Sue was suppose to sing in 4x03 but the song was cut (Mr. Monotony (sp?) duet with Will. The song was only released as a 30 second preview)



Yeah, doesn't count.

JAKE HAVE YOU HEARD THE CREEPY KURT/BLAINE AUDIO PREVIEWS YET?

Here's the first one, taking place where Mercedes interrupts.

Here'sthe second one, taking place right after they f***.

I don't understand how anyone can think that Blaine isn't a creepy little stalker after this. In the first one, he agrees with Kurt saying it's just a hook-up, and the second clip he's obviously using guilt on Kurt to get back together. Blaine epitomizes emotional abuse.


----------



## Jake

yes i hear dem i dont even know wat it goin on anymore


----------



## oath2order

Only one thing can explain how I feel right now.


----------



## Jake




----------



## oath2order

Jake. said:


>



WHY AM I LAUGHING.
I DON'T EVEN KNOW WHAT THIS IS.


----------



## Justin

oath2order said:


> WHY AM I LAUGHING.
> I DON'T EVEN KNOW WHAT THIS IS.



Rocky Horror maybe? Just a guess.


----------



## Jake

Justin said:


> Rocky Horror maybe? Just a guess.


----------



## oath2order

Oh. I didn't recognize that. It's still really funny.

Justin what do youuuu think about the audio leaks?

I got a bunch of messages from Klainers. This is going to be fun >


----------



## Hamusuta

If Kurt and Blaine are fighting then...
MORE BLINA YAY.


----------



## Jake

Hamusuta said:


> If Kurt and Blaine are fighting then...
> MORE BLINA YAY.



Blina ends in this episode apparently

Also the Nicki Minaj mash up/duet is sung by Sue and Blaine

Jane said this “Blaine played by Darren Criss and I are going to have a singoff. We’re having a feud. So that will be a lot of fun. Nicki Minaj and Mariah Carey inspired.”

So the other song in the mash up could be Mariah Carey more than likely


----------



## oath2order

Fine we can have Mariah Carey in it whatever. It's a feud between Sue and Blaine and if she doesn't sing Stupid Hoe to Blaine, I'm not gonna be happy


----------



## Jake

Ya lol it'll prob be pound da alarm or something idk doubt it's be stupid hoe no matter how much I want it to be

anyway I'm pretty sure it'll be announced today or tomorrow


----------



## oath2order

TRUTH. I've gotten so many messages on Tumblr because of my Blaine/Klaine hate


----------



## Jake

Yup as I predicted, the Nicki Minaj song was leaked but I'm very interested in it 'cause it seems like something Glee has never done with a song before



Spoiler



Ok idk but I'm not 100% sure if it's a mash up or not... It's titled 'I Still Believe vs Superbass by Blaine vs Sue' 
So from what I've gotten it might be a mash up but more like a duel/fight, Blaine seems to be singing I Still Believe, and Sue Superbass (wouldn't be surprised if they punned it 'Sue-perbass' lol) - so since Blaine sings Mariah and Sue Nicki that's why it would be listed 'vs' but pretty sure it's still a mash up


----------



## oath2order

Super Bass was another one I'm surprised they didn't do yet. I think it's Nicki's most popular song. Doesn't surprise me that they're doing it. I honestly can't wait for this now.


----------



## Jake

Ya I feel the same, there were even rumors of Brittana singing it last season but they're doing it now and Sue's on lead so can't complain


----------



## Hamusuta

Jake. said:


> Blina ends in this episode apparently
> 
> Also the Nicki Minaj mash up/duet is sung by Sue and Blaine
> 
> Jane said this ?Blaine played by Darren Criss and I are going to have a singoff. We?re having a feud. So that will be a lot of fun. Nicki Minaj and Mariah Carey inspired.?
> 
> So the other song in the mash up could be Mariah Carey more than likely



But Blina can't end... ;~;


----------



## oath2order

"You're in love with him and it's creepy." - Kurt finally says what we've all been saying.


----------



## Jake

Downloading it now


----------



## oath2order

You didn't watch it?


----------



## Jake

I have school I rarely get to watch it right when it airs as I'm in Australia and they just aired the christmas episode on wednesday...

So I download it, the only one I have seen 'live' this season was Sadie Hawkins.


----------



## oath2order

I am convinced that this entire Klaine thing going on is a ploy to get Kurt to sing "We Are Never Ever Getting Back Together."


----------



## Jake

Ryan said he wants to cover that song.









WATCHING LA EPISODE



Spoiler



- Like how Will acknowledged the fact Kitty/Sugar/Unique are missing and is like 'Asian bird flu' and Tina liek 'wasn't me u ****' :3
- Emma introducing Betty to Artie. I knew the was gonna say boobs, but I expected her to say boobs' but she said 'boobies' squealed like a little girl. Artie's face was funny (I remember when TGP was on and everyone was obsessed with Ali's large boobs LOL)
- Mentioned it before, Neck brace cheerio is like the new where's wally
- This Jake/Ryder scene before You're all I need to get by was pre cheesy lol xp
- Quinntana feels so early on
- The **** they actually did what Ali wanted and made Betty *****y <3
- Betty only one ****ing minute of screen time and I love you
- I love how Sue kinda of makes Pedo!Will canon
- I was smiling like a little kid during Not Getting Married Today - Jayma's lip sync was off though but she hardly gets to sings (it was off in Wedding Bell Blues too so idc) I love Jayma anyway so doesn't bother me but it was perf
- Quinntana stop u 2 perf
- Yeah Marley pls go away
- Jake you're turning into a little **** buddy
- Tina <33333
- Betty <3333 **** things just get better and better
- Tina <33333
- Knew Jarley would be the couple who didnt have sex
- Tina <33333
- Betty better come back




always love the v-day episodes so not disappointed at all


----------



## Justin

THREE WEEKS?!?! AFTER _THAT_ EPISODE!?!?!?!?

I hate you Fox. Almost as bad as June 9th.

But really... "Did you Vapo rape my ex boyfriend?!?" had me laughing like a ****ing parrot.


----------



## Jake

Justin said:


> THREE WEEKS?!?! AFTER _THAT_ EPISODE!?!?!?!?
> 
> I hate you Fox. Almost as bad as June 9th.
> 
> But really... "Did you Vapo rape my ex boyfriend?!?" had me laughing like a ****ing parrot.



that was everyones fav part buddy


----------



## Roel

Spoiler



rachel is probably pregnant. or MAYBE shes not and when santana asks her she's like "IM NOT PREGNANT EVEN THOUGH I MADE LITTLE HOLES IN THE CONDOM ((((((("


----------



## Justin

Jake. said:


> that was everyones fav part buddy



This made it even better.  

http://www.belltreeforums.com/showt...e-i-admit-it&p=1292840&viewfull=1#post1292840


----------



## Jake

Justin said:


> This made it even better.
> 
> http://www.belltreeforums.com/showt...e-i-admit-it&p=1292840&viewfull=1#post1292840


----------



## oath2order

I didn't rage at the episode as much as I thought I would.


----------



## Jake

Heres some stuff I found to help hiatus  (note they're not spoilers they're cut scenes from previous episodes)



Spoiler



I know Fergalicious was cut from home, but I had no idea Xanadu was cut, also. Which would be a Rachel and Jessee duet, also Fergalicious would have probably been renamed Cheeraliscious


Spoiler















Also in The First Time, Kurt and Blaine were meant to sing a mash up of you spin me round/do you really want to hurt me > http://www.imagebam.com/gallery/9n01pn8d2l63dfsrnu16v233qfxr68cg/


Also America was meant to be mashed up with Jai Ho but it wasn't. That would have been interesting though because it was performed as the musical so seeing the Jai Ho mash up would have been cool


----------



## BellGreen

So I briefly looked at the main post... and I'm sorry for that lookyhooky thing, that was my cousin who was trying to get ACCF friends but I guess he got overload.

And I guess I should stop since this was really offtopic


----------



## Hamusuta

BLINA SHALL LIVE ON!


----------



## Jake

Bub blina is dead, she has no songs in 4x15 or 4x16 it's obv dead


----------



## oath2order

Hamusuta said:


> BLINA SHALL LIVE ON!



Yeahno. It won't >.>


----------



## Sora

oath2order said:


> Yeahno. It won't >.>



Wow I knew as soon as Kurt and Blaine were going to meet, it was OVER. Sheesh it was sorta cute but of course, you can't make Blaine bi. Nice try Tina. Anyone notice how Unique was missing... I thought "it" and Marley were friends or something. And just blowing up here, NO, RACHEL CAN'T HAVE A BABY! I hate the producers so much right now! Great we get her till next season, Woopdie Doo!


----------



## oath2order

Sora said:


> Wow I knew as soon as Kurt and Blaine were going to meet, it was OVER. Sheesh it was sorta cute but of course, you can't make Blaine bi. Nice try Tina. Anyone notice how Unique was missing... I thought "it" and Marley were friends or something. And just blowing up here, NO, RACHEL CAN'T HAVE A BABY! I hate the producers so much right now! Great we get her till next season, Woopdie Doo!



Woah okay we have like so much to go off of right now.

1) Blaine x Tina was doomed from the start, because Blaine is not bisexual. He said it himself.

2) Did you just refer to Unique as "it"? No. Just no. Unique is a woman. The word is "she", thank you very much.

3) Yes, she can. She had sex. We do not know if she used protection or not.

4) Blame the writers, not the producers.

5) Rachel next season. Good. I love Lea Michele, her voice is awesome.

6) We don't know if there will BE a next season.


----------



## Jake

oath2order said:


> Woah okay we have like so much to go off of right now.
> 
> 1) Blaine x Tina was doomed from the start, because Blaine is not bisexual. He said it himself.
> 
> 2) Did you just refer to Unique as "it"? No. Just no. Unique is a woman. The word is "she", thank you very much.
> 
> 3) Yes, she can. She had sex. We do not know if she used protection or not.
> 
> 4) Blame the writers, not the producers.
> 
> 5) Rachel next season. Good. I love Lea Michele, her voice is awesome.
> 
> 6) We don't know if there will BE a next season.



1) agree but i still think it was cute

2) preach

3) LOL losing my **** best response ever

4) yes

5) <3

6) probably


@Sora "Anyone notice how Unique was missing..."

Anyone notice Kitty, Joe and Sugar were missing, too?
Sugar hasn't been in since Sadie Hawkins...
So........


----------



## oath2order

Yeah, we're probably getting a fifth season. Hopefully the last.

I fail to see how implied stalking and molestation is cute.


----------



## Jake

oath2order said:


> I fail to see how implied stalking and molestation is cute.



No one's forcing you to change opinions so pls stop

http://michellie-tgp.tumblr.com/post/42607188094/this-is-not-the-face-of-a-creep-this-is-the-face

that is why i dont find it creepy


----------



## oath2order

Jake. said:


> No one's forcing you to change opinions so pls stop
> 
> http://michellie-tgp.tumblr.com/post/42607188094/this-is-not-the-face-of-a-creep-this-is-the-face
> 
> that is why i dont find it creepy



Cuddling with a passed out guy is cute now. Okay. Right.


----------



## Hamusuta

OK GUYS! On the glee forums, i was discussing something on a board, and we came to a conclusion that Blaine will matchmake Tina with Sam, since Chord posted a tweet saying hes been filming with Jenna and Darren all day. YOU GUYS THINK *THIS* ONE COULD WORK RIGHT?

hyahyahyahyahyhayh 1*69*th post >:3


----------



## Jake

Sam is with Brittany...


If Tina was going to get with anyone it'd be Ryder.


----------



## Hamusuta

Jake. said:


> Sam is with Brittany...
> 
> 
> If Tina was going to get with anyone it'd be Ryder.



OH MY GOD YES. In Some Nights (i think it was) they danced together right??







AND THEN SHE BOPPED HIS NOSE! HIS NOSE, SHE BOPPED IT!!!!

And also, when Tina was singing 'I dont know how to love him' at the start Ryder thought she was singing to him.









And when Ryder looked at Tinas ... 'stuff' in Hung Up when she stretched on Arties wheelchair.

AND this:


----------



## oath2order

Tyder? Rina? I don't know, but I like it.


----------



## Hamusuta

oath2order said:


> Tyder? Rina? I don't know, but I like it.



People have declared it as 'Ryna' on the glee forums


----------



## Jake

I don't like Tina and Ryder. Idno who I want Tina with, kinda want her with Artie but idno


----------



## Hamusuta

Jake. said:


> I don't like Tina and Ryder. Idno who I want Tina with, kinda want her with Artie but idno



nooooooooo. I didnt like Artina... i dunno i just didnt think they had chemistry.


----------



## Jake

Hamusuta said:


> nooooooooo. I didnt like Artina... i dunno i just didnt think they had chemistry.



Clearly b/cos then you'd know their ship name is Tartie...


----------



## Jake

omg omg omg they have released a karaoke version of Dancing On My Own on the official Glee Karaoke app.

Idk I can't hear it b/cos Australia sucks but someone pls buy it and put it on tumblr.. apparently you can hear brittany if you listen carefully. This means it was recorded and RIB should release it
sahfgdfsdgd

oops sry double post but too happy atm


----------



## Fillfall

I hate it when the episodes have several weeks between them.. Kinda wonder how I'll be able to watch glee when the anti piracy law thingy comes


----------



## Jake

And there is another 3 week haitus after 4x17 lol


----------



## oath2order

Jake. said:


> And there is another 3 week haitus after 4x17 lol



AGAIN? Seriously?


----------



## Jake

Ya.

Anyway, Tina and Kitty are both singing in 4x17 so I hope they either get a duet or solo


----------



## Hamusuta

Jake. said:


> Clearly b/cos then you'd know their ship name is Tartie...



But that sounds naughty


----------



## Hamusuta

Jake. said:


> Ya.
> 
> Anyway, Tina and Kitty are both singing in 4x17 so I hope they either get a duet or solo



WOOHOO my baby diva is finally getting songs  I feel like a proud mother  ...
I hope its a solo tbh... :/

Oh and guys there is rumors on the season finale Tina dies D: But i could see why ryan would cut Tina off but seriously if this happens i think i'll die with her :'( (at least my feelings anyway )


----------



## oath2order

Hamusuta said:


> WOOHOO my baby diva is finally getting songs  I feel like a proud mother  ...
> I hope its a solo tbh... :/
> 
> Oh and guys there is rumors on the season finale Tina dies D: But i could see why ryan would cut Tina off but seriously if this happens i think i'll die with her :'( (at least my feelings anyway )



Yeah, I highly doubt that would happen.


----------



## Jake

Hamusuta said:


> WOOHOO my baby diva is finally getting songs  I feel like a proud mother  ...
> I hope its a solo tbh... :/
> 
> Oh and guys there is rumors on the season finale Tina dies D: But i could see why ryan would cut Tina off but seriously if this happens i think i'll die with her :'( (at least my feelings anyway )



Well in the episodes there are 7 songs, 2 duets, 3 solos and 2 group numbers;

I highly doubt they'd do 2 group numbers by ND, and they are doing We are never ever whatever **** song which is sung by atleasy Rachel, but people are saying Kurt would sing it, too - but I hope there are 2 more singers so it's a group number so it saves a solo or duet for Tina

Bt tbh, it'll probably be a group number Tina gets to sing in, but meh - on March 1 and 6 It should be said what she's singing in

And no I haven't heard those rumors, and I don't believe them


----------



## oath2order

I thought they'd have Kurt sing "We Are Never Ever Ever Getting Back Together" to Blaine. I'd love that. Though if Rachel sang it to Finn, I'd be happy too.


----------



## Jake

I'm pretty sure Kurt is singing in it too, but right now i'm pre sure its just Rachel

I'm thinkin it'll be Kurt/Rachel/Santana but then that's a trio and there are no trio numbers in this episode... :S

So then I'm thinking Kurt/Blaine - Santana/Brittany and Rachel Broady since Finn not singing in here, then that's be a group number


But Brochel seems to be goin good b/cos yeah but Brodys secret in 4x15 might **** it up


but tbh i'm happy with it being a duet/solo but it's jsut the fact Tina and Kitty are singing and I want then to have either solos or duets so yeah


Anyway; like I said, not 100% confirmed but it pretty much is right now.
They have said the will be doing a TS song, and Rachel was dressed like her on set (with glasses and PJ's) + lyrics of the song were tweeted, much like they did with the Diva song. So pretty sure it'l be sung



btw, the singers in 4x17; Blaine, Brittany, Brody, Jake, Kitty, Kurt, Marley, Rachel, Sam, Santana, Tina, Wade

7 songs, 3 solos, 2 duets, 2 group numbers


Tbh, i'm pre sure they will give Marley either a duet or solo, Wade will prob sing on the group number but might get a duet (possibly a solo), lets be real, blaine's song will either be a solo or duet. and Broady's too

Idk about Sam, Kitty, Tina or Jake though.
Don't want a Jarley duet I am over them tbh - focus on tina pls

But I highly doubt they'd give ND 2 group numbers (as this isn't regionals) so that's why I tihnk the NYC kids and their partners/exs will sing a song idno


----------



## Hamusuta

Jake. said:


> I'm pretty sure Kurt is singing in it too, but right now i'm pre sure its just Rachel
> 
> I'm thinkin it'll be Kurt/Rachel/Santana but then that's a trio and there are no trio numbers in this episode... :S
> 
> So then I'm thinking Kurt/Blaine - Santana/Brittany and Rachel Broady since Finn not singing in here, then that's be a group number
> 
> 
> But Brochel seems to be goin good b/cos yeah but Brodys secret in 4x15 might **** it up
> 
> 
> but tbh i'm happy with it being a duet/solo but it's jsut the fact Tina and Kitty are singing and I want then to have either solos or duets so yeah
> 
> 
> Anyway; like I said, not 100% confirmed but it pretty much is right now.
> They have said the will be doing a TS song, and Rachel was dressed like her on set (with glasses and PJ's) + lyrics of the song were tweeted, much like they did with the Diva song. So pretty sure it'l be sung
> 
> 
> 
> btw, the singers in 4x17; Blaine, Brittany, Brody, Jake, Kitty, Kurt, Marley, Rachel, Sam, Santana, Tina, Wade
> 
> 7 songs, 3 solos, 2 duets, 2 group numbers
> 
> 
> Tbh, i'm pre sure they will give Marley either a duet or solo, Wade will prob sing on the group number but might get a duet (possibly a solo), lets be real, blaine's song will either be a solo or duet. and Broady's too
> 
> Idk about Sam, Kitty, Tina or Jake though.
> Don't want a Jarley duet I am over them tbh - focus on tina pls
> 
> But I highly doubt they'd give ND 2 group numbers (as this isn't regionals) so that's why I tihnk the NYC kids and their partners/exs will sing a song idno



BLINA DUET BLINA DUET BLINA DUET BLINA DUET BLINA DUET BLINA DUET BLINA DUET BLINA DUET BLINA DUET BLINA DUET BLINA DUET BLINA DUET BLINA DUET BLINA DUET BLINA DUET BLINA DUET BLINA DUET BLINA DUET BLINA DUET BLINA DUET BLINA DUET BLINA DUET BLINA DUET


----------



## Jake

They were never dating so 


also looks like Glee will be on Masterchef.

Idk if they mean the Glee cast will be on Masterchef for Masterchef, or if Glee will me on Masterchef for Glee.

Nope apparently Kevin and Jenna are guest appearing on Masterchef


Anyway, the two duets for 4x17 are apparently Rachel/Brody (Well it's Rachel with someone but people are assuming Brody) and Blaine/Sam - so that leaves 3 solos and 2 group numbers


However the Blaine and Sam is with ND so idk if they include that as a group number so...


----------



## Hamusuta

I meant it as a friendship, i ship them as friends.

and I'm probably getting my hopes up too much. It'll be swan song all over again xD When they announced tina was singing, and it turned out to be 2 lines with Blaine xD


----------



## Jake

yes omg i was pretty upset with swan song but i did know swan song would heavily focus on Rachel so wasn't that surprised.

But yeah I ship blina as friends


----------



## Hamusuta

Although tina is my favorite character, i need her to get more solos because I doubt Ryan will include her in season 5. And there are also rumors that Chord is leaving glee ;~;


----------



## Jake

Looks like they're doing spice girls


**SON SPOILER FOR 4x17**


Spoiler



It's 'Wanna be' and sung my Kitty, Marley, Unique, Tina and Brittany




Been waiting for them to do Spice Girls for so song, Tina and Kitty <333





btw I found a karaoke version of Dancing On My Own but it has some random guy singing LOL
http://glee.smule.com/myglee/user/tumaga


----------



## oath2order

I was wondering when they'd do Wannabe


----------



## Jake

Now I'm just waiting for Spice Up Your Life


But back on the Superbass/MHWGO/Seasons of Love, Wannabe is one of those songs that its surprising they haven't covered


Pretty happy it's al all girls song (but no Sugar? mayb she in it but not singing) b/cos i really do love those


----------



## Hamusuta

OMFG IS THAT THE ONE THAT GOES 'YOOOO TELL ME WHAT YOU WANT WHAT YOU REALLY REALLY WANT' because if it is im going to scream happiness, looks like its not a solo after all but im actually quite happy 



Jake. said:


> *image snip*
> 
> Looks like they're doing spice girls
> 
> **SON SPOILER FOR 4x17**
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> It's 'Wanna be' and sung my Kitty, Marley, Unique, Tina and Brittany
> 
> Been waiting for them to do Spice Girls for so song, Tina and Kitty <333
> 
> 
> 
> btw I found a karaoke version of Dancing On My Own but it has some random guy singing LOL
> http://glee.smule.com/myglee/user/tumaga



and sorry for double post but do you know whos on lead? I hope kitty and tina, then it will sound amazing *-*


----------



## AndyB

There is an Edit Post button, please use that if you have to post not a minute later.


----------



## Jake

Hamusuta said:


> OMFG IS THAT THE ONE THAT GOES 'YOOOO TELL ME WHAT YOU WANT WHAT YOU REALLY REALLY WANT' because if it is im going to scream happiness, looks like its not a solo after all but im actually quite happy
> 
> 
> 
> and sorry for double post but do you know whos on lead? I hope kitty and tina, then it will sound amazing *-*



Yea that's the one


----------



## oath2order

The only downside to the song is that I can't see Tina doing too well on the song.


----------



## Jake

I can haha

But I'm guessing Tina has the majority of the song

'Cause Tina is scary spice, and Scary Spice has the majority of the song
Kitty is Ginger Spice who also has some chunk of the song


Then there's baby, sporty and posh spice left
pretty sure Unique will be post, Brittany sporty, and Marley baby


----------



## Hamusuta

Jake. said:


> I can haha
> 
> But I'm guessing Tina has the majority of the song
> 
> 'Cause Tina is scary spice, and Scary Spice has the majority of the song
> Kitty is Ginger Spice who also has some chunk of the song
> 
> 
> Then there's baby, sporty and posh spice left
> pretty sure Unique will be post, Brittany sporty, and Marley baby



Omg that was my exact verdict D: Posh doesn't sing in wannabe at all so will we finally have a group number without Uniques 'ooooh yeaaaas' ? o-o


----------



## Jake

NAgh posh has like one line in the song.
Besides, unique is already confirmed to be singing in the song so she's gonna have the ohh yeahs... sadly. Alex needs to learn how to control his vocals when he sings cause 80% of the time he just sounds like he's having a tantrum

From what I can gather
Scary (Tina): ~25 lines
Ginger (Kitty): ~15 lines
Sporty (Brittany?): ~3 lines
Baby (Marley?): ~3 lines
Posh (Unique?): ~2 lines (shares a line with baby)
All: ~20 lines

So it'll pretty much be a Kitty/Tina duet, assuming each Glee Spice Girl keeps their original lines (I really hope they do I've wanted Tina and Kitty since 4x01 LOL)

Also with the _If you wanna be my lover, you gotta get with my friends (gotta get with my friends)_ lines (aka majority of the 'All' lines), I can see the non brackets being Tina and Kitty, then the brackets being the other three - and at the end I can defo see Unique goin 'GOTTA GET WIF MAHHHH FRIENDZZZZZZ!!!!!!!!!!'



also Tina, Brittany, Marley & Kitty were supposed to sing “Maniac”, from Flashdance, in “Girls (And Boys) On Film”, but it got cut.


Also pretty sure we're getting an ABBA song in 4x17, https://twitter.com/JOAQUINSEDILLO/status/305242039438680064


----------



## Hamusuta

Jake. said:


> NAgh posh has like one line in the song.
> Besides, unique is already confirmed to be singing in the song so she's gonna have the ohh yeahs... sadly. Alex needs to learn how to control his vocals when he sings cause 80% of the time he just sounds like he's having a tantrum
> 
> From what I can gather
> Scary (Tina): ~25 lines
> Ginger (Kitty): ~15 lines
> Sporty (Brittany?): ~3 lines
> Baby (Marley?): ~3 lines
> Posh (Unique?): ~2 lines (shares a line with baby)
> All: ~20 lines
> 
> So it'll pretty much be a Kitty/Tina duet, assuming each Glee Spice Girl keeps their original lines (I really hope they do I've wanted Tina and Kitty since 4x01 LOL)
> 
> Also with the _If you wanna be my lover, you gotta get with my friends (gotta get with my friends)_ lines (aka majority of the 'All' lines), I can see the non brackets being Tina and Kitty, then the brackets being the other three - and at the end I can defo see Unique goin 'GOTTA GET WIF MAHHHH FRIENDZZZZZZ!!!!!!!!!!'
> 
> 
> 
> also Tina, Brittany, Marley & Kitty were supposed to sing “Maniac”, from Flashdance, in “Girls (And Boys) On Film”, but it got cut.
> 
> 
> Also pretty sure we're getting an ABBA song in 4x17, https://twitter.com/JOAQUINSEDILLO/status/305242039438680064



My reaction reading through this...

yea... yea i agree.. yea... ye...
WHAT?!
TINA
WAS
MEANT
TO
SING
AND
IT
GOT
CUT.
Well you know what Ryan Murphy I'm thinking about cutting YOU NOW D:<

(Yea my threats are terrible so shush)
The think you said about unique made me laugh out loud (literally) and my mum stared at me like an idiot 

And yay ABBA !! Looking forward to this episode now


----------



## Jake

ye, i'm pretty sure it was recorded too, much like Dancing On My Own, just not filmed, or released... RELEASE IT U LIL ****


Also Brittany confirmed to be Sporty Spice so we have baby/posh left, so pre sure Marley - Baby, Unique - Posh (as originally stated)

*SPOILERS*


Spoiler



- Kurt doesn't have a solo in 4x17
- Also pretty sure they're doing a Wham! Song from the pics Ryan has been tweeted, pretty sure Wake me up before you gogo (lol it just check yea it confirmed but i was right. Yay speculation)
- Rahcel and Brody sing Creep
- 4x17 Will gets the flu so Sam and Blaine take over the glee club as teachers (prob not Finn b/cos Will mad at him)
- The ABBA song is either Mamma Mia, Honey Honey, or Take A Chance On Me (hope it's Mamma Mia or Honey Honey idrl Take a change on me)

This is my spculation;
So like I said, 2 duets,3 solos, 2 group numbers
1 solo is rachel/brody
the second is sam/blaine

The 1 group number is the girls, and kurts song is not a solo, so there has t be a NYc group song - which is probably we r never ever blah blah ever together ****

Jake was in the choir room for a song around the time the spice girls song was being filmed,, so he probably has a solo

Idno still hopin for a tina or kitty solo - but since Wannabe is pretty much only Kitty and Tina (assuming each keeps their original lines) then I'm happy.




Anyway I'm pretty sure the ABBA song will be a Marley solo, or at least feature her
Wait what am I saying, there's only solos left (unless they do a lima/NYC split screen group number) so either a Marley solo, or group number with Marley, but since We are never ever ****ing together is supposed to be the group number thinkin' marley solo


----------



## oath2order

I LOVE MAMMA MIA BOTH THE SONG AND THE MUSICAL.


----------



## Hamusuta

Jake. said:


> ye, i'm pretty sure it was recorded too, much like Dancing On My Own, just not filmed, or released... RELEASE IT U LIL ****
> 
> 
> Also Brittany confirmed to be Sporty Spice so we have baby/posh left, so pre sure Marley - Baby, Unique - Posh (as originally stated)
> 
> *SPOILERS*
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> - Kurt doesn't have a solo in 4x17
> - Also pretty sure they're doing a Wham! Song from the pics Ryan has been tweeted, pretty sure Wake me up before you gogo (lol it just check yea it confirmed but i was right. Yay speculation)
> - Rahcel and Brody sing Creep
> - 4x17 Will gets the flu so Sam and Blaine take over the glee club as teachers (prob not Finn b/cos Will mad at him)
> - The ABBA song is either Mamma Mia, Honey Honey, or Take A Chance On Me (hope it's Mamma Mia or Honey Honey idrl Take a change on me)
> 
> This is my spculation;
> So like I said, 2 duets,3 solos, 2 group numbers
> 1 solo is rachel/brody
> the second is sam/blaine
> 
> The 1 group number is the girls, and kurts song is not a solo, so there has t be a NYc group song - which is probably we r never ever blah blah ever together ****
> 
> Jake was in the choir room for a song around the time the spice girls song was being filmed,, so he probably has a solo
> 
> Idno still hopin for a tina or kitty solo - but since Wannabe is pretty much only Kitty and Tina (assuming each keeps their original lines) then I'm happy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anyway I'm pretty sure the ABBA song will be a Marley solo, or at least feature her
> Wait what am I saying, there's only solos left (unless they do a lima/NYC split screen group number) so either a Marley solo, or group number with Marley, but since We are never ever ****ing together is supposed to be the group number thinkin' marley solo



Wannabe is confirmed as a group number not a duet


----------



## Jake

Hamusuta said:


> Wannabe is confirmed as a group number not a duet



I never said it's a duet?

I said it 'will pretty much be a duet'
since Ginger and Scary spice have the most lines (who are Kitty and Tina) - Much like 'We've Got Tonite' it was a group number but pretty much a Ficnhel duet


----------



## Hamusuta

Jake. said:


> I never said it's a duet?
> 
> I said it 'will pretty much be a duet'
> since Ginger and Scary spice have the most lines (who are Kitty and Tina) - Much like 'We've Got Tonite' it was a group number but pretty much a Ficnhel duet



Yea yea, i know you didn't, im just saying u'm disappointed its not


----------



## Jake

ABBA is Mamma Mia; Rachel, Kurt, Santana, Kitty, Marley, Blaine, Sam

Wow I was actually right it being a split screen group number LOL oops (and about Marley being featured )

So that means We are never ever blah blah **** is probably a Rachel solo
And there's a Jake solo
And that leaves one solo, which will probably be Blaine or Marley, but hopefully it's Kitty or Tina


----------



## oath2order

Jake. said:


> ABBA is Mamma Mia; Rachel, Kurt, Santana, Kitty, Marley, Blaine, Sam
> 
> Wow I was actually right it being a split screen group number LOL oops (and about Marley being featured )
> 
> So that means We are never ever blah blah **** is probably a Rachel solo
> And there's a Jake solo
> And that leaves one solo, which will probably be Blaine or Marley, but hopefully it's Kitty or Tina



YES YES I LOVE THAT SONG SO MUCH.

Wait, you're getting a solo?


----------



## Jake

Well someone tweeter Jacob (Jake) was performing in the choir room the same day spice girls was being filmed. Jake sings in this episode and theres only 3 solos left - so one has to be Jake, pretty sure the other is rachel (we are never ever ****ting together whatever) and then I think the third will be Blaine or marley, want kitty or Tina tho but doubt it - but I wouldn't be surprised if one of te solos is Hey Mickey

Edit; 
nope; Unique is baby spice
and Marley Posh

Edit again;
Chord tweeted Darren (Blaine) had just performed a song live, so it's either Mamma Mia (but why only include Darren?) or Blaine has the last solo; idk why but if it is a solo i have a feeling it would be Beautiful Soul - b/cos if it was done live it'd have to be some slow song


----------



## Hamusuta

Jake. said:


> Well someone tweeter Jacob (Jake) was performing in the choir room the same day spice girls was being filmed. Jake sings in this episode and theres only 3 solos left - so one has to be Jake, pretty sure the other is rachel (we are never ever ****ting together whatever) and then I think the third will be Blaine or marley, want kitty or Tina tho but doubt it - but I wouldn't be surprised if one of te solos is Hey Mickey
> 
> Edit;
> nope; Unique is baby spice
> and Marley Posh
> 
> Edit again;
> Chord tweeted Darren (Blaine) had just performed a song live, so it's either Mamma Mia (but why only include Darren?) or Blaine has the last solo; idk why but if it is a solo i have a feeling it would be Beautiful Soul - b/cos if it was done live it'd have to be some slow song



Wait unique is Baby?...


o_o


----------



## Trundle

Can someone explain to me what is so brilliant about this show?


----------



## Jake

Trundle said:


> Can someone explain to me what is so brilliant about this show?



nutting it is just addictive

So the Taylor Swift song isn't We are never ever blah blah.
They're actually not even doing Taylor Swift anymore (but FYI it was gonna be 'I knew you were trouble' sung by sam) - instead it replaced by Copacabana sung by Sam

I was right about the Blaine solo, except it's Against All Odds

**SPOILERS** (this is very spoilery for 4x18 so open at your own risk)


Spoiler



4x18 (shooting star) isn't regionals (wut) instead, Brittany thinks a meteor will be coming and will end the world - they hear a gunshot and everyone panics

There is a gunshot, it's not joke, and will not be treated like a joke. However no one is hurt


----------



## Hamusuta

Jake. said:


> nutting it is just addictive
> 
> So the Taylor Swift song isn't We are never ever blah blah.
> They're actually not even doing Taylor Swift anymore (but FYI it was gonna be 'I knew you were trouble' sung by sam) - instead it replaced by Copacabana sung by Sam
> 
> I was right about the Blaine solo, except it's Against All Odds
> 
> **SPOILERS** (this is very spoilery for 4x18 so open at your own risk)
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> 4x18 (shooting star) isn't regionals (wut) instead, Brittany thinks a meteor will be coming and will end the world - they hear a gunshot and everyone panics
> 
> There is a gunshot, it's not joke, and will not be treated like a joke. However no one is hurt



Aww i think sam would of done an acoustic version of it and made it sound amazing D:

But shooting star sounds kewl :3
(hopefully then we'll get our Titty duet ) 

(TITTY LOL)


----------



## oath2order

Trundle said:


> Can someone explain to me what is so brilliant about this show?



It's the only fandom that literally hates the source material.

The Come What May cover is terrible, by the way.


----------



## Hamusuta

oath2order said:


> It's the only fandom that literally hates the source material.
> 
> The Come What May cover is terrible, by the way.



Yea i was disappointed with Diamonds/Material Girl as well...


----------



## Jake

oath2order said:


> It's the only fandom that literally hates the source material.
> 
> The Come What May cover is terrible, by the way.





Hamusuta said:


> Yea i was disappointed with Diamonds/Material Girl as well...




I haven't listened to them heaps so i cant judge right now
Sparkling Diamonds is just a waste of Material Girl IMO. Always wanted that as a single and now it's just a waste. It sounds kinda ehh

But In Your Eyes is the best IMO


----------



## Hamusuta

Jake. said:


> I haven't listened to them heaps so i cant judge right now
> Sparkling Diamonds is just a waste of Material Girl IMO. Always wanted that as a single and now it's just a waste. It sounds kinda ehh
> 
> But In Your Eyes is the best IMO



Instead of Hung Up tina was originally meant to sing Material Girl... :/ But I love both songs so I'm not bothered. But if Tina sang Material Girl, I dont see how they would fit in Hung Up with Diamonds so it would of probably been better if she had sang that instead, it also would suit her voice more.


----------



## monochrome

just even hearing that they covered gangnam style made me feel like crying. that show in its very beginning had such a purpose and beautifully outlined the struggles of teenagers in high school. now its an absolute joke. the only good thing its doing is making gay relationships in TV more represented--but its not doing a very good job of representing them.


----------



## Jake

Hamusuta said:


> Instead of Hung Up tina was originally meant to sing Material Girl... :/ But I love both songs so I'm not bothered. But if Tina sang Material Girl, I dont see how they would fit in Hung Up with Diamonds so it would of probably been better if she had sang that instead, it also would suit her voice more.



Source for Tina singing Material Girl?

I don't see why RIB would have made her sing Material Girl in the first place, b/cos Hung Up was to do with Blaine and Material Girl had no context for that...

And even if it were true, it wouldn't have been Diamonds are a girls best friend/Hung up - b/cos the song was originally meant to be Diamonds are forever/Diamonds but was then changed to DAAGBF/Material Girl; and even if they used Material Girl for Tina's solo the Diamonds mash up in this episode isn't original. It's an already existing mash up from Moulin Rouge called Sparkling Dmainds (go youtube it and you'll hear the original version) The song was meant to be called Sparkling Diamonds but since it's a mash up competition in this episode, the name 'Sparkling Diamonds' doesn't infer a mash-up even though it is, so they renamed the Moulin Rouge version to Diamonds Are A Girls Best Friend/Material Girl instead of Sparkling Diamonds


Now your source for Tina so sing Material Girl in Diva b/cos I have never read this.


----------



## Hamusuta

Jake. said:


> Source for Tina singing Material Girl?
> 
> I don't see why RIB would have made her sing Material Girl in the first place, b/cos Hung Up was to do with Blaine and Material Girl had no context for that...
> 
> And even if it were true, it wouldn't have been Diamonds are a girls best friend/Hung up - b/cos the song was originally meant to be Diamonds are forever/Diamonds but was then changed to DAAGBF/Material Girl; and even if they used Material Girl for Tina's solo the Diamonds mash up in this episode isn't original. It's an already existing mash up from Moulin Rouge called Sparkling Dmainds (go youtube it and you'll hear the original version) The song was meant to be called Sparkling Diamonds but since it's a mash up competition in this episode, the name 'Sparkling Diamonds' doesn't infer a mash-up even though it is, so they renamed the Moulin Rouge version to Diamonds Are A Girls Best Friend/Material Girl instead of Sparkling Diamonds
> 
> 
> Now your source for Tina so sing Material Girl in Diva b/cos I have never read this.



I read it on Tumblr somewhere... but you're right, It was probably just a rumour because I read that TIna will die in season 4 as well >_>


----------



## Jake

The only reliable tumblr blogs are fyeahglee, gleezone and gleekoutbr


----------



## oath2order

So apparently Glee hasn't been renewed yet


----------



## Jake

I read it had been renewed for S5... :S


----------



## oath2order

Jake. said:


> I read it had been renewed for S5... :S



And where have you heard this?


----------



## Jake

Iunno somewhere I will try find the link but RM has said on his twitter several times he's almost certain there will be another season, and he has already begun planning


----------



## oath2order

Jake. said:


> Iunno somewhere I will try find the link but RM has said on his twitter several times he's almost certain there will be another season, and he has already begun planning



NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO


----------



## Hamusuta

oath2order said:


> NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO



Why is that a bad thing??? D:


----------



## Jake

Exactly.
If you don't want S5 then don't watch S5 simple


----------



## oath2order

Have you ever seen a car crash and it's horrible and you know you should look away, but you just can't? That's what Glee is.


----------



## Jake

Only car crash I saw was Quinn's. sorry


----------



## Hamusuta

I've seen a cat get ran over if that counts... o-o ;~;


----------



## oath2order

Glee is like a disaster you can't stop looking at.


----------



## Hamusuta

oath2order said:


> Glee is like a disaster you can't stop looking at.



A disaster you say?
Why the hell are you on this thread then D:


----------



## oath2order

Hamusuta said:


> A disaster you say?
> Why the hell are you on this thread then D:



Cause I keep watching the show and I want to see where it ends up going.


----------



## Hamusuta

oath2order said:


> Cause I keep watching the show and I want to see where it ends up going.



Do you even like it??

Oh and I know its irrelevant, but I made a lyrics video that didn't fail this time. ENJOY.


----------



## Jake

Nahh, i agree with oath, the shows nowhere as good as it used to be. I really do love the show though, but
I'm not at all interested/excited for the next three episodes, I'm ony watching because I feel compelled and I want to see where the show ends up.
That said I still really love the show though

**SPOILERS**


Spoiler



4x18 will have 3 songs, a solo, duet and group number - no NYC songs in this episode;
singers are Blaine, Brittany, Kitty, Marley, Ryder, Sam.

Brittany/Sam have a duet (More than words)
Blaine/Marley probably have the solo


edit:
**** MAN BEEN WAITIN ALL SEASON!!!
COACH ROZ WASHINGTON IS COMING BACK TO GLEE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1



Glee spice girls pic



Spoiler











If you look closely, Brittany has a nose piercing, and Tina (if you zoom) has a tongue piercing

I'm confused b/cos you look at them all and then you get to Unique and you're like...


----------



## Hamusuta

Jake. said:


> Nahh, i agree with oath, the shows nowhere as good as it used to be. I really do love the show though, but
> I'm not at all interested/excited for the next three episodes, I'm ony watching because I feel compelled and I want to see where the show ends up.
> That said I still really love the show though
> 
> **SPOILERS**
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> 4x18 will have 3 songs, a solo, duet and group number - no NYC songs in this episode;
> singers are Blaine, Brittany, Kitty, Marley, Ryder, Sam.
> 
> Brittany/Sam have a duet (More than words)
> Blaine/Marley probably have the solo
> 
> 
> edit:
> **** MAN BEEN WAITIN ALL SEASON!!!
> COACH ROZ WASHINGTON IS COMING BACK TO GLEE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1
> 
> 
> 
> Glee spice girls pic
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you look closely, Brittany has a nose piercing, and Tina (if you zoom) has a tongue piercing
> 
> I'm confused b/cos you look at them all and then you get to Unique and you're like...



Tinas in the middle!!! Hoping shes leading the song then!


----------



## Jake

well Tina is scary and scary does lead the song so...


----------



## Hamusuta

YAY 

Ok my opinions on how they look

Tina - AMAZING AS ALWAYS
Kitty - Hottttttt
Marley - Looks nice 
Unique - No.
Brittney - ... (Im sorry I love brittney, but she looks like a thug)


----------



## Jake

****KKKKKKK






>>>>> http://gleekoutbr.com/ouca-dancing-on-my-own/


THEY RELEASED DANCING ON MY OWN!!!!!!!11
AETYDDSAERSDHDFADJHGKDSFSGFHDFESJHKCFFFAEHGFGKSAJFGFKJDSKSAGSFDJEAEYTIURJRbsz


**** YOU HAVE NO IDEA HOW FKN HAPPY  AM RIGHT NOW ****!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1

Lets hope they do it again and give us maniac




Also Blake is doing a ballad tomorrow so pretty sure the solo for 'shooting star' is Ryder


From the promo:

All I really care about is that it looks like Santana is at NYADA - also looks like Ryder's internet love interest will be Unique


----------



## oath2order

That mash-up could have used more Material Girl.


----------



## Jake

Again, it's not an original glee mash up, it's the same as Sparkling Diamonds from Moulin Rouge.

So blame MR not Glee

Also listening to DOMO a few times, its kinda heavy, I wish they used the radio version instead. But Heather sounds really good, defs her best vocal performance yet


----------



## oath2order

Okay, I have something to say.

I ****ing loved this episode hahahaha. Oh my god, the New Yorkers section is absolutely amazing. Santana looked so awkward comforting the crying Rachel. Kurt and Adam was glorious and they are seriously doing a good job with Adam's lines making him the good boyfriend it's absolutely amazing.

I WANTED WILL TO PUNCH FINN.

I didn't like any of the songs, other than the two mash-ups, with the girls mash-up being the one I liked more. That tends to happen. I mean, I preferred Halo/Walking on Sunshine, Start Me Up/Living on a Prayer, Rumour Has It/Someone Like You, and now Diamonds Are a Girl's Best Friend/Material Girl.


----------



## Hamusuta

oath2order said:


> Okay, I have something to say.
> 
> I ****ing loved this episode hahahaha. Oh my god, the New Yorkers section is absolutely amazing. Santana looked so awkward comforting the crying Rachel. Kurt and Adam was glorious and they are seriously doing a good job with Adam's lines making him the good boyfriend it's absolutely amazing.
> 
> I WANTED WILL TO PUNCH FINN.
> 
> I didn't like any of the songs, other than the two mash-ups, with the girls mash-up being the one I liked more. That tends to happen. I mean, I preferred Halo/Walking on Sunshine, Start Me Up/Living on a Prayer, Rumour Has It/Someone Like You, and now Diamonds Are a Girl's Best Friend/Material Girl.



Really?? I hated Diamonds/Material Girl...
But I guess people have different opinions ^_^'


----------



## Jake

IMO I was really bored and only cared about NYC.

Only Lima I cared about was Kitty/Marley before the mash up, and Sugar's one liners


----------



## Hamusuta

Jake. said:


> IMO I was really bored and only cared about NYC.
> 
> Only Lima I cared about was Kitty/Marley before the mash up, and Sugar's one liners



Yea... and I wish they would stop ignoring some of the seniors...


----------



## Hamusuta

Jake. said:


> ****KKKKKKK
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> >>>>> http://gleekoutbr.com/ouca-dancing-on-my-own/
> 
> 
> THEY RELEASED DANCING ON MY OWN!!!!!!!11
> AETYDDSAERSDHDFADJHGKDSFSGFHDFESJHKCFFFAEHGFGKSAJFGFKJDSKSAGSFDJEAEYTIURJRbsz
> 
> 
> **** YOU HAVE NO IDEA HOW FKN HAPPY  AM RIGHT NOW ****!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1
> 
> Lets hope they do it again and give us maniac
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also Blake is doing a ballad tomorrow so pretty sure the solo for 'shooting star' is Ryder
> 
> 
> From the promo:
> 
> All I really care about is that it looks like Santana is at NYADA - also looks like Ryder's internet love interest will be Unique



I hope its Tina!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Jake

Ya I was right about a Ryder solo on 4x18
**SONG SPOILER**


Spoiler



Your Song - Elton John


----------



## oath2order

Someone on Tumblr is calling Adam a pedophile because he likes Kurt.

Adam is 22. Kurt is 18.
My boyfriend is 22. I am 19.

Not only is that statement completely false but you can see why I AM EVER SO SLIGHTLY ANNOYED BY THIS.


----------



## Jake

oath2order said:


> Someone on Tumblr is calling Adam a pedophile because he likes Kurt.
> 
> Adam is 22. Kurt is 18.
> My boyfriend is 22. I am 19.
> 
> Not only is that statement completely false but you can see why I AM EVER SO SLIGHTLY ANNOYED BY THIS.



I would agree with you but ohh lets see;
> http://www.belltreeforums.com/showt...kay-everyone-i-admit-it&p=1297539#post1297539
> http://www.belltreeforums.com/showt...kay-everyone-i-admit-it&p=1297535#post1297535
> http://www.belltreeforums.com/showt...kay-everyone-i-admit-it&p=1292847#post1292847
> http://www.belltreeforums.com/showt...kay-everyone-i-admit-it&p=1292834#post1292834
> http://www.belltreeforums.com/showt...kay-everyone-i-admit-it&p=1291716#post1291716
> http://www.belltreeforums.com/showt...kay-everyone-i-admit-it&p=1291712#post1291712


lol nope Adam is a pedophile 
_Oh no, I insulted your relationship. How tragic._


----------



## oath2order

Jake, are you calling my boyfriend a pedophile? Because if you're calling Adam one, then that means you're calling my boyfriend one. Please confirm or deny this.


----------



## Jake

I'm not saying anything.
All I'm saying is that you've gone around insulting/flaming my thoughts/opinions for a while now, and now that someone disagrees with yours, you're the one getting annoyed, now you know how I've felt every time you've done it to me.


That's enough on that manner because I don't want this to go to a flame war. You can PM me if you want but I'm not going to reply because I'm leaving this as is before you go get agro because you can dish it out but you can't take it.


----------



## oath2order

*twitch* I have no words. I will remain calm. Must. Remain. Calm.

When do we get the next week music


----------



## Jake

Monday for me, which is Sunday for you.

Tbh I only really care about the mash ups (songs below)
- How to be a heart breaker: Brody/Rachel
- The ***** is back/Dress you up: Ryder/Unique
- Cold hearted: Santana
- Bye bye bye/I want it that way: Will/Finn
- I still believe/Super bass: Blaine/Sue
- Closer: Ryder/Jake


Anyway, with the mash ups, pretty sure one sings one of the song; In Believe/Super bass, Blaine sings the Believe parts, and Sue sings Super bass, so I'm assuming that's the same with the other two (the first song it sung by the first listen singer) is that makes sense.

But I want 4x17 songs now!! Wannabe, Mamma Mia <333


----------



## oath2order

I just want the Blaine x Sue mashup. SUE FOR THE WIN


----------



## Jake

I'll be honest, I don't really like Blaine that much, but I really want that song (only b/cos Sue/Nicki Minaj <33)

But Santana's solo should be good, Brochel duet could be meh and Finn/Will <3


----------



## Hamusuta

Ok i'm super psyched for Wannabe, I'm like already in the making of a lyric video for it :3


----------



## Jake

*How to be a heart breaker:* Surprisingly I like it, didn't think I would - would have liked a little more Rachel, but when I picture the context of the song I can see why she sings what she does - but really loving this song

*Closer:* (I never listened to the original, I legit thought it would be some ballad - but it isn't wow surprise); I haven't liked any Jake/Ryder duets yet but this one is pretty good

*The ***** is back/dress you up:* Did not expect this song to be this up tempo.... EVERY SONG IS TRICKING ME, LEGIT THOUGHT 90% WOULD BE BALLADS. But I really love Madonna so I knew I was gonna love this one from the start - it's really nice. Probably means that Unique is Ryder's online love interest

*I still believe/Super bass:* I don't like the 'I Still Believe' chorus but the ISB verses are nice. Holy **** i love how it mashes into Super bass. **** this is ****ing amazing now. **** off Blaine you just got upstaged by Sue. LOL

*Bye bye bye/I want it that way:* Was looking forward to this song, liked what I could hear in the promo. It's not as good as I thought but still good (I only really don't like the 'I want it that way' (/Finn's) parts - never really likes Finn songs tbh)

*Cold hearted:* Saved this song for last b/cos Santana solo... **** this is really good #dead

4x18 spoiler


Spoiler



Final song is Say by John Mayer sung by Blaine, Sam, Brittany, Marley, Kitty, Ryder


----------



## Hamusuta

Jake. said:


> *How to be a heart breaker:* Surprisingly I like it, didn't think I would - would have liked a little more Rachel, but when I picture the context of the song I can see why she sings what she does - but really loving this song
> 
> *Closer:* (I never listened to the original, I legit thought it would be some ballad - but it isn't wow surprise); I haven't liked any Jake/Ryder duets yet but this one is pretty good
> 
> *The ***** is back/dress you up:* Did not expect this song to be this up tempo.... EVERY SONG IS TRICKING ME, LEGIT THOUGHT 90% WOULD BE BALLADS. But I really love Madonna so I knew I was gonna love this one from the start - it's really nice. Probably means that Unique is Ryder's online love interest
> 
> *I still believe/Super bass:* I don't like the 'I Still Believe' chorus but the ISB verses are nice. Holy **** i love how it mashes into Super bass. **** this is ****ing amazing now. **** off Blaine you just got upstaged by Sue. LOL
> 
> *Bye bye bye/I want it that way:* Was looking forward to this song, liked what I could hear in the promo. It's not as good as I thought but still good (I only really don't like the 'I want it that way' (/Finn's) parts - never really likes Finn songs tbh)
> 
> *Cold hearted:* Saved this song for last b/cos Santana solo... **** this is really good #dead
> 
> 4x18 spoiler
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> Final song is Say by John Mayer sung by Blaine, Sam, Brittany, Marley, Kitty, Ryder



OMG where can you listen to them?? I wanna post my opinions too ;~; Only 2 weeks from wannabe yaay.


----------



## Jake

Hamusuta said:


> OMG where can you listen to them?? I wanna post my opinions too ;~; Only 2 weeks from wannabe yaay.



> http://its-all-coming-back-to-me.tumblr.com/tagged/s4


It's actually 1 week lol


----------



## Hamusuta

Jake. said:


> > http://its-all-coming-back-to-me.tumblr.com/tagged/s4
> 
> 
> It's actually 1 week lol



I Still Believe/Superbass : I actually thought that Blaine would annoy me in this song. But i really enjoyed it for some reason @_@ The songs don't go together at all, But since sue is singing, Its absolutely amazing.

Cold Hearted : I can just imagine Santannas expressions as she sings this to Brody (i think she does anyway) or maybe Rachel. But I can tell I'm going to enjoy the performance alot!

Bye Bye Bye/I Want It That Way : I loved Wills parts but not so much Finns, I mean it was all right but wanted more Will and less Finn.

How To Be A Heartbreaker : I really didn't like this song, I don't know why...

The B!tch is back/Dress you up : Omg for once I actually enjoyed a Unique song (not including the ones involving Tina) but I really like this and wanted to dance  But I hope that she/he is mad at Ryder for trying to get Jake from Rachel and shes NOT his love interest. (RYNA RYNA RYNAAAAAA)

Closer : I didn't like this either... It was just too... Idk. Boring.


----------



## Hamusuta

AND OMG NOW IM EVEN MORE EXCITED


----------



## Jake

Cold hearted performance will be amazing


----------



## Jake

double posting b/cos ****

**4x19 SPOILERS**


Spoiler



Title: Sweet Dreams
When Mr. Schue decided the songs that they will perform on Regionals, the New Directions don’t agree with and Marley write an original song.
We will find out who will be Finn’s roommate at college.
Coach Roz is back at Mckinley.
Shelby is back to help Rachel with her Funny Girl audition. With that, Rachel perform an unexpected song on her audition.
Who is on the episode: Rachel, Kurt, Finn, Will, Mercedes, Puck, Blaine, Brittany, Artie, Tina, Sam, Ryder, Kitty, Jake, Wade, Marley, Becky, Shelby, Beiste and Roz.


SHELBY IS BACK
ROZ IS BACK
ORIGINAL SONG


----------



## oath2order

I thought Blaine would annoy me in ISB too. Oh my god Jane Lynch. Super Bass was absolutely hysterical.

BBB/IWITW was...Well this is going to be stuck in my head for a while.

My favorite comment on the Youtube video is "Skip to 1:05, that's where the song begins". Basically, the Super Bass part.


----------



## Hamusuta

Jake. said:


> double posting b/cos ****
> 
> **4x19 SPOILERS**
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> Title: Sweet Dreams
> When Mr. Schue decided the songs that they will perform on Regionals, the New Directions don’t agree with and Marley write an original song.
> We will find out who will be Finn’s roommate at college.
> Coach Roz is back at Mckinley.
> Shelby is back to help Rachel with her Funny Girl audition. With that, Rachel perform an unexpected song on her audition.
> Who is on the episode: Rachel, Kurt, Finn, Will, Mercedes, Puck, Blaine, Brittany, Artie, Tina, Sam, Ryder, Kitty, Jake, Wade, Marley, Becky, Shelby, Beiste and Roz.
> 
> 
> SHELBY IS BACK
> ROZ IS BACK
> ORIGINAL SONG



Is Tina just appearing in this episode or singing in it?


----------



## Jake

Hamusuta said:


> Is Tina just appearing in this episode or singing in it?



right now that list is just for people appearing










I wonder who that is...


----------



## oath2order

SUPER BASS IS AMAZING.


----------



## Hamusuta

Jake. said:


> right now that list is just for people appearing
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wonder who that is...



Shelby? :O


----------



## Jake

Hamusuta said:


> Shelby? :O



ya


----------



## oath2order

Yeah, isn't Rachel auditioning for Funny Girl?

How To Be A Heartbreaker is okay. Even though I hate Marina and the D.

I ALMOST can sing/rap the first verse of Super Bass. Rapping is hard.


----------



## Jake

Ya Rachel is auditioning for Funny Girl

looks like that 'off broadway audition' from like 4x06 was forgotten about


----------



## Hamusuta

Jake. said:


> Ya Rachel is auditioning for Funny Girl
> 
> looks like that 'off broadway audition' from like 4x06 was forgotten about



OMG yea I totally forgot about that as well xD


----------



## Jake

Part of me thinks the off broadway audition was the film in Naked, but I doubt it


----------



## oath2order

Jake. said:


> Part of me thinks the off broadway audition was the film in Naked, but I doubt it



The off-Broadway audition had nothing to do with the film in Naked, so you're right. Strictly speaking, Broadway theatre refers to the theatres in New York in Manhattan that have 500 or more seats. Off-Broadway is anything smaller than that, but is still professional. Off-off-Broadway refers to any other theatre in New York that is not Broadway or Off-Broadway. The film in Naked, if anything, would be considered an Off-Off-Broadway production.

Yay for intro to theatre class.


----------



## Hamusuta

Jake and Tina looking hot.
Blaine looking not.
Speaking of Blaine....

@Jake I just counted up all of Blaine and Tinas solos, and its shocking...

Blaine: 24
Tina: 6 (And thats INCLUDING I follow rivers which wasn't even a full solo)

Ok firstly, Tina has been in the show since season 1, blaine season 2, infact Tinas an original member of Glee club in the first place and yet Blaine still gets picked over her in so many ways, just because the fans want him more. I bet you if he wasnt that hot he wouldn't be such a liked character (JUST SAYING). And omg my hate towards blaine is so high right now, even though I ship Blina 100% ARRRRRRGHHHH THIS MAKES NO SENSEEEEEE!!!!!! and ommggggg why isn't Tina such a liked character? I mean Ryan could of made so much more out of her. Why did he have to wait till Season 4, and also I dont see how Blaine was picked as the new rachel over her, Out of the 4 that competed she was the best female vocalist (not including Unique cuz i still dont know what to call him/her) and god this rant is going no where....
K bye.


----------



## Jake

Yeah its so stupid that Blaine > Tina

anyway;






So good.


Then there's the Blaine/Sue office scene - only good part is at the end...


----------



## Hamusuta

Jake. said:


> Yeah its so stupid that Blaine > Tina
> 
> anyway;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So good.
> 
> 
> Then there's the Blaine/Sue office scene - only good part is at the end...



Once again, Blaine over Tina MY POINT EXACTLY!

But my poor baby <33333 I wish she was in the cheerios too  Stupid Sue can't see her talent!


----------



## Jake

Ye I kinda liked Tina on the cheerios even if it was just one episode;

I Do aired in Australia last night, I didn't watch it but I just skimmed through it now;
They cut Emma saying/singing 'right next to my suicide note'
some of the Klaine make out scene was cut
And most of the Quinntana post sex talk; all they say was 'So that's why college girls experiment' 'and thank god they do' 'what happens next' that was all..


----------



## Hamusuta

Jake. said:


> Ye I kinda liked Tina on the cheerios even if it was just one episode;
> 
> I Do aired in Australia last night, I didn't watch it but I just skimmed through it now;
> They cut Emma saying/singing 'right next to my suicide note'
> some of the Klaine make out scene was cut
> And most of the Quinntana post sex talk; all they say was 'So that's why college girls experiment' 'and thank god they do' 'what happens next' that was all..



Why'd they cut it out??


----------



## Jake

Iunno they're kinda stupid, they cut out the lines in Naked where Joe was like 'I can cut off my dreads' and sam saying he'd sell more of his semen
I also remember they cut stuff out in Yes/No but I can't remember what it was


----------



## Hamusuta

and not fair lol, Sadie Hawkins in on, on Sunday (UK is so behind lol)

asd;ahsldkjaskjdh im so excited


----------



## Jake

LOL

Sadie Hawkins was only good b/cos Tina LOL


----------



## Hamusuta

Jake. said:


> LOL
> 
> Sadie Hawkins was only good b/cos Tina LOL



THATS WHY IM EXCITED 

ASDAGSJHDGASJK DDDDDDDD


----------



## Hamusuta

And i love how all the people (idk about oath) are Tina-stans


----------



## Hamusuta

Ok i just saw that the complete season 4 of glee is available to pre-order on amazon. HOW CAN THEY NOT INCLUDE TINA ON THE FRONT COVER ARGHHHHHHHH.






edit: just found out its a fake cover, ignore my anger xD


----------



## oath2order

So, for Super Bass (which I know I'm obsessing over, sorry, but Jane Lynch is amazing), I'm seriously wondering if they're going to play it off as Blaine planned on singing just I Still Believe but then Sue comes in and as she is essentially the audience avatar at this point, comes in and interrupts because she's tired of Blaine's whiny ****.


----------



## Jake

<3


----------



## oath2order

This episode was actually decent. Except for that stupid little shoehorned in plot where Blaine just somehow planned the whole thing to get back on the Cheerios.

Finn just called Rachel his future wife after beating the **** out of Brody. That's really creepy.

Weren't Brody and Rachel in a casual sex kind of thing anyways? Putting aside the lying about what he was doing, she should technically be okay with it.

I absolutely HATE Santana, oh my god. She just throws herself in the apartment, and then gets mad when Rachel and Kurt are pissed at her for being a *****.


----------



## Jake

That episode had a very nice S1 feel to it


I liked how Ryder's spelling kept changing from good to poor LOL


----------



## Hamusuta

Awww im jelly of you guys  It doesn't air in UK until like late april.


----------



## Jake

it was a pretty good episode, too :\


Also from the promo it kinda looks like Marley is singing lead in Wannabe...


Probable spoiler


Spoiler



Finn goes to college and they do the harlem shake


----------



## Hamusuta

Jake. said:


> it was a pretty good episode, too :\
> 
> 
> Also from the promo it kinda looks like Marley is singing lead in Wannabe...
> 
> 
> Probable spoiler
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> Finn goes to college and they do the harlem shake



Oh for gods sake -_- 
Can't say i didn't see it coming though!
AND OMG NO! MARLEY SHUT UP YOU'LL GET YOUR SENIOR YEAR SOON OMG LET TITTY SING IDIOT.


----------



## Jake

I know hahah. We'll know for sure on Sunday/Monday (for me) though


Also pretty sure 'Katie' is Unique

**SPOILERS**


Spoiler



- Rachel's audition song will be a song Glee has already covered (and it's not a Streisand song nor a Broadway song)
- Ryder will sing 'Your Song' by Elton John to Katie
- Finchel phone call in 4x19
- Harlem Shake confirmed
- Jake's guilty pleasure is Chris Brown


----------



## Hamusuta

Jake. said:


> I know hahah. We'll know for sure on Sunday/Monday (for me) though
> 
> 
> Also pretty sure 'Katie' is Unique
> 
> **SPOILERS**
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> - Rachel's audition song will be a song Glee has already covered (and it's not a Streisand song nor a Broadway song)
> - Ryder will sing 'Your Song' by Elton John to Katie
> - Finchel phone call in 4x19
> - Harlem Shake confirmed
> - Jake's guilty pleasure is Chris Brown



Apparently katie is going to be someone from the glee project. AND THIS IS NOT ONE OF THEM STUPID THINGS FROM TUMBLR. EVERYONES BEEN SAYING THIS D:


----------



## Jake

Hamusuta said:


> Apparently katie is going to be someone from the glee project. AND THIS IS NOT ONE OF THEM STUPID THINGS FROM TUMBLR. EVERYONES BEEN SAYING THIS D:



Everyone's also been saying Rachel will audition with 'Get It Right' too.... 
I don't believe anything until there's a credible source. I still believe Unique is Katie - Unique is from TGP lol


----------



## Hamusuta

Jake. said:


> Everyone's also been saying Rachel will audition with 'Get It Right' too....
> I don't believe anything until there's a credible source. I still believe Unique is Katie - Unique is from TGP lol



I hope it is, I hope its just something Rachel has covered before, not someone else.


----------



## oath2order

Waiting for the new songs...


----------



## Jake

About to listen to songs, but they didnt keep the original spice girl arrangement so... but i've yet to listen to cant judge
Will edit this once I listen to them

Rachel's Funny Girls Audition Song;


Spoiler



Don't Stop Belevin'

-I'm thinking it will be acoustic or ballad




*Creep:* Interesting. I actually like it and thought I'd hate it.
*Mamma Mia:* The start is nice. It better ****ing speed up or ****'s going down.... *waits* ... ... ... this ****ing better be like You Can't Stop The Beat ... ... ... *waits* ... ... **** how long dis gonna take ... ... I CAN FEEL IT SPEEDING UP ... ... ... ... ... THERE WE GO about ****ing time. Now it sounds even better. asdgfh. This is actually so good I can't even cope. Would have liked more Kitty and some Tina but it's great - A song where Uniques screeches actually sound good
*Wannabe:* Unique's laugh sucks. It's pretty good but would've been better if they kept the original arrangement - That was actually pretty good since it didn't stay in original arrangment 
*Against All Odds:* Well you got out done by Sue last week so I don't know if I can ever like one of your songs again. I kid. But this is way too ballad-ified for me; but it's gonna be live in the show so it'll be even worse. Please up the tempo
*Wake Me Up:* Love the orignal and love this cover. Best Blam duet so far.
*My Prerogative:* Not much I can say on this so Idk it's pretty good though
*Copacobana:* Jingle but not my fav Sam song. Would've preferred they stuck with I Knew You Were Trouble


----------



## oath2order

THIRD RELEASE OF THAT SONG DAMMIT. I shouldn't be surprised that that's her audition one though.

Mamma Mia was glorious.


----------



## Jake

oath2order said:


> THIRD RELEASE OF THAT SONG DAMMIT. I shouldn't be surprised that that's her audition one though.
> 
> Mamma Mia was glorious.



I knoew pretty excited 


omg Mamma Mia more like Mamma _(I almost lost my **** listenin' 2 tht song)_ Mia


----------



## Yuki Nagato

They ruined How to be a Heartbreaker!


----------



## Jake

I actually liked their version;

Anyway, Marley's 'Original Song';


Spoiler



It's 'You Have More Friends Than You Know' (listen here)

THOUGH THAT'S NOT THE GLEE VERSION BECAUSE..
It's not actually an original song. It's an existing song. But it's originally written by people who are part of the 'it gets better project' and since Glee is partnered with them, they probably let Glee palm it off as an original that Marley wrote to raise awareness and stuff like that.
It's kinda strange and confusing
Oh sung by Marley, Blaine, Sam, and Unique.


----------



## oath2order

Takoya said:


> They ruined How to be a Heartbreaker!



Honestly, Glee's version is better. I'm not a fan of Marina and the D.


----------



## Jake

https://twitter.com/MrRPMurphy/status/313866338751889409/photo/1


----------



## oath2order

<3 Roz


----------



## Jake

I so happy she back <3

dey better ****in explain her absence <3

Roz and Shelby in same episode don't get much better das dis


----------



## oath2order

Another song with Adam would make it perfect.


----------



## Jake

I dont like Adam that much. I want Shelby to have another song (a solo possibly) or Tina or Kitty but it's pretty much perfect as is


----------



## Hamusuta

Dissapointed with Wannabe, expected more titty and less unique....
Seriously I hate how sophmores are more important that seniors in this season


----------



## oath2order

I dislike Wannabe anyways.


----------



## Jake

me too


----------



## oath2order

I'm typing this as I watch the episode.

Not impressed with "Wake Me Up Before You Go-Go". Mostly because I'm getting bored of Darren Criss' voice. Not that it's a dislike thing. It's just that it's WAY TOO MUCH.

FONDUE FOR TWO. I love it.

Kurt's legs. That is all.

Why is Santana still in the apartment. Seriously getting tired of her shoving her way into the apartment.

Santana was nicer about the arm than I expected.

Copacabana...meh.

Is Marley SERIOUSLY making a big deal about Jake wanting to sing a Chris Brown song? What's so bad about liking his music? God the girls here are ****ing stupid. Jake is right. Separate the artist from the music.

SANTANA'S PILLOW HAS A BOOB. OH MY GOD. IT HAS A BOOB. A BOOB. I can't even XD

Blaine shut up why are you singing again. This is just painful. Though Artie's glance at Sam made me laugh.

My Prerogative. Meh.

Oh god Rachel and Brody drama. Not too impressed with the cover of Creep.

MAMMA MIA <3


----------



## Jake

Am I the only one sensing Kitty and Artie?

hey


----------



## oath2order

Artie will never have a girlfriend >.>


----------



## Jake

4x19 song spoilers


Spoiler



Rachel and Shelby sing Next To Me
Kitty, Marley, Ryder, Wade, and Jake sing an original song (yes it's actually an original original this time) called Outcast


----------



## oath2order

Oh a real original song. Interesting....


----------



## Jake

4x20 stuff;


Spoiler



Title: Lights Out
Number of Songs: 6
3 solos and 3 group numbers
Who is singing: NYC and ND people (except for Brittany, Sugar and Joe) + Finn, Will, Sue and 1 Guest.
It?s NOT the Regionals episode.


----------



## oath2order

420 yeahhhhhhhhhhhhh

hahaha


----------



## Jake

haha 420 blaze 


anyway, the + 1 other character is Jessica Sanchez's character (the girl from American idol) and she probably has 1 solo


----------



## oath2order

From American Idol? Definitely a solo then. WHAT HAPPENED TO NO SPECIAL GUEST STARS


----------



## Jake

oath2order said:


> From American Idol? Definitely a solo then. WHAT HAPPENED TO NO SPECIAL GUEST STARS



Kate Hudson, SJP, Idina Menzel...

From memory, RM talked to Sanchez only a few days after Idol finished (she was runner up) - which was either just before S4 started, or early S4


----------



## Jake

Actually i was wrong, the '+1 character' is SJP and she sings in a group number;

which is probably Kurt/Rachel/Santana/Isabelle


----------



## oath2order

Jake. said:


> Actually i was wrong, the '+1 character' is SJP and she sings in a group number;
> 
> which is probably Kurt/Rachel/Santana/Isabelle



If it wasn't for Santana, I'd like that. I loved the mashup of You're Never Fully Dressed and The Way You Look Tonight.


----------



## Jake

oath2order said:


> If it wasn't for Santana, I'd like that. I loved the mashup of You're Never Fully Dressed and The Way You Look Tonight.



I never liked that mash up tbh. I guess It's because I don't like Annie (only because my school did it and they forced me to go since I was in Rent the year before) and it was horrible

Idk it might not be Santana but it is a group number so it might be like Mamma Mia again but what I put is probably right, and it wont be a Kurt/Rachel/Isaballe since that would be listed as a trio number so pretty sure Santana is in it. Hey, she might only have back up like Kurt did in Mamma Mia (I hope not though I like Naya's voice)


----------



## oath2order

Well there's that. Honestly, I do like Naya's voice, but I just really want another Chris/Lea/SJP mashup again. I loved those so much.


----------



## Jake

yeah, pretty sure it's kurt, rachel, santana + SJP









Actually apparently Lea isn't filming today, but it does say 'fitting' so possible that Lea already had her clothes picked out


----------



## Hamusuta

Jake. said:


> yeah, pretty sure it's kurt, rachel, santana + SJP
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Actually apparently Lea isn't filming today, but it does say 'fitting' so possible that Lea already had her clothes picked out



Shame there is no duet in 4x20, 
BUT AT LEAST TINA IS SINGING !


----------



## Jake

It'll probably just be a solo in a group number like Some Nights or This Is The New Year. I don't expect her to get lots of lines, sadly


----------



## oath2order

Let's just hope it's a good song.


----------



## Jake

Group number for 4x20;


Spoiler



At the ballet - Kurt, Rachel, Santana, Isabelle (A Chorus Line)


----------



## oath2order

Yup I'm going to like this.


----------



## Hamusuta

Jake. said:


> It'll probably just be a solo in a group number like Some Nights or This Is The New Year. I don't expect her to get lots of lines, sadly



But at least she is singing.... RIGHT?!


----------



## Jake

Looks like Artie is finally getting some spotlight;

https://twitter.com/JOAQUINSEDILLO/status/317804076840673280


----------



## oath2order

Why are people still worshipping the tweets of the guy with the creepy mustache?


----------



## Jake

oath2order said:


> Why are people still worshipping the tweets of the guy with the creepy mustache?



I know he looks so creepy LOL


----------



## oath2order

Jake. said:


> I know he looks so creepy LOL



I only know of him through the Tumblr Klaine community because they all worship him since he prefers Klaine over Kadam.

If it was anything else, nobody would like him >.>


----------



## Justin

Aw man, I went to download the new episode and.... dammit another hiatus?!? I know other shows do this but it always feels like Glee does it more often and with worse timing.


----------



## oath2order

Justin said:


> Aw man, I went to download the new episode and.... dammit another hiatus?!? I know other shows do this but it always feels like Glee does it more often and with worse timing.



Glee has been doing it constantly.

Though it's horrible with Breaking Bad. It's in the last season which has been split into two. Separated by a year.

I don't get why shows do these stupid hiatuses.


----------



## Jake

It's not Glee it's Fox's programming schedule;

but yay I have missed Justin posting here <# (c wat i did there)


----------



## Jake

4x20 song spoilers


Spoiler



Everybody Hurts (REM) - Ryder
For The Longest Time (Billy Joel) - Artie, Ryder, Marley, Kitty, Jake, Sam
For the longest time will be acapella



Still no Tina... maybe she gets a solo? As much as I hope I doubt it


----------



## Hamusuta

Jake. said:


> 4x20 song spoilers
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> Everybody Hurts (REM) - Ryder
> For The Longest Time (Billy Joel) - Artie, Ryder, Marley, Kitty, Jake, Sam
> For the longest time will be acapella
> 
> 
> 
> Still no Tina... maybe she gets a solo? As much as I hope I doubt it



Please don't get my hopes up, it will be Don't Dream It's Over all over again I bet >_>


----------



## Hamusuta

SORRY FOR DOUBLE POST BUT OMG WHO CARES RIGHT NOW:
Songs that we know so far, and unknown song types left:
1 solo
1 solo
Everybody Hurts [original by: R.E.M.] - Ryder
1 group number
For The Longest Time (Acapella) [original by: Billy Joel] - Artie, Marley, Ryder, Jake, Kitty & Sam
At the Ballet [original by: A Chorus Line] - Rachel, Kurt, Santana, & Isabelle
Singers list: (people can sing more than once obviously)
Artie
*Tina*
Sam
*Blaine*
Marley
Jake
Ryder (x2)
Kitty
*Unique*
Rachel
Kurt
Santana
*Finn
Will
Sue*
Isabelle

OK TINA IS IN NO SONGS YET AND THERE ARE 2 SOLOS LEFT MY GUESS:
1 solo to Tina <3 <3 <3
1 solo to Unique or Blaine
Group Number: Will Emma Sue and Finn (and unique or blaine)


----------



## Hamusuta

This absolutely sucks...

Songs that we know so far, and unknown song types left:
Little Girls - [original by: Annie] - Sue
You Lost that Lovin' Feelin [] - Sam & Ryder
Everybody Hurts [original by: R.E.M.] - Ryder
We Will Rock You [original by: Queen.] - Artie, Sam, Unique, Kitty, Blaine, Jake, Tina, Ryder, Marley, Finn & Will
For The Longest Time (Acapella) [original by: Billy Joel] - Artie, Marley, Ryder, Jake, Kitty & Sam
At the Ballet [original by: A Chorus Line] - Rachel, Kurt, Santana, & Isabelle
Singers list: (people can sing more than once obviously)
Artie
Tina
Sam (x2)
Blaine
Marley
Jake
Ryder (x3)
Kitty
Unique
Rachel
Kurt
Santana
Finn
Will
Sue
Isabelle


----------



## Hamusuta

But at least A sue solo, they are even rarer than Tina solos!!!


----------



## Jake

Hamusuta said:


> But at least A sue solo, they are even rarer than Tina solos!!!



Can you edit your posts (I guess double is ok but not what you did) and put your spoilers in a spoiler;

also the sam and ryder duet was originally a sam solo, brittany doesn't sing (as she's not in the episode) and Artie's solo is for 4x21

Thoughts on songs


Spoiler



I love sue but why does she have to sing Annie...
unique singing we will rock you...  and why are finn and will on the song...


----------



## Hamusuta

K just tell me how to put it in a spoiler >_<


----------



## Anna

eurgh I hate glee too cheesy!


----------



## oath2order

That song is PERFECT for Sue. Oh my god <3


----------



## Hamusuta

Anna said:


> eurgh I hate glee too cheesy!



If you don't like it, please go away.

Have a nice day o/


----------



## Hamusuta

Considering they find out the theme of regionals in 20, i think the regionals episode is 21, so Artie probably gets the Regionals solo. SO I HOPE THE REGIONALS DUET IS BLINA <3 <3 <3


----------



## oath2order

Hamusuta said:


> Considering they find out the theme of regionals in 20, i think the regionals episode is 21, so Artie probably gets the Regionals solo. SO I HOPE THE REGIONALS DUET IS BLINA <3 <3 <3



GIVE ARTIE A SOLO.

OR A SONG.

OR ANYTHING.


----------



## Jake

Hamusuta said:


> K just tell me how to put it in a spoiler >_<





		HTML:
	

[spoiler]insert text here[/spoiler]




Anna said:


> eurgh I hate glee too cheesy!






Hamusuta said:


> Considering they find out the theme of regionals in 20, i think the regionals episode is 21, so Artie probably gets the Regionals solo. SO I HOPE THE REGIONALS DUET IS BLINA <3 <3 <3


I'm pretty sure regionals will be 22 (not 100% though) - I only want that b/cos I want 4x20 to be like Funeral where everyone auditions for solos for regionals, like they did in S2

Also anyone came across any April fools glee spoilers? They're always fun


4x21 (could be april fools so be warned)


Spoiler



4X21
Title: Wonder-ful
The Stevie Wonder tribute episode. 
Kurt is back in Ohio for Burt’s medical appointment. Mercedes and Mike are back to help New Directions with their Regionals preparations. While back in NYC, Cassandra will do an unexpected gesture.
7 songs, 6 solos and 1 duet. 
It’s NOT the Regionals episode.
Who is in the episode:
Rachel, Kurt, Mercedes, Mike, Will, Tina, Artie, Sam, Blaine, Unique, Jake, Ryder, Marley, Kitty, Cassandra, Carole and Burt.
Personal opinion: A lot of Season 1 feelings. An episode full of love, storyline and joy, the real spirit of Glee.
THINGS CAN CHANGE.



but Stevie Wonder + Artie solo = legit




Nahh pretty sure it's legit; anyway RM is having a Q&A on twitter


Ok this is what I've got so far


Spoiler



- Stevie Wonder tribute
- Mike will be back for it
- Mercedes has a 'big' episode
- Becky has a story line
- Kurt/Blaine/Burt scenes coming up
- Santana will 'find her self' in NYC
- He likes Ryders online 'catfish' story line
- we will meet blaines parents 'perhaps at the wedding' (meaning kurt and blaines) so probably wont be seeing them anytime soon
- He wants Santana to sing 'If I were a boy' (he says this heaps and it never happens tho)
- 'Is Brittany leaving Sam' he replied with 'how did you guess' possible Bram bream up
- Kitty has an upcoming story line 'A romance gone wrong'
- Kurt has a solo in the Stevie Wonder episode
- He likes Adam/Oliver and wants him on the show more
- He has big plans for Glee's 100th episode (if it happens)
- Sam apparently has a solo in 4x20 (but thats the duet with Ryder which was originally a sam solo so idno whats goin on there)
- He wants to do a Beatles tribute
- He likes Queen
- Santana _might_ be getting a new girl friend
- He really likes the neck brace cheerio
- Brittany will have a graduation story line
- Mercedes will have a solo
- Many cliff hangers in 4x22
- Wants a Kurt/Santana duet



Season 5 is *not* official as of yet.


----------



## oath2order

Send me a link to this Klaine wedding thing.


----------



## Jake

> https://twitter.com/MrRPMurphy/status/318903239334580224


Also Joaquin answered one of my tweets; very trollish like RM lol
https://twitter.com/JOAQUINSEDILLO/status/318936246208569344

I meant to type Tina instead of Brittany but I wrote Brittany by aaccident. idm though I am really wanting a Brittany solo this season which has some context like DOMO did. But lke the reply says 'is that a yes or a no' we'll never know who cares Joaquin just confirmed a Kitty solo; It seems to be some Cheerio's dance number. He also hinted they might be doing another song my Fun soon.

Anyway, here's a pic from DSB;


Spoiler










_“[Creator] Ryan [Murphy] called and said, “Rachel is going to have her Funny Girl audition, so she has to do some Barbra Streisand, and then she does something very emotional, but I’m not telling you what it is,” says Lea Michele with a laugh. “I was like, “You can’t tease me like that!” So he said when she starts to sing, she realizes that she’s singing ‘Don’t Stop Believin’.’ and all the kids show up in her imagination to support her.”_



So looks like she'll imagine everyone else

4x22 spoilers;


Spoiler



Finn was meant to be in this episode (and 4x21) but because of Cory going to rehab he isn't in them anymore and they have to change the context and storyline.
4x22 is regionals


----------



## Cinnabunnie

Edit: My bad didn't see Jake's spoiler box


----------



## Jake

Cinnabunnie said:


> http://www.eonline.com/news/404129/cory-monteith-s-rehab-stint-how-glee-will-handle-finn-s-storyline
> 
> AHHHH Cory Monteith's going to rehab... what's going to happen now?




............

open the 4x22 spoilers spoiler in my previous post...................


----------



## Cinnabunnie

whoops! too many spoiler boxes i missed that one.


----------



## Jake

That's okay. Welcome aboard I'm glad we have another gleek here


----------



## Hamusuta

Jake. said:


> > https://twitter.com/MrRPMurphy/status/318903239334580224
> 
> 
> Also Joaquin answered one of my tweets; very trollish like RM lol
> https://twitter.com/JOAQUINSEDILLO/status/318936246208569344
> 
> I meant to type Tina instead of Brittany but I wrote Brittany by aaccident. idm though I am really wanting a Brittany solo this season which has some context like DOMO did. But lke the reply says 'is that a yes or a no' we'll never know who cares Joaquin just confirmed a Kitty solo; It seems to be some Cheerio's dance number. He also hinted they might be doing another song my Fun soon.
> 
> Anyway, here's a pic from DSB;
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _?[Creator] Ryan [Murphy] called and said, ?Rachel is going to have her Funny Girl audition, so she has to do some Barbra Streisand, and then she does something very emotional, but I?m not telling you what it is,? says Lea Michele with a laugh. ?I was like, ?You can?t tease me like that!? So he said when she starts to sing, she realizes that she?s singing ?Don?t Stop Believin?.? and all the kids show up in her imagination to support her.?_
> 
> 
> 
> So looks like she'll imagine everyone else
> 
> 4x22 spoilers;
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> Finn was meant to be in this episode (and 4x21) but because of Cory going to rehab he isn't in them anymore and they have to change the context and storyline.
> 4x22 is regionals



looks like Tina's singing will be a group number


----------



## Hamusuta

Cinnabunnie said:


> whoops! too many spoiler boxes i missed that one.



WELCOME ABOARD. JUST TO LET YOU KNOW MOST OF US (MEANING ME AND JAKE) BOTH ARE TINA-STANS (i think jake is not sure) BUT I AM DEFINITELY SO YAY TINA <33333333


----------



## Jake

Hamusuta said:


> looks like Tina's singing will be a group number


I don't think it's even confirmed if Tina is singing in 4x21?



Hamusuta said:


> WELCOME ABOARD. JUST TO LET YOU KNOW MOST OF US (MEANING ME AND JAKE) BOTH ARE TINA-STANS (i think jake is not sure) BUT I AM DEFINITELY SO YAY TINA <33333333


I'm not really a Tina stan - to be fair I don't really let myself get obsessed with Glee (or any TV show). I really enjoy the show and have favorite characters, but I'm not going to chuck a tantrum over a TV show - Like wtf I seriously posted a Kadam gif set on tumblr and someone is like 'hey I hate Kadam and have the tag blocked please tag it so I don't see it on my dash' - http://its-all-coming-back-to-me.tu...-please-tag-your-kadam-posts-i-follow-you-but

It's a TV show don't let it run your life.

Yeah I get pretty happy when Tina and Kitty get to sing as I really love their voices and their characters, but I'm definitely not a stan, or a hardcore shipper. 


That sounds rude but isn't intended to be that, just trying to clarify I don't really believe in being a character stan but I'm totally fine with your decision to stan Tina - I mean, she is a pretty awesome character 


EDIT:
- Heather is pregnant? http://glee-fans.org/heather-morris-is-pregnant-glee-actress-expecting-first-child/


----------



## oath2order

I'm a Kurt-stan and Blaine-hater.

Please note that's not a Darren-hater. Darren is fine. He was funny on the Kathy show.


----------



## Hamusuta

Jake. said:


> I don't think it's even confirmed if Tina is singing in 4x21?
> 
> 
> I'm not really a Tina stan - to be fair I don't really let myself get obsessed with Glee (or any TV show). I really enjoy the show and have favorite characters, but I'm not going to chuck a tantrum over a TV show - Like wtf I seriously posted a Kadam gif set on tumblr and someone is like 'hey I hate Kadam and have the tag blocked please tag it so I don't see it on my dash' - http://its-all-coming-back-to-me.tu...-please-tag-your-kadam-posts-i-follow-you-but
> 
> It's a TV show don't let it run your life.
> 
> Yeah I get pretty happy when Tina and Kitty get to sing as I really love their voices and their characters, but I'm definitely not a stan, or a hardcore shipper.
> 
> 
> That sounds rude but isn't intended to be that, just trying to clarify I don't really believe in being a character stan but I'm totally fine with your decision to stan Tina - I mean, she is a pretty awesome character
> 
> 
> EDIT:
> - Heather is pregnant? http://glee-fans.org/heather-morris-is-pregnant-glee-actress-expecting-first-child/



Awww congratulations to Heather <3333 and yeah I never though a stan was a hardcore shipper  I thought of it more of a fan-base...
I guess I'm called a Tina-fan then?? o-o
But it looks like shes singing in the photo, it might be the duet shes just backup,
so i'm guessing duet is Finn/Rachel with the old directions. (edit: what am i saying its a Rachel solo >_<) (Wasnt thinking lmao)


----------



## Cinnabunnie

i love Kurt he's da bomb.com

and haha Jake that's really funny, some people get so obsessed.


----------



## Hamusuta

@Jake 'I meant to type Tina instead of Brittany but I wrote Brittany by aaccident. idm though I am really wanting a Brittany solo this season which has some context like DOMO did. But lke the reply says 'is that a yes or a no' we'll never know'

What did you mean to type Tina, about the graduation storyline? Because I can see Brittany having that because of last year, but not Tina.


----------



## Jake

Hamusuta said:


> But it looks like shes singing in the photo, it might be the duet shes just backup,
> so i'm guessing duet is Finn/Rachel with the old directions. (edit: what am i saying its a Rachel solo >_<) (Wasnt thinking lmao)


Tina is only doing backing vocals - and it's a Rachel solo



Hamusuta said:


> @Jake 'I meant to type Tina instead of Brittany but I wrote Brittany by aaccident. idm though I am really wanting a Brittany solo this season which has some context like DOMO did. But lke the reply says 'is that a yes or a no' we'll never know'
> 
> What did you mean to type Tina, about the graduation storyline? Because I can see Brittany having that because of last year, but not Tina.


I tweeted some guy who works on set of glee and i was like 'do you know if Brittany or Kitty will be singing anytime soon'
but I meant to write Tine instead of Brittany. But Kitty's getting a solo so I'm pretty happy;



At The Ballet;


Spoiler


----------



## Hamusuta

Jake. said:


> Tina is only doing backing vocals - and it's a Rachel solo
> 
> 
> I tweeted some guy who works on set of glee and i was like 'do you know if Brittany or Kitty will be singing anytime soon'
> but I meant to write Tine instead of Brittany. But Kitty's getting a solo so I'm pretty happy;
> 
> 
> 
> At The Ballet;
> 
> 
> Spoiler



Did he tweet you back? I always tweet everyone about glee but no one ever replies >_<


----------



## Jake

Hamusuta said:


> Did he tweet you back? I always tweet everyone about glee but no one ever replies >_<



Ya he tweeted back with 'Yes I do'
which turns out Kitty has a solo (listed below)


Spoiler



Kitty will sing: Signed, Sealed, Deliverd in the Stevie Wonder episode



The duet will be announced soon;
it's not;
Rachel/Cassandra
Kurt/Blaine
Sue/Unique
Sam/Blaine
Tina/Mike
Artie/Mercedes
Ryder/Marley

it's..


Spoiler



Blaine and Mercedes


As for the song, Idno; Kurt's solo will also be announced today

Kurt's solo is


Spoiler



You are the sunshine of my life




Artie spoiler;


Spoiler



Katey Sagal has been cast as Artie's mom so he'll probably be getting some decent screentime soon


----------



## Hamusuta

Jake. said:


> Ya he tweeted back with 'Yes I do'
> which turns out Kitty has a solo (listed below)
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> Kitty will sing: Signed, Sealed, Deliverd in the Stevie Wonder episode
> 
> 
> 
> The duet will be announced soon;
> it's not;
> Rachel/Cassandra
> Kurt/Blaine
> Sue/Unique
> Sam/Blaine
> Tina/Mike
> Artie/Mercedes
> Ryder/Marley
> 
> it's..
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> Blaine and Mercedes
> 
> 
> As for the song, Idno; Kurt's solo will also be announced today
> 
> Kurt's solo is
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> You are the sunshine of my life
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Artie spoiler;
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> Katey Sagal has been cast as Artie's mom so he'll probably be getting some decent screentime soon



Yay another Blaine duet... I'm so happy... yaay. :|

But yay for Mercedes <3


----------



## oath2order

Blaine Mercedes. Would've preferred Mercedes/Kurt to be honest. Meh, something new I suppose.


----------



## Hamusuta

I just want a Tina duet with anyone, she has only ever had 3  Blaine has had 22 duets, (23 now)

This Blaine > Tina thing has to stahp. Stahp now, because I can tell Blaine will have a big role next season in NYC with Kurt, and Tina will end up like Mike and Mercedes, only appearing in about 4-5 episodes of the season, and I doubt even she will get solos or duets then.
So Ryan has to kill Blaine or something >_>


----------



## oath2order

It still hasn't been renewed?


----------



## Hamusuta

oath2order said:


> It still hasn't been renewed?



What hasn't?


----------



## oath2order

Glee, for season 5?


----------



## Hamusuta

OMG GAIZ





THE FEELS ARE SO HIGH :')


----------



## Hamusuta

oath2order said:


> Glee, for season 5?



Do you really think Ryan will cancel it now? i think the last season will be 6. Buts that just my opinion.


----------



## oath2order

Hamusuta said:


> OMG GAIZ
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> THE FEELS ARE SO HIGH :')



YES. I am looking forward to that


----------



## Hamusuta

oath2order said:


> YES. I am looking forward to that



So glad Tina has her fingerless gloves back. I missed them ;_; 
And I can't wait for Mercedes to shine again, been looking forward to it all season.


----------



## Jake

Hamusuta said:


> I just want a Tina duet with anyone, she has only ever had 3  Blaine has had 22 duets, (23 now)
> 
> This Blaine > Tina thing has to stahp. Stahp now, because I can tell Blaine will have a big role next season in NYC with Kurt, and Tina will end up like Mike and Mercedes, only appearing in about 4-5 episodes of the season, and I doubt even she will get solos or duets then.
> So Ryan has to kill Blaine or something >_>


Ya I want a Tina duet, too.



Hamusuta said:


> Do you really think Ryan will cancel it now? i think the last season will be 6. Buts that just my opinion.


It's up to Fox not Ryan.
Though even though  the ratings are low you still need to take into account they get mulla from songs;



Anyway, can we take a moment to appreciate that she did this preggo;























**SPOILERS**


Spoiler



- Artie's mom is called Nancy; and if S5 goes ahead, she'll probably be singing a song or two
- In Shooting Star (the next episode); Brittany and Sam sing 'More Than Words' to Lord Tubbington b/cos Brittany wants to tell him how much she loves him


new promo


----------



## oath2order

Except though, according to my link, Ryan does have other projects...

Yeah props to her for doing that while pregnant. Shows how good of a dancer she is


----------



## Cinnabunnie

oath2order said:


> Glee, for season 5?



Rachel and Finn aren't married yet, they HAVE to renew for at least another season.


----------



## Jake

Cinnabunnie said:


> Rachel and Finn aren't married yet, they HAVE to renew for at least another season.



Yeah I'm pretty sure S5 is gonna come, but we just waiting for confirmation.


I mean, lets be real, Klaine, Brittana and Finchel are end game; Wemma still need to get married, Rachel still needs to sing My Heart Will Go On - and S4 will and in cliff hangers, not to mention they aren't even going to nationals until S5. It'd be stupid if they ended at S4 like wut it wouldn't even make sense.


----------



## Hamusuta

Jake. said:


> Ya I want a Tina duet, too.
> 
> 
> It's up to Fox not Ryan.
> Though even though  the ratings are low you still need to take into account they get mulla from songs;
> 
> 
> 
> Anyway, can we take a moment to appreciate that she did this preggo;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> **SPOILERS**
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> - Artie's mom is called Nancy; and if S5 goes ahead, she'll probably be singing a song or two
> - In Shooting Star (the next episode); Brittany and Sam sing 'More Than Words' to Lord Tubbington b/cos Brittany wants to tell him how much she loves him
> 
> 
> new promo



I want to sing a song to Lord Tubbington too 
But I guess HeMo gets a lot more screen time than other characters in the next episodes because shes leaving  Same as Cory.
edit: when I say leaving I don't mean leaving the show for good (I hope) and does anyone know WHY cory is going to rehab?


----------



## Jake

Hamusuta said:


> I want to sing a song to Lord Tubbington too
> But I guess HeMo gets a lot more screen time than other characters in the next episodes because shes leaving  Same as Cory.
> edit: when I say leaving I don't mean leaving the show for good (I hope) and does anyone know WHY cory is going to rehab?


Substanance abuse (pretty sure that's spelled wrong)

tbh I don't know the full story about it or w/e - I'm trying to not get too far into it b/cos its really not any of my business but its really good that he did go and seek help so i'm really happy for him. But yeah that's pretty much it. He struggled with it a while ago I guess it just came back.


----------



## oath2order

Kathy Sagal as Artie's mum.


----------



## Hamusuta

oath2order said:


> Kathy Sagal as Artie's mum.



Didn't Jake already say that? o_o


----------



## Jake

Hamusuta said:


> Didn't Jake already say that? o_o



Yup. I also mentioned she'd more than likely return for S5 and sing a song or two.

Anyway, whilst were on the topic of parents,
I know back in the S2/S3 break they were brainstorming ideas and Tina was meant to have some storyline about being adopted (like Jenna is IRL) - and they wanted Sandra Oh to play her adopted mumma. Looks like that ideas been scraped though... I love Sandra on GA.... fml

Anyway, these are the people singing in the Stevie Wonder episode


Spoiler



- Kurt solo (you are the sunshine of my life)
- Mercedes solo
- Kitty solo (signed, sealed, delivered) 
- Artie solo
- Jake solo
- Cassandra solo
- Mercede/Blaine duet


- Absolutely love Cassandra, so so happy for another solo. Kitty and Artie solos are like my fav. Have missed Mercedes solos. I love Jake solos; and Kurt solos are decent (hope he kills this one though) - I've never heard a Mercedes/Blaine duet - but I am starting to really like Blaine's voice (that being said I still get pissed he takes up 90% screen time) so hopefully I'll love this song




On a side note; I absolutely hate when people make fake stuff. This is a fake album titled 'Unreleased songs'


Spoiler
















Obv I know it's fake because Erotica/Justify My Love didn't even make it into the final script (in the Madonna episode it was a Tina solo in the draft script but never made the final cut; thus never being recorded) - pissed off because I totally had forgotten about that until now;
Not to mention 'It's 10am and I'm drunk' and Dancing on my own have already been released.
And you have no idea how much I've wanted to hear Sandy sing One Night in Bangkok - I absolutely love the original - but they actually recorded this song so maybe one day I'll get to hear it.
The diamonds mash up wasn't even recorded...
Fml it just really pisses me off because I know they're fake but we're never going to get them..


----------



## oath2order

I WANT KURT AND MERCEDES TO DO FERGALICIOUS. I HATE THAT THEY DIDN'T DO THAT.

Hello Twelve, Hello Thirteen, Hello Love was released.





As much as I hate Klaine duets, "You Spin Me Round/Do You Really Want to Hurt Me" sounds kind of awesome.

And I want Sam to sing "I Knew You Were Trouble".


----------



## Jake

omg mark wot r u doin ur not meant 2 have hair!!1


----------



## Hamusuta

Jake. said:


> omg mark wot r u doin ur not meant 2 have hair!!1



Dayum, he looks way hotter with hair!


----------



## oath2order

Hair suits him.


----------



## Jake

not much to report today other that Adam might not have any more (if any) scenes this season

songs are out (there's only 3)
- http://its-all-coming-back-to-me.tumblr.com/tagged/s4

Listened to Your Song and Say; they're pretty nice (would've liked more Kitty in Say though) - the only thing bad with Say is that it's repeatative; but that's b/cos of the original
- More than words is amazing. I love the original and love this version <3


----------



## Hamusuta

OMG GUYS





OMG OMG YAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAY 
OMGOGMOGMOGMOMOSDIOFHU AOSGFYOASUCx

its funny because I'm the only one who ships these two


----------



## oath2order

Hamusuta said:


> OMG GUYS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OMG OMG YAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAY
> OMGOGMOGMOGMOMOSDIOFHU AOSGFYOASUCx
> 
> its funny because I'm the only one who ships these two



Blaine and Who?


----------



## Jake

Hamusuta said:


> OMG GUYS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OMG OMG YAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAY
> OMGOGMOGMOGMOMOSDIOFHU AOSGFYOASUCx
> 
> its funny because I'm the only one who ships these two



I think you posted the wrong one, lol;











Yeah I got pretty happy when I read that, too.


----------



## oath2order

Just as long Tina isn't acting all pseudo-vaporapey, I'm happy.


----------



## Jake

Press release for 4x20


Spoiler



When the power goes out at McKinley High, Will and Finn enlist the members of New Directions to “unplug” and perform acoustic numbers. Meanwhile, Isabelle Wright (guest star Parker) asks Kurt to volunteer at the Vogue.com charity event, with Rachel and Santana in tow.


----------



## Hamusuta

LOL DERP I POSTED THE WRONG THING.


----------



## Hamusuta

oath2order said:


> Just as long Tina isn't acting all pseudo-vaporapey, I'm happy.



Please, she got over that in the scene with Sam xD


----------



## Jake

Really doubt it but I hope he scene has something to do with giving Tina a storyline


----------



## Hamusuta

Jake. said:


> Really doubt it but I hope he scene has something to do with giving Tina a storyline



well it IS going to be 'emotional' so lets keep our fingers crossed


----------



## Hamusuta

Glee Spoiler Bomb: 5 Things to Know About "Shooting Star"

4. Your Favorites Will Pull Out Some Serious Acting: Chord Overstreet, Matthew Morrison, Jane Lynch, Jenna Ushkowitz and Darren Criss will most likely make you feel like you've been punched straight in the heart with their performances in the episode.

The Jenna and Darren part may have something to do with the scene, apparently Blaine is filming a video to his parents in case he dies in the shooting or something :< Seems pretty more dramatic than I expected...


----------



## oath2order

Hamusuta said:


> LOL DERP I POSTED THE WRONG THING.


THERE WE GO THE FULL THING.

I'll ship Tina and Blaine or Blaine and Sam if it prevents Kurt and Blaine from ever happening.


----------



## Jake

Hamusuta said:


> Glee Spoiler Bomb: 5 Things to Know About "Shooting Star"
> 
> 4. Your Favorites Will Pull Out Some Serious Acting: Chord Overstreet, Matthew Morrison, Jane Lynch, Jenna Ushkowitz and Darren Criss will most likely make you feel like you've been punched straight in the heart with their performances in the episode.
> 
> The Jenna and Darren part may have something to do with the scene, apparently Blaine is filming a video to his parents in case he dies in the shooting or something :< Seems pretty more dramatic than I expected...



I put the whole thing in a spoiler b/cos I was too lazy to pick out what was spoilery and what wasn't - I will admit it has some pretty major spoilers for the next episode so open at your own risk



Spoiler



Yeah - I'm really not looking forward to this episode (it seems boring) but the episode is gonna be pretty emotional;
"One couple gets back together, two different pairs will share "I love you" moments and Artie will film his most poignant piece yet."

Ohh

"Kitty (Becca Tobin) makes a long overdue confession to Marley (Melissa Benoist) -- and it brings them closer together."
#BrbDying

"A familiar face last seen during Glee's May 2010 "Bad Reputation" episode reappears as a potential suitor for _spoiler_." 
I wonder who it is; Just doing a quick google; it seems a school teacher named 'Brenda Castle' is an astronomy teacher at the school who could help fit in since there's an asteroid. But she was seen in Dream On so idk. Yeah, reading the episode description "As New Directions prepare for Regionals, a few of the gleeks are distracted by *Astronomy Club* President Brittany’s prediction that a meteor (or perhaps it’s a comet, or maybe an asteroid) will strike Lima." seems like it will be Brenda who re appears but wtf how is she familiar 
Taken from here


Places Gee Club Members are during the school shooting;


Spoiler



Brittany: In the toilet crying - Will finds her
Tina: Outside the school - she'll say she was late for the glee club meeting and crying
Sam, Ryder and Coach Beiste: Choir room

- We will also find out who the shooter is and we 'will be suprised'

That's all that's been said atm - more are probably in the choir room, too.


Not relevant to anything but apparently Katie is a student at McKinley.


4x21 song spoilers


Spoiler



Higher Ground - Mercedes
For Once In My Life - Artie


----------



## oath2order

Placing bets on the shooter being Sue doing it for some crazy publicity stunt.


----------



## Jake

script for the final episode has been sent out;










I know Lea was pushing Ryan to let Rachel sing some more Celine Dion songs this season (I don't think she even sang any? of CD was even covered this season?) - I'm hoping it's My Heart Will Go On - but I so want that to be in the glee series finale.... hrmmm. Well we'll know in a few weeks.


----------



## oath2order

It might just be the finale, you know.

No Celine this season so far. Honestly, if this is the finale, I hope it's "My Heart Will Go On" and I hope they don't **** it up and make it a duet.

I really hope it's My Heart Will Go On.


----------



## Hamusuta

i'm actually looking forward to this emotional episode. 

I hope it shows that some people on glee ARE good actors, just like Jenna did with the...
bedroom scene


----------



## Hamusuta

and wait, what is will doing in the ladies toilets? O_O


----------



## oath2order

Hamusuta said:


> and wait, what is will doing in the ladies toilets? O_O



Other than this making Pedo!Will canon, there actually is a good reason for this. It's a shooting. People think it's real. Will hears a girl crying, he's obviously going to go try and help.


----------



## Jake

Hamusuta said:


> and wait, what is will doing in the ladies toilets? O_O



Have you not heard of Pedo!Will lol?


And obviously if it's a school shooting teachers are gonna go in the girls bathroom. Also we don't know for sure if it is a girls bathroom it just says toilet;


anyway - kevin and becca were filming scenes together along with arties momma so i'm pretty sure they're making Kitty/Artie a thing

Plus it's kind of a long shot, but i'm kinda thinking 'Katie' will be the shooter. she tunes Ryder to get info about McKinley then she goes crazy. I dno

4x21 song spoiler


Spoiler



It's no longer a Blaine/Mercedes duet;
it's not Blaine/Mercedes/Marley and they will sing Stevie Wonders Superstitious


----------



## Hamusuta

Jake. said:


> Have you not heard of Pedo!Will lol?
> 
> 
> And obviously if it's a school shooting teachers are gonna go in the girls bathroom. Also we don't know for sure if it is a girls bathroom it just says toilet;
> 
> 
> anyway - kevin and becca were filming scenes together along with arties momma so i'm pretty sure they're making Kitty/Artie a thing
> 
> Plus it's kind of a long shot, but i'm kinda thinking 'Katie' will be the shooter. she tunes Ryder to get info about McKinley then she goes crazy. I dno
> 
> 4x21 song spoiler
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> It's no longer a Blaine/Mercedes duet;
> it's not Blaine/Mercedes/Marley and they will sing Stevie Wonders Superstitious





Spoiler



Do you mean it IS Blaine/Mercedes/Marley singing Superstitious?


----------



## oath2order

Yes


----------



## Hamusuta

Well then that sucks. WHY DOES MARLEY HAVE TO BE A PART OF EVERYTHING GOD DAMNIT.


----------



## Jake

Hamusuta said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> Do you mean it IS Blaine/Mercedes/Marley singing Superstitious?


Yes that's what it means



Hamusuta said:


> Well then that sucks. WHY DOES MARLEY HAVE TO BE A PART OF EVERYTHING GOD DAMNIT.


Woah calm down. I don't really like her that much but yeah.

Also the Blina scene is towards the end of the episode; I probably wont be able to watch it for a while - i'll be out when it airs then going out for dinner afterwards.

spoilers


Spoiler



It seems Vocal Adrenaline are gone for good - I did expect them to come back this year for like a cameo or something but seems like they're gone.
Jessica Sanchez's character will make a quick appearance in 4x20 and then she'll be in 4x22 (regionals) lead singer of a glee club called "The Hoosierdaddies" - so since that's a new glee club pretty sure VA are gone.
Also the episode airing tonight it a very Birttany-centric episode so if you don't like her then you probably wont enjoy;
Not relevant, but when Will chooses the songs for regionals, and ND don't agree and write original songs, it's an 80's play list


----------



## oath2order

Hamusuta said:


> Well then that sucks. WHY DOES MARLEY HAVE TO BE A PART OF EVERYTHING GOD DAMNIT.



Ugh, I know. It's getting old.


----------



## Jake

That episode was actually so intense not even joking it was really good, too.

but pls who is Katie - I'm pretty sure it isn't Kitty b/cos she was holding her phone during the lockdown and the phone came from a bag. Honestly, pretty much everyone had a phone except Unique...

Song Spoilers


Spoiler



Uptight (Everthing's Alright) - Cassandra; 4x21
Clarity by Zedd feat. Foxes (unknown who will sing); 4x22


----------



## Hamusuta

Jake. said:


> That episode was actually so intense not even joking it was really good, too.
> 
> but pls who is Katie - I'm pretty sure it isn't Kitty b/cos she was holding her phone during the lockdown and the phone came from a bag. Honestly, pretty much everyone had a phone except Unique...
> 
> Song Spoilers
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> Uptight (Everthing's Alright) - Cassandra; 4x21
> Clarity by Zedd feat. Foxes (unknown who will sing); 4x22



OMG GUYS OMG GUYS OMGSSS A*OFUASYLAIOWSF GLQWGFY





















I'M OFFICIALLY DEAD :O

ASDGYUOASF HASPIUDF


----------



## Jake

pls give me tumblr link to that gif set!!


also singer of the 4x22 song listen above in the spoiler is being revealed tonight (tbh it'll probably be Jessica Sanchez's character)


----------



## Hamusuta

Jake. said:


> pls give me tumblr link to that gif set!!
> 
> 
> also singer of the 4x22 song listen above in the spoiler is being revealed tonight (tbh it'll probably be Jessica Sanchez's character)


I HOPE ITS A BLINA DUET, WE NEED ONE NOW.
Umm, I got it of the glee forums not tumblr >_<' sorry xD


----------



## Jake

I doubt it'd be Blina its a perfect competition song and considering they write original songs next episode I doubt they'd go to regionals with non original songs


Yay tina is singing in 4x22 pls be a solo or duet; 




https://twitter.com/GleekOutBR/status/322736624494600192


----------



## oath2order

WHY DID THEY HAVE BECKY HAVE THE GUN. WHY DID SUE TAKE THE FALL. SHE'S GOING TO LOSE HER DAUGHTER.

The acting was spot-on during the shooting. Amazing jobs all around. For some reason, I was particularly amused that the first gunshot happened when Will clapped his hands, and everyone was just like "Wut."

I'm annoyed about how jealous Sam was about a ****ing cat though.


----------



## Jake

Woah Hamusuta, brace yourself before you open this spoiler LOL


Spoiler



4x22 is called All Or Nothing
Clarity is sung by Jessica Sanchez's character (I think she's called Frida?)
In the Stevie Wonder episode, it's no longer a Jake solo, it's a Jake and Marley duet, and they sing I Wish


----------



## Jake

Major 4x22 spoiler


Spoiler



Blaine proposes (or, at least, wants to) to Kurt;
> http://fyeahgleeclub.tumblr.com/pos...sts-patty-duke-and-meredith-baxter-as-lesbian


----------



## oath2order

Jake. said:


> Major 4x22 spoiler
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> Blaine proposes (or, at least, wants to) to Kurt;
> > http://fyeahgleeclub.tumblr.com/pos...sts-patty-duke-and-meredith-baxter-as-lesbian



Found the cliffhanger


----------



## Hamusuta

Jake. said:


> Woah Hamusuta, brace yourself before you open this spoiler LOL
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> 4x22 is called All Or Nothing
> Clarity is sung by Jessica Sanchez's character (I think she's called Frida?)
> In the Stevie Wonder episode, it's no longer a Jake solo, it's a Jake and Marley duet, and they sing I Wish



WHAT THE ****,
OK I LOVE MELISSAS VOICE BUT ADDED TO 2 ****ING SONGS? THIS IS ABSOLUTELY RIDICULOUS. WHY NOT ADD SOMEONE ELSE LIKE KITTY? JESUS CHRIST RAWRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRR


----------



## Jake

Hamusuta said:


> WHAT THE ****,
> OK I LOVE MELISSAS VOICE BUT ADDED TO 2 ****ING SONGS? THIS IS ABSOLUTELY RIDICULOUS. WHY NOT ADD SOMEONE ELSE LIKE KITTY? JESUS CHRIST RAWRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRR



Kitty is getting a solo pls calm down


----------



## Hamusuta

Jake. said:


> Kitty is getting a solo pls calm down



THEN Y U NO TINA SOLO. D:<

(i would actually much prefer a Tina duet than a solo, she doesn't get many of those.)


----------



## Jake

Hamusuta said:


> THEN Y U NO TINA SOLO. D:<
> 
> (i would actually much prefer a Tina duet than a solo, she doesn't get many of those.)



Omg yeah I want a Tina duet way more than a Tina solo; Tina is singing in 4x22 - which is regionals, and Tina is *supposed* to be female lead so lets hope for a solo or duet


----------



## Hamusuta

Jake. said:


> Omg yeah I want a Tina duet way more than a Tina solo; Tina is singing in 4x22 - which is regionals, and Tina is *supposed* to be female lead so lets hope for a solo or duet



and Blaine IS the male lead.... so BLINA BLINA BLINA


----------



## Hamusuta

and YAY 50 pages of glee-ness


----------



## oath2order

They're shipping Blaine with everybody, like fo real.


----------



## Hamusuta

oath2order said:


> They're shipping Blaine with everybody, like fo real.



Who are?

(cuz I ship Tina with everyone LOL) (except Artie, i dislike artie a lot) (BUT NOT AS MUCH AS I HATE JOE, OMG JOE IS THE WORST CHARACTER ON TV EVER)


----------



## Sora

Just watched this week's episode. That was so nerve wrecking.


----------



## Hamusuta

Sora said:


> Just watched this week's episode. That was so nerve wrecking.



*gasp* You like glee? :O


----------



## Jake

Hamusuta said:


> Who are?
> 
> (cuz I ship Tina with everyone LOL) (except Artie, i dislike artie a lot) (BUT NOT AS MUCH AS I HATE JOE, OMG JOE IS THE WORST CHARACTER ON TV EVER)



Pls not character hate;
Artie is fairly decent; and Joe is hardly on so how can you hate a character you never see?


----------



## oath2order

Sora said:


> Just watched this week's episode. That was so nerve wrecking.



AGREED. I haven't felt nervous about a TV show in ages. Like, I knew they weren't going to kill anybody, but still it's freaking Glee and nothing is 100% positive.


----------



## Sora

I'm forgetting how to put my post into a spoiler so I won't really talk about the episode itself. I just couldn't move out of my seat during that scene with Brittany. 

And yes, I've been watching glee since season 2.


----------



## Jake

Sora said:


> I'm forgetting how to put my post into a spoiler so I won't really talk about the episode itself. I just couldn't move out of my seat during that scene with Brittany.
> 
> And yes, I've been watching glee since season 2.





		HTML:
	

[spoiler]insert text here[/spoiler]


----------



## Sora

Thanks Jake


Spoiler



How do I start? First of all that was a strange turn for glee and I think they almost didn't screw it up. The whole Becky brings a gun to school because she doesn't want to grow up didn't really make sense to me. But it was neat that they tied it in earlier in the show. 

I was extremely upset how there was not an episode of Fondu for Two. 

I still am thinking about who Katie must be. I bet it's Quinn or something that doesn't make sense. She did become cheer coach right? Or am I thinking of someone else?

Overall I found it to be a meaningful episode.


----------



## Jake

Sora said:


> Thanks Jake
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> How do I start? First of all that was a strange turn for glee and I think they almost didn't screw it up. The whole Becky brings a gun to school because she doesn't want to grow up didn't really make sense to me. But it was neat that they tied it in earlier in the show.
> 
> I was extremely upset how there was not an episode of Fondu for Two.
> 
> I still am thinking about who Katie must be. I bet it's Quinn or something that doesn't make sense. She did become cheer coach right? Or am I thinking of someone else?
> 
> Overall I found it to be a meaningful episode.





Spoiler



lol no defs not Quinn.

I'm still betting it's Unique... We just better find out soon


----------



## Sora

Jake. said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> lol no defs not Quinn.
> 
> I'm still betting it's Unique... We just better find out soon





Spoiler



Of course, he was right under our noses the entire time!



What year of high school is everyone right now? I know Marley is a sophmore but I'm not sure about the rest.


----------



## Jake

tbh other than Marley and Kitty being sophmores and Tina, Blaine, Sam, Artie and Brittany being seniors I don't think we know any others (Ryder, Jake and Unique are probably sophmores too)

Joe and Sugar idek


----------



## Sora

Sheesh they better bring in some good characters next year because all of the originals will be gone. Wait... I can't believe Joe and Sugar were both completely excluded from this last episode. I get this happenes all the time where some of the chars arn't there but 


Spoiler



I would have loved seeing Sugar's reaction to the shooting. Maybe it would have been too silly on such a serious topic that they wanted to exclude it?


----------



## Jake

Sora said:


> Sheesh they better bring in some good characters next year because all of the originals will be gone. Wait... I can't believe Joe and Sugar were both completely excluded from this last episode. I get this happenes all the time where some of the chars arn't there but
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> I would have loved seeing Sugar's reaction to the shooting. Maybe it would have been too silly on such a serious topic that they wanted to exclude it?



Vanessa (Sugars actress) is main character on some other show (idk what it's called) so that's why we don't see much Sugar since she's busy filming another TV show that she actually is the main character in

I have no idea about Sam (Joe) tho


----------



## Hamusuta

Seniors: Brittany, Artie, Blaine, Sam and Tina
Juniors: Unique, Joe and Sugar.
Sophomores: Ryder, Jake, Marley and Kitty.


----------



## Hamusuta

Spoiler



I Love It will be sung by Tina, Kitty, Unique and Brittany.
So dissapointed, i really hope this isn't the only song tina is in, IM HOPING FOR A TINA DUET, she hasn't had on all season, its so unfair because the only girl thats not singing is Marley, so she will probably get the solo. Once again, I'm really starting to dislike Marley, Jake said no character hate, BUT SERIOUSLY.


----------



## Jake

I'm pretty happy with that song tbh, I do hope Tina gets at least a solo or duet;

Anyway, there are 3 ND songs, 2 Jessica Sanchez songs, and 1 Rachel solo

Anyway I will just put everything in a spoiler


Spoiler



I love it: Tina, Kitty, Brittany, Unique - woah I knew the tune but I didn't think it was actually that song; woah. I really like it; I do enjoy girls numbers so here's hoping.

No Tina solo 






and the other song sung by Jessica Sanchez is Wings by Little mix

I honestly like all these songs so far

Also apparently we won't find out who Ryders 'catfisher' is until 4x22...
Emma is in 4x22 (woah finally) - she may be involved in a cliffhanger as spoiler sights are trying to keep Emma info on the down low




Also don't forget you can listen to the songs for next episode in a few hours; which I will reblog and you can listen here: http://its-all-coming-back-to-me.tumblr.com/tagged/s4
Though I'm not gonna lie; I wouldn't be surprised if they didn't release all songs today - anyway, if you want to know what the songs are read the spoiler below;


Spoiler



Next to me: Shelby and Rachel
Fight for your right (to parts): Puck and Finn
You have more friends than you know: Marley, Unique, Blaine, Sam
Don't stop belevin: Rachel
Outcast: Marley, Kitty, Jake, Ryder, Wade

Also Hammy; I know you don't like Marley but she is the one who apparently writes both songs so it makes sense that she'd sing in both of them (as she said in Shooting Star she has a diary where she wrote songs



Songs are out

Song thoughts
*Next To Me:* It was great, kinda like pokerface 2.0 - but i'm pretty sure from memory Idina was sick when recording this so that's why she sounds weird
*Fight For Your Right* Iunno I'm still 50/50 on this one (they sound good but idno if I like the song)
*You Have More Friends Than You Know:* It started off great with Marley, then Blaine started singing and his deep voice just sounded off-putting (he sounds good in the song but only when he's singing with others). But when it's Marley, Sam, or Unique singing it's pretty good.
*Outcast:* It kinda reminds me of a Kelly Clarkson song lol. I like it they really like using Kitty's voice to sing one-line duets with people or for harmonizing pls stop
*Don't Stop Belevin:* So many S1 feels lol bye I can't even I am dead


----------



## oath2order

The only one I care about is Don't Stop Believin and it's awesome.


----------



## Hamusuta

Jake. said:


> I'm pretty happy with that song tbh, I do hope Tina gets at least a solo or duet;
> 
> Anyway, there are 3 ND songs, 2 Jessica Sanchez songs, and 1 Rachel solo
> 
> Anyway I will just put everything in a spoiler
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> I love it: Tina, Kitty, Brittany, Unique - woah I knew the tune but I didn't think it was actually that song; woah. I really like it; I do enjoy girls numbers so here's hoping.
> 
> No Tina solo
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and the other song sung by Jessica Sanchez is Wings by Little mix
> 
> I honestly like all these songs so far
> 
> Also apparently we won't find out who Ryders 'catfisher' is until 4x22...
> Emma is in 4x22 (woah finally) - she may be involved in a cliffhanger as spoiler sights are trying to keep Emma info on the down low
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also don't forget you can listen to the songs for next episode in a few hours; which I will reblog and you can listen here: http://its-all-coming-back-to-me.tumblr.com/tagged/s4
> Though I'm not gonna lie; I wouldn't be surprised if they didn't release all songs today - anyway, if you want to know what the songs are read the spoiler below;
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> Next to me: Shelby and Rachel
> Fight for your right (to parts): Puck and Finn
> You have more friends than you know: Marley, Unique, Blaine, Sam
> Don't stop belevin: Rachel
> Outcast: Marley, Kitty, Jake, Ryder, Wade
> 
> Also Hammy; I know you don't like Marley but she is the one who apparently writes both songs so it makes sense that she'd sing in both of them (as she said in Shooting Star she has a diary where she wrote songs
> 
> 
> 
> Songs are out
> 
> Song thoughts
> *Next To Me:* It was great, kinda like pokerface 2.0 - but i'm pretty sure from memory Idina was sick when recording this so that's why she sounds weird
> *Fight For Your Right* Iunno I'm still 50/50 on this one (they sound good but idno if I like the song)
> *You Have More Friends Than You Know:* It started off great with Marley, then Blaine started singing and his deep voice just sounded off-putting (he sounds good in the song but only when he's singing with others). But when it's Marley, Sam, or Unique singing it's pretty good.
> *Outcast:* It kinda reminds me of a Kelly Clarkson song lol. I like it they really like using Kitty's voice to sing one-line duets with people or for harmonizing pls stop
> *Don't Stop Belevin:* So many S1 feels lol bye I can't even I am dead



Its not that I don't like Marley, its just a shame shes getting all the screen time and all when there are characters like Tina (who is STILL being neglected) and Kitty who deserve that time on screen, and all the solos and duets she has.


----------



## Jake

Hamusuta said:


> Its not that I don't like Marley, its just a shame shes getting all the screen time and all when there are characters like Tina (who is STILL being neglected) and Kitty who deserve that time on screen, and all the solos and duets she has.


Ya I definitely agree with you here; I was just thinking before; back in S1, guest starts (Mike, Matt, Santana, Brittany) had barely any decent screen time, or songs. And now in S4 the guest stars get more screen time and songs than the regulars. It's kinda sad really..


----------



## Jake

4X22


Spoiler



Regionals is finally here! The New Directions will face The Hoosierdaddies and the Nun-Touchables and they’ll use one of Marley’s original songs. 
We will finally know who is the mysterious “Katie”, Santana will come to Ohio to help Brittany to get back on her feet, Rachel will have her final audition for “Funny Girl”, a couple is ready to go to the altar and a character will say goodbye.



My assumptions; Katie will be Unique
Alter couple is Kurt and Blaine (already spoiled)
character leaving is Emma (just because Emma's details for this episode have been kept secret



Other ****


Spoiler



Becca tweeted she's dancing to a 'sweet tune' recorded by Kevin - so Kitty is probably dancing to whatever Artie's solo in 4x21 is (i forget LOL)


----------



## Hamusuta

Jake. said:


> 4X22
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> Regionals is finally here! The New Directions will face The Hoosierdaddies and the Nun-Touchables and they’ll use one of Marley’s original songs.
> We will finally know who is the mysterious “Katie”, Santana will come to Ohio to help Brittany to get back on her feet, Rachel will have her final audition for “Funny Girl”, a couple is ready to go to the altar and a character will say goodbye.
> 
> 
> 
> My assumptions; Katie will be Unique
> Alter couple is Kurt and Blaine (already spoiled)
> character leaving is Emma (just because Emma's details for this episode have been kept secret
> 
> 
> 
> Other ****
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> Becca tweeted she's dancing to a 'sweet tune' recorded by Kevin - so Kitty is probably dancing to whatever Artie's solo in 4x21 is (i forget LOL)





Spoiler



NOOOOOOOOOOOOOO I can't handle a departure!!!!!! Especially not Emma, shes been in my top 3 favorite characters since the start ;_; The feels are now high !! and its confirmed that Joe is singing, so its most likely a boys group number and a marley solo, yaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaay. :|
(FTR top 3:
tina
santana
emma)


edit: stupid spoiler.


----------



## Hamusuta

OH AND ALSO, the character thats leaving may be Brittany :/


----------



## Jake

Hamusuta said:


> OH AND ALSO, the character thats leaving may be Brittany :/



Yup I was thinking that, I'm not 100% sure if it'll be Emma, but 'Santana returns to help Brittany get back on her feet' - makes sense to be Brittany, too. Santana helps Brittany realise what's important or w/e and she leaves, but HeMo's only 3 months pregnant... I guess when Glee comes back she'll be around the time to give birth but yeah idno


----------



## Hamusuta

Jake. said:


> Yup I was thinking that, I'm not 100% sure if it'll be Emma, but 'Santana returns to help Brittany get back on her feet' - makes sense to be Brittany, too. Santana helps Brittany realise what's important or w/e and she leaves, but HeMo's only 3 months pregnant... I guess when Glee comes back she'll be around the time to give birth but yeah idno



Congrats on mod  And yay, the old bidoof avatar back xD


----------



## Jake

Hamusuta said:


> Congrats on mod  And yay, the old bidoof avatar back xD



It was the hacker lol I am not mod;


Anyway I might avoid this thread for a while, I'm gonna try keep the finale as spoiler-free as possible


----------



## Hamusuta

Jake. said:


> It was the hacker lol I am not mod;
> 
> 
> Anyway I might avoid this thread for a while, I'm gonna try keep the finale as spoiler-free as possible



I will only leave this thread once i get my Tina duet. :<


----------



## Roel

Jesus I was sobbing so much


----------



## Hamusuta

Roel said:


> Jesus I was sobbing so much



You mean for Shooting Star?? Yah, I was too :') Didn't know you were a gleek Roel


----------



## Hamusuta

SINCE WE ARE NOT TALKING ABOUT SPOILERS:

Name your top 5 glee covers from s4 (so far):
(in no particular order)

-Don't Dream It's Over
-3
-Hung Up (Not just saying that because of Tina xD Its because I loved Hung Up before glee covered it, you have no idea how much I was squealing when I saw that Tina was gonna cover it!!)
-Cold Hearted
-and The B!tch Is Back/Dress You Up


----------



## Jake

Becca just tweeted "Picking up my soy latte then heading over to Glee for a full day of musical numbers!!!"

So they're probably filming regionals today


----------



## oath2order

Hamusuta said:


> I will only leave this thread once i get my Tina duet. :<



Tina duet with Blaine? never happening.

Only saying that to keep you here >.>



Hamusuta said:


> Congrats on mod



Dear god please don't say that I almost had a heart attack because I'd be banned if that happened.


----------



## Jake

i''m coming here only to post this http://www.leakynews.com/glee-renewed-for-season-5-probably/?fb_source=pubv1 then leaving;

there's a song spoiler out today but i'm avoiding it for as long as possible b/cos finale


12 hours later and I still don't know what song it is (achievement)

_but_ it was just confirmed Rachel's solo isn't My Heart Will Go On (accidentally just came across it on twitter)



@Hamusuta: only just saw this now;
Idk what they are, but defs We've Got Tonite, Cold Hearted, Torn, Let's Have a Kiki, and Mamma Mia were my favorite covers


----------



## Hamusuta

Jake. said:


> i''m coming here only to post this http://www.leakynews.com/glee-renewed-for-season-5-probably/?fb_source=pubv1 then leaving;
> 
> there's a song spoiler out today but i'm avoiding it for as long as possible b/cos finale
> 
> 
> 12 hours later and I still don't know what song it is (achievement)
> 
> _but_ it was just confirmed Rachel's solo isn't My Heart Will Go On (accidentally just came across it on twitter)
> 
> 
> 
> @Hamusuta: only just saw this now;
> Idk what they are, but defs We've Got Tonite, Cold Hearted, Torn, Let's Have a Kiki, and Mamma Mia were my favorite covers



Ok then, I'll warn you when I post it in a spoiler for oath to read :3


----------



## Jake

Hamusuta said:


> Ok then, I'll warn you when I post it in a spoiler for oath to read :3



thank you you're very considerate


----------



## Hamusuta

This is absolute bull****.

Jake don't open.



Spoiler



Confirmed Marley and Blaine duet. FML FML FML. K I HATE MARLEY NOW STUPID ****ING SONG STEALING B!TCH


----------



## Jake

oops i think i just read a spoiler on twitter but all I saw was something like a Marley ad Blaine duet?


Also Hammy; Please just know i'm only trying to avoid spoilers for 4x22 so if it's from anything prior I'm happy to read


----------



## Hamusuta

Jake. said:


> oops i think i just read a spoiler on twitter but all I saw was something like a Marley ad Blaine duet?
> 
> 
> Also Hammy; Please just know i'm only trying to avoid spoilers for 4x22 so if it's from anything prior I'm happy to read



You can read the spoiler then, I'm so p!ssed off.


----------



## Jake

Ohh I've wanted a Marley and Blaine duet since 4x01 

pls just dont tell me song tho


----------



## oath2order

Surprised they haven't done that yet


----------



## Hamusuta

Jake. said:


> Ohh I've wanted a Marley and Blaine duet since 4x01
> 
> pls just dont tell me song tho



Marley has already had 9 duets this season, Tina hasn't had any its not fair  And ok


----------



## Jake

Just a random guess but is the Blaine/Marley duet Skyfall?


----------



## Hamusuta

Jake. said:


> Just a random guess but is the Blaine/Marley duet Skyfall?



It's currently unknown.


----------



## Jake

Hamusuta said:


> It's currently unknown.



Oh; I would've assumed it had been announced?

It should be listed here?
> http://gleekoutbr.com/musicas-quartatemporada/


(pls dont tell me what it is tho just yes or no if it's skyfall - might be ND's other song idno since i'm not checking fml)


----------



## Hamusuta

Jake. said:


> Oh; I would've assumed it had been announced?
> 
> It should be listed here?
> > http://gleekoutbr.com/musicas-quartatemporada/
> 
> 
> (pls dont tell me what it is tho just yes or no if it's skyfall - might be ND's other song idno since i'm not checking fml)



Its not skyfall ! 

(spoiler is what the song is)



Spoiler



All or Nothing, cantada por Marley & Blaine – Can??o original de Glee.


----------



## Jake

4x21 spoilers


Spoiler



brittany got into MIT. she’s off visiting it during the episode, which is why mike is there to help with choreography for regionals.

artie got into film school




And the song site I listed above has put up song #5 for 4x22 so check that out if you want to know, but please don't tell me


----------



## Hamusuta

Don't open Jake, its the final nd song.



Spoiler



Hall Of Fame, cantada por Artie, Sam, Joe & Ryder – Can??o original da banda The Script.


----------



## oath2order

Hamusuta said:


> Don't open Jake, its the final nd song.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> Hall Of Fame, cantada por Artie, Sam, Joe & Ryder – Can??o original da banda The Script.



I wonder if Jake has blocked me or is just ignoring my posts maybe I should share the spoiler.


----------



## Jake

downloading the episode now;

I got a few finale spoilers on twitter; Rachel sings a Celine Dion song (I saw the title but I only remember one word) so I guess that's ok; I kinda knew it'd be CD


----------



## oath2order

Jake. said:


> downloading the episode now;
> 
> I got a few finale spoilers on twitter; Rachel sings a Celine Dion song (I saw the title but I only remember one word) so I guess that's ok; I kinda knew it'd be CD



GOD DAMN IT.



Spoiler: THIS IS THE RACHEL SONG SPOILER



To Love You More IT'S NOT WHAT I WANTED AHFIUHGOGH


----------



## Jake

Just watched it, wasn't really that great - which is a shame since the past 3 episodes were near perfect.

Though it did have some continuity - but it needed more Shelby and Roz like wtf Shelby had 1 scene and Roz had 2; so pointless IMO.

The only good songs were DSB and Outcast - but even outcast was bad because wut they didn't even show Kitty performing with the other 4 (even though she has 1 line which was skipped in the episode?) but still. Not to mention Ryder forgot about Katie again...


Overall it wasn't terrible but it wasn't great, 6/10.


----------



## Hamusuta

GLEE IS CONFIRMED FOR SEASON 5 AND 6 OMG YOU HAVE NO IDEA HOW IM FEELING RIGHT NOW OMG OMG,
OMGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGG


----------



## Jake

Hamusuta said:


> GLEE IS CONFIRMED FOR SEASON 5 AND 6 OMG YOU HAVE NO IDEA HOW IM FEELING RIGHT NOW OMG OMG,
> OMGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGG



omg I just read it you have no idea how much I thought Season 5 would be the final season


4x21 description


Spoiler



Will’s spirits are buoyed after getting several pieces of good news about his students. Having regained his trademark optimism, he tries sharing his positive vibe by assigning the kids the music of Stevie Wonder. Artie gets word that he has been accepted to his college of choice. When he balks at the chance to go for his dream of becoming a filmmaker, it takes some prodding from an unexpected source in order for him to confront the one thing he thinks is holding him back… his mother.
As Rachel prepares for her second callback for Funny Girl, she learns that NYADA policy requires her extra-curricular activity be approved by her instructors, leading to fears her dreams will be dashed by a vindictive and jealous Cassandra July. Plus, it’s old home week as Mercedes and Mike return to Lima to help get the new New Directions ready for Regionals. While the pair takes a few of the gleeks under their wings, Mercedes must contend with disheartening news from Los Angeles, prompting her to make a bold decision about her future. And when Kurt comes home to check up on his cancer-stricken father’s health, Blaine ponders his own future with Kurt and reaches out to Burt for advice.






Sugar is back 
https://twitter.com/littlelengies/status/325463246406553600


so is Joe too (who is apparently singing?)


----------



## oath2order

Season 6. Kill me now. The Tumblr "crisscolfer" fans are going to be unbearable.


----------



## Roel




----------



## oath2order

what the ****


----------



## Hamusuta

O___________O


----------



## oath2order

You know, the best part about Glee season 5 and 6 is that we might possibly get Kurt singing "We Are Never Ever Getting Back Together" to Blaine.


----------



## Jake

Songs will be out in about an hour and a half (listen below)



Spoiler



You've lost that lovin feelin: Sam and Ryder
Everybody hurts: Ryder
We will rock you: ND (artie, blaine, jake, ryder)
Little girls: sue
At the ballet: santana, kurt, rachel, isabelle
for the longest time: ND (ryder, artie, sam, jake, marley, kitty)


I swear Tina, finn, will and others were meant to be in we will rock you 

Also hopefully we'll get some more Katie storyline





Small (apparent) 4x21 tina related spoiler


Spoiler



She has a rant about all her ex boyfriends



Song thoughts
*For the longest time:* Sounds so good - been wanting acapella (not warblers song) for ages. Omg they're actually giving Kitty substantial lines and not just one line duets with people wot is this even
*At the ballet:* I'm liking it now but it'll defs grow on me
*We will rock you:* Some 'instrumental' parts in the back ground sound so weird... Ryder sounds amazing though. This is probably the only (or one of the only) songs where I actually enjoy Ryder's vocals, usually he just sound flat. Oh the end of the song is really good did that song seriously only go for like a minute? no it goes for 1:57
*Everybody hurts:* He sounds flat but not as flat as he has in other songs. Iunno the song kinda bores me - it just seems like something Finn'd sing in S1 or S2...
*You'e lost that lovin feelin:* It reminds me of a song we've already had but I can't put my finger on it...
*Little girls:* idk its not released yet SUE SOLO WHERE R U hate Annie but Jane did a really good job on this


listen here; http://its-all-coming-back-to-me.tumblr.com/


----------



## Hamusuta

Jake. said:


> Songs will be out in about an hour and a half (listen below)
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> You've lost that lovin feelin: Sam and Ryder
> Everybody hurts: Ryder
> We will rock you: ND (artie, blaine, jake, ryder)
> Little girls: sue
> At the ballet: santana, kurt, rachel, isabelle
> for the longest time: ND (ryder, artie, sam, jake, marley, kitty)
> 
> 
> I swear Tina, finn, will and others were meant to be in we will rock you
> 
> Also hopefully we'll get some more Katie storyline
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Small (apparent) 4x21 tina related spoiler
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> She has a rant about all her ex boyfriends
> 
> 
> 
> Song thoughts
> *For the longest time:* Sounds so good - been wanting acapella (not warblers song) for ages. Omg they're actually giving Kitty substantial lines and not just one line duets with people wot is this even
> *At the ballet:* I'm liking it now but it'll defs grow on me
> *We will rock you:* Some 'instrumental' parts in the back ground sound so weird... Ryder sounds amazing though. This is probably the only (or one of the only) songs where I actually enjoy Ryder's vocals, usually he just sound flat. Oh the end of the song is really good did that song seriously only go for like a minute? no it goes for 1:57
> *Everybody hurts:* He sounds flat but not as flat as he has in other songs. Iunno the song kinda bores me - it just seems like something Finn'd sing in S1 or S2...
> *You'e lost that lovin feelin:* It reminds me of a song we've already had but I can't put my finger on it...
> *Little girls:* idk its not released yet SUE SOLO WHERE R U hate Annie but Jane did a really good job on this
> 
> 
> listen here; http://its-all-coming-back-to-me.tumblr.com/



They were, but they got cut from it ;_; I honestly wanted to throw a brick at Ryan Murphy for that xD


----------



## Jake

Hamusuta said:


> They were, but they got cut from it ;_; I honestly wanted to throw a brick at Ryan Murphy for that xD



Oh I never read they got cut lol I was just reading who was gonna sing it for when i typed it out and i was like 'I swear there were like 11 soloists on this song..."



and tbh the only ones i really wanted in that song were Tina and kitty but since it's only 1:57 I can see why it's 4 singers, plus adding Tina and Kitty would just make it sound weird IMO


----------



## oath2order

Jane did amazing at it.


----------



## Hamusuta

oath2order said:


> Jane did amazing at it.



I know, and according to the recent sneak peek, she actually plays the part of the woman who sang that in a broadway musical coming up.


----------



## Stevey Queen

Why is this thread still a thing? Didn't Glee get cancelled years ago?


----------



## Hamusuta

Lovemcqueen said:


> Why is this thread still a thing? Didn't Glee get cancelled years ago?



Hell no, and there is still 2 more years to come of it!!!


----------



## Stevey Queen

Hamusuta said:


> Hell no, and there is still 2 more years to come of it!!!



lmao, I know nothing about Glee. Idk why I'm here. I thought it got cancelled. I'm gonna go now.


----------



## Jake

ok rank your fav ND boys/girls in order from fav to least fav go;

*girls*
Tina
Kitty
Sugar
Brittany
Unique
Marley

*boys*
Artie
Ryder
Sam
Jake
Blaine
Joe
Wade



Santana spoilers for 4x20


Spoiler



Santana’s dream is to dance. She ends the episode taking (extension) dance classes at NYADA.

She has two jobs: waitressing at Coyote Ugly and cage dancing.


----------



## Hamusuta

*GIRLS*
Tina
Kitty
Marley (surprising I know...)
Unique
Brittany
Sugar

*BOYS*
Blaine
Ryder
Sam
Jake
Wade
Artie
Joe


----------



## oath2order

*GIRLS*
Unique
Sugar
Marley
Tina
Kitty
Brittany

*BOYS*
Sam (tied with Brad the piano player)
Artie
Ryder
Wade
Jake
Joe
Blaine

Why is Wade on the list. Do we ever actually SEE Wade? I mean, it's been always Unique we see.

Edit: I ****ING HATE SAM AND ARTIE NOW.

In reference to 4x20
"Wait, did you just say she? As in a girl?

"I'd kill for that."

"Why are you ashamed of this?"

"Why is that a crime?"

OH MY GOD. I don't think I've ever been more pissed off with something from this show. SERIOUSLY.


----------



## Jake

That episode was really good; didn't really enjoy the songs but the story line was great


wait I've changed my mind - but from my new rememberances I've changed my mind and it's not that great
- Finn where are you: Yes I know Cory was in rehab but didn't Will just be like to Finn 'hey come be co-director' or w/e last episode? This was meant to be Finn's last appearance for the season so now his the explanation for his absence will annoy me because he wasn't in this episode
- 'BECKY U LIL **** WAT DO U NO ABOUT COACH SYLVESTER' idk if this was meant to be in the next episode but it was shown in the promo and it seems weird that this wasn't actually shown...

It was probably done because Cory checked into rehab half way through the episode, they would've had to change and add things (possibly why We Will Rock you soloists were changed, and At The Ballet was so long) because they had to remove Cory scenes and fill them in with other things.

I'm really not _that_ pissed off by that, the episode was good, Kitty got decent screen time and songs, Tina still hates Santana lol


----------



## Hamusuta

Jake. said:


> That episode was really good; didn't really enjoy the songs but the story line was great
> 
> 
> wait I've changed my mind - but from my new rememberances I've changed my mind and it's not that great
> - Finn where are you: Yes I know Cory was in rehab but didn't Will just be like to Finn 'hey come be co-director' or w/e last episode? This was meant to be Finn's last appearance for the season so now his the explanation for his absence will annoy me because he wasn't in this episode
> - 'BECKY U LIL **** WAT DO U NO ABOUT COACH SYLVESTER' idk if this was meant to be in the next episode but it was shown in the promo and it seems weird that this wasn't actually shown...
> 
> It was probably done because Cory checked into rehab half way through the episode, they would've had to change and add things (possibly why We Will Rock you soloists were changed, and At The Ballet was so long) because they had to remove Cory scenes and fill them in with other things.
> 
> I'm really not _that_ pissed off by that, the episode was good, Kitty got decent screen time and songs, Tina still hates Santana lol



Why does Tina still hate santana? AND WHO SLUSHIED MY TINA. SO I KNOW WHO TO THROW BRICKS AT.


----------



## Jake

Hamusuta said:


> Why does Tina still hate santana? AND WHO SLUSHIED MY TINA. SO I KNOW WHO TO THROW BRICKS AT.



B/cos during the musical Tina was ready to play Rizzo when Wade/Unique couldn't do it - but Finn called Santana to play her thus making Tina hate Santana - it's such a cute relationship.

Iunno but that was only Tina's second slushie through out the whole series so be thankful


----------



## Hamusuta

Jake. said:


> B/cos during the musical Tina was ready to play Rizzo when Wade/Unique couldn't do it - but Finn called Santana to play her thus making Tina hate Santana - it's such a cute relationship.
> 
> Iunno but that was only Tina's second slushie through out the whole series so be thankful



Oh i know that, but what makes you bring it up now? :O


----------



## Jake

Hamusuta said:


> Oh i know that, but what makes you bring it up now? :O



soz i read your post as 'why does tina hate santana' not 'why does tina STILL hate santana' sorry my bad.

idno mayb she just holds grudges lol? It's kinda funny though - Santana is in Ohio in 4x22 so hopefully we get to see more of the glorious tina/santana crack ship

also; i know the uk episodes are being so do you wait until it airs in the uk? or do you watch online


----------



## Hamusuta

Jake. said:


> soz i read your post as 'why does tina hate santana' not 'why does tina STILL hate santana' sorry my bad.
> 
> idno mayb she just holds grudges lol? It's kinda funny though - Santana is in Ohio in 4x22 so hopefully we get to see more of the glorious tina/santana crack ship
> 
> also; i know the uk episodes are being so do you wait until it airs in the uk? or do you watch online



I live my life on spoilers, I'm the most impatient human being on this planet 

And I'm still wondering why you randomly brought up the Tina/Santana thing? xD Was there something to do with the 2 in the last episode?  And santina will become best friends, i can feel it >:3


----------



## Jake

Hamusuta said:


> I live my life on spoilers, I'm the most impatient human being on this planet
> 
> And I'm still wondering why you randomly brought up the Tina/Santana thing? xD Was there something to do with the 2 in the last episode?  And santina will become best friends, i can feel it >:3



Ohhhhhhhh. Yeah - in the episode that just aired (4x20) Tina called Kurt and is like 'Santana is a useless ***** without a dream lol kthxbai" - or something like that lol i don't remember word for word *goes to rewatch scene*

ok. Kurt is like 'Tina just informed me that you're a bouncer at a lesbian beer garden' then rachel is like 'and you're a go-go girl' then they show tina calling kurt/rachel and she like 'OH YEA I GURL BARRR GO-GO GURLLLL'

idk how tina knows everything obv she is up to date with the twitter news and gets everything she needs to know from fondue for two


----------



## oath2order

Glee doesn't have spoilers for me anymore XD


----------



## Hamusuta

Jake. said:


> Ohhhhhhhh. Yeah - in the episode that just aired (4x20) Tina called Kurt and is like 'Santana is a useless ***** without a dream lol kthxbai" - or something like that lol i don't remember word for word *goes to rewatch scene*
> 
> ok. Kurt is like 'Tina just informed me that you're a bouncer at a lesbian beer garden' then rachel is like 'and you're a go-go girl' then they show tina calling kurt/rachel and she like 'OH YEA I GURL BARRR GO-GO GURLLLL'
> 
> idk how tina knows everything obv she is up to date with the twitter news and gets everything she needs to know from fondue for two



Lol its ironic how we know nothing about Tinas dreams, other than falling into a fountain LOL.


----------



## Jake

Songs will be out in ~1 hour


Songs;

*Superstitious:* Mercedes, Blaine & Marley
*Signed, Sealed, Delivered:* Kitty
*You Are The Sunshine Of My Life:* Kurt 
*For Once In My Life:* Artie
*I Wish:* Jake & Marley 
*Higher Ground:* Mercedes
*Uptight (Everything’s Alright):* Cassandra


listen to 1:30 previews here: *Now updated with the full songs!* http://its-all-coming-back-to-me.tumblr.com/post/49146942264/peachouille-glee-4x21-wonderful-1-30


from the previews i only care about kitty and cassandra solos, and superstitious


Ok I'll post my song thoughts, but before I start - tbh I never really care for tribute episode songs, they're all the same genre and it just bores me, i want some variation (that said, I do enjoy the musical episodes and the Brittney Spears and Madonna tribute songs because I really like their songs) - but ones like [size=-2]*brain dead literally sat here for 10 minutes trying to think of tribute episodes LOL*[/size] literally all the others; fleetwood mac, saturday night feever (i did actually enjoy most of the songs tho and i really liked the episode) - even MJ and Whtiney (and I wasn't a fan of the Rocky horror one either) - I really like some songs in MJ and Whitney but Whitney was right after SNF/G and two tributes in a row just killed it (not to mention 90% of the tributes express so continuity and are just generally 'filler' episodes. Anyway I have no idea where this was going so imma stop talking now


*Superstitious:* Have not listened to the full song, without sounding like a Marley hater, I got up to where Marley sings her part then I just got bored and stopped it
*Signed, Sealed, Delivered:* Listened to this a few times, defs one of my favs, Becca really hit those high notes, I just wish you could hear her more
*You Are The Sunshine Of My Life:* I haven't listened to the full version of this, it sounds like elevator porno music and I really only like Kurt/Chris's voice when he sings high and tbh the song just sounds so weird
*For Once In My Life:* All I heard was the preview I haven't even gone outside of the preview and from what I remember I didn't like it (shame I like Kevin's voice)
*I Wish:* Same as above, but from what I've read Marley only has like 1 or 2 lines so it's more of a Jake solo than a Jarley duet
*Higher Ground:* Same with Kurt's solo; it sounds like porno music - I think I did listen to the full version of this once, but Idk. I think I liked it idk
*Uptight (Everything’s Alright):* Love this lol that is all



Also I had a headache when I listened to them (and still do) so that's probably why I don't really care about them at the present - maybe I'll redo this post tomorrow sometime.


----------



## oath2order

Yeah, I don't really care about the Stevie Wonder songs >.> Nothing against him, I just don't care too much on them.


----------



## Jake

Still haven't gotten around to listening to them #oops


Anyway, for anyone interested, here's a list of deleted/forgotten scenes/songs over the years I made last year, and updated just then;

http://its-all-coming-back-to-me.tu...lee-forgotten-scenes-songs-check-list-updated


----------



## Jake

Uptight (Everything's Alright) performance;

http://its-all-coming-back-to-me.tu...ittlegleeprincess-kate-hudson-and-lea-michele


----------



## Hamusuta

Jake. said:


> Uptight (Everything's Alright) performance;
> 
> http://its-all-coming-back-to-me.tu...ittlegleeprincess-kate-hudson-and-lea-michele



I'm guessing Rachel got the part then? Or Cass is doing that to cheer her up after she didn't get the part :O


----------



## Jake

Hamusuta said:


> I'm guessing Rachel got the part then? Or Cass is doing that to cheer her up after she didn't get the part :O



Nahh we defs wont find out if Rachel got the part (b/cos she auditions for call back in 4x22 and this is 4x21)

Cassandra is meant to make an 'unexpected gesture' imma guess this is it and its her way of wishing Rachel good luck - kinda pissed off at Cassandra, she was alcoholic in 4x01 and never been mentioned since


Update on 4x22 spoiler


Spoiler



so came across this on tumblr, but I already knew a character was leaving so nbd - but it's a member in ND (so it isn't Emma) and they 'wont return as a series regular' (so they'll probably appear but just guest star) - so it can't be Marley, Kitty, Wade, Ryder, Jake, Sugar, or Joe - it has to be Sam, Blaine, Brittany, Tina or Artie (since they're regulars) and IMO I think it'll be Brittany; since HeMo is preggo when they resume filming (which wont be over the summer like usual, it'll continue on from 4x22) HeMo will be 7 months preggo and since no time has passed in the Glee world it makes sense b/cos how else would they explain Brittany looking 7 months preggo if it hasn't been a few months in the Glee world... Plus Santana is meant to help Brittany and since she got into MIT she prob has to go early or something and Santana has to help her. Idk tbh could be anyone but Brittany makes sense


----------



## Hamusuta

Jake. said:


> Nahh we defs wont find out if Rachel got the part (b/cos she auditions for call back in 4x22 and this is 4x21)
> 
> Cassandra is meant to make an 'unexpected gesture' imma guess this is it and its her way of wishing Rachel good luck - kinda pissed off at Cassandra, she was alcoholic in 4x01 and never been mentioned since
> 
> 
> Update on 4x22 spoiler
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> so came across this on tumblr, but I already knew a character was leaving so nbd - but it's a member in ND (so it isn't Emma) and they 'wont return as a series regular' (so they'll probably appear but just guest star) - so it can't be Marley, Kitty, Wade, Ryder, Jake, Sugar, or Joe - it has to be Sam, Blaine, Brittany, Tina or Artie (since they're regulars) and IMO I think it'll be Brittany; since HeMo is preggo when they resume filming (which wont be over the summer like usual, it'll continue on from 4x22) HeMo will be 7 months preggo and since no time has passed in the Glee world it makes sense b/cos how else would they explain Brittany looking 7 months preggo if it hasn't been a few months in the Glee world... Plus Santana is meant to help Brittany and since she got into MIT she prob has to go early or something and Santana has to help her. Idk tbh could be anyone but Brittany makes sense





Spoiler



I have a sneaky feeling its Artie, but I swear to god if its Tina i will sit down in a corner and cry 10 buckets of tears and throw them all over ryan murphy.


----------



## oath2order

I ****ing love Kurt's voiceovers.

Mercedes vs Kitty sass is wonderful.

Sudden ***** move on Tina against Mike and Kurt. **** off Tina, Kurt's clothes are wonderful and awesome. And his comeback is awesome. "My dad has cancer."

Kurt's awkward reaction to Blaine's creepy "dirty cute" comment is awesome.

MIKE HEARD ABOUT VAPORAPE I LOVE IT.

Wait this entire Rachel thing just falls apart when you think about how Rachel has plenty of other teachers she can sign off on.

I miss Mercedes singing. Superstitious is awesome. Blaine still sounds the same in this as he does in literally EVERY OTHER SONG HE DOES.

"I mean I'm Jewish." "So was he!" Oh Mercedes <3

Nice that Burt is in remission. "Having old people sex with Carole."

Artie's mom is perfect.

Really, Cassandra, really?

So Mercedes is self produced. Nice 

THEY DIDN'T **** UP BURT'S CHARACTER. Oh my god I love this Burt is totally against it oh my god I love this.


----------



## Jake

Welp hard to avoid spoilers on tumblr; The song covers for 4x22 were released so now I know all 6 songs (but 2 were kept secret and I have no idea who's singing them - or which one is the original song)

And Katie oops...

Katie is...


Spoiler



lol jk never actually said who Katie is but Katie is a boy


----------



## oath2order

I'd be willing to bet that Blaine is gonna end up as Katie.


----------



## Jake

I just watched the promo



Spoiler



Please don't make this Klaine wedding be real - hopefully the wedding is Wemma shot gun; plus I know how RIB like plot twists, a wedding would be too soon, and ruin it - hopefully they chicken out and then Will like 'hey Emma marry me now' b/cos that is possible, and since Emma is in this episode and her details being kept secret.. Plus 'surprise wedding' Kurt/Blaine isnt very 'surprising'
Yup, defs looks like it's bye bye Brittany :'( although i'm not THAT upset because i have always been a fan of the 'brittany's a secret genius' theory; plus that is what makes a TV show good, hacing main characters being killed off/leaving - which glee doesn't do which is one of the reasons it's not that great


----------



## oath2order

Jake. said:


> I just watched the promo
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> Please don't make this Klaine wedding be real - hopefully the wedding is Wemma shot gun
> Yup, defs looks like it's bye bye Brittany :'(



Wait I thought you liked Klaine???


----------



## Hamusuta

Jake. said:


> I just watched the promo
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> Please don't make this Klaine wedding be real - hopefully the wedding is Wemma shot gun; plus I know how RIB like plot twists, a wedding would be too soon, and ruin it - hopefully they chicken out and then Will like 'hey Emma marry me now' b/cos that is possible, and since Emma is in this episode and her details being kept secret.. Plus 'surprise wedding' Kurt/Blaine isnt very 'surprising'
> Yup, defs looks like it's bye bye Brittany :'( although i'm not THAT upset because i have always been a fan of the 'brittany's a secret genius' theory; plus that is what makes a TV show good, hacing main characters being killed off/leaving - which glee doesn't do which is one of the reasons it's not that great



Source of *insert name here* leaving?


----------



## Jake

Hamusuta said:


> Source of *insert name here* leaving?


watch this (http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=MDHAIONcUIQ) and read spoiler below



Spoiler



In this episode Brittany is at MIT visiting so it makes sense she leaves to go there; also Will says he re-proposed to Emma and they marrying after regionals so idk if it's wemma wedding now fml)
These tweets also kinda show Brittany will probs be leaving; https://twitter.com/JOAQUINSEDILLO/status/330332316545216512
https://twitter.com/JOAQUINSEDILLO/status/330332790379905025

TINA HAS GOOD NEWS!!!!!!!!1 she gonna go to Columbus collage of veterinary medicine if she don't do good at acting 



In regards to 'Katie'...


Spoiler



Joaquin has 'corrected' himself;
_#gleeks...  hey guys I'm so sorry. I misunderstood. I thot u were asking if my mustache was a boy or a girl. My mustache is a boy_

So bright horizons for Katie being a girl are back in order


----------



## oath2order

I really wish people would stop listening to the creepy guy with the pedo-stache. I really don't like Joaquin.


----------



## Hamusuta

oath2order said:


> I really wish people would stop listening to the creepy guy with the pedo-stache. I really don't like Joaquin.



LOL, this made me laugh for some reason xD


----------



## oath2order

Petition for Glee to re-release a previous song. Do the full version of Turkey Lurkey Time, and pay homage to a popular dance movie by rebranding it "Twerky Lurkey Time".


----------



## Jake

New promo
http://its-all-coming-back-to-me.tumblr.com/post/49639069678/new-4-22-all-or-nothing-promo



Spoiler



So Tina is shopping with Blaine for a ring or w/e (as well as Sam? )

I still think it's Will and Emma. Will said he gonna marry Emma after regionals, and it was just like 1 line where as Blaine is fan girling over it - and most people don't care for Wemma so don't listen to them, so I think they're just using Klaine as a distraction for Wemma. Plus i the promo (the first one) when it says 'surprise wedding' and Blaine has the champaign bottle, it still looks like they're in their regionals outfits




More reasoning for _spoiler_ leaving the show


Spoiler



"The episode is big for Brittany, and will focus on her a lot"




Also according to places, if you know all current spoilers for All Or Nothing; you only know bout 40% of the episode. Woah I barely know anything (I hope it's good since i know **** all)


----------



## Hamusuta

OH MY GOD THIS DUET IS GONNA BE AMAZING


----------



## Jake

Hamusuta said:


> OH MY GOD THIS DUET IS GONNA BE AMAZING



It's Brittany/Tina/Kitty/Unique lol


but yeah when I saw that pic I got excited and hope Kitty/Tina duet in it somewhere


----------



## Hamusuta

Jake. said:


> It's Brittany/Tina/Kitty/Unique lol
> 
> 
> but yeah when I saw that pic I got excited and hope Kitty/Tina duet in it somewhere



Ohhhh i tried to trick you ;_; Thats why i didn't put it in a spoiler xD


----------



## Jake

Hamusuta said:


> Ohhhh i tried to trick you ;_; Thats why i didn't put it in a spoiler xD



Nahh I knew that song before i started avoiding spoilers hehe <3


also the song covers got released a few days ago so I just searched who was singing them so i already know hhe


----------



## Hamusuta

Jake. said:


> Nahh I knew that song before i started avoiding spoilers hehe <3
> 
> 
> also the song covers got released a few days ago so I just searched who was singing them so i already know hhe



Wait what? I wanna hear the song covers ;_;


----------



## Jake

Hamusuta said:


> Wait what? I wanna hear the song covers ;_;



Oh I call the song covers album artwork (like this)






but the songs got released about 2 hours ago; listen here; http://its-all-coming-back-to-me.tumblr.com/tagged/s4


----------



## Hamusuta

WHAT THE ACTUAL F**K.
I love it is absolutely atrocious. I can't believe the final song of the season sung by Tina is that, omg you have no idea. SERIOUSLY ABSOLUTELY F**CKING ATROCIOUS. So outraged, the rest are ok except one of Jessica SAnchez's songs. thats it, im so dissapointed, even the original song sucks.


----------



## Hamusuta

Jake your so lucky you don't have to listen to it and let your ears hear the horrificness. At least their are titty bits at the beginning BUT OMFG ITS HORRIBLE. k bye i've had my rant.


----------



## Jake

Hamusuta said:


> Jake your so lucky you don't have to listen to it and let your ears hear the horrificness. At least their are titty bits at the beginning BUT OMFG ITS HORRIBLE. k bye i've had my rant.



no I listened to the songs, IMO they're not that horrible they're pretty decent, I love it is defs the worse out of them (thought All Or Nothing sounds like something a 12 year old wrote)


----------



## Hamusuta

Jake. said:


> no I listened to the songs, IMO they're not that horrible they're pretty decent, I love it is defs the worse out of them (thought All Or Nothing sounds like something a 12 year old wrote)



I Love It was the song i was talking about. (I thought you were keeping it to yourself?? ) (had enough of waiting? xD)


----------



## Jake

Hamusuta said:


> I Love It was the song i was talking about. (I thought you were keeping it to yourself?? ) (had enough of waiting? xD)



Songs aren't spoilers


----------



## Hamusuta

Jake. said:


> Songs aren't spoilers



Lol but you didn't want me to reveal any of them to you D:

(and have you watched the promo?)


----------



## Jake

Hamusuta said:


> Lol but you didn't want me to reveal any of them to you D:
> 
> (and have you watched the promo?)



I was keeping songs a secret until they were released; and yes I have.


----------



## Hamusuta

ok then......
can i just say...



Spoiler



OHMYGODDDDDDDDDD THERE IS TITTY DANCES AND DUETS IN I LOVE ITTTTTTTT OHMYGOD ASOIDFHIASF AND OHMYGSH BLAMTINA GOING SHOPPING AHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH



#dead


----------



## Jake

Came across these on tumblr, and they're official, too;



Spoiler


----------



## Hamusuta

O: WEDDING HAS TO BE WEMMA ;_;


----------



## oath2order

I don't know why they decided to put off the Wemma wedding.


----------



## Hamusuta

500th postttttttttt  sorry i just wanted it to be here :3


----------



## Hamusuta

OMG JAKE OMG OMGOMGOMG ASDFGHJKLASLDFJASKLFHJ


----------



## oath2order

Picture is a little old, but it applies. I'm so happy about this episode because I get to read the Klaine tag and just laugh.


----------



## Jake

Episode thoughts (bear in mind I have no spoilers and am typing this as I watch


Spoiler



Brittany you look preggo, but I really love HeMo's acting
Katie is so obv Unique, the look on her face when Marley said it was her is so obvious. This moment made me like Marley. I'm glad they made it Unique though (I HOPE I AM RIGHT) - but based on the episode stills I saw where Unique is crying on Marley I'm pretty sure I am right
Blina still exists tyvm RIB
yes blaine have sex with sam pls
OMG BRITTANY WITH WILL AND SUE ON FONDUE FOR TWO YOU HAVE NO IDEA HOW MUCH I AM LAUGHING
we know sues babies daddy ty
klaine get off my screen pls
omg if this lesbian wedding is the 'surprise wedding' shoot me pls (that sounds harsh #sorrynotsorry)
yay it was unique yay OMG IF THE WRITERS TAKE THIS SERIOUSLY HOLY ****KKKKKKKKKKK
man I wanted ryder to say 'i'm not gunna punch you in the face, im gonna kick you in the dick.. if you have one...' LOL (that sounds rude also #sorrynotsorry)
two fondue for two in one episode **** - yeah brittney defs leaving RIP in peace
hi emma i hav missed u I SHIP SANTANA/EMMA
ohh theres another acepella group
ryder dnt bull **** u li ***** u aint leavin
omg firda's glee club, i know theres only like 6 on stage now and they need 12 but pls pls pls let her be the only girl PLS
DAMMIT **** OFF SLUTS TYVM
Soz her lack of dancing is annoying me
brittany pls stop u make me sad
i swear in song order i love it was meant to be first? also not trying to complain because i know why its done but i get annoyed almost every performance unique gets a different dress
IMO i love it started out really good like so good i thought it would be my fav performance then they just cut out Unique's bridge and it literally they stopped dancing and just walked around the stage like pirssy *****es like it wasn't even a competition sorry it sucked Titty was the only good part
without sound like a full on blaine hater happy they cut out most of his part of the song
I actually thought ND would lose but then I thought 'nahh too much effort for the writers' OK CALLIN IT NOW S5 JESSICA SANCHEZ FRIDA W/E REPLACES BRITTANY YOU HEAR IT HERE FIRST FROM BIDOOF
can we have some jessica sanchez acting pls
emma i like ur new hair
ok i was rite it is a wemma edding #bidoofisrighttwice
it actually makes me stop and think the writers are actually caring about the show now... Like Brittany/MIT has been going on since Naked, Wemma has been going since Yes/No last season, then continues on in I Do, and then Ryder/Catfish has been goin on since Feud wow I am impressed with you guys
O W8 I JUST REMEMBERED... WHERE THE **** IS FINN?!?!?!!1
lol he said wemma
OMG WILL JUST JUMPED INTO THAT KISS LIKE A SEXUAL PREDATOR LIKE NOT EVEN JOKING
omg blaine is ****ed is canon




Ok now how is this gonna work. If they have completely stopped filming and have filmed nothing for S5... Brittany was in the choir room when they were getting married. So since Blaine had the ring, they have to probs continue off from there (unless they do a Quinn gets hit by a truck time jump on my way/big brother again... Because if they've filmed nothing for S5 then they will prob continue on form there but HeMo will be preggo... and wot and like Brittany is leaving right away omg help



BUT NOW I WILL GO AND READ SPOILERS AND SEE IF ANYTHING GOT CUT YAY






IMO best episode of the season


----------



## Hamusuta

Okay guys if it was Brittany who left, get prepared for a Sam depression storyline in S5...


----------



## oath2order

Hamusuta, I know Jake has me blocked so tell him I say "Congrats on hating Klaine "

Yeah, I can totally see a depression storyline on the way.


----------



## Jake

Hamusuta said:


> Okay guys if it was Brittany who left, get prepared for a Sam depression storyline in S5...



That would be a good stroyline though... IF THEY DO IT RIGHT lol


----------



## Hamusuta

Jake. said:


> That would be a good stroyline though... IF THEY DO IT RIGHT lol



But Blaine just had a depression storyline... >_>


----------



## Jake

o #yolo



anyway fox released the Rainbow Connection (song sung by other glee club) as a single today;
http://its-all-coming-back-to-me.tu...8/mini-gleeks-la-glee-cast-rainbow-connection


----------



## Hamusuta

OKAY BEFORE THIS THREAD DIES. WE ARE GOING TO PLAY A GAME BEFORE S5 SPOILERS COME OUT.

The game: PRETEND THAT NO ONE HAS SANG ANY SONGS ON GLEE EVER. And what we have to do is give songs to people. For example. I say 'Hung Up - Madonna' and then Jake says 'Rachel can sing that, how about Don't Rain on my Parade - Barbara Streisand' then oath2order can say 'Tina can sing that C: *insert a song here*'
and it goes on and on and on and onnnnnnnn (see what i did there) ANYWAY. ANY QUESTIONS?


----------



## oath2order

But Don't Rain On My Parade was already sung  Your example failed.

But I like that. That could be fun.

Though Jake will have to unblock my posts if we're going to do this.


----------



## Hamusuta

oath2order said:


> But Don't Rain On My Parade was already sung  Your example failed.
> 
> But I like that. That could be fun.
> 
> Though Jake will have to unblock my posts if we're going to do this.



*PRETEND THAT NO ONE HAS SANG ANY SONGS ON GLEE EVER.*

JAKE, OATH2ORDER SAID THIS: But I like that. That could be fun.

Though Jake will have to unblock my posts if we're going to do this.

SO PL0X UNBLOCK SO WE CAN PLAY THIS COOL GAME THING. AND STAY GLEEKS 4EVER LERL


----------



## Jake

Idk I really don't like the sound of the game tbh - it could be done better, like storylines and songs we've wanted to see in S1-S4, or  songs characters should have sung instead.

But we have S5 Spoilers already

- As far as they know, Jane and Mike (Sue and Burt) are coming back for S5
- S5 will have a fall season and spring season (hopefully); so that means here should only be one long hiatus over the winter break.

Also


----------



## oath2order

So I seriously love "To Love You More" and oh my god Rachel's note at the end. Holy crap, just holding that note.


----------



## Eirynfox

If it involves boys vs girls like Ep6 season 2, then im all for any games!!!


----------



## Hamusuta

Jake. said:


> Idk I really don't like the sound of the game tbh - it could be done better, like storylines and songs we've wanted to see in S1-S4, or  songs characters should have sung instead.
> 
> But we have S5 Spoilers already
> 
> - As far as they know, Jane and Mike (Sue and Burt) are coming back for S5
> - S5 will have a fall season and spring season (hopefully); so that means here should only be one long hiatus over the winter break.
> 
> Also


Ok you pick the game then


----------



## Jake

Hamusuta said:


> Ok you pick the game then



I aint that diva 2 make u sad bby

you can still play i just probs wont join in b/cos #lazy  ily


----------



## Hamusuta

Jake. said:


> I aint that diva 2 make u sad bby
> 
> you can still play i just probs wont join in b/cos #lazy  ily



Awwwww ;_;
OK I START

Hmm.....
Who is going to sing 'My Kind of Love' by Emeli Sande.
I SWEAR TO GOD IF YOU PICK MARLEY


----------



## oath2order

Nope, not Marley. I would pick Tina, who would sing it to Blaine.

Who would sing "Set Fire to the Rain" by Adele?


----------



## Hamusuta

Sam and Tina duet (because in S5 they are totally gonna get together #SAMTINA)

hows abouts Say You'll be there - spice girls


----------



## oath2order

I could see them doing that as a Blaine singing to Kurt, or a Santana/Brittany singing to Brittany/Santana.

Carry On My Wayward Son - Kansas

IT'S THE UNOFFICIAL THEME SONG OF SUPERNATURAL.


----------



## Hamusuta

GROUP NUMBER; Artie, Kitty, Tina, Finn, Sam and Blaine.

(you forgot to add a song for me to do ;_; So I'll do it again xD)

La la land - Demi (the one from disney xD) (I forgot her name ;_


----------



## oath2order

I gave you a song for you to do ._.


----------



## Hamusuta

Lmao, what the hell am i on about xD? ?? ? ?? ? !! ! ! ! I think i was really tired when i posted that :|
Anyway, ignoring these posts, CONTINUE TEH GAIM


----------



## Jake

*Question: Is Heather Morris leaving Glee? That finale sure seemed like Brittany’s farewell. —Donna*
Ausiello: All indications are that Morris will be back in some capacity, but probably not until the first part of 2014 at the earliest (Morris’ baby is due in the fall). But don’t expect Santana to wait around for ex to resurface. Word on the street is she’s getting a serious NYC girlfriend in Season 5.


----------



## Hamusuta

Jake. said:


> *Question: Is Heather Morris leaving Glee? That finale sure seemed like Brittany’s farewell. —Donna*
> Ausiello: All indications are that Morris will be back in some capacity, but probably not until the first part of 2014 at the earliest (Morris’ baby is due in the fall). But don’t expect Santana to wait around for ex to resurface. Word on the street is she’s getting a serious NYC girlfriend in Season 5.



Oh yay a new character


----------



## Jake

Hamusuta said:


> Oh yay a new character



and we'll also prob get a replacement for Brittany so that's two 


I hope its Aylin from TGP S2 but I doubt it fml

Maybe Betty?


----------



## Jake

Hamusuta said:


> Oh yay a new character



and we'll also prob get a replacement for Brittany so that's two 


I hope its Aylin from TGP S2 but I doubt it fml

Maybe Betty?


----------



## Hamusuta

Jake. said:


> and we'll also prob get a replacement for Brittany so that's two
> 
> 
> I hope its Aylin from TGP S2 but I doubt it fml
> 
> Maybe Betty?



No Bettys a b!tch. But it would be interesting


----------



## Jake

bye.


----------



## Hamusuta

Jake. said:


> bye.



GOOD. i never liiked sugar anyway


----------



## Jake

Hamusuta said:


> GOOD. i never liiked sugar anyway



http://www.tvguide.com/news/kecks-exclusives-vanessa-1065867.aspx#disqus_thread



 Sugar is <3


----------



## oath2order

Suagr never really got a good storyline.


----------



## Sora

Sugar should have a cast off story. Might as well get rid of Joe too . 

^I'm sorry to anyone who like Joe but they do literally nothing with him anymore. 

So if he ends up going too, we lose: Sugar, Joe, Britanny, and Ryder.

PS: I hate Ryder now.


----------



## Hamusuta

Sora said:


> Sugar should have a cast off story. Might as well get rid of Joe too .
> 
> ^I'm sorry to anyone who like Joe but they do literally nothing with him anymore.
> 
> So if he ends up going too, we lose: Sugar, Joe, Britanny, and Ryder.
> 
> PS: I hate Ryder now.



I HATE JOE TOO *hi5* I didn't mean I didn't like her. Its just, I never really got the chance to understand her character. I never liked her, but i never disliked her.


----------



## Sora

Marley: Meh.. too boring
Ryder: I HATE YOU JERK!
Black guy who I never care about: I sorta like you
Unique: Please don't make me feel bad about you!
Rachel: You go honey!
Kurt: Meh...
Blaine: GET OVER KURT!
Britanny: Gonna miss you so much.
Kitty: You're A-OK
Becky: I hate you but feel bad and good about you while you give me the creeps
Fat Girl who I refuse to aknowledge: Why you leave glee!
Sugar: Meh... who are you again?
Joe: Are you even on the show anymore besides for contests?
Finn: Meh...
Santana: You ok 
Sue: I like you
Will: Nothing to say... :/
Ms. Pillsbury (I think...): I like you ok
Nini trying to act: Arn't you a housewife?
Tina: Good
Blonde Guy: Good
Artie: I really dislike you

I think that's all of them. (excluding side characters)


----------



## oath2order

TBH, I'm glad Brittany's leaving


----------



## Sora

oath2order said:


> TBH, I'm glad Brittany's leaving



How dare yo.. well yeah her low tone hilarity was starting to get a bit stale. She needed to cast off.


----------



## oath2order

Sora said:


> How dare yo.. well yeah her low tone hilarity was starting to get a bit stale. She needed to cast off.



Exactly! Her humor was disastrous this season, if by humor you mean acting like a total *****.


----------



## Jake

If anyones interested, Samuel Larson cut his dreads;



Spoiler


----------



## Hamusuta

Jake. said:


> If anyones interested, Samuel Larson cut his dreads;
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler



omg wot.
Can't look at him the same :| I think he needs to cut of that really long fringe!


----------



## Jake

Hamusuta said:


> omg wot.
> Can't look at him the same :| I think he needs to cut of that really long fringe!



yeah he looks so different (he does look better now tho)
I don't mind the fringe, I just dont like it when it's hangin' there


----------



## Hamusuta

i just got so excited omg i thought this was real:
http://glee.wikia.com/wiki/User_blog:CollisionCourse/RJ's_Season_5_-_5x07
i feel so stupid now omg you have no idea how much i screamed


----------



## oath2order

Hamusuta said:


> i just got so excited omg i thought this was real:
> http://glee.wikia.com/wiki/User_blog:CollisionCourse/RJ's_Season_5_-_5x07
> i feel so stupid now omg you have no idea how much i screamed



I like that because it cancels out Klaine.


----------



## Hamusuta

oath2order said:


> I like that because it cancels out Klaine.



not to mention Tina gets a duet AND a solo in one ep... #perfection


----------



## Roel

Wait.. I just lurked at the wikia and saw that anne hathaway will be on glee. Is that real?


----------



## oath2order

Roel said:


> Wait.. I just lurked at the wikia and saw that anne hathaway will be on glee. Is that real?



I hope not. I love her. She shouldn't have to stoop to the low levels of Glee :/


----------



## Jake

Roel said:


> Wait.. I just lurked at the wikia and saw that anne hathaway will be on glee. Is that real?



It was something that was meant to happen in S2 or S3. She was in talks with Ryan but it never got finalized.

She was meant to play Kurt's lesbian aunt who came to help him with his sexuality (so then I guess it was early S2) - and she was meant to sing "You Are Not Alone" from Into The Woods


Glee news:
Becca (Kitty), Jacob (Jake), Melissa (Marley), Alex (Wade/Unique), and Blake (Ryder) have been promoted to Series Regulars

Mark (Puck), Amber (Mercedes), Harry (Mike), and Heather (Brittany) have been demoted to guest stars, and are speculated t


Also Jayma (Emma) scored a role in a new show (I forget what it's called), so she'll appear on Glee less this season that last I guess.


----------



## Jake

new characters:

Glee are currently casting 4 new recurring roles.

Ruby, Henry, Julie and Ryan.

No more details are currently known. We’ll post more as and when we get it.

"At least three new female recurring characters, including African-American McKinley newbie Ruby, and twentysomethings Julie and Ryan. Interestingly, actresses auditioning for Ryan must be able to sing and play guitar. Potential portrayers of Julie just need to be cute and quirky."
------------------
"actresses auditioning for Ryan" - Is Ryan a boy or a girl???
"and twentysomethings Julie and Ryan." - so they might not be in the glee club? New York friends maybe? idk


I'm excited for new characters.keep in mind though these characters might not make it into the final script. We were meant to have a Bollywood style dancer character back in S3, as well as a character named Sheila in Season 3 the purple piano project.

Adam Lambert has signed to appear in S5.


----------



## Peachy

I heard that Adam Lambert is going to guest star and in my opinion, they have too many guest stars lol. I think they need to stick to story lines and plots they already have, but I also think they have too many with all the new characters.

I kind of just wish they'd move all the old ones to wherever (New York, Chicago, etc) and do their storylines (Spin-off show?) The writing has gotten worse since Season Two. I miss Klaine (but seriously, what is Blaine thinking) and it's like Kurt is a side character to Rachel's story now.

Sorry, I have a lot of opinions about Glee. xD


----------



## oath2order

Klaine was _okay_ in season two, but the way they wrote Blaine in 3 and 4 just made me hate that ship.

Kurt is my fave


----------



## Jake

Peachy said:


> I heard that Adam Lambert is going to guest star and in my opinion, they have too many guest stars lol. I think they need to stick to story lines and plots they already have, but I also think they have too many with all the new characters.
> 
> I kind of just wish they'd move all the old ones to wherever (New York, Chicago, etc) and do their storylines (Spin-off show?) The writing has gotten worse since Season Two. I miss Klaine (but seriously, what is Blaine thinking) and it's like Kurt is a side character to Rachel's story now.
> 
> Sorry, I have a lot of opinions about Glee. xD



they were going to to a kurt and rachel spin off in NYC but didnt


----------



## Jake

R.I.P Cory Montieth;










http://www.livestream.com/vancouverpolice

(I'm still skeptical but almost sure this is true, so sad)


----------



## oath2order

I KNEW YOU WOULD BEAT ME TO THIS JAKE.

It's real. A friend of mine on Facebook lives in Vancouver :/ Sucks


----------



## Jake

I DONT EVEN KNOW HOW TO FEEL ZOMG HELP


----------



## Holls

I can't imagine what Lea is going through.. Or any of the cast members to be honest.


----------



## oath2order

It's really definitely official. CNN confirmed it, and once the big news sites start confirming things, then it's definitely the truth.

Holy ****. I watched the Vancouver police announcement, and just one of the things they said "We believe he was alone when he died."


----------



## Niya

R.I.P. Cory. Prayers go out to his friends and family. 

It's so sad...I literally just started watching Glee on Netflix and getting really into it about 3 weeks ago. Then I log onto FB tonight and see people saying "OMG Cory I love you, RIP! Glee will never be the same!" and I had no idea which character it was, and was really reluctant to look it up. But I did anyway, and now this night just blows chunks.

I hope Lea and the rest of the cast members are alright.


----------



## Sean4

R.I.P Corey.. you'll be missed by millions.  Such a good actor too.. Glee won't be the same.  Seriously crying.. 

All I can say.. holy ****.


----------



## Jake

In all honesty I wouldn't be surprised if they delayed filming (as it's meant to begin in about a week), or if they just made a movie length episode and cancelled the show.


----------



## Meltd0wn

R.I.P. Cory, You and your talent will be greatly missed.

It is a SAD weekend in our home right now.


----------



## Gingersnap

R.I.P Cory
I may have never watched an episode of Glee in my life, but from what I hear you were talented and an inspiration to all. 
My heart goes out to his family, fiancee, and fans.


----------



## Roel

RIP Cory, still can't believe this.


----------



## oath2order

Jake. said:


> In all honesty I wouldn't be surprised if they delayed filming (as it's meant to begin in about a week), or if they just made a movie length episode and cancelled the show.



Why would they cancel the show?


----------



## Jake

apparently matt (will) and jayma (emma) are leaving this season. Not surprised about Emma but Will, yeah,


also this is apparently an audition tape for the role of Julie: http://vimeo.com/70371531

And here is an audition for Ruby: http://vimeo.com/70383870


Also in the talks to post-pone Glee to begin again in November as opposed to September


----------
new characters:
The two new roles producers are currently casting include a “cute and quirky" twentysomething named Jenny, who will be a major recurring guest star and will first appear in episode two, while the other is a new African-American student at McKinley High School.

Tbh, I think this is just the original 4 new characters, the african american character at McKinley is what they were looking for for Ruby, and the same as Jenny (seems they changed her name from Julie to Jenny. I liked Julie better...) idk about Ryan and Henry, they may have been scrapped.


----------



## Jake

the first two episodes will be tribute episodes to the beatles (really, two tributes in a row for the same artist?) idk i'm just not a fan of the beatles (pls dnt kill me)


episode 3 will deal with finn's death


----------



## oath2order

Jake. said:


> the first two episodes will be tribute episodes to the beatles (really, two tributes in a row for the same artist?) idk i'm just not a fan of the beatles (pls dnt kill me)



Agreed. I hate the damn Beatles and seriously? TWO tribute episodes?


----------



## Hamusuta

You guys...
I can't actually right now oh my god...
I'm so late omg I just heard the news 2 days ago and still in complete shock.
My heart goes out to him and his family, and Lea...


----------



## Hamusuta

Let's try and keep positive guys, Heaven has gained a true gentleman and a beautiful voice <3

Season 5 photoshoot thingy:









I'm actually happy the newbies are up to Main cast now <3 
also Chord seriously needs a haircut omg.


----------



## Jake

roz will be back: https://twitter.com/NeNeLeakes/status/360890155097260032


----------



## Jake

spoiler time



Spoiler



the 'boys' (idk who but kevin and chord are in them) and becca were in the studio. 
episode 3 may use flash backs (ie; deleted scenes with Finn in them).
the cast will do PSA's (whatever that is) addressing drugs.

klaine duet. and boy/girl duet of 'you've got to hide your love away' (i'm guessing unique and ryder?? idk)


----------



## intropella

I felt bad that Cory died...
But then again, it's his fault for going back to the drugs.
Drug kills man. Drug kills.

My condolences to the family.


----------



## Jake

audition tape for "boy 2"

http://vimeo.com/71608547

some people are saying it could be for henry


----------



## Jake

5x01 song spoiler



Spoiler



got to get you into my life: kurt & blaine
you've got to hide away my love: kitty & artie


another klaine duet... really
kitty & artie duet lol byeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee IM OUTTA HERE #DEAD ****


also the episode is called 'Love, Love, Love'


----------



## oath2order

Another Klaine duet oh god they want to get them back together don't they.


----------



## Jake

oath2order said:


> Another Klaine duet oh god they want to get them back together don't they.



yer thats what i thought too lul

i just listened to the original though. I think it might be one of my fav klaine duets (i dont like them so...) but guessing it will have some context to the wedding :\


also amber tweeted she had a fitting for mercedes today. probably for finn's funeral ep, but that's ep 3 and seems werid to have a fitting for ep3 so early... maybe she'll appear in ep 1/2?


----------



## oath2order

Remind me, what wedding?


----------



## Jake

oath2order said:


> Remind me, what wedding?


----------



## Niya

I just spoiled it for myself by looking here ;-; I have a looot of catching up to do lol. They need to release the season 4 on Netflix!


----------



## Jake

Niya said:


> I just spoiled it for myself by looking here ;-; I have a looot of catching up to do lol. They need to release the season 4 on Netflix!



5giv me didnt mean 2 ruin ur lief


----------



## oath2order

Oh.

You said wedding, I thought that it was something else. I guess it's already confirmed that they're gonna be married then? :/


----------



## Jake

oath2order said:


> Oh.
> 
> You said wedding, I thought that it was something else. I guess it's already confirmed that they're gonna be married then? :/



it isn't confirmed but the song choice seems weird if kurt'd say no :\

possible 5x01 spoiler


Spoiler



it's possible that vocal adrenaline and the warblers may return in this episode as people who are in those groups were in the studio.


if this is actually what it is then i'm excited

EDIT:

Judging from this image: http://31.media.tumblr.com/99cad40b02bc18b7843018eae05e68dd/tumblr_mr2nsdmFx41qgbcj3o1_1280.jpg
the bottom right script shows that Blaine, Sam, Vocal Adrenaline and The Warblers will be singing Help!
interesting mix (just would prefer it without blam)

EDIT again:
the sneaky brazilian site which lists the songs just lists help as a blaine and sam duet. so they'll probably be the lead singers and VA and Warb will just do back up??


----------



## Niya

Jake. said:


> 5giv me didnt mean 2 ruin ur lief



sry nop i nevar 5giv u evar


----------



## oath2order

Jake. said:


> it isn't confirmed but the song choice seems weird if kurt'd say no :\
> 
> possible 5x01 spoiler
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> it's possible that vocal adrenaline and the warblers may return in this episode as people who are in those groups were in the studio.
> 
> 
> if this is actually what it is then i'm excited
> 
> EDIT:
> 
> Judging from this image: http://31.media.tumblr.com/99cad40b02bc18b7843018eae05e68dd/tumblr_mr2nsdmFx41qgbcj3o1_1280.jpg
> the bottom right script shows that Blaine, Sam, Vocal Adrenaline and The Warblers will be singing Help!
> interesting mix (just would prefer it without blam)
> 
> EDIT again:
> the sneaky brazilian site which lists the songs just lists help as a blaine and sam duet. so they'll probably be the lead singers and VA and Warb will just do back up??



If Kurt said no, I'd be so happy. It'd actually be good writing on their part >.>


----------



## Jake

oath2order said:


> If Kurt said no, I'd be so happy. It'd actually be good writing on their part >.>



I honestly have not heard one person say they want Kurt to say yes.... and I seriously read a lot of comments


----------



## Hamusuta

Kitty/Artie duet? YES PLEASE.
Blaine/Kurt? No ty.
Blaine/Sam? NOOOOOOOOOO. >:C 
Looks like Blaine is still in the spotlight... *sigh*


----------



## Jake

Hamusuta said:


> Kitty/Artie duet? YES PLEASE.
> Blaine/Kurt? No ty.
> Blaine/Sam? NOOOOOOOOOO. >:C
> Looks like Blaine is still in the spotlight... *sigh*



and still no tina ><


apparently they're filming a carnival-type scene..


----------



## Hamusuta

Jake. said:


> and still no tina ><
> 
> 
> apparently they're filming a carnival-type scene..



OH MY GOSH!
YES PLEASE 
Blina at the carnival <3
Gtfo Sam.
It's funny because i ship Blamtina.
BUT i hate Blam LOL


----------



## Jake

jenna tweeted this: https://twitter.com/JennaUshkowitz/status/365183292875603968

tina's tattoo coverage????? whAT IS GOING ON

never mind just realised its make up to cover up Jenna's tattoos.


----------



## Jake

Adam Lambert spoiler


Spoiler



he will be kurts enemy



5x01 song spoiler


Spoiler



Yesterday - Racheul
All you need is love - TBA

there will be 8 songs


----------



## Hamusuta

Jake. said:


> Adam Lambert spoiler
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> he will be kurts enemy
> 
> 
> 
> 5x01 song spoiler
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> Yesterday - Racheul
> All you need is love - TBA
> 
> there will be 8 songs





Spoiler



OMG.
I cant wait for ' Racheul ' TO SING THIS SONG OMG YES!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
and lol at the enemy thing xD


----------



## Jake

Hamusuta said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> OMG.
> I cant wait for ' Racheul ' TO SING THIS SONG OMG YES!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> and lol at the enemy thing xD



all I want is Tina... I got Kitty/Artie duet tho (wanted one since wannabe) so 1/2 not tht bad


----------



## oath2order

My prediction that keeps returning: On Finn's death episode Rachel will sing "My Heart Will Go On" or something by Celine.


----------



## Jake

i'm done. it was nice discussing glee with you all for a few months



Spoiler



All You Need Is Love - Blaine Anderson (with New Directions, The Warblers, Vocal Adrenaline and Deaf Choir)

AND BLAINE ALSO SINGS IN ANOTHER SONGS.
8 songs in the episode, blaine sings in 4. brb slitting my throat to send my blood to RIB


----------



## oath2order

jfc why is he so popular


----------



## Jake

oath2order said:


> jfc why is he so popular











seriously, yeah two duets were good but there are other characters to focus on like rlyyyyyyyy...


----------



## Caius

The only thing I know about glee is it's covers of songs and there was a dude that OD'd and died, and then there's an asian kid that sings amazingly and Daniel Criess. 

Why is it such a big deal.


----------



## oath2order

Zr388 said:


> The only thing I know about glee is it's covers of songs and there was a dude that OD'd and died, and then there's an asian kid that sings amazingly and Daniel Criess.
> 
> Why is it such a big deal.



IT JUST IS.

Jake I have a gif for you.

Creepy Blaine stalker


----------



## Jake

Zr388 said:


> The only thing I know about glee is it's covers of songs and there was a dude that OD'd and died, and then there's an asian kid that sings amazingly and Daniel Criess.
> 
> Why is it such a big deal.



IT JUST IS.
lel sweg



oath2order said:


> Jake I have a gif for you.
> 
> Creepy Blaine stalker



halp I think I need to be tranquilized I cnat cnoTAIN MY LAUGHTER


----------



## Caius

It just is I guess


----------



## Jake

Zr388 said:


> It just is I guess


----------



## Caius




----------



## Jake




----------



## Corduroy

glee
is
perfect

i dunno why but i found this gif so entertaining




help me


----------



## Hamusuta

GUYS.

WHY.
OMG NO
WANT TO SLIT BLAINES THROAT
BUT THAT WOULD RUIN BLINA
OMG HELPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPjgidsahdfugahserighwerh asdifnV QA OWERHG AEIGHADFPHUIOI

- - - Post Merge - - -

oh i ruined the gif combo.
lel c-c-c-c-c-COMBO BREAKER.
jk jk here is my gif.


----------



## Jake

Anyway, this is some speculation I've been reading about for 'All You Need Is Love' and it's made me at least a little happier about the Blaine solo

**MAY REVEAL MAJOR PLOT LINE FOR 5X01**


Spoiler



The tribute (or at least part of it) will follow the same plot as Yellow Submarine (Beatles movie). There will be a threat to glee club funding from the minor 'school board member' character that was mentioned in a casting spoiler (aka The Blue Meanies from "Yellow Submarine") All You Need Is Love is the song that they used to defeat the BMs in the film, where they got a representative to gather the 4 beatles to fix the problem. So Blaine and Sam (the representatives?) sing Help (because the song asks for help) to get Vocal Adrenaline and The Warblers on side with them, but in the movie they get the 4 beatles (so blam get ND, VA, Warblers and the Deaf choir) to come together and protest or w/e where they sing all you need is love.

anyway i haven't seen the film so my explanation might be missing things (I just reworded three speculations on this and wrote it). But people are assuming that Finn was meant to sing this (as he was supposed to have a big plotline in the first two episodes as per revealed by RIB), and since he is co-director or w/e makes even more sense. So I guess because of Cory's passing they gave the solo to Blaine (would have preferred it went to Will or something who actually has high stature like seems weird they'd listen to some lil student and ****, defs think Will would have been a better choice). But YEAH. I do feel somewhat better about blaine getting 4 songs now, but still wish this went to Will


----------



## Hamusuta

Jake. said:


> Anyway, this is some speculation I've been reading about for 'All You Need Is Love' and it's made me at least a little happier about the Blaine solo
> 
> **MAY REVEAL MAJOR PLOT LINE FOR 5X01**
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> The tribute (or at least part of it) will follow the same plot as Yellow Submarine (Beatles movie). There will be a threat to glee club funding from the minor 'school board member' character that was mentioned in a casting spoiler (aka The Blue Meanies from "Yellow Submarine") All You Need Is Love is the song that they used to defeat the BMs in the film, where they got a representative to gather the 4 beatles to fix the problem. So Blaine and Sam (the representatives?) sing Help (because the song asks for help) to get Vocal Adrenaline and The Warblers on side with them, but in the movie they get the 4 beatles (so blam get ND, VA, Warblers and the Deaf choir) to come together and protest or w/e where they sing all you need is love.
> 
> anyway i haven't seen the film so my explanation might be missing things (I just reworded three speculations on this and wrote it). But people are assuming that Finn was meant to sing this (as he was supposed to have a big plotline in the first two episodes as per revealed by RIB), and since he is co-director or w/e makes even more sense. So I guess because of Cory's passing they gave the solo to Blaine (would have preferred it went to Will or something who actually has high stature like seems weird they'd listen to some lil student and ****, defs think Will would have been a better choice). But YEAH. I do feel somewhat better about blaine getting 4 songs now, but still wish this went to Will



There are still 3 songs left to be decided,


Spoiler



Do you know what other songs there are in the movie?



- - - Post Merge - - -


----------



## Jake

Hamusuta said:


> There are still 3 songs left to be decided,
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> Do you know what other songs there are in the movie?




Don't forget it's a double Beatle's tribute, so there's probably another 6 songs on top of the 3 remainder for this episode




Spoiler



tbh, I'm pretty sure they'd cover Let It Be (which the fandom are hoping to be a tartie duet) and I Get By With A Little Help Of My Friends - they'd seem stupid to not cover them in the episode.

Additionally, there's a lil joke going on in the fandom where Ryder will get chased by a Bulldog at the carnival and sing 'Hey Bulldog' or course, that was just someone making a foiler which turner into a huge joke within the fandom, so there's no truth to it



Should be getting another song spoiler in the coming days.


----------



## Hamusuta

Jake. said:


> Don't forget it's a double Beatle's tribute, so there's probably another 6 songs on top of the 3 remainder for this episode
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> tbh, I'm pretty sure they'd cover Let It Be (which the fandom are hoping to be a tartie duet) and I Get By With A Little Help Of My Friends - they'd seem stupid to not cover them in the episode.
> 
> Additionally, there's a lil joke going on in the fandom where Ryder will get chased by a Bulldog at the carnival and sing 'Hey Bulldog' or course, that was just someone making a foiler which turner into a huge joke within the fandom, so there's no truth to it
> 
> 
> 
> Should be getting another song spoiler in the coming days.



That would be the funniest moment of TV history ever. By bulldog do you mean Unique?



Spoiler



OMG JK JK JK JK J KJ KOMG DONT KILL ME OMGGGGGGGGGGGG xD


but omg what if he was chased by unique and he sang hey bulldog that would just complete my life omg. OMG.


----------



## Jake

Idk haha probs the idea is just so funny. not gonna happen tho


on a serious note. I hope they dont make ryder rejoin ND in the first ep - but they probs will. I kinda want them to hold off for Ep. 3 and at Finn's funreral be like "Finn made me join glee club i sry i will join gain xoxo'


----------



## Hamusuta

Jake. said:


> Idk haha probs the idea is just so funny. not gonna happen tho
> 
> 
> on a serious note. I hope they dont make ryder rejoin ND in the first ep - but they probs will. I kinda want them to hold off for Ep. 3 and at Finn's funreral be like "Finn made me join glee club i sry i will join gain xoxo'



Lol noooo, i think what you said is true. and btw you broke the gif chain.


----------



## Jake

Hamusuta said:


> Lol noooo, i think what you said is true. and btw you broke the gif chain.



u didnt post a gif in ur last post u idiot


----------



## Hamusuta

Jake. said:


> u didnt post a gif in ur last post u idiot



because you didnt ; ;

- - - Post Merge - - -

LOOL gif chain over.
Once again i forgot xD


----------



## Jake

So they did some huge scene today, literally everyone was there (by everyone I mean everyone but Lea. Mike, Amber, Naya and even the warblers were there).

not sure what these scenes were for (but everyone seemed to be in red/bright vibrant colors).
Also Kevin/Artie was in the letterman jacket - I don't think he's worn is since S2 when he was on the football team, so maybe he rejoined or something idk


**UNCONFIRMED BUT POSSIBLE 5X01 SPOILERS**


Spoiler



*These are the more reliable ones:*
- 'Hey Jude' will be covered in episode 2 and will be recorded tomorrow (apparently Chris/Kurt is singing part of the song)
- Burt (and possibly Will) will be at Dalton
- Ryder/Blake was wearing the same clothes as Jake/Jacob - so Ryder is probably back in New Directions in ep. 1
- All you need is love was filmed today... "they play the song while Kurt is with Burt and Kurt walks to the entrance where (I think Blaine is)"

*These are the ones likely to be false:*
- Santana will talk about her feelings towards Brittany, and her plan to move on.
- Klaine will get back together soon
- Burt turns out to be ok with Blaine proposing
- Kurt will mention Adam (and says that they didn't work), and it doesn't look like Adam will be returning
- Blaine/Sebastian interaction
- Burt brings Kurt to Dalton
- No Klaine kiss
- Sebastian helps with the proposal
- The graduates aren't coming back to help with the proposal, they're just there because they were there at the end of 4x22
- No mention of Joe and Sugar
- Hunter isn't at Dalton
- The episode will mostly be Klaine related (so if you don'e like Klaine then probs not a good episode for you), but some of the episode will focus on 'Kartie' (kitty/artie), but all they do it 'flirt'
- Santana will have a 'girl' but won't be ready for a girlfriend - she will make it clear she will always love Brittany but is ready for something new. Her new gf won't be shown for a few episodes
- all you need is love is the closing number
- Ryder/Unique isn't addressed in the first episode (FUUUUU)
- got to get you into my life is about halfway through the episode
- No kurcheltana or hummelberry in first episode
- 5x01 happens a few days after 4x22



but yeah, like I mentioned, the bottom lot are most likely fake, the top ones are most reliable

---------
NeNe just tweeted she is reading her script for Glee so guessing Coach Roz is going to be in an early episode yay (I'd assume it's not 5x01 since it seems late for her to be getting the script - probs 5x02 or 5x03)


HAMMY DIS 1 IS 4 U!!


Spoiler



Jenna was filming scenes at Dalton <3


----------



## oath2order

- Klaine will get back together soon
- Burt turns out to be ok with Blaine proposing

Burt already wasn't okay with it from what happened when Blaine told him about it.


----------



## Jake

oath2order said:


> - Klaine will get back together soon
> - Burt turns out to be ok with Blaine proposing
> 
> Burt already wasn't okay with it from what happened when Blaine told him about it.



yer tht is why i am skeptical about it too


----------



## Hamusuta

Jake. said:


> So they did some huge scene today, literally everyone was there (by everyone I mean everyone but Lea. Mike, Amber, Naya and even the warblers were there).
> 
> not sure what these scenes were for (but everyone seemed to be in red/bright vibrant colors).
> Also Kevin/Artie was in the letterman jacket - I don't think he's worn is since S2 when he was on the football team, so maybe he rejoined or something idk
> 
> 
> **UNCONFIRMED BUT POSSIBLE 5X01 SPOILERS**
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> *These are the more reliable ones:*
> - 'Hey Jude' will be covered in episode 2 and will be recorded tomorrow (apparently Chris/Kurt is singing part of the song)
> - Burt (and possibly Will) will be at Dalton
> - Ryder/Blake was wearing the same clothes as Jake/Jacob - so Ryder is probably back in New Directions in ep. 1
> - All you need is love was filmed today... "they play the song while Kurt is with Burt and Kurt walks to the entrance where (I think Blaine is)"
> 
> *These are the ones likely to be false:*
> - Santana will talk about her feelings towards Brittany, and her plan to move on.
> - Klaine will get back together soon
> - Burt turns out to be ok with Blaine proposing
> - Kurt will mention Adam (and says that they didn't work), and it doesn't look like Adam will be returning
> - Blaine/Sebastian interaction
> - Burt brings Kurt to Dalton
> - No Klaine kiss
> - Sebastian helps with the proposal
> - The graduates aren't coming back to help with the proposal, they're just there because they were there at the end of 4x22
> - No mention of Joe and Sugar
> - Hunter isn't at Dalton
> - The episode will mostly be Klaine related (so if you don'e like Klaine then probs not a good episode for you), but some of the episode will focus on 'Kartie' (kitty/artie), but all they do it 'flirt'
> - Santana will have a 'girl' but won't be ready for a girlfriend - she will make it clear she will always love Brittany but is ready for something new. Her new gf won't be shown for a few episodes
> - all you need is love is the closing number
> - Ryder/Unique isn't addressed in the first episode (FUUUUU)
> - got to get you into my life is about halfway through the episode
> - No kurcheltana or hummelberry in first episode
> - 5x01 happens a few days after 4x22
> 
> 
> 
> but yeah, like I mentioned, the bottom lot are most likely fake, the top ones are most reliable
> 
> ---------
> NeNe just tweeted she is reading her script for Glee so guessing Coach Roz is going to be in an early episode yay (I'd assume it's not 5x01 since it seems late for her to be getting the script - probs 5x02 or 5x03)
> 
> 
> HAMMY DIS 1 IS 4 U!!
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> Jenna was filming scenes at Dalton <3



OMG OMG OMG SHE HAS A LINE????
SO ITS NOT JUST A KLAINE EPISODE   

- - - Post Merge - - -

aww Jake, I posted about the Unique bulldog thing in the glee forums and ummmmmm.
Well guess who got a warning.


----------



## Jake

Hamusuta said:


> aww Jake, I posted about the Unique bulldog thing in the glee forums and ummmmmm.
> Well guess who got a warning.




HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA OMG HAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHA ZOMGL AHAHAHAHAHAHHAHA

LINK ME.


----------



## Hamusuta

Jake. said:


> HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA OMG HAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHA ZOMGL AHAHAHAHAHAHHAHA
> 
> LINK ME.


I CAN'T they deleted the post ;~;

All i got was a message saying:
WARNING.
Your post from the Ryder/Unique thread was deleted. We don't allow bashing of characters.


----------



## Jake

Hamusuta said:


> I CAN'T they deleted the post ;~;
> 
> All i got was a message saying:
> WARNING.
> Your post from the Ryder/Unique thread was deleted. We don't allow bashing of characters.


----------



## Hamusuta

Jake. said:


>



OMG xD


----------



## Jake

The brazilian site who gives out song spoilers tweeted lyrics to you can't stop the beat. now it could be nothing, but people are thinkin' it'll be an original 5 number (as amber was in the studio today), and the original 5 have solos in that song (well six but RIP cory).

Idk what song it could be tho (maybe let it be??)


also here are some videos form filming yesterday (you can hear all you need is love in them)
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jiFM0SQ5LUI#at=11
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Kkww1AKi51c

Apparently there is another one where you can hear Kurt, but i've yet to find it


Major betrayal in this spoiler do not open if you want your whole life to be ruined


Spoiler










The Warbler ties are fake!!!!!!!!!!!!!111




now a more serious mind **** which is a possible spoiler to the episode


Spoiler









A fan pointed out the heart shaped broach, and now speculation has risen that blaine never bought a ring, instead he bought that broach.

IMO I'd prefer that but I don't think RIB are that smart lol


----------



## Sleepy

I wonder how the real life death of actor Cory Monteith will be incorporated into the story. It is such a tragedy. Despite that, I am looking forward to the next season. Is it known when the season premier will be? I haven't been keeping up with it online.

I really feel so bad for Lea Michelle. Her emotion is truly going to shine in this next season. For better or worse.

- - - Post Merge - - -

I just read through this thread for the past couple of pages and those gifs are making me smile so much thank you people oh my goodness


----------



## Jake

Sleepy said:


> I wonder how the real life death of actor Cory Monteith will be incorporated into the story. It is such a tragedy. Despite that, I am looking forward to the next season. Is it known when the season premier will be? I haven't been keeping up with it online.
> 
> I really feel so bad for Lea Michelle. Her emotion is truly going to shine in this next season. For better or worse.



1) they're going to kill him off. From what I've read they're thinking of doing something with drugs to raise drug awareness but think that's kinda dumb because Finn had nothing to do with drugs
2) Premieres on September 26

Yeah I feel bad for Lea. But she is defs getting better. Anyone else see her speech at teen choice awards <3


----------



## Hamusuta

NO.
Let it Be must be a Tartie duet. ; ;


----------



## Jake

Hamusuta said:


> NO.
> Let it Be must be a Tartie duet. ; ;



im fine with tartle or original 5 tbh


----------



## Hamusuta

Jake. said:


> im fine with tartle or original 5 tbh



As long as they both have more lines than everyone else.

- - - Post Merge - - -

I could imagine what they will do is have Rachel sing 3/4 of it on her own. then everyone else have one line. Then they all sing together.


----------



## Jake

Hamusuta said:


> As long as they both have more lines than everyone else.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> I could imagine what they will do is have Rachel sing 3/4 of it on her own. then everyone else have one line. Then they all sing together.



it's funny 'cause its true lol


anyway its still speculation atm so yea


----------



## Hamusuta

oath you are going to love this.



Spoiler



Snippet of All you need is love.


----------



## Jake

5x01 song spoiler


Spoiler



Hard Days Night - Rachel and Santana



5x02 episode title + spoiler? (Hammy prepare ur ovaries)


Spoiler



Title: Tina In The Sky With Diamonds
Spoiler: Apparently this is the prom episode




also for 5x03- the brazilian site wont be releasing the title/songs/spoilers out of respects to cory


----------



## oath2order

Hamusuta said:


> oath you are going to love this.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> Snippet of All you need is love.



IS THAT THE HORRIBLE PROPOSAL.


----------



## Jake

AHAHAHAHAHHA YES!!!







BECCA AND JENNA WERE IN THERE TOO!!!!!!!!! (so was chris)

blaine and tina duet??
https://twitter.com/alxanders/status/367875280884736000


also looks like Sue is back at McKinley (weird I didnt pick up on this earlier)






“Well, you know, Sue Sylvester is back at McKinley…She was fired at the end of last season but I’m not going to say what capacity she’s back at McKinley but it’s pretty funny.”


----------



## Hamusuta

YOU GUYS I CANT COPE.
BLINA DUET.
TINA NAMED AFTER AN EPISODE
I CANT
OMG
AIOSDFJAPIDUFHAPSOFHAS
<3333333333333333333333333333333333333333333333333333333333333333333333


----------



## Jake

Hamusuta said:


> YOU GUYS I CANT COPE.
> BLINA DUET.
> TINA NAMED AFTER AN EPISODE
> I CANT
> OMG
> AIOSDFJAPIDUFHAPSOFHAS
> <3333333333333333333333333333333333333333333333333333333333333333333333



IT MIGHT JUST BE THEM DUETTING IN A GROUP NUMBER BUT I HOPE IT'S A PROPER DUET!!!!!!!!!!!!!1


----------



## Hamusuta

Jake. said:


> IT MIGHT JUST BE THEM DUETTING IN A GROUP NUMBER BUT I HOPE IT'S A PROPER DUET!!!!!!!!!!!!!1



ALSO TITTY DUET RUMOURSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS ASIFU HAIUFHPASFHIASPUNIPABDVU
JAKE IT'S TOO MUCHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH <33333333333333 canttttt handleeeeeeeeee theeeeee excitementtttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt


----------



## Jake

Hamusuta said:


> ALSO TITTY DUET RUMOURSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS ASIFU HAIUFHPASFHIASPUNIPABDVU
> JAKE IT'S TOO MUCHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH <33333333333333 canttttt handleeeeeeeeee theeeeee excitementtttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt



i feel ya


----------



## oath2order

They call it Titty.

I can't even.


----------



## Jake

oath2order said:


> They call it Titty.
> 
> I can't even.



them classy ****ers call it kittina but titty's where its at 8)


----------



## Hamusuta

Jake. said:


> them classy ****ers call it kittina but titty's where its at 8)



IT IS TITTY.
ANYONE WHO DISAGREES GETS SENT TO THE DUNGEON.


----------



## Hamusuta

Ok so apparently Tina is on drugs for 5x02. 

wat.


----------



## Jake

Hamusuta said:


> Ok so apparently Tina is on drugs for 5x02.
> 
> wat.


----------



## oath2order

Tina in the Sky With Diamonds.

Based off the song Lucy in the Sky with Diamonds.

Lucy. Sky. Diamonds. LSD.

At least there's SOME reason for Tina's drugs.


----------



## Hamusuta

I just think it is way too insensitive to be dealing with a drug issue in Glee when Cory only died a month and a bit ago.


----------



## Jake

Hamusuta said:


> I just think it is way too insensitive to be dealing with a drug issue in Glee when Cory only died a month and a bit ago.



there's no official word on whether tina will be on drugs yet, its just speculation


----------



## oath2order

Hamusuta said:


> I just think it is way too insensitive to be dealing with a drug issue in Glee when Cory only died a month and a bit ago.



Maybe that's how they deal with sensitive topics. By talking about them.


----------



## Jake

Alex anders tweeted a pic of Kevin's 'let it be' tattoo - tartie???
They are casting a stunt double for Tina


----------



## locker

SockHead said:


> ok admit it glee sucks



yess


----------



## oath2order

I swear to god if they reprise Don't Stop Believin' for another time as the original Five Four's tribute to Finn in episode three >.>


----------



## Jake

one of the peeps who runs the brazilian spoilers site just tweeted this

"I will be forever bitter because of Let it Be #nothappy"

> https://twitter.com/tatpsy/status/368559462312714242


----------



## oath2order

I wonder if that means Let it Be got wrecked


----------



## Jake

oath2order said:


> I wonder if that means Let it Be got wrecked



people are saying that ryan said in an interview that it will be Artie/Marley but I've seen nothing reliable so pretty sure it's bull****


----------



## Hamusuta

Jake. said:


> one of the peeps who runs the brazilian spoilers site just tweeted this
> 
> "I will be forever bitter because of Let it Be #nothappy"
> 
> > https://twitter.com/tatpsy/status/368559462312714242



I have just a weird Hamu feeling, that its a Tina/Blaine duet.

But if Marley steals ANOTHER duet from my Tina bby ima slice that girls throat like a watermelon.


----------



## Jake

Hamusuta said:


> I have just a weird Hamu feeling, that its a Tina/Blaine duet.
> 
> But if Marley steals ANOTHER duet from my Tina bby  slice that girls throat like a watermelon.



hammy plz


----------



## Hamusuta

Jake. said:


> hammy plz



>:I


----------



## Hamusuta

Ok lost hope in Let it Be.
Hamu feeling has gone.

WHO CARES there is a Tina-centric episode!


----------



## oath2order

Let It Be sucks anyways >.>


----------



## Jake

final song spoilers for 5x01


Spoiler



I saw her standing there: Blaine, Sam, Ryder and Jake
Drive my car: Kitty & Artie + Blaine, Ryder, Sam (as in, Kitty and Artie will have the majority of solos, B, R & S will be doing back up)



5x02 spoilers


Spoiler



Q:does Santana have any story lines in the Beatles episodes??
A: just wait for the 5x02 song spoiler 
Tina sings 3 songs in 5x02 (hopefully one solo, one duet and either another solo/duet or group number)
Kurt, Marley and Rachel will also sing in 5x02 (and since Becca/Jenna & Jenna/Darren & Melissa/Blake were in the studio together, as was Alex, pretty sure that means Kity, Blaine, Marley, Ryder and Wade/Unique will sing, too)


----------



## Hamusuta

Jake. said:


> final song spoilers for 5x01
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> I saw her standing there: Blaine, Sam, Ryder and Jake
> Drive my car: Kitty & Artie + Blaine, Ryder, Sam (as in, Kitty and Artie will have the majority of solos, B, R & S will be doing back up)
> 
> 
> 
> 5x02 spoilers
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> Q:does Santana have any story lines in the Beatles episodes??
> A: just wait for the 5x02 song spoiler
> Tina sings 3 songs in 5x02 (hopefully one solo, one duet and either another solo/duet or group number)
> Kurt, Marley and Rachel will also sing in 5x02 (and since Becca/Jenna & Jenna/Darren & Melissa/Blake were in the studio together, as was Alex, pretty sure that means Kity, Blaine, Marley, Ryder and Wade/Unique will sing, too)



Ok for real, Blaine in 2 more songs? Oh wow.

MY BBY IS SINGING IN 3 SONGS IN 1 EPISODE <3

I think thats a new record.

In other news:

OMG DEMI LOVATO TO GUEST STAR ON GLEE OMG OMG.


Spoiler



Glee is adding a little X appeal in Season 5.

Actress-singer and X Factor judge Demi Lovato is nearing a deal to join the Fox musical dramedy’s upcoming fifth season for a significant arc, TVLine has learned exclusively.

According to sources, Lovato (who turns 21 on Tuesday) will play Dani, a NYC-based struggling artist friend of Rachel and Santana’s. She will also interact frequently with Adam Lambert’s incoming character, and the pair will have several musical numbers together.

Lovato’s deal calls for her to appear in at least six episodes, beginning with the second part of the show’s Beatles’ tribute, airing Oct. 3. (Glee will work around Lovato’s X Factor schedule.)

The Glee gig marks Lovato’s first major acting role since her Disney Channel series Sonny with a Chance went off the air two years ago. Additional acting credits include the Camp Rock films and episodes of Prison Break and Grey’s Anatomy.

Expect Fox to maximize the cross-promotional opportunities, what with X Factor‘s results show leading into Glee on Thursdays this fall. (I’m calling the tagline: “It’s Demi X 2!”)

Glee returns with Season 5 on Thursday, Sept. 26 at 9/8c.

http://tvline.com/20...on-5-cast-dani/



5x02 Song Spoiler:


Spoiler



Here Comes The Sun - Santana and Dani (Demi Lovatos character)
DEMI AND SANTANA ARE TOTES LESBIANS OMG GUYS I ALREADY SHIP IT ;~;



JAKE WHERE ARE YOU I NEED SOMEONE TO FANGIRL WITH


----------



## Jake

Hamusuta said:


> Ok for real, Blaine in 2 more songs? Oh wow.
> 
> MY BBY IS SINGING IN 3 SONGS IN 1 EPISODE <3
> 
> I think thats a new record.
> 
> In other news:
> 
> OMG DEMI LOVATO TO GUEST STAR ON GLEE OMG OMG.
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> Glee is adding a little X appeal in Season 5.
> 
> Actress-singer and X Factor judge Demi Lovato is nearing a deal to join the Fox musical dramedy’s upcoming fifth season for a significant arc, TVLine has learned exclusively.
> 
> According to sources, Lovato (who turns 21 on Tuesday) will play Dani, a NYC-based struggling artist friend of Rachel and Santana’s. She will also interact frequently with Adam Lambert’s incoming character, and the pair will have several musical numbers together.
> 
> Lovato’s deal calls for her to appear in at least six episodes, beginning with the second part of the show’s Beatles’ tribute, airing Oct. 3. (Glee will work around Lovato’s X Factor schedule.)
> 
> The Glee gig marks Lovato’s first major acting role since her Disney Channel series Sonny with a Chance went off the air two years ago. Additional acting credits include the Camp Rock films and episodes of Prison Break and Grey’s Anatomy.
> 
> Expect Fox to maximize the cross-promotional opportunities, what with X Factor‘s results show leading into Glee on Thursdays this fall. (I’m calling the tagline: “It’s Demi X 2!”)
> 
> Glee returns with Season 5 on Thursday, Sept. 26 at 9/8c.
> 
> http://tvline.com/20...on-5-cast-dani/
> 
> 
> 
> 5x02 Song Spoiler:
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> Here Comes The Sun - Santana and Dani (Demi Lovatos character)
> DEMI AND SANTANA ARE TOTES LESBIANS OMG GUYS I ALREADY SHIP IT ;~;
> 
> 
> 
> JAKE WHERE ARE YOU I NEED SOMEONE TO FANGIRL WITH



I WAS SLEEPING!!!







I AM VERY EXCITE!!!!!!!!!!11111


----------



## oath2order

jfc they already covered "Give Your Heart a Break"

In before they have Demi cover her own song in a duet with Santana.


----------



## Hamusuta

Jake. said:


> I WAS SLEEPING!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I AM VERY EXCITE!!!!!!!!!!11111



When GObr said there was gonna be a Santana stroyline I so thought she was gonna take that prom crown from Tina omg. xD


----------



## Hamusuta

OMG WHAT:


----------



## Jake

Hamusuta said:


> OMG WHAT:



that's really old - from when DK 3DS was released.


anyway, has anyone else seen the Tina/Carrie speculation for 5x02 going on?



> Stephen King's Carrie was made into a movie considered a teen scream classic so very, very much in Ryan Murphy's wheelhouse.  Carrie is a "strange" not very popular girl.  A classmate, Ruby?, sets her up to be elected Prom Queen but as she is crowned, they dump a bucket of pigs blood on her.  Carrie has a form of telekinesis and she kind of lights up everything and it all goes BOOM in the sky.........
> 
> And the remake is coming out in October written by one of the Glee writers. Do you we know who wrote the script for 502?
> 
> Add in rumors of a dream sequence, a photo double(s) for Jenna on the same days as they are filming prom, a vine where her castmates say Jenna's about to go crazy........
> 
> Replace pig blood with red slushies and there you go.


----------



## oath2order

ohmygod Tina is gonna kill everyone


----------



## sunate

I ripped my speakers out of my computer. *Derp


----------



## Jake

oath2order said:


> ohmygod Tina is gonna kill everyone



i feel ya


----------



## Hamusuta

Guys it's real,



Spoiler



OK so the confirmed things are:

St. Peppers Heart Club (or something like that) is being sung by Marley, Unique, Jake and Ryder.

Tina is going to be Prom Queen,

STONER BRETT IS GOING TO BE KING FML

and Tina gets covered in slushies and cries then ND sings Hey Jude to her.



ALL of 5x02 song spoilers:


Spoiler



Here Comes The Sun, cantada por Santana & Dani – Can??o original da banda The Beatles.
Revolution, cantada por Tina – Can??o original da banda The Beatles.
Something, cantada por Sam - Can??o original da banda The Beatles.
Get Back, cantada por Kurt & Rachel - Can??o original da banda The Beatles.
Sgt. Pepper’s Lonely Hearts Club Band, cantada por Ryder, Marley, Jake & Unique - Can??o original da banda The Beatles.
Let It Be, cantada por Rachel, Santana, Kurt, Tina & Artie - Can??o original da banda The Beatles.
Hey Jude, cantada por Blaine, Sam, Tina & Kitty - Can??o original da banda The Beatles.



Unfortunatley it was 1 solo and 2 groupies. BUT WHATEVS, i'll get my Blina duet someday... and i'm actually happy with Let it Be. F**K YOU MARLEY.

source: http://gleekoutbr.com/musicas-quinta-temporada/


----------



## Jake

Hamusuta said:


> Guys it's real,
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> OK so the confirmed things are:
> 
> St. Peppers Heart Club (or something like that) is being sung by Marley, Unique, Jake and Ryder.
> 
> Tina is going to be Prom Queen,
> 
> STONER BRETT IS GOING TO BE KING FML
> 
> and Tina gets covered in slushies and cries then ND sings Hey Jude to her.
> 
> 
> 
> ALL of 5x02 song spoilers:
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> Here Comes The Sun, cantada por Santana & Dani – Can??o original da banda The Beatles.
> Revolution, cantada por Tina – Can??o original da banda The Beatles.
> Something, cantada por Sam - Can??o original da banda The Beatles.
> Get Back, cantada por Kurt & Rachel - Can??o original da banda The Beatles.
> Sgt. Pepper’s Lonely Hearts Club Band, cantada por Ryder, Marley, Jake & Unique - Can??o original da banda The Beatles.
> Let It Be, cantada por Rachel, Santana, Kurt, Tina & Artie - Can??o original da banda The Beatles.
> Hey Jude, cantada por Blaine, Sam, Tina & Kitty - Can??o original da banda The Beatles.
> 
> 
> 
> Unfortunatley it was 1 solo and 2 groupies. BUT WHATEVS, i'll get my Blina duet someday... and i'm actually happy with Let it Be. F**K YOU MARLEY.
> 
> source: http://gleekoutbr.com/musicas-quinta-temporada/



ya i saw.
i'm pretty happy with the tina songs, but would have liked at least 1 duet. oh well.
prom king was very unexpected tho

apparently they changed let it be singers? unless it's fake/draft



Spoiler










anyway here are the lyrics (Tina has two lines)


Spoiler



RACHEL:
When i find myself in times of trouble 
Mother mary comes to me 
Speaking words of wisdom, let it be. 

SANTANA:
And in my hour of darkness 
She is standing right in front of me 
Speaking words of wisdom, let it be. 

RACHEL:
Let it be, let it be. 
Whisper words of wisdom, let it be. 
(nd doing ooohs during this)

TINA:
And when the broken hearted people 
Living in the world agree, 

ARTIE:
There will be an answer, let it be. 

KITTY:
For though they may be parted there is 
Still a chance that they will see 

KITTY AND ARTIE:
There will be an answer, let it be. 

ND
Let it be, let it be, yeah Let it be, Let it be 
There will be an answer, let it be. 
Let it be, Let it be, yeah Let it be, Let it be
Whisper words of wisdom, let it be

KURT:
And when the night is cloudy, 
There is still a light that shines on me, 
Shine on until tomorrow, let it be. 

SANTANA:
I wake up to the sound of music 
Mother mary comes to me 

SANTANA AND KURT:
Speaking words of wisdom, let it be. 

ND
Let it be, let it be. 
There will be an answer, let it be. 
Let it be, let it be, 
Whisper words of wisdom, let it be.


------------------

apparently figgins got fired and they are gettin a new principal?? 
http://popwrapped.tumblr.com/post/58983351043/glee-exclusive-who-is-the-newest-mckinley-high

and a new janitor: http://popwrapped.tumblr.com/post/58982343321/glee-exclusive-who-is-going-to-be-wearing-a-janitorial

new janitor and principal


Spoiler



Sue = principal
Figgins = janitor
http://popwrapped.tumblr.com/post/58985449485/glee-exclusive-new-janitor-and-new-principal
"Are her and Roz Washington going to team up to take Figgins down? If you forgot in the season three finale the pair of them were planning on taking him down."

ALL THE WAY FROM SEASON 3


----------



## Hamusuta

Jake. said:


> ya i saw.
> i'm pretty happy with the tina songs, but would have liked at least 1 duet. oh well.
> prom king was very unexpected tho
> 
> apparently they changed let it be singers? unless it's fake/draft
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> anyway here are the lyrics (Tina has two lines)
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> RACHEL:
> When i find myself in times of trouble
> Mother mary comes to me
> Speaking words of wisdom, let it be.
> 
> SANTANA:
> And in my hour of darkness
> She is standing right in front of me
> Speaking words of wisdom, let it be.
> 
> RACHEL:
> Let it be, let it be.
> Whisper words of wisdom, let it be.
> (nd doing ooohs during this)
> 
> TINA:
> And when the broken hearted people
> Living in the world agree,
> 
> ARTIE:
> There will be an answer, let it be.
> 
> KITTY:
> For though they may be parted there is
> Still a chance that they will see
> 
> KITTY AND ARTIE:
> There will be an answer, let it be.
> 
> ND
> Let it be, let it be, yeah Let it be, Let it be
> There will be an answer, let it be.
> Let it be, Let it be, yeah Let it be, Let it be
> Whisper words of wisdom, let it be
> 
> KURT:
> And when the night is cloudy,
> There is still a light that shines on me,
> Shine on until tomorrow, let it be.
> 
> SANTANA:
> I wake up to the sound of music
> Mother mary comes to me
> 
> SANTANA AND KURT:
> Speaking words of wisdom, let it be.
> 
> ND
> Let it be, let it be.
> There will be an answer, let it be.
> Let it be, let it be,
> Whisper words of wisdom, let it be.
> 
> 
> ------------------
> 
> apparently figgins got fired and they are gettin a new principal??
> http://popwrapped.tumblr.com/post/58983351043/glee-exclusive-who-is-the-newest-mckinley-high
> 
> and a new janitor: http://popwrapped.tumblr.com/post/58982343321/glee-exclusive-who-is-going-to-be-wearing-a-janitorial
> 
> new janitor and principal
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> Sue = principal
> Figgins = janitor
> http://popwrapped.tumblr.com/post/58985449485/glee-exclusive-new-janitor-and-new-principal
> "Are her and Roz Washington going to team up to take Figgins down? If you forgot in the season three finale the pair of them were planning on taking him down."
> 
> ALL THE WAY FROM SEASON 3



I think it's a draft, because at the top it says ' Artie / Rachel / Santana / Kurt / Kitty / ND ' with no Tina at all....
AND IF THATS THE CASE THEN AIEOSFUHPAWHUFAIOWS  NO.


----------



## Jake

Hamusuta said:


> I think it's a draft, because at the top it says ' Artie / Rachel / Santana / Kurt / Kitty / ND ' with no Tina at all....
> AND IF THATS THE CASE THEN AIEOSFUHPAWHUFAIOWS  NO.



the top says no tina but tina is on the side and apparently written with pen somewhere (i cant see it) but tina is defs on the side.

but even if it is final, at least they added kitty, and not blaine so i'm not that annoyed at it.
and by the looks of it it looks like kurcheltana got the majority of the song anyway.


----------



## Hamusuta

Jake. said:


> the top says no tina but tina is on the side and apparently written with pen somewhere (i cant see it) but tina is defs on the side.
> 
> but even if it is final, at least they added kitty, and not blaine so i'm not that annoyed at it.
> and by the looks of it it looks like kurcheltana got the majority of the song anyway.


I got shouted at on the forums again,all I said was "Sophomores took over Season 4, SEASON 5 IS SENIORS YEAR TO SHINE."


----------



## Jake

THATS NOT EVEN THAT BAD WHY


----------



## Hamusuta

Jake. said:


> THATS NOT EVEN THAT BAD WHY


CUZ APPARENTLY THEY R MAD CUZ MARLEY IN 1 SONG AND TINA IN 3 BUT I THINK THAT IS RIDICULOUS BECAUSE MARLEY GOT LIKE 50 SONGS LAST SEASON AND TINA GOT LIKE 10 ITS JUST EFUJASQDPUIGFASDFPGNASDPGNU


----------



## Bones

Tina has basically always been on the sidelines. Not really sure why they even kept her around when all they do is shelf her.

I mean - I don't find her all that interesting as a character, so it doesn't really bug me, but apparently a lot of people are making a bit stink about it because she's Asian. Which.. I guess it understandable, but they've featured plenty of characters of color, so meh. 

People will always be upset over something. That's just how life is.


----------



## oath2order

I don't think people are upset that she get shelved because she's Asian. People are upset because she barely gets any time on the show compared to Blaine some other people.


----------



## Jake

Yeah, what Oath said.

But for me, Tina has always been my favorite character since the pilot, and it's just irit when people who came halfway through S2 (BLAINE) who get 285785 songs and 4x as much screen time/character development, it's annoying.

Even more irit is that Tina was a main cast member from the start, and yet guest stars get more screen time/development/songs than her.

Not to mention in On My Way (or the "here's what you missed" for props)...










			
				Here's What You Missed - Props said:
			
		

> “The Glee Club’s been ignoring Tina all year long…’Tina won’t mind being recast.’ ‘No, she won’t.’ Actually, she kind of got ignored last year too…actually Tina’s sorta been ignored the whole time, and she’s been in the New Directions since forever. The first time she got a solo she insisted she was bad and forced Mr. Schue to give the song to Rachel, and every solo since she’s either gotten booed or started crying uncontrollably. No one noticed she went from dressing punk to dressing goth to dressing like a gogo dancer in 60s swinging London. She even got Mike Chang into college and she hardly got a thank you. Sometimes people don’t even seem to know her name! ‘Girl Chang.’ ‘Tina Blowin’ Wang’ ‘Asian Horror Movie’ And that’s what you missed…on Glee!”



^^^ The writers know that they're giving Tina **** treatment but do nothing about it (or when they do take action it's just for one episode). It's just irritating.


5x03 song spoiler


Spoiler



Seasons of Love - Rent (it's a group number)


----------



## oath2order

I knew they'd do that song eventually.

If there was ever a song I hated more than Imagine, it's that one. >.>

I'm still waiting for Jenna to leave the show then come and tell everyone how horrible it was.


----------



## Hamusuta

Jake. said:


> Yeah, what Oath said.
> 
> But for me, Tina has always been my favorite character since the pilot, and it's just irit when people who came halfway through S2 (BLAINE) who get 285785 songs and 4x as much screen time/character development, it's annoying.
> 
> Even more irit is that Tina was a main cast member from the start, and yet guest stars get more screen time/development/songs than her.
> 
> Not to mention in On My Way (or the "here's what you missed" for props)...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ^^^ The writers know that they're giving Tina **** treatment but do nothing about it (or when they do take action it's just for one episode). It's just irritating.
> 
> 
> 5x03 song spoiler
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> Seasons of Love - Rent (it's a group number)



Who is rent?

And OATH JENNA IS STAYING ON THE SHOW UNTIL THE VERY END SO SHUT IT OK?


----------



## Jake

Hamusuta said:


> Who is rent?
> 
> And OATH JENNA IS STAYING ON THE SHOW UNTIL THE VERY END SO SHUT IT OK?



rent is a musical


----------



## Hamusuta

Jake. said:


> rent is a musical



ohhh i thought you meant the character singing the song, so dont we know who then?


----------



## Jake

Hamusuta said:


> ohhh i thought you meant the character singing the song, so dont we know who then?



apparently 'everyone'
but i think it will be original 5


----------



## Jake

5x03 episode title


Spoiler



the quarterback


----------



## Hamusuta

Jake. said:


> 5x03 episode title
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> the quarterback



beautiful


----------



## Jake

confirmed


Spoiler



Dani (Demi Lovato) will play Santana's love interest


----------



## Hamusuta

Jake. said:


> confirmed
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> Dani (Demi Lovato) will play Santana's love interest



So I guess Dani is Ryan after all.
Thank god, I can't have a character called Ryan going on the show, would confuse the hell out of me xD


----------



## Jake

new promo


----------



## oath2order

Darren shut up.

Wait who the **** put Sue in charge of the school?

This show I swear.


----------



## Jake

yer idk

anyway, in the group shot at 46 seconds, joe and sugar are missing (no surprise) but you can see ryder.
and since it's a scene where will says theyre doing the beatles (meaning it'll be early on in 5x01) seems kinda stupid since he said he'd quit in 4x22.. wish he was out for longer


----------



## Lauraa

Ooooooh! Can't wait for Glee to start again


----------



## Jake

ok apparently they're considering rewriting Demi'e character

also apparently this was taken yesterday, look at the finger


Spoiler


----------



## Hamusuta

Jake. said:


> ok apparently they're considering rewriting Demi'e character
> 
> also apparently this was taken yesterday, look at the finger
> 
> 
> Spoiler



Don't care in the slightest lol, oathyyyyy your gonna love this one :3


----------



## Hamusuta

Jake. said:


> new promo


Just noticed that looks like Tina next to Blaine on the spinny ride thing, bffs 5ever ;(


----------



## Hamusuta

STOP MAKING THIS THREAD INACITVEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEGQAGIODASFJASD

But they are making an album for the Beatles songs.
GUESS WHICH 1 SONG THEY ARE LEAVING OUT OF THE ALBUM.
THATS RIGHT.
TINAS ****ING SOLO.
IM SO PISSED OFF RIGHT NOW


----------



## Jake

Hamusuta said:


> STOP MAKING THIS THREAD INACITVEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEGQAGIODASFJASD
> 
> But they are making an album for the Beatles songs.
> GUESS WHICH 1 SONG THEY ARE LEAVING OUT OF THE ALBUM.
> THATS RIGHT.
> TINAS ****ING SOLO.
> IM SO PISSED OFF RIGHT NOW



it was the labor day weekend they didnt do any filming there was nothing to post lol (except that all you need is love is the final song of 5x01)
- so now im gonna assume the album is the order of the songs in the episodes (and then just fit revolution into it somewhere)
and yes I just saw that and came here to post it, so mad 


HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHA WE ALL KNEW IT

"TVLINE BONUS SPOILER | Rumor has it that a cover of Katy Perry’s smash single “Roar” will be prominently featured in a fall episode."

oh glee. you do know that in the glee world the song hasn't been released yet?
You only just competed in regionals, which means you're only in about March/April I guess. The school year finishes in June/July and Roar came out in August so... Good job (Y)
Unless they perform Roar after nationals/graduation, but I doubt it.

also another rumor is they're reviving another song from S1 for 5x03 - it'll probably be faithfully/keep holdin on/ill stand by u/lean on me or something


----------



## oath2order

It's probably gonna be Faithfully then.


----------



## Hamusuta

Jake. said:


> it was the labor day weekend they didnt do any filming there was nothing to post lol (except that all you need is love is the final song of 5x01)
> - so now im gonna assume the album is the order of the songs in the episodes (and then just fit revolution into it somewhere)
> and yes I just saw that and came here to post it, so mad
> 
> 
> HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHA WE ALL KNEW IT
> 
> "TVLINE BONUS SPOILER | Rumor has it that a cover of Katy Perry’s smash single “Roar” will be prominently featured in a fall episode."
> 
> oh glee. you do know that in the glee world the song hasn't been released yet?
> You only just competed in regionals, which means you're only in about March/April I guess. The school year finishes in June/July and Roar came out in August so... Good job (Y)
> Unless they perform Roar after nationals/graduation, but I doubt it.
> 
> also another rumor is they're reviving another song from S1 for 5x03 - it'll probably be faithfully/keep holdin on/ill stand by u/lean on me or something


I got told off again for overreacting about Revolution being unreleased, by the time 5x02 comes i think i'll be banned 

But i just copied and pasted what you said so now people are going to love me again.
they didnt love me to begin with ;-;


----------



## Jake

lol
anyway
5x01 and 5x02 synopsis (plus Dani + Santana spoiler)


Spoiler



On the all-new “Love, Love, Love” premiere episode airing Thursday, September 26, the New Directions are back in action and take on their biggest assignment yet: The Beatles! As Will enlists the kids to pay homage to the classic song catalog from the Fab Four, Blaine and Kurt attempt to answer questions about their future together. Meanwhile, Rachel’s New York ambitions take an unexpected turn. 

Beatlemania continues at McKinley with the “Tina in the Sky with Diamonds” episode airing Thursday, October 3 (9:00-10:00 PM ET/PT).  It’s time for the students to vote for prom queen and king, but when Tina receives a nomination, she takes on a fierce attitude that alienates her biggest supporters. Meanwhile, Rachel adjusts to a new attitude of her own as she and Santana work at a Broadway diner to make ends meet.


Dani is still Santana's love interest and Demi has said in an interview they will kiss


----------



## Hamusuta

Jake. said:


> lol
> anyway
> 5x01 and 5x02 synopsis (plus Dani + Santana spoiler)
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> On the all-new “Love, Love, Love” premiere episode airing Thursday, September 26, the New Directions are back in action and take on their biggest assignment yet: The Beatles! As Will enlists the kids to pay homage to the classic song catalog from the Fab Four, Blaine and Kurt attempt to answer questions about their future together. Meanwhile, Rachel’s New York ambitions take an unexpected turn.
> 
> Beatlemania continues at McKinley with the “Tina in the Sky with Diamonds” episode airing Thursday, October 3 (9:00-10:00 PM ET/PT).  It’s time for the students to vote for prom queen and king, but when Tina receives a nomination, she takes on a fierce attitude that alienates her biggest supporters. Meanwhile, Rachel adjusts to a new attitude of her own as she and Santana work at a Broadway diner to make ends meet.
> 
> 
> Dani is still Santana's love interest and Demi has said in an interview they will kiss



Good, *****y!Tina gets a lot of fame and people love her.
But I don't  I want nice Tina, and I bet now when everyone was supposed to feel sorry for her because slushie, people will be like 'emg she desurved dat'


omfg demi and naya are going to kiss brb dying.


----------



## Jake

Actually, relistening she says "I don't want people to think 'omg Demi's kissing a girl" it doesn't really confirm they'll kiss, but it pretty much does.


also I love ***** tina lol

also there's a new promo out but i cant link/watch yet coz im outside since my house is being painted and have ****ty connection

ok i think this is it







what i gathered form the promo


Spoiler



ok somehow i managed to watch it lol
blaine runs for prom king and neck brace cheerio runs for queen. and based on this photo






there's a pink dress in the corner, and from bts tweets such as this and this which show Kitty wearing a pink dress for prim, i'd assume Kitty runs, too. and apparently artie runs. so i guess pairs are stoner brett x neck brace cheerio, blaine x tina, and kitty x artie (yer artie does run in the pic i showed above (which i only have half of) next to blaine at the bottom you can see a wheelchair)

looks like rachel will be in lima for the all you need is love (you see her in the background when kurt and santana hug and thats the outfit kurt wears and it looks like theyre at dalton)


----------



## oath2order

I hate the Beatles still.


----------



## Jake

me2 lololololololololololololol


edit ok they be release promo pics for the episode



Spoiler





























5x03 song spoilers


Spoiler



“Shum revealed that the cast will sing a few throwback tunes, which were sung by Finn’s character in previous episodes.”




ring?


----------



## Hamusuta

oh dear lawd jeezus tell me kurt didnt accept.

Ryder looks like he has had plastic surgery in that picture.

Im guessing that ***** in the purple cart is Ruby, lay a finger on my girl and i will cut you like a MELON. (i think i already used that threat on marley loololol)

ok hold up. why is tina not in the cart with blaine omg she better be in there with sam or someone idk i dont want her to miss out on the fun.

and omfg what is tina wearing like wow. but blaine is running for king so it was possible for blina for king and queen im going to cry now and shoot brett


----------



## Jake

5x03 actual song spoiler


Spoiler



Santana sings 'If I Die Young' by The Band Perry



@hammy: tina is by herself lle


----------



## oath2order

Jake. said:


> 5x03 actual song spoiler
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> Santana sings 'If I Die Young' by The Band Perry



I feel slightly offended.


----------



## Hamusuta

Jake. said:


> 5x03 actual song spoiler
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> Santana sings 'If I Die Young' by The Band Perry
> 
> 
> 
> @hammy: tina is by herself lle



good she can smash into ruby. 
as for the song spoiler. oh god. people are not gonna like this.


----------



## Jake

we dont know for sure if that is Ruby (but i do think it is)


and as for the song spoiler.
1) we don't even know the context of the song. so...
2) the episode is a celebration of Finn's life. From what I am gathering, "If I die young" - Santana hear's about Finn's death, then thinks to herself 'what would happen if I died young' paying tribute to Finn in her song and ****. Idk makes more sense in my head than in words, but seriously - how many times have you gotten a song spoiler then been like 'ZOMGL ASGHFAKGJSFDSJGSDFKF DIS IS GNA B GOOD SPECULATE THE CONTEXT LEFT RIGHT AND CENTER COZ WE GOT SWEG' and then when it actually happens you're like 'wtf'. 
Anyway, I've yet to listen to the song, I've been meaning to for a few hours but haven't gotten around to it. So I'll probably listen to the lyrics then edit this post with more thoughts.


----------



## Hamusuta

Ok so confirmed spoiler


Spoiler



Tina get's a 'surprise' nomination for prom queen and takes on a fierce attitute(we know this) but because she hasn't been turning up to glee sessions or something like that, the glee club are alienating away from her.


let me find source its somewhere on the MEAN forums


----------



## Jake

5x03 spoiler


Spoiler



Puck has a military recruitment storyline


----------



## oath2order

Jake. said:


> 5x03 spoiler
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> Puck has a military recruitment storyline



Let's re-do Finn's storylines okay yes


----------



## Jake

just listened to 'if I die young' it's a really beautiful song so im looking forward to it being in the episode

-----------------

ok apparently Revolution has been recorded.
And it's assumed to be 100% Tina song, no backing vocals (no BV = no backing vocals?)






-----------------

and this was posted






said it was fake except for two songs (which are if i die young, and seasons of love). so that means that Smile, Imagine and keep holding on isn't the reprized song/s


----------



## Jake

pls no


----------



## in-a-pickle

I have a confession to make..I love Glee xD Saw this board and thought...other people watch it toooo?!! I'm not alone xD


----------



## oath2order

in-a-pickle said:


> I have a confession to make..I love Glee xD Saw this board and thought...other people watch it toooo?!! I'm not alone xD



Who are your favorite pairings.


----------



## in-a-pickle

oath2order said:


> Who are your favorite pairings.



I'll always be a Quam fan. I miss them, no matter how long ago or short it was, season 2 was my favorite season. Other than that...Tina/Artie (Tartie I guess?) and of course...Brittana.


----------



## oath2order

in-a-pickle said:


> I'll always be a Quam fan. I miss them, no matter how long ago or short it was, season 2 was my favorite season. Other than that...Tina/Artie (Tartie I guess?) and of course...Brittana.



are you a fan of Klaine.


----------



## in-a-pickle

oath2order said:


> are you a fan of Klaine.



I dunno. I like Kurt but Blaine often bores me to death xD They work well together (and I know they'll end up together)


----------



## oath2order

in-a-pickle said:


> They work well together



ψ?u'υε ʍε† ωι†h α †εƦƦιβlε Ŧα†ε, hαυεπ'† ψ?u﹖

>.>

I hate Blaine.


----------



## in-a-pickle

oath2order said:


> ψ?u'υε ʍε† ωι†h α †εƦƦιβlε Ŧα†ε, hαυεπ'† ψ?u﹖
> 
> >.>
> 
> I hate Blaine.



The thing about Blaine that annoys me to NO END is how he constantly gets songs, his voice is not that diverse and you can really only take so much. I'll even skip past one of his songs while watching an episode.


----------



## oath2order

in-a-pickle said:


> The thing about Blaine that annoys me to NO END is how he constantly gets songs, his voice is not that diverse and you can really only take so much. I'll even skip past one of his songs while watching an episode.



HE SOUNDS THE SAME IN EVERY SONG. I'M SO GLAD SOMEONE ELSE NOTICED THAT.

He makes the worst faces too.

For example






Yeah. There's that. I mean, granted, I don't hate the actor. I hate the character.

I do like Kurt. And Chris Colfer.


----------



## Jake

oath2order said:


> Who are your favorite pairings.



I ship cassandra july with tina


----------



## Hamusuta

Jake. said:


> I ship cassandra july with tina



tinsandra it has to happen.

and tartie EWW no ty.

Tinas geek days are over, shes now into abs and homosexuals


----------



## Jake

Hamusuta said:


> tinsandra it has to happen.
> 
> and tartie EWW no ty.
> 
> Tinas geek days are over, shes now into abs and homosexuals



tina + abs = otp


----------



## Hamusuta

So apparently we are getting the promo pics today OMFG YES PLEASE


----------



## Jake

ok I am probs just makin **** up but here goes



Spoiler



Lea was in NYC today filming. She had a purple coat on, and was seen wearing the 'Finn' necklace.
Lots of people tweeted how a 'Funny Girl' poster got put up on a Broadway street, so obviously Glee was filming. Even Ryan tweeted a pic;






However. Afterwards, there are pics like these which pretty much indicate Rahcel is singing (also press releases say that "Lea Michele Films Emotional Glee Song In Front of Broadway Eatery Sardi’s");









Now this is where I make **** up LOL.
So there are pictures like this- which are captioned "Lea Michele takes some quiet time over a scenic bridge in Central Park while filming scenes for ‘Glee’ in NYC"












I know it says 'quiet time' but it seems as though the 'emotional song' Lea is singing is the one she will sing in 5x03 (because out of the Beatles songs she sings Yesterday (which I'm pretty sure has already been filmed), Hard Days Night (which is with Santana and we did not see Naya), Get Back (which is a duet with Kurt, no sighting of Chris), or Let It Be - which it very well could be, but Santana and Kurt are also on the song so seems kinda weird tbh... So that's why I'm guessing the song is Rachel's emotional song in 5x03 (plus she had a Finn necklace on, and she tweeted the Finn necklace picture when they started 5x03)

Now I make up more ****. Does that bridge where "Lea Michele takes some quiet time" look familiar?






isn't that the bridge from 2x22 where Finn and Rachel start their date in New York (that was the only pic I could find which shows it clearly and its from a youtube video LOL).

Maybe I'm just looking too far into things, or maybe it's just a coincidence but...





Length of beatles songs (excluding Revolution)


Spoiler



Yesterday (Glee Cast Version) - 2:33
Drive My Car (Glee Cast Version) - 2:32
Got To Get You Into My Life (Glee Cast Version) - 2:29
You’ve Got To Hide Your Love Away (Glee Cast Version) - 2:43
Help (Glee Cast Version) - 2:18
A Hard Day’s Night (Glee Cast Version) - 2:27
I Saw Her Standing There (Glee Cast Version) - 2:40
All You Need Is Love (Glee Cast Version) - 3:16
Get Back (Glee Cast Version) - 2:26
Here Comes The Sun (Glee Cast Version) [feat. Demi Lovato] - 3:00
Something (Glee Cast Version) - 3:01
Sgt. Pepper’s Lonely Hearts Club Band (Glee Cast Version) - 1:54
Hey Jude (Glee Cast Version) - 4:51
Let It Be (Glee Cast Version) - 4:03


----------



## Hamusuta

Well at least Tina gets to sing on the 2 longest songs


----------



## Jake

Hamusuta said:


> Well at least Tina gets to sing on the 2 longest songs



where are the promo pics you little ****


and yer i made up **** coz apparently those purple coat pics are for 5x01

yer pre sure she's filming yesterday. coz she got same hair as she got here






so must be a montage, some filmed in the apartment, some filmed on the street.


5x01 press release


Spoiler



The members of New Directions are back in action and take on their biggest assignment yet: the Beatles! As Will enlists the kids to pay homage to the classic song catalog from the Fab Four, Blaine and Kurt attempt to answer questions about their future together. Meanwhile, Rachel’s New York ambitions take an unexpected turn in the all-new “Love, Love, Love” season premiere episode of GLEE airing on Thursday, Sept. 26 (9:00-10:00 PM ET/PT) on FOX. (GLE-501) (TV-14 D, L)

Cast: Matthew Morrison as Will Schuester; Lea Michele as Rachel Berry; Amber Riley as Mercedes Jones; Chris Colfer as Kurt Hummel; Kevin McHale as Artie; Jenna Ushkowitz as Tina; Naya Rivera as Santana Lopez; Darren Criss as Blaine Anderson; Chord Overstreet as Sam Evans; Jacob Artist as Jake Puckerman; Melissa Benoist as Marley Rose; Becca Tobin as Kitty Wilde; Alex Newell as Wade “Unique” Adams; Blake Jenner as Ryder Lynn; Mike O’Malley as Burt Hummel

Guest Cast: NeNe Leakes as Coach Roz Washington and Erinn Westbrook as Bree.



who da **** is bree?????






this is erinn whoever





maybe bree is ruby?

yer bree = ruby this is from erinn's instagram





itsevdubbz My Hair & Makeup tonight - It’s as if I’m going to P*R*O*M! Oh waittt, I AM  Can’t wait to share what I’ve been shooting. #SweetSixteenForever ❤


Makes sense since Ruby/Dottie are supposedly involved in slushying tina

here is video i found of her on youtube









Glee clip sneak peek! look at all dem kitty and tina lives!!


----------



## Hamusuta

Ok so what we know:


Spoiler



Some cow lied about promo photos on tumblr and sent the glee forums crazy (where i got it from)
Bree will have some sort of grudge against Tina and recruits Dottie to her 'group' to 'take her down'
I feel like the ***** is going to get slit so many times by my melon blade she turns into a mother ****ing grape.


----------



## Jake

i like the sounds of ruby/bree tbh.


I loved Kitty before S4 started, and everyone was saying the same **** about her, how much they hated her. I even remember seeing a comment after 4x01 aired which said "atleast Quinn and Santana were likeable *****es" and now what. Everyone loves Kitty...

Idk I guess I just love the ***** characters because they actually make the show interesting.


----------



## Hamusuta

JAKE U SO SILLY

firstly you dont understand, Kitty didnt want to kill Tina but the new ***** does and i shall kill her if she even mentions her name. kk

secondly that s5 clip was cut in quarters, full scene here bby:
http://fyeahgleeclub.tumblr.com/post/60854454638/season-premiere-sneak-peek-watch-a-sneak-peek-of


----------



## Jake

Hamusuta said:


> JAKE U SO SILLY
> 
> firstly you dont understand, Kitty didnt want to kill Tina but the new ***** does and i shall kill her if she even mentions her name. kk
> 
> secondly that s5 clip was cut in quarters, full scene here bby:
> http://fyeahgleeclub.tumblr.com/post/60854454638/season-premiere-sneak-peek-watch-a-sneak-peek-of




yer i just saw it lel wtf Kartie just appeared so randomly wot.


----------



## Jake

****

?It looks like Santana is involved in one of the Funny Girl theater
scenes with Rachel in the first episode; they also were looking for extras to play stage managers, producers, assistants, etc regular theater crew type of roles
?There?s something with a ?420 club? which I assume is tied to the
Stoner Brett storyline
?Ruby/Bree/whatever her name is seems to be the one behind the Carrie stunt pulled on Tina (it?s possible context is missing and there?s more to it, idk)
*?Kitty gives Tina a new pink dress to wear after she is Carrie?d*
?For one of the diner scenes, there was a casting call for ?obnoxious children?
?Glee filmed a locker room scene for the third episode
?At least part of the Puck/military recruitment stuff is supposed to
involve some ?nerdy? people signing up with the recruiters


*?Kitty gives Tina a new pink dress to wear after she is Carrie?d*


<333333333333333333


----------



## in-a-pickle

Waahhhh...I wish season 5 would come out already. I have nothing to watch tonight, just finished season 4.


----------



## Jake

watch simgm


----------



## oath2order

What's simgm?


----------



## in-a-pickle

oath2order said:


> What's simgm?



Lol yeah, was gonna ask that same question?


----------



## Hamusuta

in-a-pickle said:


> Lol yeah, was gonna ask that same question?



Simgmproductions, its a youtube channel with glee spoofs, THEY'RE HILARIOUS OMG YOU NEED TO LOOK THEM UP NOW


----------



## Jake




----------



## oath2order

I'll pass >.>


----------



## in-a-pickle

Hamusuta said:


> Simgmproductions, its a youtube channel with glee spoofs, THEY'RE HILARIOUS OMG YOU NEED TO LOOK THEM UP NOW



Just watched the season 2 finale spoof.

"I have plans...Big plans" LOL Quinn was flat out hilarious..


----------



## Jake

in-a-pickle said:


> Just watched the season 2 finale spoof.
> 
> "I have plans...Big plans" LOL Quinn was flat out hilarious..



NOW WATCH ALL OF IT


----------



## Hamusuta

Jake. said:


> ****
> 
> ?It looks like Santana is involved in one of the Funny Girl theater
> scenes with Rachel in the first episode; they also were looking for extras to play stage managers, producers, assistants, etc regular theater crew type of roles
> ?There?s something with a ?420 club? which I assume is tied to the
> Stoner Brett storyline
> ?Ruby/Bree/whatever her name is seems to be the one behind the Carrie stunt pulled on Tina (it?s possible context is missing and there?s more to it, idk)
> *?Kitty gives Tina a new pink dress to wear after she is Carrie?d*
> ?For one of the diner scenes, there was a casting call for ?obnoxious children?
> ?Glee filmed a locker room scene for the third episode
> ?At least part of the Puck/military recruitment stuff is supposed to
> involve some ?nerdy? people signing up with the recruiters
> 
> 
> *?Kitty gives Tina a new pink dress to wear after she is Carrie?d*
> 
> 
> <333333333333333333


ASDKASFJS I DIDNT EVEN SEE THIS I CANT EVEN
GIVE ME ALL THE TITTY SCENES I KNEW THEY WOULD BE BFFS OMFG CANT CONTROL MY EXCITEMENT ASODISIOUDHAPSIUDH


----------



## Jake

Hamusuta said:


> ASDKASFJS I DIDNT EVEN SEE THIS I CANT EVEN
> GIVE ME ALL THE TITTY SCENES I KNEW THEY WOULD BE BFFS OMFG CANT CONTROL MY EXCITEMENT ASODISIOUDHAPSIUDH



******* EVERYWHERE

I WOULD POST A GIF OF GLORIOUS ******* 2 EXPRESS MY JOY BUT THEN I WUD GET BANNED


----------



## Hamusuta

Jake. said:


> ******* EVERYWHERE
> 
> I WOULD POST A GIF OF GLORIOUS ******* 2 EXPRESS MY JOY BUT THEN I WUD GET BANNED



I WILL DEN.


Spoiler


----------



## Jake

Hamusuta said:


> I WILL DEN.
> 
> 
> Spoiler



O **** M8 U AND UR SWEG



Spoiler

































ALL DESE *******!!!! DIS THREAD SHUD PROBS HAV A PORN WARNING!!!!1


----------



## Hamusuta

Jake. said:


> O **** M8 U AND UR SWEG
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ALL DESE *******!!!! DIS THREAD SHUD PROBS HAV A PORN WARNING!!!!1



LOOK AT THE SOME NIGHTS ONE
LOOK AT JAKE
LOOK AT THE WAY HE LOOKS AT TINA
THIS IS UNNACCEPTABLE
BUT YOU CAN CHEAT ON MARLEY I REALLY COULDN'T CARE LESS.


----------



## Jake

Hamusuta said:


> LOOK AT THE SOME NIGHTS ONE
> LOOK AT JAKE
> LOOK AT THE WAY HE LOOKS AT TINA
> THIS IS UNNACCEPTABLE
> BUT YOU CAN CHEAT ON MARLEY I REALLY COULDN'T CARE LESS.



WHEN YOU SAID JAKE I THOUGHT YOU MEANT ME AND I WAS LIKE WHAT THE **** U ON ABOUT

OMG SONG SPOILERS

5x03 song spoiler


Spoiler



I'll Stand By You - Mercedes

also apparently here: http://popwrapped.tumblr.com/post/60965131555/glee-exclusive-heartbreaking-song-for-5x03s-finn they are singing 'Fire and Rain' (don't know by who yet), but they said Artie was meant to sing it in Season 2, and "As a treat for you Gleeks, we do have the original demo of Artie’s version for you all below" now I don't know what the **** an 'original demo' is but that ain't kevin singing



5x04 song spoilers


Spoiler



Applause - Adam Lambert's character
Judas - Adam Lambert's character

Tbh, these could be reliable, but I don't see them as 100% set in stone. Probably very well true, but two Lady GaGa songs sung by the same character... I guess if they plan on doing Roar this will be the episode it'll be done in, too.
Oh apparently Adam just took to titter and started talking about rumors...


----------



## oath2order

SUDDENLY I REALLY WANT ADAM LAMBERT SINGING JUDAS.

Don't care about Applause too much


----------



## Hamusuta

Spoiler



ADAM WILL PLAY A DRAG QUEEN. WAT.


----------



## Jake

Hamusuta said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ADAM WILL PLAY A DRAG QUEEN. WAT.



WE ALREADY HAVE UNIQUE WAT PLS SOURCE?????/??


WAIT I JUST REFRESHED TUMBLR NVM


----------



## Jake

Since the S4 DVD is just coming out, the extras are being put online
There are two scenes - both I believe are from Swan Song. I'm 100% sure the Marley/Kitty scene is from Swan Song, because GoBR tweeted part of the script and said it was from Swan Song. And the first scene seems to fit the episode. 







Idk if it's just me, but do these scenes give anyone else Season 1 feels? I really wish they included them!




OH **** SWEGS MCGEE THERES MORE






First one is from The New Rachel. Don't really care about it as much as the other two.
Second scene is Mr. Monotony, and was cut from Makeover. I'm glad I got to hear the full song, all that was released before was a 30 second preview. But I don't love the song. I really hated the episode Makeover (probably one of my least favorites all season). I found this scene really corny, but like all deleted scenes.. Y U NO INCLUDE IN EPISODE?!?!!!

Just had emotional flashback and started crying because I wish they filmed dancing on my own


----------



## oath2order

Still annoyed over Fergalicious being cut.


----------



## Jake

oath2order said:


> Still annoyed over Fergalicious being cut.



OMG LEGIT 10 MINUTES AGO I WAS LISTENIN TO THE ORIGINAL B/COZ I WAS REMINDED HOW DID U KNOW?!?!??!?!?!!?1?11?/1??!


----------



## Hamusuta

ALL THE SONGS EXCEPT REVOLUTION ARE GONNA BE RELEASED ON MONDAY OMG I SOBBING


----------



## Jake

Hamusuta said:


> ALL THE SONGS EXCEPT REVOLUTION ARE GONNA BE RELEASED ON MONDAY OMG I SOBBING



moment of silence


----------



## oath2order

Hamusuta said:


> ALL THE SONGS EXCEPT REVOLUTION ARE GONNA BE RELEASED ON MONDAY OMG I SOBBING



THEY'RE GIVING US FERGALICIOUS?!


----------



## Jake

oath2order said:


> THEY'RE GIVING US FERGALICIOUS?!



HE MEANS THE BEATLES SONGS


----------



## oath2order

**** THE BEATLES.

UGH.


----------



## Hamusuta

Who was originally meant to sing Fergalicious?


----------



## Jake

KURTCEDES


----------



## Jake

lol its so flaat

http://its-all-coming-back-to-me.tumblr.com/post/61097974858/all-you-need-is-love-glee-cast-version


----------



## oath2order

Hamusuta said:


> Who was originally meant to sing Fergalicious?





Jake. said:


> KURTCEDES



WHY DO YOU THINK I WANT IT SO MUCH.



Jake. said:


> lol its so flaat
> 
> http://its-all-coming-back-to-me.tumblr.com/post/61097974858/all-you-need-is-love-glee-cast-version



Was Darren even trying?


----------



## Jake

oath2order said:


> Was Darren even trying?


prob not LOL


----------



## Hamusuta

I was secretly looking forward to AYNIL...

Darren you poop face.
The girl in Imagine That did a better job than you :|

Whats the next song?


----------



## Jake

idk they're not getting released until Monday. Idk why hey released AYNIL early


----------



## oath2order

Jake. said:


> idk they're not getting released until Monday. Idk why hey released AYNIL early



Because it's Blainey-poo singing it.


----------



## Jake

well **** this ****...

https://twitter.com/GleeTheMusic/status/379423660202663937
https://twitter.com/GleeTheMusic/status/379423974708371456


but smd *****es australia gets the first song (here comes the sun)
https://twitter.com/GleeTheMusic/status/379420085942640640


Here is a list of what country unlocks each song and when;










Also, GOBr is having their 3rd year anniversary this week (Sept. 19) and they are hinting at some spoilers. So hopefully we'll get solid info on whether or not we gonna get revolution, and if Kitty is on let it be


----------



## Hamusuta

Jake. said:


> well **** this ****...
> 
> https://twitter.com/GleeTheMusic/status/379423660202663937
> https://twitter.com/GleeTheMusic/status/379423974708371456
> 
> 
> but smd *****es australia gets the first song (here comes the sun)
> https://twitter.com/GleeTheMusic/status/379420085942640640
> 
> 
> Here is a list of what country unlocks each song and when;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also, GOBr is having their 3rd year anniversary this week (Sept. 19) and they are hinting at some spoilers. So hopefully we'll get solid info on whether or not we gonna get revolution, and if Kitty is on let it be



My lucky mum who is in Japan ;-;

I ****ing hate Blam this isn't fair i dont wanna play this game anymore  ;~;

And I sort of knew the only 2 songs i wanted to listen to would be last, but i'm also excited for Drive My Car.
I'll be at school for them so i will come back to a surprise :3


----------



## Jake

Yer, I only really care about 'You've got to hide your love way' and the three tina songs (well really two since **** YOU REVOLUTION). Thankfully YGTHYLA is the third song, and the release starts at 9pm for me, and I sleep around 11, so I get to listen to that before I sleep. The other songs, though, I will have to wait until I get back from school.

Though I am looking forward to here comes the sun (just wanna hear how well Santana and Dani's voices go together), and Drive my car is another Artie/kitty duet so


----------



## Jake

they slowed down you've got to hide your love away (which isn't surprising since the glee version goes for an extra 30 seconds).
BUT ITS SO SLOW AND SOUNDS HORRIBLE (OK MAYBE NOT HORRIBLE BUT ITS SOOOOO SLOW) WHYYY


----------



## Hamusuta

LOVE HEAR COMES THE SUN OMFG I SOBBING ;-;

everything else sucks i just want let it be and hey jude tyvm


----------



## Hamusuta

http://www.gleethemusic.com/us/gleatlemania

****ING BULL**** OMFG

Sounds like Kitty is on Let it Be more than Tina, Tina has like 2 lines in let it be and hey jude sounds like a ****ing blaine solo.

**** YOU GLEE AND YOUR TINA ABUSE
****
YOU
STUPID
WHORE
RYAN
STUPID
WHORY
MURPHY
STUPID ALSDOPASHIDJAOSDJ
ASDUIOHSPDOIJAS
NOT OK


----------



## oath2order

Hamusuta said:


> http://www.gleethemusic.com/us/gleatlemania
> 
> ****ING BULL**** OMFG
> 
> Sounds like Kitty is on Let it Be more than Tina, Tina has like 2 lines in let it be and hey jude sounds like a ****ing blaine solo.
> 
> **** YOU GLEE AND YOUR TINA ABUSE
> ****
> YOU
> STUPID
> WHORE
> RYAN
> STUPID
> WHORY
> MURPHY
> STUPID ALSDOPASHIDJAOSDJ
> ASDUIOHSPDOIJAS
> NOT OK



****
YOU
RYAN
FOR
NOT
GIVING
US
FERGALICIOUS

Also, on a side note, "whore" isn't blocked?


----------



## Hamusuta

oath2order said:


> ****
> YOU
> RYAN
> FOR
> NOT
> GIVING
> US
> FERGALICIOUS
> 
> Also, on a side note, "whore" isn't blocked?



WHORE WHORE WHOREY WHORE WHORE >:O

AM NOT OK.

WANT TO RIP EVERYTHING FROM EVERYWHERE AND SHOVE IT DOWN RYANS THROAT
NEED MY MELON CUTTING BLADE

WHERE
IS
MY
MELON
CUTTING
BLADE
>;O >;O


----------



## Jake

Hamusuta said:


> http://www.gleethemusic.com/us/gleatlemania
> 
> ****ING BULL**** OMFG
> 
> Sounds like Kitty is on Let it Be more than Tina, Tina has like 2 lines in let it be and hey jude sounds like a ****ing blaine solo.
> 
> **** YOU GLEE AND YOUR TINA ABUSE
> ****
> YOU
> STUPID
> WHORE
> RYAN
> STUPID
> WHORY
> MURPHY
> STUPID ALSDOPASHIDJAOSDJ
> ASDUIOHSPDOIJAS
> NOT OK



you've heard 30 seconds of a song that goes for like 4 minutes... calm the **** down

also based on the leaked sheet for Let It Be (http://images3.wikia.nocookie.net/_...images/thumb/3/3b/Script.jpg/480px-Script.jpg) it seems as though these are the possible lyrics


Spoiler



Rachel: 

When I find myself in times of trouble Mother Mary comes to me Speaking words of wisdom, let it be

Santana:

And in my hour of darkness She is standing right in front of me Speaking words of wisdom, let it be


Rachel (With Tina?): 

Let it be, let it be Let it be, let it be Whisper words of wisdom, let it be


Tina:

And when the broken hearted people Living in the world agree

Tina and Artie:


There will be an answer, let it be

Kitty:


For though they may be parted There is still a chance that they will see

Kitty and Artie:


There will be an answer, let it be (Tina: Ooh)

Tina with Santana and Rachel with New Directions:


Let it be, let it be Let it be, let it be

Tina and Artie with New Directions: 


Yeah there will be an answer, let it be

??


Let it be, let it be Let it be, let it be Whisper words of wisdom, let it be Let it be, let it be

Kurt:


Ah let it be, yeah let it be Whisper words of wisdom, let it be

Santana:


And when the night is cloudy There is still a light that shines on me Shine on until tomorrow, let it be

Santana and Kurt:

I wake up to the sound of music,  Mother Mary comes to me Speaking words of wisdom, let it be.



Also, Hey Jude is a song that they sing to cheer Tina up, so I've kinda been expecting her not to have a huge part

Sue spoilers


Spoiler



Sue becomes temporary principle but wants the job full time and pushes Roz and Wills teams to win nationals to make her look good. Sue doesn't know about Blaine and Kurt's proposal yet.




sobbing?? idk help


----------



## oath2order

Jake you watch Revolution? As in, the show on NBC?


----------



## Jake

NO I AM TALKING ABOUT TINAS SOLO


----------



## oath2order

Jake. said:


> NO I AM TALKING ABOUT TINAS SOLO



GOD DAMN IT WITH THIS BEATLES BULL****.


----------



## Hamusuta

this hammys flames are cooled ok,
1. IDC ABOUT HEY JUDE ANYMORE SINCE BLAINE IS SINGING HALF OF IT **** U.
2. IDC ABOUT LET IT BE WELL I KIND OF DO BUT KIND OF NOT WELL I STILL JUST AM NOT TALKING TO RYAN MURPHY EVAR AGIN.
3. pls let revolution be in episode cuz i will buy on itunes then send jenna to #1 ;-;


----------



## Hamusuta

omfg jake u didnt tell me ur on the meanie glee forums?


----------



## Jake

Hamusuta said:


> omfg jake u didnt tell me ur on the meanie glee forums?



i barely ever go there lol

anyway, all sons re out (except revolution) listen: http://its-all-coming-back-to-me.tumblr.com/tagged/s5

Also Adam Lambert's character has changed


Spoiler



He spoke with the writers, he will not be a drag queen, and will no longer be singing Judas - but it still set to sing Applause



also they're ****ing


----------



## Hamusuta

Jake. said:


> i barely ever go there lol
> 
> anyway, all sons re out (except revolution) listen: http://its-all-coming-back-to-me.tumblr.com/tagged/s5
> 
> Also Adam Lambert's character has changed
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> He spoke with the writers, he will not be a drag queen, and will no longer be singing Judas - but it still set to sing Applause
> 
> 
> 
> also they're ****ing



**** off unique ryders the only available straight guy in the club and tina needs love


----------



## Jake

either 5x03 or 5x04






also there's a new promo (o i never actually watched it, i just watched it now and it isn't a promo oh well);


----------



## oath2order

WHY CAN'T WE HAVE JUDAS.

DAMMIT.


----------



## Jake

I'm not  fan of lady gaga so i dont mind.

OK HERE IS NEW PROMO


----------



## Hamusuta

JENNA IN THE STUDIO 
hope its for 5x03, but 5x04 is rumoured to be regionals so... WIN WIN situation.


----------



## Jake

Hamusuta said:


> JENNA IN THE STUDIO
> hope its for 5x03, but 5x04 is *rumoured to be regionals* so... WIN WIN situation.



nationals*

doubt it tbh. don't expect nationals to be until at least 5x06


----------



## Jake

wow that speculation about 5x04 being katy v gaga was right

5x04 title + songs


Spoiler



5x04 Title - A Katy or A Gaga

Full Song Spoiler
Roar - Unique, Jake, Sam, Marley, Tina, Artie, Ryder, Kitty, Blaine, Kurt, Rachel, Santana, Dani and Starchild
Applause - Sam, Marley, Artie, Ryder and Blaine
Wide Awake - Tina, Unique, Jake and Kitty
Marry The Night - Starchild

Starchild is Adam Lambert?s character.


----------



## oath2order

MARRY THE NIGHT! <3


----------



## Jake

oath2order said:


> MARRY THE NIGHT! <3



yer i been wantin it since it was rumored to be in 2x22. it's one of the few gaga songs i like.


----------



## oath2order

I've been wanting it since it was rumoured to be in the season 3 finale, sung by Rachel.


----------



## Hamusuta

That is way too much people singing in one song WOAH.
But there are Tinas 2 songs LOL.
Happy about Wide Awake.  Guess Tina is a Perry supporter or whatever Katy calls her fans.

AND WHO THE **** CALLS THEIR CHILD STARCHILD. Unless it's his stage name but for real, if his first name is Starchild omfg...


----------



## Jake

oath2order said:


> I've been wanting it since it was rumoured to be in the season 3 finale, sung by Rachel.



o yer das wot i meant not 2x22 oops

@Hammy: yer I think it's too many too. We Will Rock You had like 11 soloists originally, but it only ended up having 3 or 4. Wonder if the same will happen to this, too. Also I doubt Tina will have a lot of lines in Roar...
And I'm guessing Starchild is a stage name because if it isnt...


Also I find it so weird Tina being a Katy supporter (i think it's called a katy kitty idk don't really like katy perry). I mean, yea she did sing I Kissed A Girl for her audition song (wonder if they'll bring that up to justify her as katy perry plus but I DOUBT IT). Idk from memory I think Tina was pretty happy to do Gaga in theatricality. And she sung on Born This Way. Idk I guess I'm just saying I'd guess Tina being a Little Monster (or w/e) than a Katy Kitty 'cause she's sung more Gaga songs but yer she auditioned with Katy Perry. Still, I always expected her to be a little monster (but katy kitty = kitty = titty so yolo).

Tbh I don't really like any of these songs except marry the night.


----------



## Hamusuta

Jake. said:


> o yer das wot i meant not 2x22 oops
> 
> @Hammy: yer I think it's too many too. We Will Rock You had like 11 soloists originally, but it only ended up having 3 or 4. Wonder if the same will happen to this, too. Also I doubt Tina will have a lot of lines in Roar...
> And I'm guessing Starchild is a stage name because if it isnt...
> 
> 
> Also I find it so weird Tina being a Katy supporter (i think it's called a katy kitty idk don't really like katy perry). I mean, yea she did sing I Kissed A Girl for her audition song (wonder if they'll bring that up to justify her as katy perry plus but I DOUBT IT). Idk from memory I think Tina was pretty happy to do Gaga in theatricality. And she sung on Born This Way. Idk I guess I'm just saying I'd guess Tina being a Little Monster (or w/e) than a Katy Kitty 'cause she's sung more Gaga songs but yer she auditioned with Katy Perry. Still, I always expected her to be a little monster (but katy kitty = kitty = titty so yolo).
> 
> Tbh I don't really like any of these songs except marry the night.



Yea i was thinking about this today, Tina is in the Katy team, even though she said something like 'gaga is who she is and wears what she wants and thats why i aspire to be her' in whatever episode she wore the bubble dress.
and i also find it weird that Blaine is in the Gaga team because he likes to sing Katy Perry a lot xD


----------



## Jake

Hamusuta said:


> and i also find it weird that Blaine is in the Gaga team because he likes to sing Katy Perry a lot xD



was just about to say this too lol.

but blaine sings one of each but still......

I know less songs = more storyline, but i feel like this should have more songs (at least one, if not 2) like. 2 songs are ND group numbers. 1 song is a NYC solo, and one is a split NYC/ND group number. Like they at least need a ND solo/duet/trio.

Plus this is the first episode after Finn's death (i'm assuming there'll be a time jump but idk how much or if it'll even be mentioned). But it just seems weird Rachel singing and being all happy when her bf/ex bf passed away not too long ago.

Plus if you look at it this way. Beatles tribute + cory/finn tribute + katy/gaga tribute = 4 tributes in a row... no thanks. Would have preferred if they left this for ep 5 and did something else for ep 4. just seems really weird and odd to me...


----------



## Hamusuta

Jake. said:


> was just about to say this too lol.
> 
> but blaine sings one of each but still......
> 
> I know less songs = more storyline, but i feel like this should have more songs (at least one, if not 2) like. 2 songs are ND group numbers. 1 song is a NYC solo, and one is a split NYC/ND group number. Like they at least need a ND solo/duet/trio.
> 
> Plus this is the first episode after Finn's death (i'm assuming there'll be a time jump but idk how much or if it'll even be mentioned). But it just seems weird Rachel singing and being all happy when her bf/ex bf passed away not too long ago.
> 
> Plus if you look at it this way. Beatles tribute + cory/finn tribute + katy/gaga tribute = 4 tributes in a row... no thanks. Would have preferred if they left this for ep 5 and did something else for ep 4. just seems really weird and odd to me...



Come on let's be realistic here.
The only reason they did a Katy Perry/Gaga tribute is because right now, the 2 most popular pop songs are Applause and Roar. They are just trying to make a bit of money, but I agree they should of left it 'till later.


----------



## Roel

please glee don't cover royals okay?


----------



## Hamusuta

SEASON 5 PROMO PICS:


Spoiler



http://daxterdd.tumblr.com/post/61710565383



omfg CRINGE.
Tina and Ryder look horrible and so edited.


----------



## Jake

Tina's is the worst.

Idk maybe I just cant see it, but everyone's saying Ryder's looks horrible. imo it's one of the better ones.

Sue's is the best out of them, but it's not in tht link.


----------



## oath2order

Blaine looks horrible as usually.


----------



## Jake

I KNOW!!

Anyway, usually they do about two or three different poses. We've only got the head shots. I hope the full body shots are different and better.


----------



## Hamusuta

Tinas face is squashed and she looks like a munchkin.
Jake looks like he is fake smiling.
Marleys is just too good so its awful. **** YOU MARLEY
Kurt looks like a depressed corpse
Blaine looks like he is going to vaporape someone.
Artie looks depressed.
Rachel has too much make up. LEA U BYOOTIFUL U DONT NEED IT.
Wades teeth are too big.
Santana looks too airbrushed.
KITTY LOOKS AMAZING U FLAWLESS GURL <3
Will looks like a model, and a bad one at that.
I'm not going to even make a joke about Sams hair.
And Ryder cut ur hair b4 it turns into the Chord hair and u look like your wearing make up. u r not a tranny.


JUDGMENTAL!HAMU IS OUT. <333333

But in all honesty I think they are all great except Tina, Ryder, Will, Artie, Kurt, Blaine, and Sam


----------



## Jake

here is Sue's aka the best of them all


----------



## oath2order

I wonder why Kurt's is depressed HM.


----------



## Hamusuta

oath2order said:


> I wonder why Kurt's is depressed HM.


i bet you secretly love klaine


----------



## oath2order

Hamusuta said:


> i bet you secretly love klaine



NO.

EW.

Gawd ew.


----------



## Roel

its so lame how the unique guy didnt win the glee project and is still in it. i feel bad fo the scottish boy who left his band to play in glee


----------



## Jake

Roel said:


> its so lame how the unique guy didnt win the glee project and is still in it. i feel bad fo the scottish boy who left his band to play in glee



IIRC; Damien (and he is Irish not scottish) actually didn't want to return for S4. He had a recording studio company or something. And Alex actually said in an interview/livestream that he felt really bad being asked to come back because he didn't win.


----------



## oath2order

It's a good thing Damien didn't return.

JUMP SHIP WHILE YOU STILL CAN.


----------



## Hamusuta

5x02 Extended Summary
As New Directions’ exploration of The Beatles’ classic hits enters the “experimental years,” Will takes a lesson from the Fab Four and encourages the kids to be fearless despite the potential for failure. When Tina becomes an unlikely candidate for Prom Queen, she takes Mr. Schue’s lesson to heart and throws herself whole- (and cold-) heartedly in the race. Despite Kitty’s assurances that she will back Tina’s run for the crown, powerful forces within the Cheerios! are determined to see that one of their own win the coveted title, and scheme - on Kitty’s behalf - against the gleek. After failing to earn a nomination for Prom King, and being prom-date-dumped by Tina, a dejected Sam suffers a crisis of confidence… until the timely arrival of a pretty, new college age school nurse gives him the chance to face his fears in order to to make a connection. Meanwhile, no news is torture for Rachel as she waits to hear the results of her Funny Girl audition, and the Spotlight Diner brings a potential new love interest for Santana… if only she has the courage to seize it.


COHEVANS COU:LD OF HAPPNEDAD
TINA WAT R U ADOIN AS_D)ASD
ASD()JSFHPAUISEOFJAISUFN

BRB DYINAG (ASJNDFPASIDCASOINXCW* HQD(H AWSUIODMMAC(W*CHJMASIOUDMASIPUCMAW&(R*PQY"*)Rqw8eruwqrf

give me the cohevans penny piss off u stupid nusey hoe i need tina love not fair am crying auidahspditvhkgv


----------



## Hamusuta

YOU GUYS WHY U NO CRY WIV ME


----------



## oath2order

YOU DON'T GET COHEVANS WHICH WAS ONLY HINTED FOR SEASON 5.

I'VE BEEN DYING FOR FERGALICIOUS SINCE SEASON 1.

CRY WITH *ME*.


----------



## Hamusuta

-CRY CRY CRY MOTHER ****ING CRY-


----------



## Hamusuta

GUYS ITS TOMORROW AND NO ONE IS FANGIRLING WITH ME I NEED TO CRY AND JUMP THE JUMPS OF JOY WHERE ARE YOU


----------



## oath2order

Calm down gurl


----------



## Hamusuta

IS JAKE OKAY OMG IS HE DEED


----------



## Jake

possible 5x01 spoilers (pre sure they're legit tho)


Spoiler



Sue gets her job as Principal by planting fetish porn on Figgins. She tells Schuester that if he does not win Nationals, she will fire him.

Tina confronts Artie about his secret relationship with Kitty and outs them to the choir room. By the end of it, Kitty and Artie decide to “go public.” Kitty mentions that she and Artie are “doomed” because he’s graduating soon.

Blaine proposes to Kurt on the stairs at Dalton. He gives some sort of proposal speech that I’m sure is very well-acted. Kurt does give his answer.

There is a minor subplot with Tina being more bitter and lonely than usual. Blaine gets the guys together to sing “I Saw Her Standing There” to cheer her up. At the end they say she can pick one of them as her prom date. Out of Ryder, Blaine, and Sam she picks Sam because he is “the least gay or Asian.” It’s also mentioned that Mike dumped her because she’s “not Asian enough.”


----------



## Hamusuta

Jake. said:


> possible 5x01 spoilers (pre sure they're legit tho)
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> Sue gets her job as Principal by planting fetish porn on Figgins. She tells Schuester that if he does not win Nationals, she will fire him.
> 
> Tina confronts Artie about his secret relationship with Kitty and outs them to the choir room. By the end of it, Kitty and Artie decide to “go public.” Kitty mentions that she and Artie are “doomed” because he’s graduating soon.
> 
> Blaine proposes to Kurt on the stairs at Dalton. He gives some sort of proposal speech that I’m sure is very well-acted. Kurt does give his answer.
> 
> There is a minor subplot with Tina being more bitter and lonely than usual. Blaine gets the guys together to sing “I Saw Her Standing There” to cheer her up. At the end they say she can pick one of them as her prom date. Out of Ryder, Blaine, and Sam she picks Sam because he is “the least gay or Asian.” It’s also mentioned that Mike dumped her because she’s “not Asian enough.”



funny how i already read this and only mentioned the Tina stuff in the thread. Also the reason Mike broke up with her is because shes not 'asian enough'. Dont even ask i still questioning it myself...

TINA OMG Y DIDNT U PICK JAKE SO U CAN RUB IT IN MARLEYS FACE THAT WOULD OF BEEN PERFECT OMG.
but cohevans tho <3


----------



## Jake

Hamusuta said:


> funny how i already read this and only mentioned the Tina stuff in the thread. Also the reason Mike broke up with her is because shes not 'asian enough'. Dont even ask i still questioning it myself...
> 
> TINA OMG Y DIDNT U PICK JAKE SO U CAN RUB IT IN MARLEYS FACE THAT WOULD OF BEEN PERFECT OMG.
> but cohevans tho <3



soz haven't really cared about glee much recently


----------



## oath2order

"That I'm sure is very well-acted" right lol XD


----------



## Hamusuta

It's glee day! ^_^


----------



## oath2order

What the **** was this ****.

That episode was terrible.


----------



## Jake

ok watchin


Spoiler



- Rachel's **** at the start is good though the singin of yesterday seems random and forced
- why the **** is ryder in new directions?????????
- unique said one line and i didnt wanna kill myself this is progress i swear
-kitty/artie still so random why but its cute
- drive my car is again random and forced but its rly cute. KITTY Y R U ON DA HOOD OF THE CAR ISNT THE UNSAFE?????????????????
- The Bree thing seemed weird
-RACHEL FINALLY HAS A JOB HOOOOOLLLLLLLLLLLLLA
- **** off klaine thx.shut up blaine pls (why the **** did they treat this cheating this as a joke???)
- got to get u into my life seems forced and random WHY
- SUE IVE MISSED U... OMFG 'an auto graphed copy of mein kamph' (did i spell that right) I CANT I BURSTED OUT LAUGHING I CANT CONTROL IT HELP ME!!!!!!!!!!!!!
- youve got to hide you love away SEEMS RANDOM AND FORCED STOP IT. OMFG BUT I AM SO GLAD THE EPISODE VERSION HAS KITTY SOLO LINES WITHOUT ARTIE THATS ONE OF THE THINGS THAT PISSED ME OFF IN THE SONG!!! ****
- well at least tina finding about artie/kitty doesn't seem random like it did in the spoilers C I TOLD U W9 4 DA EPISODE
- shut up blaine
- the remembered unique came from VA (another unique line where i didnt wanna kill myself holy ****)
- crazy tina <3
- sam get a haircut you look like you're from harry potter
- I DID THE MOST DISAPPOINTED SIGH WHEN HELP STARTED WHY WHY WHY SO RANDOM AND FORCED STOP IT
- I feel like them bringing back VA like this means they're gonna show up at nationals idk
- SO ****ING STUPID STOP IT
- what the **** tina was just like 'coz u wear glasses coz u in glee club coz u in a wheelchir wheres ur self respect' like rly rly rly wot? she hasn't outed them to the glee club yet but from what it looks like it seems she just bein a good friend to artie WTF WHY WAS EVERYONE COMPLAINING THEN????
- at least a hard days night isnt as random/forced but idk how juke boxes work but santana pressed v???
- COACH ROZ PLS DIS IS Y I LUV U
- 'this bronze damn olympic medal i won for inividul synchronized swimming' is the best continuity glee has ever had
- if that was the only coach roz scene in the episode i swear
- SEE TINA DID IT 2 B A GOOD FRIEND TO ARTIE
- shut up blaine
- kitty <3
- at least blaine acknowledged tina has turned mean but idc
- too young to be bitter club is still a thing proud mumma moment
- this sue/figgins scene is just great soz
- i saw her standing there isn't as forced but still seems a lil random
- marley and unique just look ****ed soz
- peolpe *****ing at tina because the spoiler said 'she chose sam coz he's the least gay/asian' well she said 'i'm looking to change my patterns' REASONS WHY I HATE THE ****ING FANDOM BECAUSE ASDFGHJ. THEY ****ING MADE OUT SHE WAS BEING A BTICH BUT NOPE SHE SAID 'LOOKING TO CHANGE MY PATTERNS' **** YOU FANDOM
- 1) **** off klaine
2) at least the loss of kurts mumma is slightly explained 'I knew she was going to leave us so soon" still the biggest mystery in glee history
3) **** off klaine
4) what the **** burt you were against it now you're for it??????
- all you need is love to **** off 
- also that ring looks like ****




from the 5x02 promo


Spoiler



"Kitty gives tina a new dress after she is carried"







Kitty had a pink dress now she has like **** all just looks like the stripped her dress off and gave it to Tina so artie can look at kitty almost naked and have some after prom sex...






assuming that tina being crowned prom queen and she is in the pink dress and she gets the pink one after she is carried so...????




o and apparently in 5x04


Spoiler



Tina has a hilarious yet not very expected moment at McKinley.


----------



## Hamusuta

Jake. said:


> ok watchin
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> - Rachel's **** at the start is good though the singin of yesterday seems random and forced
> - why the **** is ryder in new directions?????????
> - unique said one line and i didnt wanna kill myself this is progress i swear
> -kitty/artie still so random why but its cute
> - drive my car is again random and forced but its rly cute. KITTY Y R U ON DA HOOD OF THE CAR ISNT THE UNSAFE?????????????????
> - The Bree thing seemed weird
> -RACHEL FINALLY HAS A JOB HOOOOOLLLLLLLLLLLLLA
> - **** off klaine thx.shut up blaine pls (why the **** did they treat this cheating this as a joke???)
> - got to get u into my life seems forced and random WHY
> - SUE IVE MISSED U... OMFG 'an auto graphed copy of mein kamph' (did i spell that right) I CANT I BURSTED OUT LAUGHING I CANT CONTROL IT HELP ME!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> - youve got to hide you love away SEEMS RANDOM AND FORCED STOP IT. OMFG BUT I AM SO GLAD THE EPISODE VERSION HAS KITTY SOLO LINES WITHOUT ARTIE THATS ONE OF THE THINGS THAT PISSED ME OFF IN THE SONG!!! ****
> - well at least tina finding about artie/kitty doesn't seem random like it did in the spoilers C I TOLD U W9 4 DA EPISODE
> - shut up blaine
> - the remembered unique came from VA (another unique line where i didnt wanna kill myself holy ****)
> - crazy tina <3
> - sam get a haircut you look like you're from harry potter
> - I DID THE MOST DISAPPOINTED SIGH WHEN HELP STARTED WHY WHY WHY SO RANDOM AND FORCED STOP IT
> - I feel like them bringing back VA like this means they're gonna show up at nationals idk
> - SO ****ING STUPID STOP IT
> - what the **** tina was just like 'coz u wear glasses coz u in glee club coz u in a wheelchir wheres ur self respect' like rly rly rly wot? she hasn't outed them to the glee club yet but from what it looks like it seems she just bein a good friend to artie WTF WHY WAS EVERYONE COMPLAINING THEN????
> - at least a hard days night isnt as random/forced but idk how juke boxes work but santana pressed v???
> - COACH ROZ PLS DIS IS Y I LUV U
> - 'this bronze damn olympic medal i won for inividul synchronized swimming' is the best continuity glee has ever had
> - if that was the only coach roz scene in the episode i swear
> - SEE TINA DID IT 2 B A GOOD FRIEND TO ARTIE
> - shut up blaine
> - kitty <3
> - at least blaine acknowledged tina has turned mean but idc
> - too young to be bitter club is still a thing proud mumma moment
> - this sue/figgins scene is just great soz
> - i saw her standing there isn't as forced but still seems a lil random
> - marley and unique just look ****ed soz
> - peolpe *****ing at tina because the spoiler said 'she chose sam coz he's the least gay/asian' well she said 'i'm looking to change my patterns' REASONS WHY I HATE THE ****ING FANDOM BECAUSE ASDFGHJ. THEY ****ING MADE OUT SHE WAS BEING A BTICH BUT NOPE SHE SAID 'LOOKING TO CHANGE MY PATTERNS' **** YOU FANDOM
> - 1) **** off klaine
> 2) at least the loss of kurts mumma is slightly explained 'I knew she was going to leave us so soon" still the biggest mystery in glee history
> 3) **** off klaine
> 4) what the **** burt you were against it now you're for it??????
> - all you need is love to **** off
> - also that ring looks like ****
> 
> 
> 
> 
> from the 5x02 promo
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> "Kitty gives tina a new dress after she is carried"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kitty had a pink dress now she has like **** all just looks like the stripped her dress off and gave it to Tina so artie can look at kitty almost naked and have some after prom sex...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> assuming that tina being crowned prom queen and she is in the pink dress and she gets the pink one after she is carried so...????
> 
> 
> 
> 
> o and apparently in 5x04
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> Tina has a hilarious yet not very expected moment at McKinley.



Jake omg your reactions are flawless and never fail to make me lol.
AND I JUST GOT TUMBLR AGAIN SERIUOSLY WTF EVERYONE THINKS TINA HATES RYDER OAMGDIPUFNWDUIASINCVAEOICNWSQI

and omg that spoiler is amazing <33333333

is it bad that i only care about tina and if she left i would stop watching glee?


----------



## Jake

if anyone can make head or tail of this, its the carrie scene



Spoiler












from what i can see
dottie and figgins have a scene
kitty finds the rope for the carrie stunt
tina gets prom queen and it 's happy as can be' then gets carrie'd
there is dialogue between sam and dottie, tina to dottie, dottie to figgins and dottie to bree
bree yells at dottie


----------



## Hamusuta

Jake. said:


> if anyone can make head or tail of this, its the carrie scene
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> from what i can see
> dottie and figgins have a scene
> kitty finds the rope for the carrie stunt
> tina gets prom queen and it 's happy as can be' then gets carrie'd
> there is dialogue between sam and dottie, tina to dottie, dottie to figgins and dottie to bree
> bree yells at dottie



Sgt. Pepper strip: "Push(?) to meet Unique and Marley - CAM -- [....] to cheering crowd -- [....] On stage, Unique and Marley [...]"

Group strip: "[...]... 'Hope I got all your votes.' [...] thru FG(?) and [...] thru students in passing(?) and revealing Tina with her admirers"

Figgins/Dottie strip: "OTS(?) back to Dottie -- Figgins drops knowledge -- 'Okay thanks...' -- [...] hits her in face"

Bucket strip: "Follows up rope -- Up to top and then follows toward center -- Over the crowd -- Up to bucket -- And over, watch(?) as droplet spills(?)"

Kitty strip: "[...] and reacts -- Kitty begins to follow the rope -- Kitty looks up to follow -- Kitty screams a silent 'No'(?)"

Tina strip: "On Tina happy as can be -- And then [...]"

The posted simply says "Sam to Tina -- Tina to Dottie -- Dottie to Figgins -- Dottie to Bree"

Maybe others can make out more?


----------



## Jake

Hamusuta said:


> Figgins/Dottie strip: "OTS(?) back to Dottie -- Figgins drops knowledge -- 'Okay thanks...' -- [...] *hits her in face"*



OMG I SHOULDN'T BE LAUGHING THIS HARD BUT OMG HAHAHAHAHAHAHA


----------



## oath2order

That's just confusing.


----------



## Jake

i find it weird they did a storyboard tbh


----------



## Hamusuta

He hits her in the head with a mop... LLLLOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOLLLLLLL


----------



## Hamusuta

I LAUGHING SO MUCH








Glee must of worked really hard on that white one LOL

also
i cant find it right now but there is a tweet that says that rock thingy wasnt meant for glee it was meant for something else but LOL


and way to go Matt, you just spoiled everything for everyone LOL if you dont wanna know a major spoiler dont open the spoiler


Spoiler



In a recent interview Matt states that Rachel gets a part on broadway AND she has a new LI LOOOOOOOL


source: http://www.repubblica.it/spettacoli...ws/glee_matthew_morrison-67274871/?ref=search

good job im not a rachel-stan i'd be angry lol. sometimes spoilers go too far. xD


----------



## Jake

Hamusuta said:


> also
> i cant find it right now but there is a tweet that says that rock thingy wasnt meant for glee it was meant for something else but LOL
> 
> and way to go Matt, you just spoiled everything for everyone LOL if you dont wanna know a major spoiler dont open the spoiler
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> In a recent interview Matt states that Rachel gets a part on broadway AND she has a new LI LOOOOOOOL
> 
> 
> source: http://www.repubblica.it/spettacoli...ws/glee_matthew_morrison-67274871/?ref=search
> 
> good job im not a rachel-stan i'd be angry lol. sometimes spoilers go too far. xD



O rock thingy you mean that desert thing?

and yeah, when I read what Matt said I was like ''


----------



## Hamusuta

Jake. said:


> O rock thingy you mean that desert thing?
> 
> and yeah, when I read what Matt said I was like ''



lol yah i mean that desert thing.


----------



## Jake

if 'pre record' means she's recording a song then yay Tina is singing in 5x05, since she's singing twice in 5x04 and she's already tweeted she recorded them

The tattoo thing is for episode 5 _"One order of hot Glee scoop coming on up! Looks like someone in NYC is getting a tattoo as the show is currently looking to fill the role of Louis, a hip and cool tattoo artist. Back at McKinley, a new jock/bully named Robbie will be making life very difficult for one of the glee kids. Both will appear in episode five."_

5x03 song spoiler


Spoiler



Rachel will sing Make You Feel My Love


----------



## Jake

5x02 lets kill ourselves spoilers (o yea there are a lot and v spoilerish so open at ur own risk)



Spoiler



Kurt and Blaine each mention being engaged in their first scene, but they don’t interact this episode.

Kurt and Rachel sing “Get Back” at NYADA because Rachel needs to get her mojo back.

Kurt starts working at the diner because Vogue.com doesn’t pay and he wants seed cash for a Madonna cover band.

Blaine and Artie encourage Sam to ask out the new nurse.

“Revolution” sung by Tina is in the episode… well, a bit of it. It is another of Tina’s solos that gets cut short.

Kitty is surprised by her nomination and wants to support Tina’s campaign.

Santana and Dani discuss Brittany. When Dani asks if they’ll get back together, Santana says she loves her, but it’s over. There are comments about how Santana has never been with a “real lesbian” since it’s only been bisexual Brittany and college experimentation. Also how it’s nice to have a girlfriend who won’t “stray for ****” (actually, clarification she says penis). Here Comes The Sun is sung after this scene (not as in at the end of the scene, it happens in a latter scene)

Rachel gets an answer about Funny Girl by the end of the episode.

Peter Facinelli’s character’s name is Rupert. Dani and Bree wont get last names.

Kitty has a lot of group scenes, but has a solo scene with Bree.

_*Q:* I hate to be that guy, but anything else I should know that might set off my Tina rage? I don't need specifics, just a heads up to brace myself even more than the Carrie of it all.
*A:* Umm… Sam’s comments struck me as the most insensitive, though Bree makes a few racially coded comments (not to Tina’s face) that are typical ironic racist Glee dialogue. It’s all pretty dumb and the “redemptive” moment isn’t big enough to make up for it at all. I guess I can say I’m glad that they didn’t frame it as much as “Tina has it coming for being a total jerk!!!” as much as I expected; she’s kind of pushy but aside from the dumping-Sam-for-prom thing (which didn’t bother me considering his attitude) none of her behavior is really nasty or anything? Idk._

Bree is responsible for the Carrie treatment to Tina, but there is a 'dumb' turn to it.

Kitty gets nominated for prom queen even though she isn't a junior or senior, because its a "brundleprom" - meaning the school shares one prom.

All the newbies (Unique, Marley, Jake, Ryder and Kitty) are pretty much useless in this episode, except for Kitty, and during Sgt. Pepper.

There is a cute scene between Rachel, Santana and Kurt.

Blaine/Tina friendship moments.

Blaine's main role in the episode is to be supportive of Tina and Sam.

The main storylines in the episode are Tina, Sam, Rachel and Dantana. The Sam/Tina storylines are the major SL's of the episode, and are given about the same amount of screen time (Sam's may have more), and Rachel and Dantana are the lessened SL's, and have around the same time.

The scene from the promo where Dani, Santana, Rachel and Kurt are lying the floor - they're drunk. (there is no dialogue so I guess it's in montage to a song)

Blaine doesn't have a prom date.

Tina dumps Sam as prom date because the thinks it will help her get the "single girl vote". Sam is upset but doesn't really care because he didn't want to go to prom with Tina in the first place as he doesn't think she's hot.




all taken from this tumblr. And btw, they're a reliable tumblr (Even though some of the things they've written sound fake): http://wishyouwould.tumblr.com/


----------



## Hamusuta

What.
Revoution will be like 'My Funny Valentine'?
FFS GLEE I HATE UUUUUUUUUAE RIAWEPFAUENIPUFANPIUNC NEVER GIVING MY TINA LOVE ;-;
SPEAKING OF TINA LOVE TINA IS 100% HOTTER THAN U SO STFU SAM AND GET  HAIRCUT U GREASY HAIRED MUSCULAR ELF THING
AND IM GOING TO CUT THIS BREE ***** WITH MY MELON CUTTON BLADE ASCVNAPWRVUNAPISFV
YAY BLINA <3
YAY TITTY <3
I SWEAR TO GOD IF ITS SAM WHO CUTS REVOLUTION IM. GOING. TO. GO. ALL. HAMU. HEIGHTS. ON. THAT. STUPID. SOAIFJAPOSRIGJAPSODUIGNASDUIOGNIPASUDGNEIOFV

k im done. C:


----------



## Jake

Hamusuta said:


> What.
> Revoution will be like 'My Funny Valentine'?









at least it actually got released though. Pls release revolution pls pls pls


----------



## Hamusuta

Jake. said:


> at least it actually got released though. Pls release revolution pls pls pls



MFV never got released, but yeah IFR did. And i think it will because it said Jenna had a solo recording session to herself so....


----------



## Jake

Hamusuta said:


> MFV never got released, but yeah IFR did. And i think it will because it said Jenna had a solo recording session to herself so....



MFV was sung live tho (along with Tonight, IKAG, Getting To Know You). And Jenna said she had a solo recording?? show me pls (not tht I don't believe you I just wanna see because I really just want revolution to be released)


----------



## Hamusuta

Jake. said:


> MFV was sung live tho (along with Tonight, IKAG, Getting To Know You). And Jenna said she had a solo recording?? show me pls (not tht I don't believe you I just wanna see because I really just want revolution to be released)


i cba to look back for it but YOU POSTED IT IN THE THREAD LOOOOOOL

it said like 'jenna - revolution with some recording guy solo no back up' you know that one???????????


----------



## Jake

Hamusuta said:


> i cba to look back for it but YOU POSTED IT IN THE THREAD LOOOOOOL
> 
> it said like 'jenna - revolution with some recording guy solo no back up' you know that one???????????



O YER DAT 1 DAT WOT I THOUGHT U WERE MENTIONIN BUT I AM DUMB GIV ME REVOLUTION NOW KTHX BAI


----------



## Hamusuta

Jake. said:


> O YER DAT 1 DAT WOT I THOUGHT U WERE MENTIONIN BUT I AM DUMB GIV ME REVOLUTION NOW KTHX BAI



just asking... do u like sams character?


----------



## Jake

Hamusuta said:


> just asking... do u like sams character?



coz u think tina is hotter than sam LOL?

idk rly. He is kinda annoying. I like S2 sam more. I don't like Blam, or Bram, like Sam is like 'omfg i luv u britney' but now he is like 'lel penny or w/e the nurses name is' so yer

but chord tho mmmmmmmmf was so pissed off when he refused playboy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1 ****

idk just feel bad hating on sam coz chord is so hot buT GET A DAMN HAIRCUT FFS


----------



## Hamusuta

Jake. said:


> coz u think tina is hotter than sam LOL?
> 
> idk rly. He is kinda annoying. I like S2 sam more. I don't like Blam, or Bram, like Sam is like 'omfg i luv u britney' but now he is like 'lel penny or w/e the nurses name is' so yer
> 
> but chord tho mmmmmmmmf was so pissed off when he refused playboy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1 ****
> 
> idk just feel bad hating on sam coz chord is so hot buT GET A DAMN HAIRCUT FFS



ok good now that i know you are 'meh' on sam im allowed to say bad things about him 
I only find chord attractive with his s4 hair at the start of it. but at the end omg no.

but yeah if it really is Sam who stops Revolution and Sam is rude to tina then oasidfpaos[difjaopsdfnjaspo HES GONNA GET HAMU HATE >:C


----------



## Hamusuta

5x05 episode title


Spoiler



"The End Of Twerk"



i'd never thought i'd say this but i hope tina doesnt get a solo :|


----------



## Jake

I JUST SAW RM'S TWEET LOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOL


----------



## oath2order

Hamusuta said:


> 5x05 episode title
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> "The End Of Twerk"
> 
> 
> 
> i'd never thought i'd say this but i hope tina doesnt get a solo :|



mother****er you have got to be kidding me no.


----------



## Jake

all 5x03 songs


Spoiler








Seasons Of Love (Glee Cast Version) 3:04
I’ll Stand By You (Glee Cast Version) 3:45
Fire and Rain (Glee Cast Version) 3:23
If I Die Young (Glee Cast Version) 3:41
No Surrender (Glee Cast Version) 3:44
Make You Feel My Love (Glee Cast Version) 3:15


----------



## Hamusuta

Jake. said:


> all 5x03 songs
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seasons Of Love (Glee Cast Version) 3:04
> I’ll Stand By You (Glee Cast Version) 3:45
> Fire and Rain (Glee Cast Version) 3:23
> If I Die Young (Glee Cast Version) 3:41
> No Surrender (Glee Cast Version) 3:44
> Make You Feel My Love (Glee Cast Version) 3:15



does it say who is singing them?


----------



## Jake

Hamusuta said:


> does it say who is singing them?



Nope all we know are;


Spoiler



Make you feel me love: rachel
i'll stand by you: mercedes
if i die young: santana

people are saying there will be a puck and/or will solo - and possible a duet (either fire and rain, or i'll surrender), and people are expecting fire and rain to be an artie solo just because he was meant to sing it in season 2. But I'm expecting a kurt solo idno




ANYWAY ABOUT 2 WATCH TINA IN THE SKY WITH DIAMONDS



Spoiler



- shut up sam
- MOHAMOD OMAR WHAT
- o we got last name for stoner brett
- OOO TINA GOT HER SECOND VOICE OVER (if you'd call it that??)
- 'Jordan Stern'  FKN RYAN SAID ON HIS TWITTER NECK BRACE CHEERIO WAS CALLED CELESTE???
- Tina seems to think its diva week again??? okayy
- IM TRYING TO FIGURE OUT IF REVOLUTION SOUNDS LIKE ITS BEEN SUNG LIVE OR NOT IDK???? THE GUITAR AT THE START SOUNDS LIKE ITS RECORDED BUT JENNAS VOCALS SOUND LIVE ??????
- HOLY **** THAT WAS SHORTER THAN EXPECTED OMG IT SOUNDED SO GOOD GIVE IT TO ME NOW **** DAMMIT HEARING LIKE 5 SECONDS OF IT'S EVEN WORSE THAT HEARING NONE OF IT NOOOOOO
- Dantana eye contact = cute
- this yeast infection commercial wtff???///
- "well punch yourself in the face so i dont have to" BEST LINE EVER. but seriously, right now i'm loving bree. Her acting is way better than in 5x01
- OMG I AM THE WALRUS LOOOOOOOL
- Pedo!Will still exists holla
- dont rly like hummelberry but this is cute
- two songs in and at least they havent been as random as last episode
- but what is it with people dancing on pianos???
- ohh sam ur cute with this *****
- dottie is still tinas assistant holla 
- ily tina
- everyone bein mean 2 kitty y ((
- this dantana scene is so natural but so awkward
- sam ur ****ed
- something is random but doesnt feel random
- O **** HE'S FLOATING DOWN THE HALLS JUST LIKE QUINN WAS IN 3X22 FABREVANS IS ON I TELL U
- woah they switch to prom in the middle of a song tricky
- o nvm they were on drugs
- has sam had a haircut or is it just me???
- "vote for tina or ur racist" LOL
- **** THAT WAS INTENSE
- anyone else notice how when Rachel sai "so tired i hav 2 get home" sounded really new york ish?
- "o lets watch the sunrise and sing here comes the sun coz we so cheesy LEL'
- i really wanna know how in these duets they know which parts to sing? like do they speak telepathically to each other and just b like 'listen babe i'll sing dis next part deedubs'??
- THEY CUTE THE MARLIQUE LINE ON SGT PEPPERS WHY THATS THE BEST PART OF THE WHOLE SONG
- o w8 there it is nvm
- OMG BREE <3
- SUE ANNOUNCING PROM QUEEN NAMES I CANT BUT I KNOW TINA IS ABOUT 2 DIE SO ASGSFSFG
- OMG TINA NO BUT KITTY NOTICED IT HOLY **** THAT WAS INTENSE WHEN THE **** DOES FIGGINS SMASH DOTTIE IN THE FACE???
- OMG I JUST LOST IT WHEN THE BUCKET FELL ON STONER BRETT OMFG HAHFHAhsahahaha but tina <3333333 </3 idk help
- is it wrong that i still kinda love bree???
- hey jude is great i cant i just really love this episode
- omg this sue/roz/bree scene i like how sue is like 'who the **** are you'
- OMG WHAT THE **** SUE HHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA
- im really interested to see what they do with bree like srsly
- GUNTHER TAKING SANTANAS YEAST I CANT
- let it be <3

the episode had a really nice feel kinda felt like S1 BUT WHAT THE **** TELL ME WHATS BETWEEN RYDIQUE I NEED TY\O KNOW NOW KTHXBAI



actually i've listened to revolution like 2523985 times and i'm pre sure it's not live. besides, GoBR doesn't include live songs. also wasnt figgins meant to be in this episode? he never hit dottie so guessing they cut scenes.


5x03 promo (seriously, only watch if you can handle it, once it started, legit 3 seconds in i cried)


Spoiler


----------



## Bacon Boy

Take back your Grant Gustin. He fell into my Arrow.


----------



## Jake

Bacon Boy said:


> Take back your Grant Gustin. He fell into my Arrow.



SOZ.


OMFG HOLLA PRAISE MAH JESUS THERE IS HOPE

https://twitter.com/DarrenCriss/status/385979223896121344


----------



## Niya

I DON'T GIVE A FLYING fart.

Also I saw the commercial for the next episode AND THE TEARS STARTED COMING AND THEY WOULDN'T GO AWAY


----------



## Jake

Niya said:


> I DON'T GIVE A FLYING fart.
> 
> Also I saw the commercial for the next episode AND THE TEARS STARTED COMING AND THEY WOULDN'T GO AWAY



i feel u

also hammy, idk if u wanna see revolution but u can see all 23 second here: http://gleeperformances.tumblr.com/post/63051062055/revolution


----------



## Hamusuta

Jake. said:


> SOZ.
> 
> 
> OMFG HOLLA PRAISE MAH JESUS THERE IS HOPE
> 
> https://twitter.com/DarrenCriss/status/385979223896121344



REVOLUTION OMG TINAA <3333333 ****ING EVERYONE ELSE JUST WALK OUT NO WONDER SHES A ***** TO THEM ALL.

and no the promo omg stahp my eyes wat r they doin D: D:

and yeah they better release a full version of revolution or ima cut a melon


----------



## oath2order

Rachel screaming "I got Fanny" sounds dirty.

Wait how did Bree know that Tina would win? What would happen if she didn’t?

And I’m still amazed that they didn’t have Blainesus win prom king.


----------



## Hamusuta

oath2order said:


> Rachel screaming "I got Fanny" sounds dirty.
> 
> Wait how did Bree know that Tina would win? What would happen if she didn’t?
> 
> And I’m still amazed that they didn’t have Blainesus win prom king.



i still hate bree >:I

and probably because she is a crazy psychic *****


----------



## Jake

Hamusuta said:


> REVOLUTION OMG TINAA <3333333 ****ING EVERYONE ELSE JUST WALK OUT NO WONDER SHES A ***** TO THEM ALL.
> and yeah they better release a full version of revolution or ima cut a melon


****ing give me



oath2order said:


> Rachel screaming "I got Fanny" sounds dirty.
> 
> Wait how did Bree know that Tina would win? What would happen if she didn’t?


yer it sounded so dirty i laughed LOL
and idk. It's glee. But i'm guessing if Tina didn't win the she wouldn't have gotten Dotty to pull the stunt


----------



## oath2order

Bree is psychotic. I agree


----------



## in-a-pickle

Just watched episode 2, one of the best I've seen in a long time! Lovin' Bree, and Santana's yeast commercial. Probably one of the funniest things on TV


----------



## oath2order

I think Santana's yeast commercial was the funniest thing Glee has done.


----------



## in-a-pickle

oath2order said:


> I think Santana's yeast commercial was the funniest thing Glee has done.



True dat'

[video]http://www.tumblr.com/tagged/glee[/video]

- - - Post Merge - - -



in-a-pickle said:


> True dat'
> 
> [video]http://www.tumblr.com/tagged/glee[/video]



Aww man gif didn't work... 

- - - Post Merge - - -

Though Kitty saying that Marley has the "Circus Fat Gene" in s4 somehow made me burst out laughing randomly in public for two days


----------



## Jake

not really relevant, but i tweeted the guy who plays figgins (idk how the **** to say his name? Iqbal.. icky bicky, iqubaaaaaa) the other day in reference to 5x05 LOL







https://twitter.com/iqbaltheba/status/385627908468781056



oh and did anyone see the Lima set for Roar Matt tweeted?
https://twitter.com/Matt_Morrison/status/385869693577220096


----------



## oath2order

Jake. said:


> not really relevant, but i tweeted the guy who plays figgins (idk how the **** to say his name? Iqbal.. icky bicky, iqubaaaaaa) the other day in reference to 5x05 LOL
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://twitter.com/iqbaltheba/status/385627908468781056
> 
> 
> 
> oh and did anyone see the Lima set for Roar Matt tweeted?
> https://twitter.com/Matt_Morrison/status/385869693577220096



Jake this is amazing omg


----------



## Jake

I CNT TELL YOU HOW HARD I LAUGHED WHEN I READ IT OMFG


----------



## Hamusuta

JAKE OMFG LOOOOL


----------



## Jake

HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA

https://twitter.com/NayaRivera/status/386280026334691328

oh my god


----------



## oath2order

i can't even.


----------



## Hamusuta

this was way better than s4's but seriously out of all of jennas good ones they chose THAT one to be the one to use? :/
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_AEpElIB6pA


----------



## Jake

WHERE IS THIS **** ABOUT TINA HAVING A SOLO IN TWERKIN EPISODE???


----------



## Hamusuta

Jake. said:


> WHERE IS THIS **** ABOUT TINA HAVING A SOLO IN TWERKIN EPISODE???


SCROLL TO THE BATTAM D:
http://offmyworld.wordpress.com/2013/09/27/all-you-need-is-glee/


----------



## Jake

pls be legit my tumblr bby <3

(iunno why you're mad at her having a solo in the twerkin episode lol i'll take all the solos they can give)


----------



## Hamusuta

Jake. said:


> pls be legit my tumblr bby <3
> 
> (iunno why you're mad at her having a solo in the twerkin episode lol i'll take all the solos they can give)



i not mad i just not excited. she gona embarrass herself ;-; also full body promo pics released, dunno why but kurt and sam are not there and wills has changed.
http://tvlistings.zap2it.com/tv/glee/photo-gallery-detail/EP01141389/628843529?aid=zap2it

- - - Post Merge - - -

(well they're there but not their s5 photos)


----------



## Hamusuta

WStanzler ‏@WStanzler 1m
I am having so much fun working with you dear @JennaUshkowitz, gossiping is kind of fun too!! XO @WStanzler PS thx for the follow!

MORE TINA PLOTS????????? <3333333333


----------



## oath2order

is there a gif of this: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=f9cOXD-BMUE


----------



## Hamusuta

oath2order said:


> is there a gif of this: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=f9cOXD-BMUE


----------



## oath2order

I love you thank you


----------



## Hamusuta

this is going to make you 2 so happy but i just listened to fergalicious because you 2 seem to like it a lot and like, im bored and going through this thread. AND it COULD be a song that you can twerk to...
its not like i just spent the past hour twerkin' to it or anything


----------



## Jake

Hamusuta said:


> WStanzler ‏@WStanzler 1m
> I am having so much fun working with you dear @JennaUshkowitz, gossiping is kind of fun too!! XO @WStanzler PS thx for the follow!
> 
> MORE TINA PLOTS????????? <3333333333


who da **** is WStanzler??



Hamusuta said:


> this is going to make you 2 so happy but i just listened to fergalicious because you 2 seem to like it a lot and like, im bored and going through this thread. AND it COULD be a song that you can twerk to...
> its not like i just spent the past hour twerkin' to it or anything


KURTCEDES ONLY


----------



## oath2order

KURTCEDES FOR LYFE


----------



## Jake

o i just read WStanzler is director.


----------



## oath2order

WHO?!


----------



## Jake

Hamusuta said:


> WStanzler ‏@WStanzler 1m
> I am having so much fun working with you dear @JennaUshkowitz, gossiping is kind of fun too!! XO @WStanzler PS thx for the follow!
> 
> MORE TINA PLOTS????????? <3333333333




I didn't know who that ***** was but he's director.


o also looks like marleys mumma will be back: http://prntscr.com/1vk9dn

spoilers from one of the people at GoBR on their personal tumblr


Spoiler



There are upcoming Klaine moments in upcoming episodes (it will be face to face, so no skype call). --- They say they're not spoiling for 5x03 but I'm guessing this is for 5x03. Ok it's not for 5x03 because;
_So in short:
Klaine will interact in one of the upcoming eps
it’ll be in the same place, not via Skype or anything
it’s not episode 3 because she isn’t allowed to share infos about that episode
she will share a little bit more tomorrow
welp_

Adam's character has more scenes with Kurt, Santana and Dani, and there is a reason for this apparently. They're not sure if Adam will still be Kurt's nemesis, but they say his character is pretty cool.

Something starts in 5x04 (probably the band) which could give Kurt an upcoming storyline


also


----------



## Hamusuta

oh no.
i think after 5x03 there *will* be a time jump, im guessing nationals is then 5x06 and graduation 5x07.

- - - Post Merge - - -

and i dont give a crap about spoilers if they are all klaine related


----------



## Jake

Hamusuta said:


> and i dont give a crap about spoilers if they are all klaine related



i feel you lol. Klaine related spoilers = i do not care

also GoBR said they have the songs for 5x05, just waiting for a time to release them. Some people are saying we'll get them this week, but I don't think we'll get until like the quarterback has aired.


----------



## oath2order

5x05 - End of Twerk, right? Can they do this song: http://vimeo.com/21985016


----------



## Hamusuta

Jake. said:


> i feel you lol. Klaine related spoilers = i do not care
> 
> also GoBR said they have the songs for 5x05, just waiting for a time to release them. Some people are saying we'll get them this week, but I don't think we'll get until like the quarterback has aired.


we'll get like 2 this week and the rest after the quarterback airs i bet.


oath2order said:


> 5x05 - End of Twerk, right? Can they do this song: http://vimeo.com/21985016


WHAT THE HELL IS THAT KILL IT WITH FIRE MY EARS ARE BURNING OMG NO

- - - Post Merge - - -

http://gleekoutbr.com/english/listen-to-the-songs-of-5x03-the-quaterback/

5x03 songs


----------



## Hamusuta

jenna has improved vocally so much i swear


----------



## Jake

oh did they release the 5x03 songs?
and jenna is on seasons of love i'm guessing? (idk I just woke up so idek) but yer she has improved so much, if you hear her in revolution, and compare that to her first released solo true colors, she sounds way better. Though true colors is great, she has improved so much.


no tina solo for 5x05
http://songbirdsaresinging.tumblr.c...-youre-still-answering-questions-but-it-is-it

omf tinas solo line in seasons of love sdfghj


----------



## oath2order

While I'm surprised Chris didn't get a solo, I'm even more surprised that Darren didn't get one.

I love "No Surrender". I still have a hatred for "Seasons of Love" because that song is terrible. The original, that is.

If I Die Young and I'll Stand By You are okay.

Make You Feel My Love was a lot less epic and emotional than I would have expected.


----------



## Jake

oath2order said:


> I'm even more surprised that Darren didn't get one.



im feelin u blaze fire12


----------



## oath2order

Jake. said:


> im feelin u blaze fire12



wait what how do you know that name


----------



## Hamusuta

oath2order said:


> wait what how do you know that name



LEEEEL this makes me lol.

BUT THANK YOU NO TINA SOLO IN TWERKIN EP


----------



## oath2order

What's so bad about Tina's twerking solo?


----------



## Hamusuta

apparent songs 
The End of Twerk Episose 5?05

You are Woman, I am Man from Funny Girl
Blurred Lines by Robin Thicke
If I Were A Boy by Beyonce
Wrecking Ball by Miley Cyrus
On Our Way Not sure, but it could be THIS


Episode 6 looks to be a Billy Joel tribute! The title is Movin Out Spoilers report that current high school seniors, Blaine and Sam, will be making their post-graduation plans, with Blaine and Kurt will reuniting in NYC.

Movin Out Episode 6 5?06

Movin Out
Piano Man
My Life
Honesty
An Innocent Man
Just The Way You Are


----------



## Jake

pls no more tributes and wat about tina fml

wrecking ball will prob be a marley solo

i am a women is probs rachel solo

if i were a boy is prob unique solo (coz kitty, marley, jake, ryder and unique are meant to be getting SL's so they'll probs dig up rydique)

and blurred lines idk but thinkin ryder/jake


5x03 spoilers


Spoiler



Glee Pays homage to Finn Hudson by singing “Seasons Of Love”.
Kurt reminisces about Finn before returning to Lima for a special memorial that Will Schuester is planning. 
Emma addresses her concern for Will’s grieving on Finn’s passing. 
To mourn Finn’s passing, Sue has erected a memorial garden.
Santana gives her memorial remembrance to the glee club by singing “If I Die Young”.
Rachel shares her thoughts & feelings for Finn with the glee club by singing “Make You Feel My Love”.
> http://bradisourking.tumblr.com/post/63450012614


----------



## Hamusuta

IS THE GLEE FORUM DOWN OR HAVE I BEEN BANNED


----------



## Jake

it works for me so U HAV BEEN BANNED LELELELELELELLELE

jk it was probs down for maintenance??


----------



## oath2order

Wait I'm sorry
but it's not summer in Glee universe.

They haven't graduated.

How can they cover Roar, Applause, and Wrecking Ball, the songs that technically *do not exist in Glee universe* yet?


----------



## Jake

oath2order said:


> Wait I'm sorry
> but it's not summer in Glee universe.
> 
> They haven't graduated.
> 
> How can they cover Roar, Applause, and Wrecking Ball, the songs that technically *do not exist in Glee universe* yet?



you're about 10 pages too late for that discussion blaze fire12


----------



## oath2order

SHUT UP OKAY I'M TIRED FROM WORK.

also I think all the feminists are gonna get pissed all over again because blurred lines is evil apparently.


----------



## Hamusuta

Can i just say someone on glee forums who is friends with someone from GOBr whose spoilers are almost 100% accurate is saying that Sam and Blaine go to NY together.

WHAT NO PLS DONT LEAVE TINA BEHIND. PLS SHE NEEDS U 2 OR SHE CANT LIVE. like seriously tina u need to go to ny bby because in glee its either go to ny or ur going to guest cast.


----------



## Jake

tina isnt going to nyc lol she said so in wonder-ful once she graduates she's gone sadly


----------



## Hamusuta

SHE CAN HAVE A CHANGE OF HEART.


----------



## Jake

> Billy Joel tribute confirmed
> Wrecking Ball for 5x05 confirmed
> Marley singing Wrecking Ball confirmed (knew it)
> If I Were A Boy for 5x05 confirmed
> Unique singing If I Were A Boy confirmed (knew it I'm so ****ing smart)


----------



## in-a-pickle

Jake. said:


> > Billy Joel tribute confirmed
> > Wrecking Ball for 5x05 confirmed
> > Marley singing Wrecking Ball confirmed (knew it)
> > If I Were A Boy for 5x05 confirmed
> > Unique singing If I Were A Boy confirmed (knew it I'm so ****ing smart)



Gosh darn why does unique have to be so ironic xD


----------



## oath2order

Perfectly fine with Marley singing Wrecking Ball. I like her voice.


----------



## Jake

me too!

Marley hasn't had a solo since like chirstmas episode so i'm fine! plus she would sound good on the song


----------



## oath2order

I'm glad Tina isn't going to NYC. Now she can have interviews about how terrible it was to work on Glee.


----------



## Hamusuta

Jake. said:


> > Billy Joel tribute confirmed
> > Wrecking Ball for 5x05 confirmed
> > Marley singing Wrecking Ball confirmed (knew it)
> > If I Were A Boy for 5x05 confirmed
> > Unique singing If I Were A Boy confirmed (knew it I'm so ****ing smart)


dont care. the newbies (except Kitty) can die for all I care lol.


oath2order said:


> I'm glad Tina isn't going to NYC. Now she can have interviews about how terrible it was to work on Glee.


NO GO AWAY SHE WILL BE IN NY STOP CRUSHING MY DREAMS I WANT THIS MORE THAN RACHEL WANTS FANNY.


----------



## Jake

Hamusuta said:


> dont care. the newbies (except Kitty) can die for all I care lol.
> 
> NO GO AWAY SHE WILL BE IN NY STOP CRUSHING MY DREAMS I WANT THIS MORE THAN RACHEL WANTS FANNY.



she already said in Wonder-ful she applied to a veterinary college at Columbus. But she did say 'it's a fall back if I don't pursue acting' but I mean Tina gets **** treatment, so it's so obvious once she graduates she's gone.


o yea tina spoilers for 5x03


Spoiler



tina will talk 2 emma about her feelings
hard to understand but it seems that tina will be wearing black to mourn finn and it will make her feel like she's transitioning back to her gothic look


----------



## Hamusuta

Jake. said:


> she already said in Wonder-ful she applied to a veterinary college at Columbus. But she did say 'it's a fall back if I don't pursue acting' but I mean Tina gets **** treatment, so it's so obvious once she graduates she's gone.
> 
> 
> o yea tina spoilers for 5x03
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> tina will talk 2 emma about her feelings
> hard to understand but it seems that tina will be wearing black to mourn finn and it will make her feel like she's transitioning back to her gothic look



bby tina no pls stay how u are lol.


----------



## Hamusuta

#5 – The End Of Twerk

Wrecking Ball, cantada por Marley Rose – Can??o original da cantora Miley Cyrus.
If I Were A Boy, cantada por Unique – Can??o original da cantora Beyonc?.
On Our Way, cantada por Tina, Artie, Blaine, Sam, Marley, Kitty, Unique, Ryder & Jake – Can??o original da banda The Royal Concept.
You Are Woman, I Am Man, cantada por Rachel & Paolo – Can??o original do musical Funny Girl.
Blurred Lines, cantada por Artie, Bree, Kitty, Jake & Will – Can??o original do cantor Robin Thicke.

#6 – Movin’ Out

Movin’ Out, cantada por Sam & Blaine – Can??o original do cantor Billy Joel.
(so far)

Darn U BLAM. Darn U SO MUCH OMG CAN I POKE THEM BOTH RIGHT NOW LIKE SERIOUSLY. sick of these darn blam duets and rachel storylines and tina in the background again just let her have spotlight already we've had 5 darn seasons im so angry right now.

- - - Post Merge - - -

and then gosh darn newcomers get more songs and storylines after like 2 episodes into s4. Darn U MARLEY I FOREVER BITTER OVR U, U STORYLINE STEALING SKINNY SILLY GIRL ;-;.
(dats right i used alliteration on her)
brb crying.


----------



## oath2order

I cried.


----------



## Jake

i didnt but i only watched half of it oops


----------



## oath2order

no but Rachel

and

i can't


----------



## Hamusuta

Santana made me cry omg.


----------



## in-a-pickle

Well, some tears were shed during the watching of this episode. I thought it was done amazingly, the focus on the grieving rather than the cause made sense too.


----------



## oath2order

I also like how Blaine was barely featured, and rightly so. They focused on the grieving of the people who really knew Finn the most.


----------



## Hamusuta

oath2order said:


> I also like how Blaine was barely featured, and rightly so. They focused on the grieving of the people who really knew Finn the most.



guess who has 2 solos and a duet in episode 6 

- - - Post Merge - - -

dont worry bby im as peed off as you are


----------



## oath2order

I don't care if sings in the future. It was just this episode where it mattered


----------



## Hamusuta

Movin’ Out, cantada por Sam & Blaine – Can??o original do cantor Billy Joel.
My Life, cantada por Jake Puckerman – Can??o original do cantor Billy Joel.
An Innocent Man, cantada por Ryder Lynn – Can??o original do cantor Billy Joel.
Honesty, cantada por Artie Abrams – Can??o original do cantor Billy Joel.

that is officially every character getting a solo or a duet but Tina.

IM DONEEEEEEEEEEE. I DONT WANT TO SAY BYE TO TINA. OMG NO IM NOT READY


----------



## Jake

All solo are by males in 5x06?


----------



## Hamusuta

Jake. said:


> All solo are by males in 5x06?



tina is so leaving i cant even right now i crying i not ready for this yetttttttt. never watching glee again ;-; bye.


----------



## Jake

it was evident tina was leaving since start of S4 LOL


----------



## Hamusuta

Jake. said:


> it was evident tina was leaving since start of S4 LOL


stop it i still have hope ;-;


----------



## Jake

biggest mind **** from glee ever......



Spoiler



**** you NYADA, my name is Blaine Anderson and I will become a doctor instead YOLO!



Spoiler








> http://songbirdsaresinging.tumblr.com/post/63792594192/hi-its-gi-im-sorry-for-my-drunk-tweets-i


----------



## oath2order

a...doctor?

wow

wow. just wow


----------



## in-a-pickle

I had to rewatch the finn tribute with my parents arrggh more crying.


----------



## Hamusuta

Jake. said:


> biggest mind **** from glee ever......
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> **** you NYADA, my name is Blaine Anderson and I will become a doctor instead YOLO!
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> > http://songbirdsaresinging.tumblr.com/post/63792594192/hi-its-gi-im-sorry-for-my-drunk-tweets-i


im laguhginnnnn OMG MAYBE TINA WORKS AT THE HOSPITAL WITH BLAINE CUZ SHE WANTED TO DO SOMETHING MEDICAL AMG THERE IS STILL HOPE


----------



## alicooper

I tried watching Glee and honestly I hated it.


----------



## Hamusuta

alicooper said:


> I tried watching Glee and honestly I hated it.


----------



## Jake

alicooper said:


> I tried watching Glee and honestly I hated it.



Oh, this should probably be written on the first post but I have made a deal with the mods that anyone who comes in here to dis glee gets an instant warn increase.

Reported.

@Hamu: OMG YES BLINA PLS HAPPEN


----------



## oath2order

Hamusuta said:


>



OH MY GOD YES BREAKING BAD GIF


----------



## Hamusuta

guess who just got their second warning on glee forums for using too much caps.
HOLLAAAAAAAAAAAAA


----------



## Jake

JUST WHEN YOU THINK YOU KNOW ALL SONG SPOILERS FOR BILLY JOEL SONG



Spoiler



You may be right - artie, will, kitty, ryder, jake

still no tina but at least kitty <3


----------



## Hamusuta

Jake. said:


> JUST WHEN YOU THINK YOU KNOW ALL SONG SPOILERS FOR BILLY JOEL SONG
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> You may be right - artie, will, kitty, ryder, jake
> 
> still no tina but at least kitty <3



*sigh*

I AM DONE.


----------



## oath2order

I just watched Glee's Gangnam Style again.

oh god I'm still laughin.


----------



## Hamusuta

Glee is ending on 6x22.


----------



## Jake

it was expected, tho, so irdc the show's pre **** anyway


----------



## oath2order

Oh, that's official now?

~**** yeah~


----------



## Hamusuta

Jake. said:


> it was expected, tho, so irdc the show's pre **** anyway



tina and titty in one post. ILY <33333333


----------



## oath2order

Seriously, I'm so glad there's a planned cancellation date


----------



## Hamusuta

oath2order said:


> Seriously, I'm so glad there's a planned cancellation date



yeah, its better to end it whilst its still okay. before it gets bad.


----------



## oath2order

It IS bad.


----------



## Hamusuta

Jayma Mays confirmed that at least 2 more major characters are leaving the show at the mid/end of season 5.

IF TINA IS GOING THEN BYE BYE GLEE MOFO. >:C


----------



## Jake

a while ago in an interview, back when Jayma confirmed her final season would be S5, the interviewer said something like 'this is your's and Matt's last season' but she only talked about herself. Wouldn't be surprised if one was will.

Could also be Tina, the majority of the other characters have a future - looks like all seniors but Tina are going to NYC so..


----------



## Hamusuta

ARTIE ISNT BECAUSE HE IS STUPID AND UGLY AND HE HAS ONE OF THOSE FACES YOU JUST WANT TO PUNCH.

srry im just raging bcuz my bby is probably leaving.


----------



## oath2order

BYE BYE TINA


----------



## Jake

5x07 title and songs (not singers, tho)


Spoiler



Title: Puppet Master
Cheek To Cheek by Fred Astaire
Into The Groove by Madonna
Nasty/Rhythm Nation by Janet Jackson (mash up)
You’re My Best Friend by Queen
We Can’t Stop by Miley Cyrus
Don’t You (Forget About Me) by Simple Minds

HOLLA JESUS madonna and we can't stop omf <3
also part of me believes this to be Nationals but the more I read the songs, the more I don't think it will.


Also the Jarley trouble is because Jake gets closer to Bree, and drifts away from Marley - and nurse Penny is in 5x04


----------



## Hamusuta

Jake. said:


> 5x07 title and songs (not singers, tho)
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> Title: Puppet Master
> Cheek To Cheek by Fred Astaire
> Into The Groove by Madonna
> Nasty/Rhythm Nation by Janet Jackson (mash up)
> You’re My Best Friend by Queen
> We Can’t Stop by Miley Cyrus
> Don’t You (Forget About Me) by Simple Minds
> 
> HOLLA JESUS madonna and we can't stop omf <3
> also part of me believes this to be Nationals but the more I read the songs, the more I don't think it will.
> 
> 
> Also the Jarley trouble is because Jake gets closer to Bree, and drifts away from Marley - and nurse Penny is in 5x04



i seriously thought for a moment that don't you was
"DONT CHU WISH UR GRRLFREND WAZ HOT LEK ME. DONT CHU WISH UR GRRLFRENC WAZ A FREEK LEK ME. DONT CHAAAAAAAAAA."


----------



## Jake

Hamusuta said:


> i seriously thought for a moment that don't you was
> "DONT CHU WISH UR GRRLFREND WAZ HOT LEK ME. DONT CHU WISH UR GRRLFRENC WAZ A FREEK LEK ME. DONT CHAAAAAAAAAA."



pls that and milkshake are the songs i want on glee rly bad!!!


----------



## Hamusuta

Jake. said:


> pls that and milkshake are the songs i want on glee rly bad!!!



ar u gonna post 5x04 extenedd summary or wat cuz its on ur tumblr


----------



## Jake

Hamusuta said:


> ar u gonna post 5x04 extenedd summary or wat cuz its on ur tumblr



i only rly post songs here and storyline i find interestin that extended summary was ****


----------



## Hamusuta

the madonna song is a kurt and starchild duet apparently. dont ask me for source just check tumblr or something lol.


----------



## Jake

yer not surprised it being by NYC coz Kurt's madonna cover band made it kinda obv


----------



## oath2order

Were the Katy Gaga songs released yet?


----------



## Hamusuta

oath2order said:


> Were the Katy Gaga songs released yet?



No


----------



## Jake

katy and gaga songs next week i believe. sunday before the episode airs pre sure


----------



## Hamusuta

official s5 cast group photo wat.


----------



## oath2order

Hamusuta said:


> official s5 cast group photo wat.



What exactly is the problem?


----------



## Hamusuta

oath2order said:


> What exactly is the problem?



the fact its not like everywhere else where they actually have like different groups photoshopped together to actually LOOK like they are together as one but its just all their single photos (minus Kartie, Hummelberry and Swill? Wue?) photo shopped together...


----------



## oath2order

Kurt gets a tattoo ugh


----------



## Hamusuta




----------



## oath2order

Hamusuta said:


>



That's not even funny go shoo


----------



## Jake

marry the night: http://its-all-coming-back-to-me.tumblr.com/post/65525410612/fyeahgleeclub-marry-the-night-glee-cast


so much better than I expected (and i was really looking forward to this, so much better than i thought omf)


----------



## Hamusuta

Jake. said:


> marry the night: http://its-all-coming-back-to-me.tumblr.com/post/65525410612/fyeahgleeclub-marry-the-night-glee-cast
> 
> 
> so much better than I expected (and i was really looking forward to this, so much better than i thought omf)



omfg it sounds so good.
adam is also v. v. fit <3

- - - Post Merge - - -





RYAN WAHATHT R U DOIN


----------



## oath2order

Jake. said:


> marry the night: http://its-all-coming-back-to-me.tumblr.com/post/65525410612/fyeahgleeclub-marry-the-night-glee-cast
> 
> 
> so much better than I expected (and i was really looking forward to this, so much better than i thought omf)



LOVE ADAM LAMBERT.

LOVE MARRY THE NIGHT.

LOVE THE COVER.


----------



## Hamusuta

remeber that joke that klaine fans made about shipping Tina to another country?

OH THE ****ING IRONY:
http://uk.eonline.com/news/475833/g...h-out-to-focus-solely-on-new-York-story lines

SUCK IT KLAINE FANS YES YES YES!!!!!!


----------



## Hamusuta

Tina solo? i cry. ;-;


----------



## oath2order

Hamusuta said:


> remeber that joke that klaine fans made about shipping Tina to another country?
> 
> OH THE ****ING IRONY:
> http://uk.eonline.com/news/475833/g...h-out-to-focus-solely-on-new-York-story lines
> 
> SUCK IT KLAINE FANS YES YES YES!!!!!!



that's ****ing stupid.


----------



## in-a-pickle

XD


----------



## Jake




----------



## Hamusuta

oath2order said:


> that's ****ing stupid.


Of all people I thought you'd be the happiest....



Jake. said:


>


MY DINGLY DANGLIES JUST EXPLODED.
my lord look jennas boobs omfg <3333


----------



## oath2order

Sending Kurt to Russia is just dumb.


----------



## Hamusuta

oath2order said:


> Sending Kurt to Russia is just dumb.



But funny


----------



## Jake

AND HERE'S WHAT YOU MISSED ON GLEE


----------



## oath2order

Hamusuta said:


> But funny



...how?


----------



## Hamusuta

Jake. said:


> AND HERE'S WHAT YOU MISSED ON GLEE
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> THIS IS WHY YOU DONT LET ACTORS WORK ON HALLOWEEN OMFG





oath2order said:


> ...how?



because ever since the vaporub thing kurt-stans have like targetted Tina and every little thing that she says or does(see what i did there) they accuse her of idk doing something really bad. like the scene with emma in the quarterback kurt=stans on tumblr were like 'THIS IS WAHY I H8 TINA CUZ SHE SELF SENTERD LITL HO IRL LLLL ELELEL' check it out for yourself if you dont belieb me ;-;



ALSO: THE RETURN OF VAMPIRE!TINA?






and some spoiler person:

Hey y’all! Another week gone by without a new Glee episode, but we’ve survived, which is good since that’s about to change come next Thursday when the Glee Club and the Newyorkers celebrate the music of Katy Parry and Lady Gaga (They are even releasing and EP and stuff). But in the news department we got a HUGE revelation that most of us definitely saw coming: The show is planning to ditch Lima and move full time to New York.

To be honest, it was about time, one of the main reasons this whole show has worked is because of its characters, and since they already let go so many of them (Ehem… Quinn, anyone?) and the newbies are not really working (at all!) it was the smartes thing to do: Just think of all the shenanigans we’ll be able to witness, there’s just so much to do in NYC. But the real question is: Who’s staying? Who is leaving? Because as we know there are four people with one foot out the McKinley Halls, and we only know the plans of two of them. So I am afraid they ditch the wrong one along with the newbies… But meanwhile…

First comes Artie, who’s been accepted to the Brooklyn Film Academy already, so it’s a safe bet he’ll be moving to NYC.

Then we have Blaine, who just got engaged with Kurt, who is living in Bushwick, and he’s good friends with Rachel, and said he would apply for NYADA, so it’s safe to say we’ll be seeing him there in no time, seriously, can you picture Glee without Blaine? (I can, Season One) because I still can’t believe he’s taken the spotlight from some other characters who are way more interesting and not nearly as annoying.

And once again we are faced with the Tina Factor. I mean, although she is mah gurl, I have to admit, we basically know nothing about her, which is why it would be easier to leave her behind, BUT for Heaven’s sake!! She is one of the originals, and I believe she deserves to go to NY, or at least to stay in the show as a regular character, if we know nothing about her it’s not her fault at all, is it? (This is why I HATE Ryan Murphy).

As for Sam, wel… he is Sam, and I’m sure he’ll manage to squeeze into the NYC side, especially since the writers decided to make him a huge part of Blaine’s life, and I like Sam, I really do, I just think they give him the worst storylines lately. #fact.


Oh! An BTW: I’ve heard some nagging and moaning about the validity of this source, but I think all I’ve got to say is: Get over it! If you don’t believe the spoilers I share then IDK what you’re doing here, if you thing they aren’t spoilery enough then a) enjoy what I share or B) Get the heck away from here. If you want my opinion I think it’s better this way, so you get spoiled, but the episode is not ruined becuz you already know what’s gonna happen (trust me, it sucks). I believe so far what I’ve shared has been proven true, but if something doesn’t show on screen then I’m sorry, but you know how this works, they write and shoot so much, but some scenes end up in the editing room floor, because that’s how television works! Given the amount of time they have to put together 45 min of footage I’d say: respect.

But for those of you who like what I do, and share some of my thoughts, here it goes:

End of Twerk: There is a McKinley reunion involving way more than just the students, the Rachel-Kurt tatoo thing is very important because it works as a metaphor for where they’re going (or plan to!), and Dani is not present in this episode.

Movin’ Out: I guess the scene with Little Blaine is “moving” in a way (it works to prove a point), *************There’s hope for Tina*******, Ryder has “his” moment during his solo (I know it sounds weird, but you’ll get it… eventually), the NY side plays the lighter part for this episode.

Puppet Master: The seniors are actually adressed!! There’s talk about the future of McKinley, Rachel is singing, Starchild reveals “something”, and the puppets work as a metaphor.

HOPE4TINA PRAISE THA LAWDDDDDDD


----------



## Hamusuta

HERE U GO U HO


----------



## Jake

thank you friend i saw it but forgot about it OOPS


----------



## oath2order

"don't blow it Kurt"

Okay really that's just dirty.


----------



## mariop476

Well, I haven't watched with any true interest since the episode with the rival glee club and throwing eggs at the female lead (Rachel?), but sending Kurt to Russia seems like it's going to be some sort of statement about how Russia treats homosexuals.


----------



## oath2order

mariop476 said:


> Well, I haven't watched with any true interest since the episode with the rival glee club and throwing eggs at the female lead (Rachel?), but sending Kurt to Russia seems like it's going to be some sort of statement about how Russia treats homosexuals.



Oh wow, season one, damn that's pretty far back.


----------



## Hamusuta

WHERE IS WIDE AWAKE I CRYING IVE BEEN WAITING ALL NIGHT


----------



## Jake

apparently coz it's an EP the release gets pushed back a day or something irdk


----------



## Hamusuta

THEY GET RELEASED ON MY BIRTHDAY I CRYING <3 <3 ;-; (tomorrow at 10am in america)


----------



## Jake

Hamusuta said:


> THEY GET RELEASED ON MY BIRTHDAY I CRYING <3 <3 ;-; (tomorrow at 10am in america)



you can hear like 5 seconds of wide awake here (its stripped down and sexy)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iWuvCtLwY3A#t=114

also you get like 2 seconds of titty shakin their **** down the halls


----------



## Jake

KNEW THEY WOULD GET RID OF SOME OF THE SOLOISTS IN ROAR. now it's just wide awake singers + NYC (no kurt)

*Wide Awake:* never liked the original but like this version
*Applause:* idk male vocals sounds weird and they sound pre **** in the chorus but i guess it's cause it a female song w/ male vocals (marley needed solo lines)
*Roar:* Kitty sounds way too high soznotsoz tina sounds wear on the first chorus soznotsoz. Sounds good until you hear like 9025320 voices. The part where Dani is like 'I GOT DA EYE OF THE TIGERRRRR' (after the 532753 roars in a row part) sounds wear SOZNOTSOZ


----------



## ForgottenT

So uhm, am I the only one who does not know what glee is?


----------



## Jake

yes


----------



## oath2order

The only two songs I like are Wide Awake and Marry the Night.


----------



## Jake

oath2order said:


> The only two songs I like are Wide Awake and Marry the Night.


pre much me 2


----------



## Jake

no kurt going to Russia, but that was kinda obvious because could we really see it happening??







>> https://twitter.com/KecksExclusives/status/397584889836367872


----------



## Hamusuta

Opinions:

Marry the Night:
OMFG ADAM DON'T MARRY THE NIGHT MARRY ME YOU SEXY MOFO <3 Jk. I LOVE this song, hated the original but omfg adam makes it perfect <3 8/10.

Wide Awake:
MY BABY <333333333 It sounds AMAZING I WANT MORE. The Tina/Jake bit tho omfg they are so on **** off Marley lel. 9/10

Roar:
TOO. MANY. PEOPLE. STOP. OMFG. Sounds like a bloody choir, but I'm glad out of THE WHOLE CAST, Tina sang the most :3
7/10

Applause:
One of the only songs from Gaga that i like...
GLEE WTF R U DOING THIS VEERSION IS HORRIBLE I HATE IT GTFO MY EARS EWWWWWWW 3/10 ps. 2muchSam


----------



## Jake

jenna was in studio for 2.5 hours pls b solo (yn)


----------



## Hamusuta

Jake. said:


> jenna was in studio for 2.5 hours pls b solo (yn)







dont youuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu forget about Tinaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## Jake

Hamusuta said:


> dont youuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu forget about Tinaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa



y wud they film a song before it was recorded tho?????????????????


----------



## Hamusuta

Jake. said:


> y wud they film a song before it was recorded tho?????????????????



because YOLO

but srsly where r ur episode opinions i luv them ;-;


----------



## Jake

O i forgot to do them because I was doing about 35072057 other things whilst watching them - I guess I'll watch again later and do them iunno


----------



## oath2order

I hated it.



Spoiler



Will suspending Marley for the week for not wearing a seashell bra? I am almost positive that he could be fired for that. And Sam bashing on Marley for that? He was the one who went up on stage shirtless to show off for the nurse. "Do you think I'm comfortable up here?" ***** yes you are you started this whole thing

Sue was right. You can't have them going around wearing those ridiculous half-nude outfits around school.

Kurt what the **** have they done to this character. Okay, you say that Starchild's performance was over the top? Really like ****in really


----------



## Hamusuta

oath2order said:


> I hated it.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> Will suspending Marley for the week for not wearing a seashell bra? I am almost positive that he could be fired for that. And Sam bashing on Marley for that? He was the one who went up on stage shirtless to show off for the nurse. "Do you think I'm comfortable up here?" ***** yes you are you started this whole thing
> 
> Sue was right. You can't have them going around wearing those ridiculous half-nude outfits around school.
> 
> Kurt what the **** have they done to this character. Okay, you say that Starchild's performance was over the top? Really like ****in really



Agree with everything you said.
Although I hate Marley, it was way too harsh suspending her from glee club for something she isn't comfortable with doing?
and omfg yeah Kurt wtf do you remember this:





and i guess womanizer Jake is back... AND THE PROMO FOR THE END OF TWERK IS OUT AND MARLEY IS RIDING A ****ING GIANT STEEL BALL IM ALAUGHIN


----------



## oath2order

Hamusuta said:


> Agree with everything you said.
> Although I hate Marley, it was way too harsh suspending her from glee club for something she isn't comfortable with doing?
> and omfg yeah Kurt wtf do you remember this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and i guess womanizer Jake is back... AND THE PROMO FOR THE END OF TWERK IS OUT AND MARLEY IS RIDING A ****ING GIANT STEEL BALL IM ALAUGHIN



OR DO YOU REMEMBER HIS FIRST PROM OUTFIT

OR THEATRICALITY.


----------



## Hamusuta

oath2order said:


> OR DO YOU REMEMBER HIS FIRST PROM OUTFIT
> 
> OR THEATRICALITY.


EXACTLY HE JUST JEALOUS CUZ ADAM IS HOT AND KURT IS NOT


----------



## Jake

marley didn't get suspended for not wearing the sea shell bra. She got suspended for not following the assignment. Marley could've easily worn a different gaga costume (and lets be real, there are so many gaga outfits out there, and she did say to Jake she was fine wearing a bra made out of gloves or something so obv she must be somewhat comfortable with wearing something revealing SO WHY DIDN'T SHE WEAR THAT OUTFIT INSTEAD???)... Marley could've chosen any costume - she was not forced to wear the shell bikini, she just had to wear a Gaga costume. 

And the fact that she went against the assignment to prove a 'personal agenda' was part of the reason she got suspended 'I'm not going to change who I am for any performance or any GUY' shows that Marley is making a statement that she is who she is and if a guy doesn't like that then get over it. She dressed at Katy Perry to send a message to Jake that she is who she is.
Not to mention the assignment was to 'get out of your comfort zone' - her going around and prancing around like Katy was rude because everyone else was uncomfortable with how they looked as Gaga, but there Marley was as Katy, and in her comfort zone. If she really did have a problem with wearing the bikini then she should have said something about it to Sam, and have her wear a different Gaga outfit. And Sam was only angry at her so much because HE was doing the performance for his personal agenda, and trying to impress Penny - obviously Marley coming out like that ruined it for him (yes he over reacted)

Marley got suspended for not following the assignment, not for not wearing a seashell bikini (Glee is a comedy, obviously the line was put in to create humor. If it was any other costume then yea, it wouldn't be a big issue because it's not sexualized like the bikini - it's just seen as disgusting because the fandom is so uptight about everything) - Just like in the purple piano project how Santana got suspended for "setting the piano on fire". She didn't get suspended for setting the piano on fire, she got suspended because she wasn't being a team player. Look at this from an actual assignment point of view (as in a hand in on paper). If you don't do the assignment you get punished. Say this is in a PE class, and you have to do an assignment on herpes or something where you have to look up diseased genitalia. If you don't hand the assignment in because 'you are not comfortable with looking at pictured of ****s and vaginas' obviously you're going to get in **** because you didn't do the assignment when everyone else had to. If you felt uncomfortable, speak to your teacher about it. They'd come up with alternatives to it and then you wouldn't have to do something you're not comfortable doing. 

That said though, Marley was treated like ****, and I think it's stupid because Will is all like 'omg we only got X weeks until Nationals we gotta rehearse" LIKE YEAH YOU REALLY DID YOURSELF GOOD THERE BY KICKING SOMEONE OUT OF THE CLUB FOR A WEEK.


----------



## Hamusuta

Jake. said:


> marley didn't get suspended for not wearing the sea shell bra. She got suspended for not following the assignment. Marley could've easily worn a different gaga costume (and lets be real, there are so many gaga outfits out there, and she did say to Jake she was fine wearing a bra made out of gloves or something so obv she must be somewhat comfortable with wearing something revealing SO WHY DIDN'T SHE WEAR THAT OUTFIT INSTEAD???)... Marley could've chosen any costume - she was not forced to wear the shell bikini, she just had to wear a Gaga costume.
> 
> And the fact that she went against the assignment to prove a 'personal agenda' was part of the reason she got suspended 'I'm not going to change who I am for any performance or any GUY' shows that Marley is making a statement that she is who she is and if a guy doesn't like that then get over it. She dressed at Katy Perry to send a message to Jake that she is who she is.
> Not to mention the assignment was to 'get out of your comfort zone' - her going around and prancing around like Katy was rude because everyone else was uncomfortable with how they looked as Gaga, but there Marley was as Katy, and in her comfort zone. If she really did have a problem with wearing the bikini then she should have said something about it to Sam, and have her wear a different Gaga outfit. And Sam was only angry at her so much because HE was doing the performance for his personal agenda, and trying to impress Penny - obviously Marley coming out like that ruined it for him (yes he over reacted)
> 
> Marley got suspended for not following the assignment, not for not wearing a seashell bikini (Glee is a comedy, obviously the line was put in to create humor. If it was any other costume then yea, it wouldn't be a big issue because it's not sexualized like the bikini - it's just seen as disgusting because the fandom is so uptight about everything) - Just like in the purple piano project how Santana got suspended for "setting the piano on fire". She didn't get suspended for setting the piano on fire, she got suspended because she wasn't being a team player. Look at this from an actual assignment point of view (as in a hand in on paper). If you don't do the assignment you get punished. Say this is in a PE class, and you have to do an assignment on herpes or something where you have to look up diseased genitalia. If you don't hand the assignment in because 'you are not comfortable with looking at pictured of ****s and vaginas' obviously you're going to get in **** because you didn't do the assignment when everyone else had to. If you felt uncomfortable, speak to your teacher about it. They'd come up with alternatives to it and then you wouldn't have to do something you're not comfortable doing.
> 
> That said though, Marley was treated like ****, and I think it's stupid because Will is all like 'omg we only got X weeks until Nationals we gotta rehearse" LIKE YEAH YOU REALLY DID YOURSELF GOOD THERE BY KICKING SOMEONE OUT OF THE CLUB FOR A WEEK.


LAUGHGIN SOO MUCH AT THISSSSSSSSSSSSSSS

anyway, the 3rd singer on into the groove is Dani.


----------



## Jake

why are you laughing tho??????????/ 
and thx 4 tellin us dani if 3rd singer i knew but i 4got 2 mention oops nice 2 c u got my back bby

also movin' out episode is EP, so we probs get songs a day later (still don't know if we are getting twerking songs tomorrow or day after coz it aint an EP IDK HELP).
they b spammin out the EP's since no one watches their show so they don't get much money from viewers, so they spam EP's so ppl r more likely 2 but dem so dey get mulla cha-ching$$$


----------



## Hamusuta

Jake. said:


> why are you laughing tho??????????/
> and thx 4 tellin us dani if 3rd singer i knew but i 4got 2 mention oops nice 2 c u got my back bby
> 
> also movin' out episode is EP, so we probs get songs a day later (still don't know if we are getting twerking songs tomorrow or day after coz it aint an EP IDK HELP).
> they b spammin out the EP's since no one watches their show so they don't get much money from viewers, so they spam EP's so ppl r more likely 2 but dem so dey get mulla cha-ching$$$


because i hate marley and everything said there was negative at marley. it pleased me. 

omg 2 much eps4me i cant handle the ep.


----------



## Jake

I didn't like Marley much last season but she's growing on me this season - guess because they're not shoving her down our throats. 
much like Blaine, we haven't had much blaine since 5x01, so I'm not like 'shut up' everytime he talks. But 5x06 is Blaine heavy so one episode of blaine happiness left xo


----------



## Hamusuta

SONGS OUR OUT:

OPINIONS:

Wrecking Ball: Nothing special...
If I Were A Boy: So dissapointed, Unique could of easily smashed that song but the way they did it was ****.
Woman Man thing rachel fanny girl thing: Idk whatever its alright
On our way: amazing cuz blina and ryna/tyder <3
blurred lines: Bree's voice hurts my soul. the whole song was awful AS EXPECTED tho lol


----------



## Jake

Hamusuta said:


> SONGS OUR OUT:
> 
> OPINIONS:
> 
> Wrecking Ball: Nothing special...
> If I Were A Boy: So dissapointed, Unique could of easily smashed that song but the way they did it was ****.
> Woman Man thing rachel fanny girl thing: Idk whatever its alright
> On our way: amazing cuz blina and ryna/tyder <3
> blurred lines: Bree's voice hurts my soul. the whole song was awful AS EXPECTED tho lol



funny coz my opinions are completely the opposite lol

I love wrecking ball - only thing I hate is before they start the final chorus. In Miley's version she sings it more powerfully than the previous two choruses, but in this version it's pretty much the same as the other two. But other that that I really like it.

If I were a boy is amazing. They did a completely different rendition and you can really hear the emotion (and I used to hate Unique so much, and when I heard this song spoiler I was so pissed that she would be singing it. How wrong I was though).

You are woman, I am man is really nice, Rachel sounds great - I just don't like the songs ending, and wish they did the whole version. It's nice to see a character that just appeared on the off-chance in the first episode to actually have a plot line in the future. I really liked that touch

Blurred Lines. Probably my favorite song (or second, after wrecking ball). I love it. Bree sounds great (from what you can hear). Just sad they cut the rapping part.. 

And on our way is meh. Unique sounds good opening the song, but after that (apart from the Jarley and marley line to end the song - yes i like the tina/kitty line but it's not enough to pick up the song. It needed more female vocals), it just goes downhill, until you reach like halfway through the song where the jarley lines start then it gets good again but then the chorus starts again and.... Defs not a bad song, it's nice, but I think it's the worse song in the episode. The chorus just annoys me, it goes on and on and on legit 50% of the song is the chorus (at least that's what it seems like)- and personally, I don't think it lives up to the dont stop believing/loser like me/we are young/some nights anthem of the season.




Also gonna do the episode thoughts coz im bored so read here after i finish and i'll edit it



Spoiler



- Jake get off that scooter. I thought we were over that in Britney 2.0 and then when Ryder told you how not-cool it was to ride on in Dynamic Duets or w/e
- O hey there error wtf sam how do you just slide the xylophone away from you and then legit 1 second later in the next shot be behind it again sliding ur fingers over it???????//
- tina and kitty selfie i ship it
- shut up blaine
- take that selfie kitty
- ok lets be real here how do they know about VA in S1 like right at the start of the season, but it takes them like until almost nationals to learn about throat explosion what?
- that vision or w/e of throat explosion probably just gave 2470357023075 kids night mares and cut the viewer rate by 10%
- sounds like VA 2.0 (VA didn't attend class and rehearsed 24/7, VA did Lady Gaga for practice - nice repetition of storylines)
- I like how artie has become the next voice of the fandom, implying that will's lessons are bull**** and made up right on the spot. SERIOUSLY HE JUST MAKES UP LESSONS AS SOON AS HE WALKS IN THE ROOM AND HEARS ND TALKING WHAT HAPPENED TO S1 AND S2 WHERE HE WOULDN'T HAVE TO LISTEN TO THEM TO GET IDEAS
- **** i'm only 2 mins into the episode and i've already written this much we're ****ed
- i like how 1) ryder is back in ND without any explanation, 2) ryder is put in the 'gaga' group without explanation when he asked if there was a third option??? RYDER = DEFINITION OF NO CONTINUITY
- am i the only one who really doesn't care about the NYC side of the show?
- 'how about you babe' YOUVE ONLY ****ING BEEN DATING FOR LIKE 2 EPISODES - hence why you dont put famous guest stars in the show because there's no way you can develop the character with 6 episodes.........
- Sam and penny is stupid. like they're kinda cute but the storyline is just stupid 'oh sam i liked you 2 episodes ago but not anymore lel xo text it'
- I LIKE PENNY SO MUCH BUT CAN THEY GIVE HER ANOTHER STORYLINE BESIDES SAM???
- blam **** off i already have to put up with you in 5x06 please limit my blam screentime so i dont want to die
- too many 'they're a katy and i'm a gaga' references. its overkill
- beckys introduction is classic
- they already have like 6 band members, why the **** do they need more??
- starchild just looks dumb soz/notsoz
- *fast forwards past marry the night*
- the performance is really too over the top like seriously it's a ****ing cheap ****ty BAND AUDITION...
- Bree/Sue = otp
- also even though i'm not up to it. I like how sue suspends the glee club for inappropriate costumes, but not bree (like why would you suspend it's not like they actually walk around the school in the costumes anyway) ITS DUMB. and the she just suspends the band members for no reason? #PowerAbuse
- marley u cute. jake shut up.
- sam shut up. i like you coz youre hot but youre such a douche
- becky/sam scene 'i dont do handys' becky y wudnt u giv sam a hand job???
- and how the **** is becky gonna get more people to attend?? it doesn't make sense like she says it over the intercom but that's stupid
- *fast forwards hummelberry scene*
- now i dont like marley again because its so obvious bree is tryna hit on jake and marley is just so dumb and is like 'jake go do it' stupid girl.
- i aint no technology freak but how the **** does becky stream that trailer or w/e to everyones laptop and smartphone???
- pennys office is a diff office than the one she was in in 5x02 j/s unless this is her office and her other one was her medical room but??
- if i actually liked katy perry and followed maybe i would find thie unique/kitty/tina/jake scene more funny but nope
- if they've been at it for 5 hours and a student just walked past the door, doesn't that mean that they're in school hours and should have been in class???
- o hey the finn plaque
- marley/unique love it
- the ending to that scene is weird
- applause is weird like to many camera movements and lights
- blaines outfit is so ****ed
- and why can i hear marley despite her not being on stage???
- cbf explaining the marley suspension because ive already done it in a previous post
- shut the **** up artie, i watched that white sheet for the whole performance, there is no way that could have gotten stuck in your wheels
- more lines involving about 303205023 katy/gaga words so stupid
- 'plot twist lima doesnt have a zoo why did we think it did'
- ughh i hate wide awake like the glee version is so nice like they sound great and their arrangement is perf but i ****ing hate the original so i cant even listen to glee's cover
- IM BORED
- pamela landsburry is such a **** band name or w/e
- BYE


----------



## Hamusuta

Hamusuta said:


> SONGS *OUR* OUT:
> 
> OPINIONS:
> 
> Wrecking Ball: Nothing special...
> If I Were A Boy: So dissapointed, Unique could of easily smashed that song but the way they did it was ****.
> Woman Man thing rachel fanny girl thing: Idk whatever its alright
> On our way: amazing cuz blina and ryna/tyder <3
> blurred lines: Bree's voice hurts my soul. the whole song was awful AS EXPECTED tho lol



my grammar is actually terribru


----------



## oath2order

Wrecking Ball features Marley sounding almost exactly like Miley.


----------



## Jake

_"Glee will not be doing a Christmas album this season"_


Here Comes Santa Claus - Rachel / Kurt & Santana
Rockin? Around The Christmas Tree - New Directions
Mary?s Little Boy Child - Marley / Unique & Tina
The Chipmunks Song (Christmas Don?t Be Late) - Rachel / Kurt / Santana & Cody
Love Child (!) - Unique / Marley & Tina
Away In A Manger - New Directions Featuring Rachel / Kurt & Santana



u sure about dat m8?


----------



## Hamusuta

Jake. said:


> _"Glee will not be doing a Christmas album this season"_
> 
> 
> Here Comes Santa Claus - Rachel / Kurt & Santana
> Rockin’ Around The Christmas Tree - New Directions
> Mary’s Little Boy Child - Marley / Unique & Tina
> The Chipmunks Song (Christmas Don’t Be Late) - Rachel / Kurt / Santana & Cody
> Love Child (!) - Unique / Marley & Tina
> Away In A Manger - New Directions Featuring Rachel / Kurt & Santana
> 
> 
> 
> u sure about dat m8?


who said that? :O
and cant Tina have like 1 solo or duet even if it is fake omg


----------



## Hamusuta

SPOILER CEPTION.

1. Those XMAS songs are confirmed and real.
2. We Can't Stop from 5x07 changed into What does the ****ing fox say? (FML)
3. That Janet Jackson song mash up is sang by Marley Jake and Bree.

- - - Post Merge - - -

also,
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rtAet-fkv5I#t=86
MY BBY CAN TWERK <3 IM SO DONEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE


----------



## Hamusuta

TINA DUET TINA DUET TINA DUET I CANT BERATHTEHEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE
Artie & Tina cantar?o Whenever I Call You Friend. http://gleekoutbr.com/?p=30996


----------



## Jake

Hamusuta said:


> SPOILER CEPTION.
> 
> 1. Those XMAS songs are confirmed and real.
> 2. We Can't Stop from 5x07 changed into What does the ****ing fox say? (FML)
> 3. That Janet Jackson song mash up is sang by Marley Jake and Bree.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> also,
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rtAet-fkv5I#t=86
> MY BBY CAN TWERK <3 IM SO DONEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE





Hamusuta said:


> TINA DUET TINA DUET TINA DUET I CANT BERATHTEHEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE
> [SPOILER 5X9] Artie & Tina cantar?o Whenever I Call You Friend. http://gleekoutbr.com/?p=30996 [SPOILER 5X9] Artie & Tina cantar?o Whenever I Call You Friend. http://gleekoutbr.com/?p=30996 [SPOILER 5X9] Artie & Tina cantar?o Whenever I Call You Friend. http://gleekoutbr.com/?p=30996 [SPOILER 5X9] Artie & Tina cantar?o Whenever I Call You Friend. http://gleekoutbr.com/?p=30996 [SPOILER 5X9] Artie & Tina cantar?o Whenever I Call You Friend. http://gleekoutbr.com/?p=30996 [SPOILER 5X9] Artie & Tina cantar?o Whenever I Call You Friend. http://gleekoutbr.com/?p=30996 [SPOILER 5X9] Artie & Tina cantar?o Whenever I Call You Friend. http://gleekoutbr.com/?p=30996 [SPOILER 5X9] Artie & Tina cantar?o Whenever I Call You Friend. http://gleekoutbr.com/?p=30996 [SPOILER 5X9] Artie & Tina cantar?o Whenever I Call You Friend. http://gleekoutbr.com/?p=30996 [SPOILER 5X9] Artie & Tina cantar?o Whenever I Call You Friend. http://gleekoutbr.com/?p=30996 [SPOILER 5X9] Artie & Tina cantar?o Whenever I Call You Friend. http://gleekoutbr.com/?p=30996 [SPOILER 5X9] Artie & Tina cantar?o Whenever I Call You Friend. http://gleekoutbr.com/?p=30996 [SPOILER 5X9] Artie & Tina cantar?o Whenever I Call You Friend. http://gleekoutbr.com/?p=30996 [SPOILER 5X9] Artie & Tina cantar?o Whenever I Call You Friend. http://gleekoutbr.com/?p=30996 [SPOILER 5X9] Artie & Tina cantar?o Whenever I Call You Friend. http://gleekoutbr.com/?p=30996 [SPOILER 5X9] Artie & Tina cantar?o Whenever I Call You Friend. http://gleekoutbr.com/?p=30996 [SPOILER 5X9] Artie & Tina cantar?o Whenever I Call You Friend. http://gleekoutbr.com/?p=30996 [SPOILER 5X9] Artie & Tina cantar?o Whenever I Call You Friend. http://gleekoutbr.com/?p=30996 [SPOILER 5X9] Artie & Tina cantar?o Whenever I Call You Friend. http://gleekoutbr.com/?p=30996 [SPOILER 5X9] Artie & Tina cantar?o Whenever I Call You Friend. http://gleekoutbr.com/?p=30996 [SPOILER 5X9] Artie & Tina cantar?o Whenever I Call You Friend. http://gleekoutbr.com/?p=30996 [SPOILER 5X9] Artie & Tina cantar?o Whenever I Call You Friend. http://gleekoutbr.com/?p=30996 [SPOILER 5X9] Artie & Tina cantar?o Whenever I Call You Friend. http://gleekoutbr.com/?p=30996 [SPOILER 5X9] Artie & Tina cantar?o Whenever I Call You Friend. http://gleekoutbr.com/?p=30996 [SPOILER 5X9] Artie & Tina cantar?o Whenever I Call You Friend. http://gleekoutbr.com/?p=30996 [SPOILER 5X9] Artie & Tina cantar?o Whenever I Call You Friend. http://gleekoutbr.com/?p=30996 [SPOILER 5X9] Artie & Tina cantar?o Whenever I Call You Friend. http://gleekoutbr.com/?p=30996 HELPPPPPPPPPPPPPP




Jake/Marley/Bree trio and janet jackson mash up i died
Tartie duet I died

no we cant stop i cried
santana singing don't rain on my parade i wtf'd


and now ****ty NYC band singin dat fox ****


----------



## Hamusuta

This is either going to be awful or amazing.
Artie & Tina cantar?o My Lovin' (You're Never Gonna Get It). http://gleekoutbr.com/?p=30996

BUT IS GLEE TRYING TO GIVE ME A HEART ATTACK 2 TINA DUETS IN 1 OMFGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGG


----------



## Hamusuta

there was always gonna be another pezberry sass off.
Brave, cantada por Rachel & Santana – Can??o original da cantora Sara Bareilles.

i just realized we're not going to get these songs until Late April at the earliest... brb creying.


----------



## Jake

2 TARTIE DUETS I JUST DIED

lets hope long hiatus =/= cut songs (yn)

but omf brave <3333


----------



## oath2order

Ugh the ****ing Chipmunk christmas song. Ew.


----------



## Jake

oath2order said:


> Ugh the ****ing Chipmunk christmas song. Ew.



preach it sista.

LIKE WTF CHIPMUNK SONG?????


----------



## Hamusuta

Jake. said:


> preach it sista.
> 
> LIKE WTF CHIPMUNK SONG?????



christmas christmas time is here, time for love and time for cheer <33333
something somethign hulaaaaaa hooooooop


----------



## oath2order

YEAH I HATE THAT SONG. IT PLAYS TOO MUCH IN THE SEASONAL SECTION AT WORK.


----------



## Hamusuta

GUYS PEOPLE ARE SAYING 5x09 IS A NY ONLY EPISODE AND THAT THEY HAVE ALREADY GRADUATED.
I DIDN'T BELIEVE IT UNTIL THIS
Gleek Out! Brasil ‏@GleekOutBR 29s
[SPOILER 5X9] Artie, Tina & Blaine cantar?o Breakaway. 
(not repeating it even though im the most excited i have ever been in my life YOU ARE WELCOME MODS)
ASHFDIASUFHJPFPASOFHUASOPFHJASOIFHJASOIHFJACJ SOMEONE GIVE ME MY INHALER EVEN THO I AM NOT ASMATHCICCCCC


----------



## VillageDweller

i know i'm like 10 years late and i'm not into glee

but in wrecking ball marley???? (i think she sings it) she like fails at some parts and it annoys me
and it's only like two words. like "want you" she sings it too quick at some points and ye
also it's more boring than the original :>

#opinion


----------



## Jake

Hamusuta said:


> GUYS PEOPLE ARE SAYING 5x09 IS A NY ONLY EPISODE AND THAT THEY HAVE ALREADY GRADUATED.
> I DIDN'T BELIEVE IT UNTIL THIS
> Gleek Out! Brasil ‏@GleekOutBR 29s
> [SPOILER 5X9] Artie, Tina & Blaine cantar?o Breakaway.
> (not repeating it even though im the most excited i have ever been in my life YOU ARE WELCOME MODS)
> ASHFDIASUFHJPFPASOFHUASOPFHJASOIFHJASOIHFJACJ SOMEONE GIVE ME MY INHALER EVEN THO I AM NOT ASMATHCICCCCC


omf have not been on tumblr but if blaine/artie/tina are singing breakaway I WILL DIE. I love kelly clarkson so much she is like my fav (always wanted breakaway to be a tina solo though, but at least she is on the song). TINA SINGING THREE TIMES IN AN EPISODE WHAT. she sand three times in Tina in the sky w/ diamonds - and she is singing twice in christmas episode (probably in one of the group numbers, too - so that makes three), AND NOW 2 DUETS AND A TRIO
and if this sounds like it is... WE KNOW ARTIE IS GOING TO NYC, AND SO IS BLAINE.... SO TINA GOING TO NYC????????????????

and santana/rachel singing every breath you take - i really like the police and love that song (i really love all songs in this episode hopefully it'll be like diva 2.0 where i like every song). would've preferred rachel to sing a santana solo but still

also fun fact, tartie duets were songs 600 and 601 to be recorded 



VillageDweller said:


> i know i'm like 10 years late and i'm not into glee
> 
> but in wrecking ball marley???? (i think she sings it) she like fails at some parts and it annoys me
> and it's only like two words. like "want you" she sings it too quick at some points and ye
> also it's more boring than the original :>
> 
> #opinion


i like miley's version more but marley's is great, too!


----------



## Jake

ok i just watched episode


Spoiler



- THT ISN'T EVEN ****ING TWERKING BUT AT LEAST TINA FILMED IT YOLO
- tina's hair omg<3
- SO MUCH TWERKING I CAN NOT COPE
- "ALRIGHT U BASIC *****ES" LOVE U KITTY
- sam x white chocolte = otp
- ryder/tina worst twerkers fml
- eww rachel cut her hair she looks horrible (she stole quinn's big plans) - she looks like lin from linandko and i can not take her seriously
BUT THIS IS FOR THE ENXT EPISODE DID TSHE GET A WIG OR DID THE WRITERS FORGET SHE CUT HER HAIR??????/





O W8 PRE SURE RACHEL HAD LONG HAIR WHEN SHE GOT TATTOO IN PROMO IDK SO GUESS I WILL FIGURE OUT THIS EPISDE???
- her lip sync is rly off soznotsoz
- o thats why the studio was so short
- glee continuity at it's finest. IN ****ING THE ROLE YOU WERE BORN TO PLAY UNIQUE HAS NO ****ING PROBLEM WALTZING INTO THE GIRLS BATHROOM
MARLEY "YOU CAN'T BE IN HERE"
UNIQUE "I SIT WHEN I PEE"
22 EPISODES LATER "**** GURL I AM SCARED"
- ooooo unique voice over i did not expect this
- its so sassy 
- ok they are partyin' in the bathroom what the ****
- o rachel is just being a lil lying hoe she is funny
- the sexual tension between sue and andria
- wish they actually showed more of bree singing in blurred lines. like i knew she was singing but other people who do not know will not know who the **** that voice belongs to.
- **** plot twist rachel doesn't get a tattoo
- YES I HAV MISSED UNIQUE AND HER WIGS
BUT R/N I AM GOING OUT FOR DINNER SO HAV 2 DO REST WHEN I GET BACK
OK I AM BACK
- dey were mean 2 unique 
- aww artie and kitty so cute and artie isn't dressed like a grandpa REJOICE
- wtf a court room what is this ****
- will was teacher of the year last year dont make up ****
- o so these costumes were for this episode and not 5x07/8/9 like i thought
- that scene was pretty stupid ngl
- OMG UNIQUES PRIVATE BATHROOM I JUST CANT
- WHAT TINA WAT R U DOING
- #gleefail vines only go for 6 seconds
- love u bree
- "PULL DOWN UR PANTS" HHAHAHAHHAAHAHHAHAHA
- wrecking ball performance was kinda bland best prt was when she broke the window
- tina x porter potty = otp
- wow will getting unique to use the staff bathroom who didn't expect that lets be real here
- becky i love u 
- yes will chucked a sue
- ND OMG BECKY HATING XYLOPHONES IS STILL A THING THIS IS THE BEST CONTINUITY THE SHOW HAS HAD IN YEARS
- rachel gets a tattoo that says finn calling it now
- she's going into thr bathroom $20 says she already got the tattoo
- #predictable
- ryder get rid of ur sideburns pls
- rolled my eyes when blaine spoke
- on our way needed choreography and not just random running

v good episode. would have liked to have seen the will/becky throwing tissues scene shown in the promo but i guess they changed the scene to becky x xylophones = otp.
idk its on par with tina in the sky w/ diamonds for me. it's probs best episode of the season



*related/unrelated things for the episode;*
- they were suspended at the end of last episode. would have been better if they were still suspended at the start of this episode to some extent or at least even touched upon.
- Will should have been fired. not because i think he deserved it, but it would have made the show more interesting. I mean remember S1 when he got suspended from sectionals and ur like 'omf wat r dey gna do' and then SURPRISE they bring emma in.  should have been something like that - and he was fired for a few episodes until he found an actual loophole and was bought back (which makes me wonder if that was the original plan because 'You May Be Right" wasn't originally in Movin' Out and was added later. And that's the only song Will is on so make me wonder if he actually was meant to be fired)
- Sue happily suspended the glee club for a week for wearing 'inappropriate outfits to school' so why didn't she just suspend them again for twerking? #logic
- Jarley drama felt too rushed and was dealt with in like one scene (two if you count the ad break between them). should have been more t the start of the episode or something. i mean its like;
1) 'hi im bree and i ****ed ur bf'
2) 'jake pls tell me its not tru'
3) 'soz'
4) I CAME IN LIKE A WREEEEECKING BAALLLLLLL
like fix your **** please so rushed.
- WHAT THE **** 5 EPISODES IN AND RYDER/UNIQUE/CATFISH HASN'T BEEN BROUGHT UP YET


----------



## Hamusuta

Jake. said:


> ok i just watched episode
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> - THT ISN'T EVEN ****ING TWERKING BUT AT LEAST TINA FILMED IT YOLO
> - tina's hair omg<3
> - SO MUCH TWERKING I CAN NOT COPE
> - "ALRIGHT U BASIC *****ES" LOVE U KITTY
> - sam x white chocolte = otp
> - ryder/tina worst twerkers fml
> - eww rachel cut her hair she looks horrible (she stole quinn's big plans) - she looks like lin from linandko and i can not take her seriously
> BUT THIS IS FOR THE ENXT EPISODE DID TSHE GET A WIG OR DID THE WRITERS FORGET SHE CUT HER HAIR??????/
> 
> 
> 
> 
> O W8 PRE SURE RACHEL HAD LONG HAIR WHEN SHE GOT TATTOO IN PROMO IDK SO GUESS I WILL FIGURE OUT THIS EPISDE???
> - her lip sync is rly off soznotsoz
> - o thats why the studio was so short
> - glee continuity at it's finest. IN ****ING THE ROLE YOU WERE BORN TO PLAY UNIQUE HAS NO ****ING PROBLEM WALTZING INTO THE GIRLS BATHROOM
> MARLEY "YOU CAN'T BE IN HERE"
> UNIQUE "I SIT WHEN I PEE"
> 22 EPISODES LATER "**** GURL I AM SCARED"
> - ooooo unique voice over i did not expect this
> - its so sassy
> - ok they are partyin' in the bathroom what the ****
> - o rachel is just being a lil lying hoe she is funny
> - the sexual tension between sue and andria
> - wish they actually showed more of bree singing in blurred lines. like i knew she was singing but other people who do not know will not know who the **** that voice belongs to.
> - **** plot twist rachel doesn't get a tattoo
> - YES I HAV MISSED UNIQUE AND HER WIGS
> BUT R/N I AM GOING OUT FOR DINNER SO HAV 2 DO REST WHEN I GET BACK
> OK I AM BACK
> - dey were mean 2 unique
> - aww artie and kitty so cute and artie isn't dressed like a grandpa REJOICE
> - wtf a court room what is this ****
> - will was teacher of the year last year dont make up ****
> - o so these costumes were for this episode and not 5x07/8/9 like i thought
> - that scene was pretty stupid ngl
> - OMG UNIQUES PRIVATE BATHROOM I JUST CANT
> - WHAT TINA WAT R U DOING
> - #gleefail vines only go for 6 seconds
> - love u bree
> - "PULL DOWN UR PANTS" HHAHAHAHHAAHAHHAHAHA
> - wrecking ball performance was kinda bland best prt was when she broke the window
> - tina x porter potty = otp
> - wow will getting unique to use the staff bathroom who didn't expect that lets be real here
> - becky i love u
> - yes will chucked a sue
> - ND OMG BECKY HATING XYLOPHONES IS STILL A THING THIS IS THE BEST CONTINUITY THE SHOW HAS HAD IN YEARS
> - rachel gets a tattoo that says finn calling it now
> - she's going into thr bathroom $20 says she already got the tattoo
> - #predictable
> - ryder get rid of ur sideburns pls
> - rolled my eyes when blaine spoke
> - on our way needed choreography and not just random running
> 
> v good episode. would have liked to have seen the will/becky throwing tissues scene shown in the promo but i guess they changed the scene to becky x xylophones = otp.
> idk its on par with tina in the sky w/ diamonds for me. it's probs best episode of the season
> 
> 
> 
> *related/unrelated things for the episode;*
> - they were suspended at the end of last episode. would have been better if they were still suspended at the start of this episode to some extent or at least even touched upon.
> - Will should have been fired. not because i think he deserved it, but it would have made the show more interesting. I mean remember S1 when he got suspended from sectionals and ur like 'omf wat r dey gna do' and then SURPRISE they bring emma in.  should have been something like that - and he was fired for a few episodes until he found an actual loophole and was bought back (which makes me wonder if that was the original plan because 'You May Be Right" wasn't originally in Movin' Out and was added later. And that's the only song Will is on so make me wonder if he actually was meant to be fired)
> - Sue happily suspended the glee club for a week for wearing 'inappropriate outfits to school' so why didn't she just suspend them again for twerking? #logic
> - Jarley drama felt too rushed and was dealt with in like one scene (two if you count the ad break between them). should have been more t the start of the episode or something. i mean its like;
> 1) 'hi im bree and i ****ed ur bf'
> 2) 'jake pls tell me its not tru'
> 3) 'soz'
> 4) I CAME IN LIKE A WREEEEECKING BAALLLLLLL
> like fix your **** please so rushed.
> - WHAT THE **** 5 EPISODES IN AND RYDER/UNIQUE/CATFISH HASN'T BEEN BROUGHT UP YET



JENNA THE BEST TWERKER WAT U ON ABOUT


----------



## Jake

Hamusuta said:


> JENNA THE BEST TWERKER WAT U ON ABOUT



Jenna and Tina aren't the same person...

also imma guess that dont rain on my parade (santana version) will be unreleased
http://fyeahgleeclub.tumblr.com/post/67058113077/spoiler-chat-scoop-on-glee


----------



## oath2order

Blaine twerking was the worst thing ever.

I think for the first transgender single-episode-thus-far-storyline for Unique was...mediocre. It could have been worse.

I'm sorry hold the **** up. Will needs to be investigated for being a pedophile because really Blurred Lines. I have nothing against the song like the Tumblr feminists and social justice warriors who think it promotes "rape culture" or whatever bull**** they believe in, but for exactly what Sue said. Will is really ****in' creepy.

I forgot most of this episode to make space in my brain for the VERY WONDERFUL MOMENTS OF SHIRTLESS CHRIS COLFER CAN I GET AN AMEN.

GIVE ME AN AMEN.


----------



## Hamusuta

oath2order said:


> Blaine twerking was the worst thing ever.
> 
> I think for the first transgender single-episode-thus-far-storyline for Unique was...mediocre. It could have been worse.
> 
> I'm sorry hold the **** up. Will needs to be investigated for being a pedophile because really Blurred Lines. I have nothing against the song like the Tumblr feminists and social justice warriors who think it promotes "rape culture" or whatever bull**** they believe in, but for exactly what Sue said. Will is really ****in' creepy.
> 
> I forgot most of this episode to make space in my brain for the VERY WONDERFUL MOMENTS OF SHIRTLESS CHRIS COLFER CAN I GET AN AMEN.
> 
> GIVE ME AN AMEN.



no he's not even hot


----------



## oath2order

Hamusuta said:


> no he's not even hot



GET THE **** OUT.


----------



## Jake

he really isn't that hot and the only reason the fandom fangirl over him s coz he's gay SOZNOTOZ


----------



## Hamusuta

oath2order said:


> GET THE **** OUT.



no senk u


----------



## oath2order

Jake. said:


> he really isn't that hot and the only reason the fandom fangirl over him s coz he's gay SOZNOTOZ



OR MAYBE BECAUSE LIKE ME I WOULD TOTALLY TAP THAT JFC


----------



## Roel

jesus christ when will sam have a haircut it looks so ugly


----------



## Hamusuta

Roel said:


> jesus christ when will sam have a haircut it looks so ugly



i've been asking this since june


----------



## Jake

songs are out:
http://its-all-coming-back-to-me.tumblr.com/tagged/s5

except movin out, but that should be out soon, but im sleeping pretty soon so idno if i'll have it reblogged before i sleep


you may be right is the only good song because it isn't a slow piece of **** but it needed more kitty so **** it


idk maybe i would enjoy them more if i literally wasnt falling asleep at my laptop


... and **** it im going to sleep. go here if you wanna listen to movin' out coz it will probs post soon after i leave: http://fyeahgleeclub.tumblr.com/


----------



## Hamusuta

They've cut Don't You Forget About Me and The Fox.
Whenever I Call You Friend is the 600th number, so My Lovin' is 601. Which is confusing storyline wise.


----------



## Jake

Hamusuta said:


> They've cut Don't You Forget About Me and The Fox.
> Whenever I Call You Friend is the 600th number, so My Lovin' is 601. Which is confusing storyline wise.



they've been cut?

also just because they film whenever i call u  friend before my lovin doesn't particular mean they they'll be performed in that order

also chord said they graduate around episode 14


----------



## oath2order

I WANTED "DON'T YOU FORGET ABOUT ME"

DAMMIT.

Glad they cut The Fox though


----------



## Jake

i really dont think they're cut - i havent seen anything about it
if anything was going to be cut, it'd be dont u 4get about me - because it's the only song from the episode which hasn't got its single cover released, there is one for everything else (even the fox).


----------



## oath2order

The Fox is a terrible song though.


----------



## Jake

yes i know LOL


----------



## Hamusuta

can't find the picture but jenna uploaded a picture to twitter(i think) of a poster with 600 songs on. where all the 5x09 songs are there is no DYFAM or TF. But then again they don't show any other christmas songs (not even hcsc) other than LC and MBC (the 2 marnique+tina songs)


----------



## Jake

doesn't mean they're cut tho, also i looked at that photo yesterday and i could barely see **** on it lol


----------



## Hamusuta

Jake. said:


> doesn't mean they're cut tho, also i looked at that photo yesterday and i could barely see **** on it lol


that creepy guy with a moustache scanned it and posted it somewhere.


----------



## oath2order

Hamusuta said:


> that creepy guy with a moustache scanned it and posted it somewhere.



Oh, that Joaquin Sedillo *******, yeah.


----------



## Hamusuta

oath2order said:


> Oh, that Joaquin Sedillo *******, yeah.



yeah him. he is always touching the cast. Like not in that way but like yeah. touching.


----------



## Jake

Hamusuta said:


> that creepy guy with a moustache scanned it and posted it somewhere.



orly? i will go check, but like i said, i doubt the fox has been cut

ok I found it, but I'm not going to treat it as the 'gods list of songs' because...






Red from left to right, top to bottom;
- You Always Get What You Want
- Centerfold/Hot In There
- Believe/The Super Bass
- Rain Or Shine
- On Our Own

* You *Can't* Always Get What You Want
*Centerfold/Hot In *Here*
*Believe/*Superbass*
**Fire And Rain*
*On Our *Way*

There are errors (probably more, too), obviously some of the names have to be shortened to fit the '600' songs (which is why I didn't correct believe to I still believe). And obviously they're going to have forgotten to include some songs (because a lot of the christmas songs are missing)

Also for the blue ones, Fergalicious, One Night in Bangkok and Revolution, unreleased songs may u RIP ((( I CRIED



GOOD NEWS

jenna was in the studio recording two songs, one being from a movie (which is one of her favs). So I guess she is singing twice in 5x10 (though one could have been breakaway since for 5x09 but I'd assume they'd have already recorded 5x09 songs)

nope breakaway is in princess diaries, so it was for 5x09. But since she/kevin already tweeted that had recorded song 600 and 601 (which I assume are their duets), i'd guess her second song is for 5x10


----------



## oath2order

FERGALICIOUS DAMMIT YOU ARE MAKING ME CRY AGAIN.


----------



## Jake

oath2order said:


> FERGALICIOUS DAMMIT YOU ARE MAKING ME CRY AGAIN.



OK I AM SRY HERE LOOK @ DIS 4GIV ME


----------



## Hamusuta

Jake. said:


> OK I AM SRY HERE LOOK @ DIS 4GIV ME



ADAM LAMBERT POLE DANCING YESY S LPEASEEEEEEEE


----------



## Jake

There you go, The Fox is in the promo for 5x07 so it isn't cut 

though the promo for that episode looked so ****ed and it said 'thanksgiving' whether they mean thanksgiving IRL or in the show who knows

WOO

Glee comes back after 5x08 on Feb 25, and on TUESDAYS!!!
I know a lot of people thought this would happen but I didn't think it would.
that means we get songs on friday/saturday WOOOOO


----------



## Jake

ok watchin da episode



Spoiler



- 'there's no such thing as a career in the arts' this is dumb
- unique take tht hat off you look like a cross between mercedes/marley
- do not care about billy joel
- IS TINA IN THIS SCENE OR CAN I JUST NOT SEE HER????
- o there she is
- i have never ever skipped a performance on glee unless i have seen it first but i want to skip past movin out so bad you have no idea
- blam is dumb
- there's seats on the ****ing shuttle bus so why the **** are you standing? its an inconvenience to people who want to get up
- didnt even knock what a rude ****
- wtf jaek get over urself
- marley u lookin v pretty
- no one cares about piano man
- wow sam and his harmonica where the **** did he pull that from?
- this is so gay
- ily artie and becky
- shut up ryder
- the way jake is treating this is stupid
- sam are you an idiot or what
- samchel <3
- ok now artie/becky is getting weird
- ok now its cute again
- marleys mumma i love u i hav missed u
- o is samchel gonna be a thing?
- this becky/artie/sue **** is best story line in the episode
- ryder **** off (actually i prefer ryley over jyder but its so ****ing rushed)
- that was stupid
- blaine wants to be a doctor #RANDOM
- blaine loves kids; pedo!will 2.0
- so is blaine going to NYaDA or not?? pls no
- **** off klaine
- ARTIE HAS HERPES LOOOOOOOOL
- tyra banks <3
- this scene is stupid
- shut up blaine 'this argument wud b best made in a song' omg **** off
- well they r defs hinting at samchel are they gonna **** or..????
- 'i dont have any feelings becky' PREACH IT SISTA
- 'i've outgrown these high school *****es' LOOOOOOL'
- i rly get the feel marley does not want 2 b w/ this ****
- knew it
- wOO U GO TINA
- good we didnt have to see blaines nyada audition
- so whats happening with tina???
- u may b right was by far best thing in the episode but it was too little too late

ITS LIKE S5'S MAKEOVER EPISODE IT SUCKED







also dont u 4get about me is gone


----------



## oath2order

From the promo "Kindly remove your first from puppet Hummel"

omg.

It's spring I thought in the show. They haven't graduated and the announce-y guy at the beginning of tonight's episode said it's spring.



Jake. said:


> also dont u 4get about me is gone



GOD DAMMIT.

"- there's seats on the ****ing shuttle bus so why the **** are you standing? its an inconvenience to people who want to get up"

YES. MY EXACT THOUGHTS. I RIDE THE BUS EVERY DAY AND NOBODY EVER WANTS TO STAND.

How about the people in this show realize YOU CAN BE SINGLE.

"blaine loves kids; pedo!will 2.0"

My first thought was "that's not something you should be admitting."

Blaine wants to be a doctor yeah ****ing right.

Tyra Banks was awesome.

I'm glad we didn't have to see Blaine's audition. Talk about painful.

Hey, by the way, have you seen the hints for future episodes?



Spoiler



"I Believe in a Thing Called Love" is being sung by Starchild and Kurt.
"Breakaway" is being sung by Artie, Tina, and Blaine

I'LL TAKE ANYTHING I CAN GET AND BELIEVE IN A KLAINE BREAKUP.

CAUSE IIIII STILL BELIEVE. THAT SOMEDAY THEY'LL BREAKUP


----------



## Jake

^tbh I really don't think they'll break Klaine up. I mean, they're in different states r/n, they've already done the cheating thing, don't think they'll do it again. And it's blatantly obvious, that even if they do break up, they're going to get back together.

Kurt/Elliot have been said numerous times by Chris/Adam/Ryan to be "nemesis's" and that song has been filmed, and they've made numerous references to pole dancing, so I guess the song is tied in with pole dancing some way, so I'm guessing it starts off their feud (hence the episode title of frenemies)
I really don't know how Breakaway fits into the episode. Out of the 7 songs I can see how the songs can fit, but the only way I can see Breakaway being tied in with the episode is via graduation but we all know that isn't happening yet.

Anyway, rethinking and re watching the episode, I think I gave it a pretty harsh criticism, like there was a lot of things wrong with it, but it had a lot of potential;
1) stop dumbing Sam down... 'coz u r black do u know mercedes jones???'
Like I can see the humor in that statement, but let's be real, that's more of a Brittany, not SAM. Seems completely OOC and like???
2) at least the songs actually fitted in with the context unlike in The Beatles episodes. Yes, they still felt rushed, but at least the songs had context to the storyline (the only ones which I thought didn't belong were ily just da way u r and u may b rite. Though you my be right did bring back some S1 feels (I liked seeing Will singing with ND again and it was a nice way to end the episode). But I do hate how they give us all this Will, and then he dies down. Same thing happened last year.
Come I Do - Feud, and we get him singing Not Getting Married Today, In Your Eyes, You're All The World To Me, and Bye Bye Bye/I Want It That Way. Then he pretty much dies off for the rest of the season. 
Same things happening now - Blurred Lines, You May Be Right, Cheek to Cheek, and the gone.
I mean, it'd be great if it were more consistent, and we didn't get a big chunk of Will songs the he goes MIA (also bring back emma god damn it).
3) Samchel was a nice 'twist' I guess. It was nice seeing they had chemistry, but obviously nothing can happen between them until Sam graduates as they're in different countries. So I liked that, makes me wonder if they will lead Samchel on once/if Sam moves to NYC
4) Ughh Blaine why... When I read the 'Blaine wants to become a doctor' spoiler I was pretty excited because it shed a new light on Blaine but it only lasted like 3 seconds like what. Would've been so much better for Blaine to pursue the medical career and not NYADA. 
5) Tina?????????????????????????


----------



## Hamusuta

what was all that 'there's hope4tina' bullcrap tina didnt have 1 line...

and ofmg so happy for becky <3


----------



## Jake

Hamusuta said:


> what was all that 'there's hope4tina' bullcrap tina didnt have 1 line...
> 
> and ofmg so happy for becky <3



that offmyworld wordpress is bull**** they legit make spoilers up b/coz they're smart
hard to explain but pre much they use what we already know of the episode, then reword their spoilers so they look different. Ie; takes a random gamble says "klaine will be singing in chirstmas episode" bcos klaine duet is tradition.
NO KLAINE DUET
- WHERE IS KLAINE DUET
"i never said they would be singing together "

#BULL****

i stopped believing them one 5x04 aired


----------



## Hamusuta

Jake. said:


> that offmyworld wordpress is bull**** they legit make spoilers up b/coz they're smart
> hard to explain but pre much they use what we already know of the episode, then reword their spoilers so they look different. Ie; takes a random gamble says "klaine will be singing in chirstmas episode" bcos klaine duet is tradition.
> NO KLAINE DUET
> - WHERE IS KLAINE DUET
> "i never said they would be singing together "
> 
> #BULL****
> 
> i stopped believing them one 5x04 aired



well they can **** off then. nevar beliebing anything they evar say again. even if the person who runs it is a tina-stan. WATEVA *****.
and what was your 'woo u go tina' about?


----------



## Jake

coz she told sue to shut up or w/e


----------



## Hamusuta

NOW I HAVE TO REWATCH THE WHOLE THING BECUZ OF THAT


----------



## Jake




----------



## Hamusuta

Jake. said:


>



Breakaway is my guess.


----------



## Hamusuta

cringing in embarrassment for the fox. omfg.
but at least there is a load of blina.


----------



## Jake

Hamusuta said:


> cringing in embarrassment for the fox. omfg.
> but at least there is a load of blina.



i laughed through the whole song LOL
so glad there is lots of Blina though


----------



## Hamusuta

We're getting 'Christmasy information' tomorrow. It could be gold or just about the EP. But lets hope


----------



## Jake

i dont even care about the christmas episode


----------



## Hamusuta

why?


----------



## Jake

lets see...
1) it's a non-canon episode. which pretty much means bull**** story line
2) its a waste of an episode, seriously. it would've been better for them to do an actual real-time episode instead of doing some bull**** 'lets go back in time' nonsense... non-canon = no actual context. pretty much they can do whatever they want in this episode and it wont affect the plot (but in naked Santana said it was her first time in New York, but if she went the christmas before??????? OBVIOUSLY NOT)
3) The whole 'this is an unaired christmas episode from last year' saga ain't foolin' no body.
4) finn and brittany are gone (and probs/defs are joe and sugar but they might not have been in last years episode because i really did not care about it either so i didnt pay attention all i remember is marley singing some **** acapella song)
5) There's a what??? ~2 or 3 month hiatus after this episode? A ****ing non-canon christmas episode with no plot line or cliff hangers related to S5 to sign off the first half of the season is going to **** up the viewers b/cos of the hiatus they be like "o there was nothing to hold out at the end of the last episode, no point to continue to watch". Like all the successful TV shows actually end the first half of the season with a cliff hanger to make the viewers come back but Glee is just liek 'lel jk hav a ****ed up christmas episode instead xo'
6) the whole idea of it is stupid
7) they've used up all the good christmas songs and they're literally scraping the bottom of the barrel
8) christmas songs are boring
9) depending on what you mean by 'tribute episode' - this could potentially be the 6th tribute episode so far, and we're only 8 episodes in...
10) when have the christmas episodes ever had any decent plot/storyline???

even though tina is singing 2, possibly 3 times, its not enough to make me care for the episode.
I'm actually considering not watching it because that's how little I care, which is the good part, because it wont affect the canon of the show so I can easily skip past it and not miss anything from S5 (even though I probably will still watch it).
also having this boring episode i don't even care about air before it makes it even worse (and quiet frankly i didnt even care about movin' out so thats 3 episodes in a row i dont care about) and just makes me hate it even more because I want a decent episode for once.


----------



## Hamusuta

Jake. said:


> 'lel jk hav a ****ed up christmas episode instead xo'


I was in a really quiet situation with my mum and brother and they were watching some serious scene on tv where the character got told she had cancer and they were both crying and i read this and laughed omfg i feel so bad. xD


----------



## Jake

im sorry but its true.

the best christmas episode was the first one and then they just went downhill.


----------



## Jake

HAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAH

http://its-all-coming-back-to-me.tumblr.com/tagged/s5

LISTEN TO THE ****ING CHIPMUNK ONE OMG


worth it;


----------



## Hamusuta

Jake. said:


> HAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAH
> 
> http://its-all-coming-back-to-me.tumblr.com/tagged/s5
> 
> LISTEN TO THE ****ING CHIPMUNK ONE OMG
> 
> 
> worth it;


what even the f*** with the chipmunk one omg

SUPRPRiSE UNIQUE SOLO

no tina on aim dissapointed

omg marys boy whatever is **** 

everything is **** im dissapointed


----------



## Jake

i told you it sucks

Oh, also according to GoBR, Dont You Forget About Me was sung by Blaine, Puppet Jake and Puppet Becky - https://twitter.com/GleekOutBR/status/404682647500120064
(quem ia cantar means who is singing and is in response to them saying it was cut)


----------



## Hamusuta

then im glad it was cut.


----------



## Hamusuta

Episode 10 Title:


Spoiler



5x10 - "Trio"


idk if this means like 3-sums or wat but i want <3

Also the full performances of YMBF and N/RN have been released early for some reason? Check youtube or tumblr or something but Marley is getting dancebullied lel. and so much puppet blina in YMBF <333 I happy.


----------



## Jake

Hamusuta said:


> Episode 10 Title:
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> 5x10 - "Trio"
> 
> 
> idk if this means like 3-sums or wat but i want <3
> 
> Also the full performances of YMBF and N/RN have been released early for some reason? Check youtube or tumblr or something but Marley is getting dancebullied lel. and so much puppet blina in YMBF <333 I happy.



wtf why did they release all the performances the day before the episode?
they also put up the fox and into the groove, and the other song is probably coming soon.
Also apparently we can vote for the songs that will be performed in the 100th episode http://tvbythenumbers.zap2it.com/20...Twitter&utm_medium=twitter&utm_source=twitter

and this song will be performed in episode 10


Spoiler











AND I LOVE THAT SONG SO MUCH OMGGGG


----------



## Hamusuta

Jake. said:


> wtf why did they release all the performances the day before the episode?
> they also put up the fox and into the groove, and the other song is probably coming soon.
> Also apparently we can vote for the songs that will be performed in the 100th episode http://tvbythenumbers.zap2it.com/20...Twitter&utm_medium=twitter&utm_source=twitter
> 
> and this song will be performed in episode 10
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AND I LOVE THAT SONG SO MUCH OMGGGG



on the sheet i think i can make out rachels name. only just tho


----------



## Jake

not rly big but i guess no bree solo in 5x10

https://twitter.com/EriVeronica/status/406095825157124096


----------



## Hamusuta

Jake. said:


> not rly big but i guess no bree solo in 5x10
> 
> https://twitter.com/EriVeronica/status/406095825157124096


why does everyone cool reply to your tweets


----------



## Jake

Hamusuta said:


> why does everyone cool reply to your tweets



coz i got more sweg than u


----------



## Jake

ok just watched episode



Spoiler



- blaine shut up
- "feels like north korea up in here" preach it tina
- omg blaine is so annoying
- is kurt on drugs?
- so into the groove is a fantasy? what a waste
- shut up blaine
- missed u figging
- o right sue has a storyline in this episode
- why does sue have long hair in this flashback? did they forget that in the power of madonna she said her and her sister bleeched her hair to look like madonna and she was forced to wear it short ever since???
- o bard has another line
- omg this makes me hate blaine even more, he's so selfish - and it's completely OOC
- Blee is canon kill me
- i do not want 2 blaine-centric episodes in a row omg kill me please
- what the **** he just threw jake across the classroom what a ****
- o jake is still choreographing
- o is the janet jackson mash up about to happen? so like the 3 performances so far have been fantasies? what a WASTE
- bree looks so pretty w/ her hair out omg
- everytime blaine shows up i roll my eyes
- so blaine is making a kurt puppet? so ****ed
- TOO MUCH BLAINEEEE
- ok sue is walkin into the choir room. now i sense cheek to cheek will be a fantasy too
- knew it
- i like bree's vulnerable side. omg is bree pregnant now?
- im kinda ****ty that they recycled that from Quinn/Finn but I mean I'm excited coz it means more Bree (and i'm thinkin she'll miscarriage for some reason)
- **** off blaine
- i like how sue suspended them for the ****iest reasons, but they dont get suspended for breaking into her office??? #LOGIC
- how the **** does puppet kurt appear on the phone???
- eww he has an engagement ring
- that background song was groovy
- oh is dont u 4get about me in this episode?
- becky x ***** = otp
- another fantasy this is ****ed
- dottie <3 bring her back pls
- ughh, dont you forget about me wouldve made that so much better
- ok knew bree wouldn't be preggo
- love u bree <3
- what the hell sue
- AWKWARD
- **** off blaineeee
- aww **** blaine caught out by tina you creep
- i knew this random in the audience would be some person who would make them famous
- where is dani? booking demi was a waste
- boring

well, at least like last episode, even thought the episode featured blaine, they also featured lesser featured characters (ie; last episode sue/becky/artie and this episode was bree and sue) so...



oh... AND THEY CUT THE VAMPIRE TINA SCENE


----------



## Hamusuta

DID TINA REALLY MAKE A NORTH KOREA JOKE EVERYONE IS HATING ON HER FOR IT


----------



## Jake

yes but tina (or at least jenna) is korean, and like if i was black and made a black joke it wouldn't be a big deal???
and it wasn't a joke she pre much just said the choir room felt like north korea (ie; communism) b/coz blaine was being controlling.


----------



## oath2order

"I have won more show choir competitions than anyone in this room."

Debatable. Tina and Artie might have won more. Also they beat you.

- - - Post Merge - - -

Oh my ****ing god if this is what goes on inside Blaine's head then I think we need to check him into a mental hospital.

- - - Post Merge - - -

Blaine broke into the school after hours how the **** is he not being suspended.

Or at least expelled.


----------



## oath2order

why the **** are they apologizing to him that's just stupid.


----------



## rosiekitty405

I've watched a few episodes. imo. That was the worst decision of my life... I honestly hate how they make
Some songs.sound with their voices. But we have our opinions :/


----------



## Roel

OMG TYRA


----------



## Hamusuta

EXCSUSEUSEUSE MEEEEEE WHAHAT ARE U ****IONG SERIOUS.

"blaine u deserve lead" NO TINA THIS IS THE FIRST TIME IM EVER GOING TO SAY THIS BUT SHUT UP. NO HE DOESNT DESERVE THE BLOODY LEAD HE HAS HAD LIKE 50 LEADS IN A COMPETITION BEFORE WTFFFFFFFFF


----------



## Hamusuta

Some tumblr source says that Pamela Landsbury breaks up in 5x10 hens the title "Trio" because that's what the band becomes.


----------



## Jake

Idrk i haven't even seen any spoilers for 5x10 other than the title and gloria.

idc about pamela landsbury tho so idc.


----------



## Hamusuta

Jake. said:


> Idrk i haven't even seen any spoilers for 5x10 other than the title and gloria.
> 
> idc about pamela landsbury tho so idc.



where is your christmas avi and sig


----------



## Jake

i h8 christmas


----------



## Hamusuta

Jake. said:


> i h8 christmas


grinch.

- - - Post Merge - - -

no for real get a santa hat on that ugly ass villager thats in your avatar now  #xmaspartaynotwithtartie


----------



## Jake




----------



## oath2order

I'm just gonna wait for the Glee complete series DVD to release because it should have all filmed but unreleased songs >.>


----------



## Jake

oath2order said:


> I'm just gonna wait for the Glee complete series DVD to release because it should have all filmed but unreleased songs >.>



like it did last year but only had Mr. monotomy

LOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOL


----------



## Hamusuta

diana, harry, amber and mark are confirmed for episode 10  (ryans twitter is source)


----------



## Jake

Hamusuta said:


> diana, harry, amber and mark are confirmed for episode 10  (ryans twitter is source)



he didnt confirm diana


----------



## oath2order

HARRY AND AMBER <3


----------



## Hamusuta

Jake. said:


> he didnt confirm diana



fyeahgleeclub did tho

and did u guys hear about charice?


----------



## Jake

ya i heard about charice its v sad

but in all honesty, i know this is going to make me sound like a super *****, but i dont care about her as much as i used to now that she has this new look. She looked so pretty before she cut her hair and ughhhh. but regardless, the news is horrible.

oh and dianna isn't confirmed

Question: Ryan Murphy just tweeted that he invited all of the original Glee castmembers back for the show’s 100th episode. Please tell me that includes Dianna Agron (Quinn). —Tara
Ausiello: Not only does it include Dianna Agron, but I hear she wants to do it. Whether the dates work out is another question.

it says she wants to do it, but doesnt know if her schedule is free.



tho i am curious as to who he means by "originals" idk the actor/actresses names, but does he mean like the guy who played matt rutherford and ken tanaka?? and terri???


----------



## Hamusuta

no ken tanaka or terri pls. idk about matt and i misread the tumblr thing u r rite im srry.


----------



## Jake

i only want terri, dianna and hemo!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!11


----------



## oath2order

Heather meh ehw


----------



## Hamusuta

Heather and Kristen Chenoweth confirmed


----------



## Jake

HEMO AND KC CONFIRMED OMG I HAVE DIED JUST ADD LIKE DIANNA AND NOW IDINA AND MY LIFE WILL BE MADE


----------



## Jake

its so ****ed why is she calling herself jane lynch but acting and dressed like Sue it makes no sense


----------



## Hamusuta

Tina still has a crush on Blaine right? this could be interesting...


----------



## oath2order

"Gone is an entire sub-plot involving Blaine"

Let's do that every episode.


----------



## Jake

Hamusuta said:


> Tina still has a crush on Blaine right? this could be interesting...



n, tina had crush on blaine in sadie hawkins, the episode after christmas


----------



## Hamusuta

Jake. said:


> n, tina had crush on blaine in sadie hawkins, the episode after christmas



prior- sadie hawkins


----------



## Hamusuta

Ryan Murphy‏@MrRPMurphy32s
Dianna is IN for Glee 100th!

YOU GUYSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS


----------



## Hamusuta

http://fyeahgleeclub.tumblr.com/post/69109174290/watch-rachel-kurt-and-santana-sing-with-a-hot

i dont know what to say


----------



## Jake

HOPEFULLY IDINA GOT AN INVITE TO THE EPISODE AND SHE'LL ACCEPT THEN I WILL BE SO HAPPY


also don't care about that scene bcoz it didnt happen


----------



## oath2order

God damn ****ing chipmunks.

I cannot ****ing believe this episode.

The almost-rape of Kurt that's ****ing horrible. I can't believe they did that.


----------



## Jake

i only started watching now and im up to marys little boy child this episode is really ****ed (at least they've shown they remember things like brittany/marleyn faiting and ****)

but sam has long hair and didnt last year so #FAIL

ALSO when marys lil boy child started i was happy coz its my fav song from the episode THEN THEY CUT TINAS LINE AND STRIPPED OFF AND UNIQUE IS WEARING A ****ING 60'S DISCO SUIT WHAT THE ACTUAL **** YOU CAN ACTUALLY SEE HER CAMELTOE



and kurt didnt get almost raped wtf?
kurt made so many sexual advances onto him i dont see how he was 'almost raped' as it was made very clear he wanted to have sex with him...
he got tied b/cos he didnt want to be rudolph so he want schitzo i dont see how that's 'almost rape'?


----------



## Jake

also these are the thoughts on the episode, this time i decided 2 make a tumblr photoset

http://its-all-coming-back-to-me.tumblr.com/post/69152792253/thats-it-pre-much


----------



## Hamusuta

ITS OFFICIAL
i've been suspended from the glee forums LELELELELELEL


----------



## Jake

WHAT DID YOU DO


----------



## Hamusuta

i said it was racist how i wasnt able to watch videos only usa was (when the performances for puc came out before the episode aired)

- - - Post Merge - - -

BUT OMG GUYS IDC ABOUT THAT ANYMORE LOOK

#10 – Trio
The Happening, cantada por Kurt, Dani & Elliott – Can??o original do grupo The Supremes.
Danny’s Song, cantada por Will & Emma – Can??o original da dupla Loggins and Messina.
Jumpin’ Jumpin’, cantada por Tina, Sam & Blaine – Can??o original do grupo Destiny’s Child.
Vision Of Love, cantada por Rachel & Elliott – Can??o original da cantora Mariah Carey.


----------



## Jake

i dont even care and allow me to tell you why
1) wemma duet is all i care about
2) why do i not care about tina's trio number WELL THIS IS WHY
- her solos are either cut/unrleased
- her duets what the actual **** (love sung by mike and her but features artie/sugar/rory more than them???)
- her trios lets get down to business
  - proud mary: basically artie/mercedes duet ft. tina
  - my life wud suck w/out you: basically finchel duet ft. tina
  - we need a little christmas: christmas episode who gives a ****???
  - born this way: basically kurtcedes duet ft. tina
  - shake it out: OK GOOD DISTRIBUTION OK
  - womanizer: basically a unique/tina duet then they add marley at the end and it becomes a trio number??? wtf
  - 3: yes good song distribution again
  - breakaway: ???

SO YEAH I REALLY DONT EVEN CARE ANYMORE


also next episode is called City of Angels and I wouldn't be surprised if they covered the song 'Iris' because that is the theme song for that movie and omfg i love it so please
oh and City of Angels is nationals and GoBR said maybe more song spoilers 2mr


OH AND THEY CHANGED THE RACHEL/ELLIOT DUET AND WILL REVEAL NEW SONG NEXT WEEK (probs the rock song like lea tweeted - unless it's for 5x11)

oh and wemma baby basically confirmed
Danny's Song:
"_People smile and tell me I'm the lucky one,
And we've only just begun.
Think I'm gonna have a son.
He will be like she and me, as free as a dove,
Conceived in love.
Sun is gonna shine above_"

also trio = Will/Emma/Baby so... plus Jayma is leaving the show this season so what better way to give her a baby and then she has reasons to leave coz she gotta take time off to take care of tht baby


----------



## Hamusuta

i will actually go so ****ing berserk if blaine gets the nationals solo


----------



## Hamusuta

u 4got love child which was a trio but turned out to be a unique solo.
mary's boy child her solo lines werent featured in the episode at all so u could barley hear her at all.
(having saying that i secretly hope jumpin' jumpin' is a tina solo with blam backup)


----------



## Jake

Hamusuta said:


> u 4got love child which was a trio but turned out to be a unique solo.
> mary's boy child her solo lines werent featured in the episode at all so u could barley hear her at all.
> (having saying that i secretly hope jumpin' jumpin' is a tina solo with blam backup)



actually love child was never a trio.
the walmart CD released it and it just said all the people involved in the song, so they put marley, tina and unique, even though it was really a unique solo

and some ****er pissed off GoBR hence why no song spoilers today


----------



## Hamusuta

Jake. said:


> actually love child was never a trio.
> the walmart CD released it and it just said all the people involved in the song, so they put marley, tina and unique, even though it was really a unique solo
> 
> and some ****er pissed off GoBR hence why no song spoilers today


if i knew who that was i would absolutely wreck him.
#wrecked


----------



## Hamusuta

Gleek Out! Brasil ‏@GleekOutBR 3h
[SPOILER 5X10] Rachel, Santana & Elliott cantar?o "Gloria".


----------



## Jake

woah elliott is gonna sound strange on that

and wtf blake and melissa confirmed their engagement??
they've been dating for like 2 weeks


----------



## Jake

NENE IS BACK AND I AM SO EXCITE


----------



## Hamusuta

Jake. said:


> woah elliott is gonna sound strange on that
> 
> and wtf blake and melissa confirmed their engagement??
> they've been dating for like 2 weeks


#yolo



Jake. said:


> NENE IS BACK AND I AM SO EXCITE


I FEEL UR EXCITEEEEEEEEEEE
RozxTina scenes pls


----------



## Hamusuta

Gleek Out! Brasil ‏@GleekOutBR 2h
[SPOILER 5X10] Rachel & Elliott cantar?o "Barracuda". http://gleekoutbr.com/?p=30996 

Gleek Out! Brasil ‏@GleekOutBR 2h
There's more.  RT @Jes_Criss88 @/GleekOutBR are those all the song for 5X10 or are there more?

So there are still more songs in 5x10.



also lea michelles song cannonball is out. dissapointed that the lyrics are not I CAME IN LIKE A CANNONBALLLLLLLLLLL, but the song is pretty **** anyway so whatever.
everyones like 'emg its goin stright to #1' when its not because everyone out of the glee fandom despises lea michelle lol.


----------



## Jake

Hamusuta said:


> Gleek Out! Brasil ‏@GleekOutBR 2h
> [SPOILER 5X10] Rachel & Elliott cantar?o "Barracuda". http://gleekoutbr.com/?p=30996
> 
> Gleek Out! Brasil ‏@GleekOutBR 2h
> There's more.  RT @Jes_Criss88 @/GleekOutBR are those all the song for 5X10 or are there more?
> 
> So there are still more songs in 5x10.
> 
> 
> 
> also lea michelles song cannonball is out. dissapointed that the lyrics are not I CAME IN LIKE A CANNONBALLLLLLLLLLL, but the song is pretty **** anyway so whatever.
> everyones like 'emg its goin stright to #1' when its not because everyone out of the glee fandom despises lea michelle lol.



i was telling everyone of those *****es that ****ing gloria wasnt the replacement for vision of love and there would still be a rachel/elliott duet but they b like 'NO' 

barracuda is pre jingly <3

and yay more songs, so probs more lima songs

and preach it on canonball, its good but its not great. so +1 everythin else you said


----------



## oath2order

Don't you guys like how it's ****ing Glee that has the longest running TV show thread on TBT?


----------



## Jake

well it is the best show ever so...


----------



## oath2order

LOL I'M SURE IT IS


----------



## Hamusuta

yeah it is if u dont think that get out.

















jk  xxxxxx


----------



## oath2order

It's the only show where most (90%) of the fanbase openly hates the source material.


----------



## Jake

Chord did a Q&A on twitter

> More Samtina
> Hinted as possibility of him doing another JB song

thats pre much it

also jenna said in an interview that tina will have 'a few options for college'


----------



## Hamusuta

Jake. said:


> Chord did a Q&A on twitter
> 
> > More Samtina
> > Hinted as possibility of him doing another JB song
> 
> thats pre much it
> 
> also jenna said in an interview that tina will have 'a few options for college'


WHERE IS THE TWEET ABOUT SAMTINA I CANT FIND IT D:
and no jb pls.

NYADA is option 1 for tina


----------



## Jake

Hamusuta said:


> WHERE IS THE TWEET ABOUT SAMTINA I CANT FIND IT D:
> and no jb pls.
> 
> NYADA is option 1 for tina



https://twitter.com/chordoverstreet/status/410539984316153856

tbh i dont see tina going to nyada (since she's said she wants to be an actor as opposed to broadway), would like her in a different NYC school, if she goes to NYC

and part of me thinks the samtina he is referring to is minor.


----------



## Hamusuta

Jake. said:


> https://twitter.com/chordoverstreet/status/410539984316153856
> 
> tbh i dont see tina going to nyada (since she's said she wants to be an actor as opposed to broadway), would like her in a different NYC school, if she goes to NYC
> 
> and part of me thinks the samtina he is referring to is minor.



no its sex. its obviously sex.

and yeah i hope she goes to a different school IF she goes NYC, we just dont see it as much. Like she is still with Santana, Rachel Kurt and whoever else goes but we dont see what she does at her school. If you know what i mean lol?
Thats what i think is gonna happen with Artie and Sam(if they go as well)


----------



## Jake

Hamusuta said:


> no its sex. its obviously sex.
> 
> and yeah i hope she goes to a different school IF she goes NYC, we just dont see it as much. Like she is still with Santana, Rachel Kurt and whoever else goes but we dont see what she does at her school. If you know what i mean lol?
> Thats what i think is gonna happen with Artie and Sam(if they go as well)



Apparently Chord confirmed in an interview Sam and Blaine were both going to NYC after graduation.
Artie said in Wonder-ful that he was going to a film academy in NYC, and he said this again in Movin' Out - so he's off to NYC, too.

Just don't know what Tina is doing.


Also Skylar Austin will play the lead singer in Throat Explosion at nationals. Irdc but would've preferred they cast someone with more theatrics...


----------



## oath2order

Throat Explosion omfg that's just ridiculous.


----------



## Jake

idk if they mean tina as in jenna, or tina as in it's the name of one of their casting officers.

im guessing casting officer lady


also according to one of four of five reliable tumblr sources;

Glee was filming a lot of little scenes today that involve show choirs arriving in LA. They’re doing stuff set outside in Los Angeles, at an airport, and scenes at a hotel.

One of the other show choirs is named “Vicious Harmony”


----------



## Hamusuta

HARMONY IS BACK 4 BLOODBATH LOOOOOL


----------



## Jake

Hamusuta said:


> HARMONY IS BACK 4 BLOODBATH LOOOOOL



hahahah. would love if she was but i doubt it


----------



## Hamusuta

Gleek Out! Brasil ‏@GleekOutBR 1h
[SPOILER 5X10] Sam & Tina cantar?o "Sex on the Beach". http://gleekoutbr.com/?p=30996 

OH MY GOD ITS HAPPENGINGINGGGGGGGGGGNGNGNGNGGGGGG


----------



## Jake

yea, i'm sure it is


----------



## tamagotchi

They're both equally horrid. The original and.. this, thing..


----------



## Jake

you're about a year too late buddy

and dont refer to glee as 'thing' its disrespectful.  #reported


----------



## tamagotchi

Ah, man, a year? I should really look at dates more, sorry. I didn't mean GLEE itself, I meant the video or whatever. uvu;; Sorry if I offended you - or anythin'. :u


----------



## Hamusuta

resignallingRetroTecha said:


> They're both equally horrid. The original and.. this, thing..



um r00d. that is sexist and racist im reporting.

and I did that at the forums jake and nearly got banned again everyone went crazy about it and i was just like 'lel jk xo' and they just were like "omfg not funny this serious u r horrible"


----------



## Jake

_*Claire: That Glee Christmas episode was particularly painful to watch. Got any scoop that will brighten my holiday spirit? *
Get excited, Glee fans because one of our most talented characters will be meeting with a group of record producers! We’re not going to tell you who it is—you’ll get to unwrap that gift later—but we can tell you that this will be a meeting of a lifetime._


i'm hoping tina 'cause that's the only thing that makes sense on the lima side, but it will probably be NYC side


actually it's probs mercedes 'cause that makes the most sense considering S4 events


----------



## Hamusuta

Yeah everyone is saying it's Mercedes on tumblr and I don't see why not...
Tina doesn't really have a 'recording voice' if you know what im saying??


----------



## Jake

Hamusuta said:


> Yeah everyone is saying it's Mercedes on tumblr and I don't see why not...
> Tina doesn't really have a 'recording voice' if you know what im saying??



yes i feel u i forgot about mercedes oops


----------



## Hamusuta

Michael Hitchcock ‏@hitchmichael 56m
Beyonc? Knowles may be Queen B, but Tina Cohen Chang is Queen T. @JennaUshkowitz


DONT KNOW IF IT MEANS ANYTHING BUT TINA SOLO ON BEYONCE???????? <333333333333333333333333


----------



## Hamusuta

Hold On, cantada por Tina, Artie, Blaine, Sam, Rachel, Santana, Kurt, Dani & Elliott – Can??o original do grupo Wilson Phillips.

^das interesting group number...
so i'm guessing there is a big senior plot in this episode?? if there is why isn't artie on jumpin' jumpin'?

speaking of jumpin' jumpin' i just realized what michael meant with the beyonce reference.
maybe she's the lead for JJ because beyonce IS in destiny's child lol.
it could be a tina solo with blam backup like love child was for unique. thats what im thinking anyway.

also gobr confirmed that hold on is NOT the last song in 5x10, is there even going to be room for a plot lol? thats 6 songs already.
although Love love love had 8 songs and seemed to get through a lot lol...................

WHATEVA IM JUST HAPPY BECAUSE POSSIBLE TINA SOLO AND SENIORS+NY <3


----------



## Jake

tbh episodes shouldn't have more than 6 songs. 7 songs is alright but that's pushing it.

Defs not 8 songs stop spamming songs into the episode omg


----------



## Jake

apparently artie gets knocked out of his chair in 5x09


----------



## Hamusuta

Jake. said:


> apparently artie gets knocked out of his chair in 5x09



OMFG WHAT IF ITS TINA THAT PUSHES HIM WHICH CREATES THE WHOLE "FRENEMIES" THING OMG I'D LAUGH SO MUCH


----------



## Jake

thats what people be sayin' but then people will hate on tina more and then i will hate the fandom even more than i do


----------



## Hamusuta

Jake. said:


> thats what people be sayin' but then people will hate on tina more and then i will hate the fandom even more than i do


hopefully its an accident and then artie blames tina meaning everyone hates on artie instead


----------



## Hamusuta

full list for 5x10:

#10 – Trio

The Happening, cantada por Kurt, Dani & Elliott – Can??o original do grupo The Supremes.
Danny’s Song, cantada por Will & Emma – Can??o original da dupla Loggins and Messina.
Jumpin’ Jumpin’, cantada por Tina, Sam & Blaine – Can??o original do grupo Destiny’s Child.
Barracuda, cantada por Rachel & Elliott – Can??o original da banda Heart.
Gloria, cantada por Rachel, Santana & Elliott – Can??o original da cantora Laura Branigan.
Sex on the Beach, cantada por Sam & Tina - Can??o original do grupo T-Spoon.
Hold On, cantada por Tina, Artie, Blaine, Sam, Rachel, Santana, Kurt, Dani & Elliott – Can??o original do grupo Wilson Phillips.
Don’t You (Forget About Me), cantada por Tina, Sam & Blaine – Can??o original da banda Simple Minds.


----------



## Jake

would have liked artie on don't u 4get about me but meh


----------



## oath2order

Hamusuta said:


> full list for 5x10:
> 
> #10 ? Trio
> 
> The Happening, cantada por Kurt, Dani & Elliott ? Can??o original do grupo The Supremes.
> Danny?s Song, cantada por Will & Emma ? Can??o original da dupla Loggins and Messina.
> Jumpin? Jumpin?, cantada por Tina, Sam & Blaine ? Can??o original do grupo Destiny?s Child.
> Barracuda, cantada por Rachel & Elliott ? Can??o original da banda Heart.
> Gloria, cantada por Rachel, Santana & Elliott ? Can??o original da cantora Laura Branigan.
> Sex on the Beach, cantada por Sam & Tina - Can??o original do grupo T-Spoon.
> Hold On, cantada por Tina, Artie, Blaine, Sam, Rachel, Santana, Kurt, Dani & Elliott ? Can??o original do grupo Wilson Phillips.
> *Don?t You (Forget About Me), cantada por Tina, Sam & Blaine ? Can??o original da banda Simple Minds.*



IT'S BACK


----------



## Hamusuta

idea:
will+emma announce emmas pregnant and both him and her are leaving.
artie is then: lel **** my dreams im gonna take over nd like finn did. then i get to be with you kitty.
blamtina is then like: lol k but dont forget about is whilst we're in NY having fun and ur not lol.


----------



## Jake

^ Actually I'm pretty sure Will/Matt is on the show for Season 6, only Emma/Jayma is leaving


----------



## Hamusuta

^shut up let me dream


----------



## Jake

IDK HWY BUT I OFUND THIS HIALRIOUS 








GOOONDITE


----------



## Hamusuta

Jake. said:


> IDK HWY BUT I OFUND THIS HIALRIOUS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GOOONDITE



omgggggg xD

poor diana


----------



## Hamusuta

Confirmed:
#11 – City Of Angels

Mr. Roboto, cantada por Jean Baptiste* & Throat Explosion – Can??o original da banda Styx.
I Love L.A., cantada por Artie, Jake, Blaine, Sam & Will – Can??o original do cantor Randy Newman.
*Jean Baptiste is Skylar austin's character.

not confirmed but retweeted by someone from gobr:




FML FML FML FU BLAINE AND UR STUPID SOLO
as if i havent heard angles sooooo many ****ing times already. im british fgs. i dont wanna hear it from blaine.
i hope this is fake.


----------



## Jake

It looks legit tbh.

I would've preferred Blaine to sing Iris, and would have wanted like one original song but.......


----------



## Jake

ok idk how reliable this is but apparently some guy met Damien at disney land california (it's legit coz they posted a pic unless pic isn't really of them) and they said they asked him if he was invited for the 100th episode and he said yes but he wasn't going to do it.
So here's hoping that Vanessa/Samuel both got invited

OH AND YES I JUST DISCOVERED MYSELF THAT NATIONALS SET LIST IS FAKE

open these images in two different tabs and then switch between them constantly

http://static2.wikia.nocookie.net/_...t.jpg/480px-Glee_2012_nationals_song_list.jpg
http://static4.wikia.nocookie.net/_...BbootSVCIAAKsKv.jpg/480px-BbootSVCIAAKsKv.jpg

the dark brown watermarked writing at the top doesn't change, except for the 0 and 2 on the end, which have just been stretched to cover over the S3 music so yeah 99% sure its photoshop


----------



## Hamusuta

Jake. said:


> ok idk how reliable this is but apparently some guy met Damien at disney land california (it's legit coz they posted a pic unless pic isn't really of them) and they said they asked him if he was invited for the 100th episode and he said yes but he wasn't going to do it.
> So here's hoping that Vanessa/Samuel both got invited
> 
> OH AND YES I JUST DISCOVERED MYSELF THAT NATIONALS SET LIST IS FAKE
> 
> open these images in two different tabs and then switch between them constantly
> 
> http://static2.wikia.nocookie.net/_...t.jpg/480px-Glee_2012_nationals_song_list.jpg
> http://static4.wikia.nocookie.net/_...BbootSVCIAAKsKv.jpg/480px-BbootSVCIAAKsKv.jpg
> 
> the dark brown watermarked writing at the top doesn't change, except for the 0 and 2 on the end, which have just been stretched to cover over the S3 music so yeah 99% sure its photoshop



THANK U, U R A GENUIS <3 xxoxoxo


----------



## Jake

also apparently they're singing vacation by the go gos or somethin (nd by they i mean the show idk who)

ok looks like random glee club: http://fyeahgleeclub.tumblr.com/post/70314718645/greschpants-back-stage-glee


----------



## Bacon Boy

I just want to say, I apologize for my early comment. Grant Gustin is a fantastic actor and made Arrow so much more awesome. That is all.


----------



## Jake

i told you


----------



## Hamusuta

im so excited for the samtina duet <3


----------



## Jake

ND's set list, i told *****es that one was fake

More Than A Feeling, cantada por New Directions ? Can??o original da banda Boston.
America, cantada por New Directions ? Can??o original do cantor Neil Diamond.
I Still Haven?t Found What I?m Looking For, cantada por New Directions ? Can??o original da banda U2.

also looks like more than a feeling is a blind duet so far. also you can see someone who looks like bree/erinn in the background so she joins ND more than likely, plus darren sounds good on the song so


----------



## Hamusuta

Jake. said:


> ND's set list, i told *****es that one was fake
> 
> More Than A Feeling, cantada por New Directions – Can??o original da banda Boston.
> America, cantada por New Directions – Can??o original do cantor Neil Diamond.
> I Still Haven’t Found What I’m Looking For, cantada por New Directions – Can??o original da banda U2.
> 
> also looks like more than a feeling is a blind duet so far. also you can see someone who looks like bree/erinn in the background so she joins ND more than likely, plus darren sounds good on the song so


BLININAIANAA DUDUETTETTTtTTAsafrettewwrthuetshyudf


----------



## oath2order

UGH BLAINE.

WHY


----------



## Jake

Hamusuta said:


> BLININAIANAA DUDUETTETTTtTTAsafrettewwrthuetshyudf





oath2order said:


> UGH BLAINE.
> 
> WHY



imo blaine actually sounds good on the song so...

also apparently there is no solo/duet, all songs are group numbers


----------



## Hamusuta

Jake. said:


> imo blaine actually sounds good on the song so...
> 
> also apparently there is no solo/duet, all songs are group numbers


shut up where is the source. ;~;


----------



## oath2order

No Blaine is bad and always will be


----------



## Jake

Hamusuta said:


> shut up where is the source. ;~;


umm one of the people from GOBr's tumblrs I think it was tat but idk waht their tumblr URL is. But tbh I kinda expect one to be a duet at least - or at least like 'we got 2nite' esque which is like 90% duet 10% everyone else



oath2order said:


> No Blaine is bad and always will be



NO CHARACTER HATE

- - - Post Merge - - -

also too lazy to edit post so if this **** doesn't post merge don't h8 on me

_“Lea [Michele]’s Rachel was going to have become a big Broadway star, the role she was born to play. Finn was going to have become a teacher, settled down happily in Ohio, at peace with his choice and no longer feeling like a Lima loser. The very last line of dialogue was to be this: Rachel comes back to Ohio, fulfilled and yet not, and walks into Finn’s glee club. “What are you doing here?” he would ask. “I’m home,” she would reply. Fade out. The end.”_
— 	Ryan Murphy on the Glee ending he always had planned


----------



## Hamusuta

that would of been a **** ending tbh soznotsoz


----------



## Jake

Hamusuta said:


> that would of been a **** ending tbh soznotsoz



i actually agree lol it's kinda like 'lel spent all my time tryna get on broadway but i will just go bak 2 lima xo'


----------



## Jake

GOBr said they'll spoil the rest of the 'nationals' songs tomorrow. unsure if by nationals they mean songs that will be performed there, or songs from the whole episode.


----------



## Jake

i messaged Gi on tumblr asking if she knew how much blina were singing on more than a feeling and her response was 'dont know sorry!'


----------



## Hamusuta

thats code for '**** they know its a duet RUNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNN'

and they said that there are 2 more songs left, 1 is skylars song. and 1 is an original song.

im guessing the original song is mercedes' one she uses to impress the record whatevers and that's her endgame.


----------



## Jake

Counting Stars, cantada por Jean-Baptiste & Throat Explosion - Can??o original da banda OneRepublic.


----------



## oath2order

Wow, why are they doing spoilers now?

It comes back in freaking February >.>


----------



## Jake

http://www.huffingtonpost.com/2013/...tml?utm_hp_ref=entertainment&ir=Entertainment
"Shum had yet to read the script, but McHale assured that the one-hour special will be “hilarious” and catches up with fan favorite cast members who weren’t prominently featured in the current season of “Glee.”"

1 hour special? as in special = 100th episode, or special as in we'll get 2 hour of screen time??


----------



## Hamusuta

WOHAHAHAH spoiler nation!!! Probably the last for a long time(im gonna say they're returning in February.)

5x12 - "100" (yes thats the title i know so original) spoilers:


Spoiler



Raise Your Glass, cantada por Will & April – Can??o original da cantora P!nk.
Defying Gravity, cantada por Rachel, Kurt & Mercedes - Can??o original tirada da pe?a Wicked.
Valerie, cantada por Santana & Brittany – Can??o original da banda The Zutons.
Keep Holding On, cantada por Noah Puckerman – Can??o original da cantora Avril Lavigne.



and jake you can post the last song spoiler cuz they havent revealed that yet.
but the only one im some what excited for is DG.


----------



## Jake

Toxic, cantada por Quinn, Brittany & Santana – Can??o original pela cantora Britney Spears.

tbh i kinda expected them all to be like defying gravity, the original singers + some others - i am rly surpised that will/april are singing raise your glass (so maybe 5x11 is emma/jaymas last episode?)
puck on keep holding on is neat. I kinda expected it to be a Quick duet but i'm happy wiht a puck solo

JUST TINA SOLO PLSS


----------



## Hamusuta

Jake. said:


> Toxic, cantada por Quinn, Brittany & Santana – Can??o original pela cantora Britney Spears.
> 
> tbh i kinda expected them all to be like defying gravity, the original singers + some others - i am rly surpised that will/april are singing raise your glass (so maybe 5x11 is emma/jaymas last episode?)
> puck on keep holding on is neat. I kinda expected it to be a Quick duet but i'm happy wiht a puck solo
> 
> JUST TINA SOLO PLSS



YES YES WHERE IS THE TINA SOLO


----------



## Jake

jesus take the wheel sung by tina pls


----------



## Hamusuta

Jake. said:


> jesus take the wheel sung by tina pls



omfg yes


----------



## oath2order

Why are they repeating songs.

I don't mind though.


----------



## Jake

oath2order said:


> Why are they repeating songs.
> 
> I don't mind though.



its for the 100th episode did u no follow anything fans vote for their fav 10 songs 2 b remixed in ep 100!!!!!!1


----------



## Mao

jake, this isn't relevant but I swear your sig is changing every time I reload my page. witchcraft or am i going crazy


----------



## Hamusuta

Hazelx said:


> jake, this isn't relevant but I swear your sig is changing every time I reload my page. witchcraft or am i going crazy


don't be signatureist.


----------



## Jake

these are probably fake but i enjoy seeing fake spoilers so imma post them anyway (for 5x12)
http://gleeseason5spoilers.tumblr.com/

> The seniors are scared of leaving lima, Will is trying to show them how everything is gonna be alright once they follow their dreams, that’s why they are all back for the episode.
> little things about 5x12
- Brittana has 3 scenes together (one of them is with Quinn)
- Sam and Rachel interact a lot (if you think rachel shouldn’t move on from Finn you won’t like it)
- Klaine have 2 scenes alone but there are scenes of them with Rachel, Artie, Santana and Sam
- Bram cute talk
- Brittany has a new boyfriend. “He’s a Genius”.
> Spoilers 5x12
Dog Days Are Over - sung by Tina, Artie, Blaine & Sam 
Landslide - sung by Tina & Mercedes
Somewhere Only We Know - sung by Blaine & Rachel
We Are Young - Rachel, Kurt, Santana, Blaine, Artie & Sam
Safety Dance - Artie & Mike


----------



## oath2order

How many songs are in this ****ing episode.


----------



## Hamusuta

gobr confirmed the song jake said are fake


----------



## Jake

Hamusuta said:


> gobr confirmed the song jake said are fake


it was pre much fake from the get go tho.
Safety Dance > Dont Stop Believing/Loser Like Me
SOUNDS LEGIT



oath2order said:


> How many songs are in this ****ing episode.


10. do u even know anything??


----------



## oath2order

NO I DON'T.


----------



## Jake

Somewhere Only We Know, cantada por Blaine - Can??o original do cantor Keane.

they're actually reusing a song with the same singer wat


----------



## Hamusuta

Landslide, cantada por Blaine e Kurt - Can??o original do cantor Fleetwood Mac.


OMG WHERE IS MY TINAAAAAA


----------



## oath2order

Jake. said:


> Somewhere Only We Know, cantada por Blaine - Can??o original do cantor Keane.
> 
> they're actually reusing a song with the same singer wat



Oh god why D:


----------



## Hamusuta

blaine isnt even original cast he can shut up where is my tinaaaaaa


----------



## Jake

okay are you ****ing kidding me they covered it ****ing this season

Roar, cantada por Artie, Sam, Ryder, Jake, Marley, Will & April - Can??o original da cantora Katy Perry.


----------



## Hamusuta

it looks like they changed it to a 2 hour long episode and are now covering 16 songs, but they're revealing them all tonight!

Like a Prayer, cantada por Quinn & Kurt - Can??o original da cantora Madonna.

WHERE IS MY TINAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAaa


----------



## Jake

Hamusuta said:


> it looks like they changed it to a 2 hour long episode and are now covering 16 songs, but they're revealing them all tonight!
> 
> Like a Prayer, cantada por Quinn & Kurt - Can??o original da cantora Madonna.
> 
> WHERE IS MY TINAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAaa



I've always wanted a quinn/kurt duet, happy they get one, and it's on a Madonna song so woo!

omg calm ur **** im sure tina will come soon! PLS MY LIVE WUD SUCK W/OUT U TINA SOLO

-----------

Telephone, cantada por Marley & Unique - Can??o original da cantora Lady Gaga.
Imagine, cantada por Mercedes & Tina - Can??o original do cantor John Lennon.


ok at least tina duet but w/ mercedes is meh and ****ing marlique IM GOING TO SLEEP GOODNITE


----------



## Hamusuta

PRAISE THE LORD TINA DUET <33333333333333333333
and ew marlique.

they revealed 2 more but they said the rest tomorrow wtf they said all tonight?? idiots.

Dream On, cantada por Mike & Puck - Can??o original da groupa Aerosmith
Gives You Hell, cantada por Kitty Wilde - Can??o original da groupa The All-American Rejects

UGH I NEED MORE TINA.
and wtf is with that mike/puck duet seriously


----------



## Jake

I'm all for kitty solos but wat???
How does that even make sense???


----------



## Jake

ok im done

Do You Wanna Touch Me (Oh Yeah), cantada por Will ? Can??o original do cantor Gary Glitter.


----------



## Hamusuta

what the **** RYAN MURPHY LMAOOOOOOOOO

they said the next one is coming up in a bit.


----------



## oath2order

Jake. said:


> ok im done
> 
> Do You Wanna Touch Me (Oh Yeah), cantada por Will ? Can??o original do cantor Gary Glitter.



ew.

no.

we don't want to touch you will.

pedo.


----------



## Hamusuta

oath2order said:


> ew.
> 
> no.
> 
> we don't want to touch you will.
> 
> pedo.



i do matt morrison is hot


----------



## oath2order

Hamusuta said:


> i do matt morrison is hot



Okay ew


----------



## Hamusuta

Loser Like Me, cantada por Rachel, Santana, Quinn, Puck, Mike e Brittany ? Can??o original do cantora Glee.


----------



## Jake

actually looking forward to LLM


----------



## Hamusuta

Push It, cantada por April, Sue, Shannon, Will e Emma – Can??o original du groupo Salt-N-Pepa.

ARE YoU FOR SERIOUS LMMAOOOOOOOOOO

- - - Post Merge - - -

Don't Stop Believin', cantada por Blaine & Rachel – Can??o original du groupo Journey.

NO WAY I AM DONE GET OUT ARE U ****ING SERIOUS


----------



## Jake

Push It, cantada por April, Sue, Shannon, Will e Emma – Can??o original du groupo Salt-N-Pepa.
Don't Stop Believin', cantada por Blaine & Rachel – Can??o original du groupo Journey.


OK I AM LITERALLY DONE BYE


----------



## Hamusuta

still laughing over push it.... but OMG I WANT TO KILL RYAN MURPHAY HOW DARE HE LET BLAINE HAVE 2 DUETS AND A SOLO IN A FREAKING SERIES HE HASNT BEEN IN FOR THE WHOLE TIME AND TINA ONLY GetS A DUET UGH F U BLAINE KiLL URSELF U BEAUTIFUL HOT PIECE OF CRAP


----------



## oath2order

Hamusuta said:


> BLAINE KiLL URSELF U PIECE OF CRAP



There go, I fixed it


----------



## Jake

amber was in the studio, probably for imagine or defying gravity







>>> https://twitter.com/MsAmberPRiley/status/420125915222265857


----------



## Hamusuta

lea tweeted that she was recording for the 100th as well...


----------



## Jake

Mark was also in the "studio" but unsure if it was for glee or not.
also Amber had to reschedule (until wednedsay???). but i just want them to go back to filming so we can get some more spoilers.

........and it looks like they wont be filming for a few more days...


----------



## oath2order

EW NO.

Creepy mustache guy.

Kill him please.


----------



## Hamusuta

oath2order said:


> EW NO.
> 
> Creepy mustache guy.
> 
> Kill him please.



he's gonna tie you up and make you listen to blaine sing for 10 days.


----------



## oath2order

Hamusuta said:


> he's gonna tie you up and make you listen to blaine sing for 10 days.



I'm all for being tied up with the right person but the Blaine singing thing is too much.


----------



## Jake

- Gwyenth Paltrow is coming back
- Chace Crawford will play a guy who is in a relationship with Quinn at YALE (his name will be Biff)

And apparently Sue ends the glee club in this episode??

idk just reading this on GOBr so it's in portugese but I'm sure there will be english sources im just too lazy to look for

(btw they're for ep. 100)

ok

_According to The Hollywood Reporter, Sue Sylvester finally puts an end to the New Directions and many original members will return to say their goodbyes to Will Schuester. This will also be a two-part episode. Following this episode, there will be a slew of episodes taking place exclusively in New York._
_The Fox musical will then do several consecutive episodes set in New York City, centering on Rachel (Lea Michele), Blaine (Darren Criss), Kurt (Chris Colfer), Sam (Chord Overstreet) and Mercedes (Amber Riley) and potentially other co-stars._
So Mercedes will be in NYC now??? i want tina (((

So I am guessing they lose at nationals??

and looks like they changed one of the songs, too.

Dog Days are Over – Holly Holliday and The New Directions

Also looks like GOBr will give us more than just song spoilers soon

giovanna ‏@GiParise 7m
Reunited with @giihgiannini yaaay! We are emotional and having trouble breathing after hearing some new spoilers ohmygod #tease#getready
gleekTO ‏@gleekTO 6m
@GiParise For Glee? Does this mean you're giving us more than just songs??? 
giovanna ‏@GiParise 5m
@gleekTO yuup for glee! we are so excited omg lol



THERE IS SO MUCH GOING ON I CNA'T DEAL I DONT WANT GLEE TO BE NYC ONLY JUST FOR A FEW EPISODES I NEED TINA AND KITTY!!!!!!11


----------



## Hamusuta

NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO
i didnt want ddao to be covered UGH.
and why does holly get a solo she can go away.
which song did they change then??


----------



## Jake

Possible spoiler for trio?
After breaking in, Tina, Sam and Blaine have a three some in the choir room when Figgins walks in he tells Sue the next day and all 3 get expelled leaving New Directions in trauma when they don't have enough members to join them because their 3 best vocalists are no longer attending the school. Kurt will not find out that Blaine cheated again until the 100th episode.
They sing jumpin jumpin in the school whilst they've broken in and start trashing everything. And don't you forget about me to ND when they get expelled

It came from a source which has been correct in the past tho..

- - - Post Merge - - -



Hamusuta said:


> which song did they change then??



since they're splitting ep 100 between 2 episodes now (which is stupid 'cause there is only 1 episode). I'm assuming the majority of the songs changed because they changed the original plans.
I'm sure raise your glass and defying gravity are still in the episode tho, toxic and valerie, too. not so sure on the others tho


----------



## oath2order

So they have a threesome and wreck the school?

If it breaks up Klaine, praise da lord.

Why are they splitting it up? That's stupid. Just give us the extra long episode.


----------



## Mary

I thought (and hoped and prayed) this thread was dead. No such luck.


----------



## Hamusuta

Mary said:


> I thought (and hoped and prayed) this thread was dead. No such luck.


go away 



and Chord confirmed the spoiler about Tina, Blaine and Sam here:


----------



## Jake

So the reason Santana wasn't on the list was because "she was already in NYC" and it looks like Mercedes going to NYC could actually happen, at least for a while.


----------



## Hamusuta

im asking that guy if tina is going to ny (FINGERS CROSSED)


----------



## Jake

he wont reply coz he h8s u


----------



## Hamusuta

**** u.

but gi said this so...

Hodgson Rivera ‏@HodgsonRivera4h
@GiParise please when are you going to release the exciting spoilers? I bribery you with a puppy kiss to that tell me pic.twitter.com/jUSWunYCda

giovanna ‏@GiParise4h
@HodgsonRivera aww how cute! And i dont think im going to release it!

Hodgson Rivera ‏@HodgsonRivera3h
@GiParise I'm crying now, why? did we something that bothered you? Let me fix it, give me another chance! pic.twitter.com/JPVOf48or4

giovanna ‏@GiParise3h
@HodgsonRivera haha nothing bothered me, its just that i cant say!


also on tumblr:

songbirdsaresinging
staceysthings asked:
Hi Gi! Sorry to bother you but I was wondering if GOBr was going to be giving out any spoilers tonight like you mentioned yesterday on Twitter? Thank you so much for all you do!!

Hey! No I just mention that we were going to be back at work, not necessarily back giving spoilers )


----------



## Jake

i hate her *unfollows*


----------



## Jake

apparently seasons of love was originally recorded and meant to be put on the S3 graduation album
http://fyeahgleeclub.tumblr.com/post/73240392327/seasons-of-love-season-3-version

it has Finn, Quinn and Rachel. tbh I prefer S5 version


----------



## Hamusuta

GLEE is moving to NY solely after graduation and there will be no more Lima,
the following characters are confirmed:
Blaine, Sam, Artie, Mercedes and Sue.

Tina may or may not go we don't know yet, but Sue wtf???


----------



## Jake

if blaine, sam and artie are going might as well add tina. she makes ore sense than sam.....


----------



## Hamusuta

they changed ANOTHER SONG WTF THEY DIDNT EVEN COVER THIS ONE TO BEGIN WITH

[SPOILER 5X12]  Holly, Will, April, Blaine & Mercedes cantar?o "Happy".


----------



## Jake

this episode went from good to bad to badder to good to better to worse like wat

also


----------



## Hamusuta

"Happy" will replace the DDAO Holly solo THANK GOD.


----------



## Jake

episode 5.13 is called New Directions


----------



## Jake

[SPOILER 5X13] Artie, Tina, Sam & Blaine cantar?o "Loser Like Me".


----------



## Hamusuta

WHYA RE THEY CHANGING ALL THE SONGSSSSS ;-;

Oh well im all up for a grad song.


----------



## Jake

Me too. I wonder what else they changed


----------



## Hamusuta

OMGGGGG


----------



## Jake

“I Am Changing” from Dreamgirls – Kurt and Mercedes
“Total Eclipse of The Heart” by Bonnie Tyler – Will and April (Kristin Chenoweth)
“Party All the Time” by Eddie Murphy – Holly (Gwyneth Paltrow) and New Directions
“Loser Like Me” – (Sung as a Ballad) – Blaine, Sam, Artie and Tina.
“Be Okay” by Ingrid Michaelson – Rachel and Santana.
“Just Give Me a Reason” by Pink and Nate Ruess – Quinn and Puck
“Don’t Stop Believing” – Rachel, Kurt, Artie, Blaine, Tina and New Directions.


----------



## Hamusuta

Jake. said:


> “I Am Changing” from Dreamgirls – Kurt and Mercedes
> “Total Eclipse of The Heart” by Bonnie Tyler – Will and April (Kristin Chenoweth)
> “Party All the Time” by Eddie Murphy – Holly (Gwyneth Paltrow) and New Directions
> “Loser Like Me” – (Sung as a Ballad) – Blaine, Sam, Artie and Tina.
> “Be Okay” by Ingrid Michaelson – Rachel and Santana.
> “Just Give Me a Reason” by Pink and Nate Ruess – Quinn and Puck
> “Don’t Stop Believing” – Rachel, Kurt, Artie, Blaine, Tina and New Directions.



*VIOLENTLY THROWS UP ON EVERYTHING AROUND ME*


----------



## Neriifur

I've never seen this show..so..therefore.. I have nothing to contribute o.o


----------



## Hamusuta

Neriifur said:


> I've never seen this show..so..therefore.. I have nothing to contribute o.o



not being rude, but then go away.


----------



## oath2order

Jake. said:


> ?I Am Changing? from Dreamgirls ? Kurt and Mercedes
> ?Total Eclipse of The Heart? by Bonnie Tyler ? Will and April (Kristin Chenoweth)
> ?Party All the Time? by Eddie Murphy ? Holly (Gwyneth Paltrow) and New Directions
> ?Loser Like Me? ? (Sung as a Ballad) ? Blaine, Sam, Artie and Tina.
> ?Be Okay? by Ingrid Michaelson ? Rachel and Santana.
> ?Just Give Me a Reason? by Pink and Nate Ruess ? Quinn and Puck
> ?Don?t Stop Believing? ? Rachel, Kurt, Artie, Blaine, Tina and New Directions.



Can we just have Kristin Chenoweth cover Total Eclipse. I'd love that.

ARE THEY DOING DON'T STOP BELIEVING AGAIN OH MY GOD.


----------



## Hamusuta

Promo for Frenemies:
FINALLY.

Tuesday, Feb. 25
GLEE (8:00-9:00 PM ET/PT) – “Frenemies” – Spring Premiere
GLEE celebrates its Spring Premiere with a move to a new night and time: Tuesdays at 8:00 PM. Santana (Naya Rivera) auditions and snags the role of Rachel’s (Lea Michele) understudy in “Funny Girl,” causing a feud between the roommates. Meanwhile, back in Lima, Tina (Jenna Ushkowitz) and Artie (Kevin McHale) compete against each other to be the class valedictorian.

______________________

IDK why we got trio promo first and what a valedictorian but is but i hope tina gets it because i hate artie ew.

source:
http://www.spoilertv.com/2014/01/fox-february-sweeps-2014-press-release.html


----------



## Jake

Artie is qt tho


----------



## Jake

Episode 13 is the graduation episode.
Glee club is cancelled due to lack of funding.
Tina is admitted to Brown University. She’s not going to New York.
Artie will be part of the New York City storyline.
Brittany gets her high school diploma at last. Santana buys her a ticket to New York City.
The episode ends with Will being offered an interview to head Vocal Adrenaline. He’s in the choir room, thinking about it, reminiscing about Glee club. He shuts the lights and leaves the room.


----------



## Hamusuta

Jake. said:


> Episode 13 is the graduation episode.
> Glee club is cancelled due to lack of funding.
> Tina is admitted to Brown University. She’s not going to New York.
> Artie will be part of the New York City storyline.
> Brittany gets her high school diploma at last. Santana buys her a ticket to New York City.
> The episode ends with Will being offered an interview to head Vocal Adrenaline. He’s in the choir room, thinking about it, reminiscing about Glee club. He shuts the lights and leaves the room.


SSSSSSCCCRRRRREEEEEEAAAAAAAMMMMMMMIIINNNNNNNNGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGG


----------



## Jake

this is all we got from the super bowl


----------



## Hamusuta

isnt that from 5x01? o_o


----------



## Jake

Yes lol
That's how much they care


----------



## Jake

Episode 14 is called New New York... Time to get prepared for the boring batch on NYC storylines...


----------



## Jake

frenemies promo

http://vt.tumblr.com/tumblr_n0ls8jBZlj1rfn9zx.mp4#_=_


----------



## Jake

da eff

_?[Gwyneth Paltrow and Jane Lynch?s characters are wearing matching tracksuits] because on the show Sue Sylvester and Gwyneth?s character try out for The Amazing Race.?_


----------



## Jake




----------



## Jake

green is always the worst color they use



Spoiler


----------



## ACking

I can't wait for the newest episode to come out


----------



## Jake

ACking said:


> I can't wait for the newest episode to come out



me either i want my tina <3


----------



## Jake

#14 ? New New York

You Make Me Feel So Young, cantada por Kurt & Blaine ? Can??o original do cantor Frank Sinatra.
Rockstar, cantada por Kurt & StarChild ? Can??o original da dupla A Great Big World.
People, cantada por Rachel Berry ? Can??o original da cantora Barbra Streisand.


----------



## Hamusuta

5x11 - "City of Angels" summary
The gleeks travel west to Los Angeles for Nationals, dedicating their performance in the all-important competition to Finn’s memory. Once in L.A. and following the requisite sightseeing, New Directions meet their main competition, the cutting edge “Throat Explosion.” As Blaine is most familiar with the stellar reputation of the revolutionary show choir and its intimidating and enigmatic star, Jean-Baptiste, ND’s de facto leader is the first to fall victim to their opponent’s psychological warfare. Heeding Will’s advice, Sam steps up to rally the troops. While a seemingly able leader in his own right, Sam’s greatest asset – his infectious optimism - is threatened when one of his lucky charms goes missing.
Meanwhile, chaperones Burt and Carole offer inspirational words on their late son’s behalf, and look forward to sharing the experience of Nationals with Finn’s friends in the hopes it will bring back fond memories of their son… but their recent and devastating loss may still prove to be too painful. And when Ryder learns that a deflated Marley has given up on songwriting and has decided to quit glee club for good, he and Jake enlist the help of a former gleek who has had plenty of experience with adversity.

Marley piss off and die you butterface boner clown.


----------



## Jake

OK SONG TIME: http://its-all-coming-back-to-me.tumblr.com/tagged/s5

*Whenever I Call You Friend:* Its virtually a copy of the original, just different vocals and they gave it a definitive end rather than a fade out end, and Jenna's voice isn't as strong as Stevie Nicks' voice so it's a little weird, but I really love it.
*I Believe in a Thing Called Love:* Really good actually. Kurt kinda ruins it, but if I'm not zoned into the song I can barely hear him. I think they should've kept to using Chris' lower voice instead of high voice (I know it's mostly low voice but I don't thik the few high parts were needed).
*Brave:* Probs my least fav but only coz I'm so used to the original and this one is pretty different. I don't like how in the promo they show Rachel singing the chorus as a solo, but in the studio it's Santana and Rachel - I think it makes it sound a lot less weaker, and since Brave is meant to be a strong/empowering song, it degrades it a little. I just hope that in the episode version that bits Rachel only.
*My Lovin’ (You’re Never Gonna Get It):* I never really liked the original that much, but I kinda like this song (probs because Tartie). I think the speaking parts are weird (but I've never liked speaking parts in songs anyway), but yeah
*Every Breath You Take:* YEEEEEEEES. This is soooo good. I love The Police and I love how they put a modern/techno twist on this song, the arrangement is perfect
*Breakaway:* Again perfect. I know people were liek 'omg blein is gun ruin da song' but I didn't think he would. I think Darren's voice suits the song, and I knew it'd turn out good, providing Darren didn't strain his vocals, which he didn't, so it's great.
*Don’t Rain On My Parade:* At first I was kinda upset they changed the arrangement (though I get why they did), but as I kept listening I loved it more and more, I love the 'rock'-esque twist they put on it, it sounds really good. Only weird part is the end not but I guess Naya can't match Lea's voice so they had to change it.

TL;DR, all songs are perf


----------



## DavidPL

The new version of BRAVE is way too electronic....i like the orignal Sara Bareilles version alot more


----------



## Jake

^ I agree. But I'm sure once i listen to it more it'll grow on me and I'll love them equally


----------



## Hamusuta

My Lovin' 9/10
WICYF 9/10
Breakaway 9/10
Brave 8/10
EBYT 6/10
IBIATCL 8/10
DROMP 5/10


----------



## Jake

Hamusuta said:


> My Lovin' 9/10
> WICYF 9/10
> Breakaway 9/10
> Brave 8/10
> EBYT 6/10
> IBIATCL 8/10
> DROMP 5/10



dromp is good tho 

also looks like they changed the 100 songs;

Keep Holding On* featuring Mark Salling (Puck)
Valerie* featuring Naya Rivera (Santana) and Heather Morris (Brittany)
Defying Gravity* featuring Lea Michele (Rachel), Chris Colfer (Kurt) and Amber Riley (Mercedes)
Raise Your Glass* featuring Matthew Morrison (Will) and Kristin Chenoweth (April)
Toxic* featuring Naya Rivera (Santana), Heather Morris (Brittany) and Dianna Agron (Quinn)
Happy featuring Gwyneth Paltrow (Holly), Kristin Chenoweth (April), Matthew Morrison (Will), Darren Criss (Blaine) and Amber Riley (Mercedes)
Party All the Time featuring Gwyneth Paltrow (Holly)
Total Eclipse of the Heart* featuring Matthew Morrison (Will) and Kristin Chenoweth (April)
Loser Like Me* featuring Darren Criss (Blaine), Kevin McHale (Artie), Chord Overstreet (Sam) and Jenna Ushkowitz (Tina)
Be Okay featuring Lea Michele (Rachel) and Naya Rivera (Santana)
I Am Changing featuring Amber Riley (Mercedes) and Chris Colfer (Kurt)
Just Give Me a Reason -featuring Dianna Agron (Quinn) and Mark Salling (Puck)
Don’t Stop Believin’* -featuring Lea Michele (Rachel), Darren Criss (Blaine), Chris Colfer (Kurt), Matthew Morrison (Will), Kevin McHale (Artie) and Jenna Ushkowitz (Tina)
* Season five version


----------



## Hamusuta

Here is all of 5x09 warning major spoilers
Here’s an episode summary:
Start off with Rachel and Santana at the diner. Santana is bummed about her lack of direction and when Rachel says they are friends, Santana talks about feeling guilty for bullying her in high school. Rachel says she has something to cheer her up: Rachel is going to be on the cover of New York magazine, and invites Santana to join her in the photoshoot.
In Lima, Artie and Tina talk over lunch. Tina discusses getting waitlisted. Artie says they will make the most of their time left at McKinley. This segues into them singing “Whenever I Call You Friend”. At the end Becky comes in and says Sue wants to see Artie and Tina in her office. Sue tells them they are tied for valedictorian and will give speeches in a test run to decide who should win.
Santana and Rachel have the photoshoot and sing “Brave”.
Tina implores Artie to drop out of the valedictorian race. Artie doesn’t want to. Tina says it’s not fair that she is always swaying in the background and Artie gets everything he wants. Artie tells her since she became a senior she is a completely different person. Shallow and desperate. They fling insults. Artie brings up the “vapo rape”. Tina says Kitty could never love him and that he’s dating the McKinley’s biggest *****. Artie says that Tina is McKinley’s biggest *****. And he is going to be valedictorian. End scene.
Kurt and Blaine talk briefly about Starchild and Kurt’s worry of him taking over the band. Blaine says keep your friends close and your enemies closer.
Rachel tells Kurt and Santana she can’t make band rehearsal due to them auditioning her understudy. Kurt’s not pleased. Rachel tells him he should understand the stress she is under because it is difficult being a star.
Back in Lima, Will talks nationals. Blaine is getting a solo and Tina and Artie are going to have to hash out who gets the second. They have a sing off with En Vogue’s “My Lovin’.” Tina accidentally pushes Artie out of his wheelchair and apologizes. Artie says he is fine.
New York— Kurt and Elliot are having their own band rehearsal since the girls bailed (Dani who?). Kurt grills him and says Elliot could be the breakout star of the band. They talk about Elliot’s performance history. Kurt asks if Elliot could teach him guitar. Kurt lays on compliments. (During this scene he is imagining Elliot affirming Kurt’s fears but in real life Elliot is downplaying himself.)
Understudy auditions. Apparently no one who auditions for Broadway in New York can sing. The director says the next person up is Santana Lopez. Rachel is surprised. Santana enters singing “Don’t Rain On My Parade”. The director thinks she is amazing. Rachel is thrown.
Kurt and Elliot are guitar shopping while Kurt mentions other social things they could do together. A salesperson helps them and it leads into them dueting on “I Believe in a Thing Called Love”.
Rachel is venting to Kurt about Santana’s audition, and Kurt tells her she doesn’t own the song. Santana walks in. Rachel and Santana start to argue. Rachel says Santana is inappropriate for the role. Santana thinks Rachel is happy to see Santana failing. Kurt tries to mediate. Santana rants at Rachel that she (Santana) will always be better than her no matter what. Rachel slaps her and tells her she should move out. Santana agrees. Her cell rings and she finds out she has gotten the understudy role.
Lima: Valedictorian speech off. Tina gives a speech and speaks about how Artie’s friendship has changed her for good and apologizes to him. Artie discusses how humbled he was by Tina at prom and withdraws his valedictorian status. Tina beseeches everyone to vote for Artie. They compliment each other in increasingly melodramatic ways. Sue says she hates them both.
New York: Rachel and Santana at the theater. Santana is putting on makeup at Rachel’s vanity. Rachel tells her to use a different one. Santana quips about Rachel’s hooker makeup. Rachel threatens to slap her again, and Santana counters saying she will hit Rachel so hard she won’t wake up until she’s “Funny Lady”. The director interrupts their fighting and says “their past” is part of why Santana is there; the gossip/press will make them even more famous.
Rachel and Santana sing “Every Breath You Take”.
Elliot and Kurt hanging out. Elliot suggests they go to a flea market sometime. Elliot tells Kurt he is glad they met and Kurt is his first gay friend in the city who isn’t crazy or trying to hook up. But he knows Kurt is scheming. He says he is not trying to take over the band. Kurt apologizes. Elliot says he does not want them to be backstabbing frenemies. They take selfles together.
Back at McKinley: Sue tells Tina and Artie they have split the vote and tied for valedictorian. They are now co-salutorians and the third ranked member, Blaine, will be valedictorian. Blaine is apologetic and tells them they deserve it and he feels like sometimes things just get handed to him. Like Schue giving him solos. Becky appears and asks Blaine why he and “Pancake Face” broke up. Blaine tells her he does not appreciate her calling his fiance that, and that they aren’t broken up. She shows him the cheek kiss selfie. Blaine tells her Kurt and Elliot are just friends. Becky says no way, Kurt is definitely getting some. Blaine laughs weakly.
The choir room: More Nationals talk. Blaine speaks up and suggests that he, Artie, and Tina sing together at graduation. One that they pick together and that Tina and Artie especially have solos on. He also suggests filming rehearsal and sending it in to Brown to help bolster Tina’s application.
New York: Rachel, Kurt, Santana. Rachel says someone has to move. Kurt refuses to be the deciding vote. Rachel says she can’t be around Santana’s negative energy anymore. Kurt is disappointed Rachel can’t be generous enough to be happy for Santana. Kurt says he knows Santana has been awful to them before but he believes her now. Santana is delighted “Pasty Gay” is siding with her. He says he isn’t taking sides. Rachel declares she is moving out, and tells Santana that they have never been friends and never will be. Kurt protests, but Santana flippantly says to let her go. Rachel says she won’t let this moment in her life be ruined by two friends who were never really her friends. She is leaving.
Cut to Blaine, Artie, Tina singing “Breakaway”.
End credits.


----------



## Jake

Isn't breakaway halfway through he episode??


----------



## Jake

OK I AM WATCHIN EPISODE


Spoiler



- SANTANA SHOUDLVE GONE ALL LIMA HIEGHTS
- their friendship is so cute
- why are they randomly meetin in the auditorium
- oh tina goin to brown just came out of no where
- my tartie feels <333
- HAHAHAHAH BECKY
- sue pointing out the flaws again (but they forgot tina forgot to go to the spanish teacher hue hue hue)
- i hate the rachel short wig so much
- the performance of brave is pre good
- ARTIE U CAN NOT SAY NO ME GUSTA
- dis hallway scene <3
- diva!rachel just came out of nowhere...
- titty <3
- wow artie got da ****s
- that kurt/elliot scene was awkies
- ok glad they didnt cut anything out of DROMP
- they need to stop trying to make kurt look sexy. he honestly looks like an over grown baby and it just doesn't work so plz stop
- mmm dat gasp by kurt
- why are they usin sues theme for tartie??
- tina dont cry pls
- THIS IS PERFECT ZOMGL
- mmmm pezberry
- this kurt/elliot plot needed to last more than one episode
- ok this is stupid now make kelliot stop
- **** off blaine
- u go becky ily
- rachel calm down pls
- OMG I ACTUALLY LIKED THE NYC SIDE OF THE EPISODE FOR ONCE HOLLA JESUS



TL;RD - v good episode but some stuff wasnt needed


----------



## oath2order

I think what I liked the most is showing the ****ty part of the service industry.

The Kurt and Elliot thing is a little according and seems kind of forced.

Santana auditioning made it sound...off. Still gonna good.

I agree they need to stop trying to make Kurt be sexy on purpose.

The Rachel thing is a little ridiculous, though it definitely goes with her character.

Was the Tina and Artie thing really needed?

"This cannot be happening."  Yeah Sue I agree.

Okay, with Rachel, I totally confirm this. I was in theatre in high school and we fought over which mirror we got. True that.


----------



## Roel

I CAME BACK TO THE FORUMZ FOR GLEE
@jake: your notes are always so funny

anywayz just watched the episode and I really liked it. I feel kinda bad for Rachel but she's making such a big deal. I WANNA KNOW WHERE SHE'LL MOVE TO


----------



## Hamusuta

Roel said:


> I CAME BACK TO THE FORUMZ FOR GLEE
> @jake: your notes are always so funny
> 
> anywayz just watched the episode and I really liked it. I feel kinda bad for Rachel but she's making such a big deal. I WANNA KNOW WHERE SHE'LL MOVE TO


she goes to elliotts its in the trio promo



oath2order said:


> I think what I liked the most is showing the ****ty part of the service industry.
> 
> The Kurt and Elliot thing is a little according and seems kind of forced.
> 
> Santana auditioning made it sound...off. Still gonna good.
> 
> I agree they need to stop trying to make Kurt be sexy on purpose.
> 
> The Rachel thing is a little ridiculous, though it definitely goes with her character.
> 
> Was the Tina and Artie thing really needed?
> 
> "This cannot be happening."  Yeah Sue I agree.
> 
> Okay, with Rachel, I totally confirm this. I was in theatre in high school and we fought over which mirror we got. True that.


Um yes Tartie needed a duet since s1 and they finally got one so dont complain kthnx


----------



## Nkosazana

My ears are bleeding x_x


----------



## Hamusuta

Nkosazana said:


> My ears are bleeding x_x



Seriously if you're going to come here just to bash the show then **** off because your post doesn't matter and your opinion sucks and we don't go hating on whatever you like so bye.


----------



## Jake

Nkosazana said:


> My ears are bleeding x_x



Pretty much what Hamu said. And I highly doubt your ears are bleeding... If they are you should probably go to a doctor instead of making some insignificant post bashing a show we like, when we don't go around bashing what you like, show some respect.


----------



## Hamusuta

Jake. said:


> Pretty much what Hamu said. And I highly doubt your ears are bleeding... If they are you should probably go to a doctor instead of making some insignificant post bashing a show we like, when we don't go around bashing what you like, show some respect.


we so sassy 

and the **** are on jake.
THE **** ARE ON ;-;


----------



## Nkosazana

Jake. said:


> Pretty much what Hamu said. And I highly doubt your ears are bleeding... If they are you should probably go to a doctor instead of making some insignificant post bashing a show we like, when we don't go around bashing what you like, show some respect.



O  sorry! I was being sarcastic and I only said that because that song by the glee cast is awful. I do watch glee myself
and I wasn't post bashing, I actually like glee. I was just giving my opinion because im entitled to do so. Sorry if I offended you.


----------



## Jake

H that's okay then, guess we jumped the gun so sorry! We often have people cone I. Here who just bash te show and then leave so we kist thought you were doing the same because you just came ib randomly lol
So what ao were you talking about that you didnt like?

(also on my phone an too lazy to fix typos so PLZ deal with them)


----------



## Nkosazana

Aww ok ^^ and I dont like the gamgnam style song o.e
I love amber rileys version of bust your windows by jazmine sullivan
and I cried when brittnay and santana broke up x_x
havent started watching the new eps yet though.


----------



## Jake

Nkosazana said:


> Aww ok ^^ and I dont like the gamgnam style song o.e
> I love amber rileys version of bust your windows by jazmine sullivan
> and I cried when brittnay and santana broke up x_x
> havent started watching the new eps yet though.


gangnam style was **** but it feds grew on me
never was a fan of bust your windows lol never got why it was so popular
BRITTANA = OTP
NEW EPISODES = DECENT


o yea
5x15 song spoiler


Spoiler



No One Is Alone from Into The Woods sung by Sam, Rachel, Kurt and Blaine


----------



## Kaitrock

What's all of your favorite couples? I loved Brittana, Quinntana, and Samcedes. Tike and Tartie were awesome. Mikecedes, Faberry, and anything with Bree would be awesome


----------



## Hamusuta

Kaitrock said:


> What's all of your favorite couples? I loved Brittana, Quinntana, and Samcedes. Tike and Tartie were awesome. Mikecedes, Faberry, and anything with Bree would be awesome



Titty is where its at.


----------



## Jake

Kaitrock said:


> What's all of your favorite couples? I loved Brittana, Quinntana, and Samcedes. Tike and Tartie were awesome. Mikecedes, Faberry, and anything with Bree would be awesome



Only people I ship romantically are brittana, but it's not like a hardcore ship. The rest are just friendships though:
Tartare
FABERRY
Titty
Bree/kitty
Bree/Tina
Bree/kitty/Tina

Idk there is probs more but idk


----------



## Jake

songs are out but i will review in the mornin

http://its-all-coming-back-to-me.tumblr.com/tagged/s5


----------



## Hamusuta

chord/darren on jj is awful soznotoz should of been tina solo


----------



## Jake

Hamusuta said:


> chord/darren on jj is awful soznotoz should of been tina solo





Still waitin on wemma duet.......,


----------



## Jake

Ok Danny's song is finally out so no I will say what I think of them

*Jumpin Jumpin:* it's so good omg it sounds so groovy, equal song parts, so it's really nice. Plus Jenna kills it. Would've liked more Tina but maybe that's my bias talking
*Dont You ( Forget About Me):* if I'm being honest, I never liked the original. It's a good song and all but the vocals don't match the instrumental, and just sounds awkward, so I wasn't excited for this but omg this is great honestly Sam sounds amazing and Tina's harmonies  are great
*The Happening:* least fav song of them all, sounds boring and eww. Demi sounds good tho, which is weird since I don't like her voice that much
*Gloria:* love the original, love he cover, this is soooo good can't really say anything else coz it's so great
*Danny's song:* WASTED POTENTIAL. Could've been a really cute wemma duet, instead it's basically a will solo with Emma on back up for like 1/8 of the song and you can barely hear her... Lol no thx
*hold on:* (idk y Elliot and Dani aren't on this???) too many singers tbh but I do like it. Even tho it's split screen between NYC and Lima there are some duets of oeople from both sides and it sounds really good (though they skipped part of the song and the skip it really awkward)


TL;DR: not as good as last week but still good

oops forgot barracuda

*barracuda:* Elliot out sings Rachel and it sounds weird having a rock singer sing with a pop/broadway singer like????? but I still like it


----------



## Jake

Trio spoilers


Spoiler



*Re: Trio- anything on the status of Dani/Santana? Do they interact at all? Is Dani written off in the episode? Thanks!*
Dani is barely in it. From what I remember, she and Santana exchange only one line. Santana isn?t happy with her, but as far as I can tell there?s no official breakup or official writing Dani off of the show either.

*Is there any Klaine interaction in the episode? Or, failing that, anything Klaine fans should be wary of?*
No and no. I don?t think they mention each other at all.

*do you know something about the sophomores? especially Ryder and Marley?*
They have basically nothing in this episode from what I recall. 

*Is there any kind of resolution between santana and rachel. like are they at least semi friends again? does rachel move back into the loft?? Thank you!*
They talk a little more calmly, but things aren?t really patched up between them. Rachel isn?t back in the loft I don?t believe.

*Any idea about what the 'S' rating is for?*
Will and Emma.

*Is there any talk about Blaine and NYADA?*
Nope

*Why doesn't Artie participate in the lock-in?*
There?s not really a big explanation? Sam, Tina and Blaine just decide to sneak in after Sue cancels it. At the end of the episode they include Artie though.

*is ' the happening' cut from the ep?*
No

*Is there any reason for the Tina/Sam kiss or are they just bored?*
They basically just wanted to try it out and explore the possibility, but it?s a one-time thing.

*Is Emma pregnant?*
By the end, yes.

*Are Dani, Elliott and Kurt take sides? Or are they choose to not being involved in the Pezberry feud?*
They don?t take sides, but they all agree to kick out Rachel and Santana from the band. It?s mostly about Elliot being in the middle. 

*Hi, Do you know if Kurt gets much screen time? Thanks for the spoilers *
Kurt is in a few scenes but he doesn?t really have any big focus compared to Rachel, Santana, and Elliot.

*Do we find out where Rachel is staying?*
She?s staying with Elliot.

*Blaine's reaction to Sam and Tina?*
He?s sort of freaked out. He?s mad because he doesn?t want to be made a third wheel/it was supposed to be about the three of them bonding.

*any awful meta or "jokes" to brace for with Blaine/Tina or Blaine/Sam? also, do Pamela Lansbury break up? Thanks!*
I don?t think there?s any meta or jokes with Blaine/Tina or Blaine/Sam, not that I remember. 

*Could you tell us what order the songs are performed in? If you remember? Thanks! *
Jumpin? Jumpin?

Barracuda

Don?t You Forget About Me

Danny?s Song

Gloria

The Happening

Hold On

*does blaine catch tina and sam before or after they sing DYFAM?*
Before.

*Hi! Thank you so much for doing this! I wanted to ask why Ausiello went all "You will all go eeeeeew" when he talked about a kiss in this episode. Is there anything gross coming our way or was he just being Assiello?*
It?s Sam/Tina, not sure why someone would describe it as ew. I haven?t seen the scene but Sam later describes the kissing as ?hot? so I don?t think it?s supposed to be awful.

*Does Sam say anything about his future/living situation?*
No

*Any indications of a Kurt/Elliot flirtation?*
No, at least not in dialogue.

*Is Blaine's previous crush on Sam brought up in the episode?*
No.

*Is "Danny's Song" before or after Emma's pregnancy reveal? Thanks so much for answering questions.*
Before.

*Can we see in the episode Pezberry still care for each other at least a little, or is this only insults and feud with no reminder of their friendship?*
They talk about how they?ve been each other?s only female friends in the past.

*Hello! Can you tell me if there are something of Dantana?*
They have very little. I think they exchange like two lines toward the end. 

*Does Becky interrupt either of the Blamtina songs?*
She pops up at the end of DYFAM.

*Is this mostly a filler episode?*
I guess. On the Lima side there?s nothing big happening except for the Will/Emma baby. On the New York side, Rachel and Santana being kicked out. There?s no big developments aside from those.

*3 questions about Glee "Trio" - Who gives Will the advice that serves him in both the bedroom and the CLASSROOM?!! How is the Sam/Tina kiss resolved since they are parting ways soon? Does anyone catch Wemma having sex in McKinley? Thanks!*
Sue gives the advice, Bieste kind of too.

Sam and Tina enjoy their makeout but agree there?s nothing really there.

Sue and Becky catch them.

*Is there any hint of something more than friendship between Rachel and Elliott ?*
No.

*How much screentime does Sam get? Is there any mention of Penny (esp. while he's making out with Tina?) Would you say this is a good episode for him?*
There?s a mention of Penny by Blaine. Sam gets a fair amount of screentime. Whether it?s good or not is too subjective to really answer. Honestly there?s nothing really revelatory about those scenes. It?s really just comedy with Blaine/Tina/Sam with some schmoopiness thrown in.

*hi  can you please tell us if there are any Artie/Kitty moments in this episode, please ? thank you*
Not in dialogue, there?s a mention of them having a bumper bowling date Blaine was invited to.

*does blaine catch tina and sam before or after they sing DYFAM?*
Oops, I don?t know why I answered that wrong? it happens after.

*HI! Are we going to see Will and Emma doing "inappropiate" things ?? xD Thanks!*
Yes.

*Do we get any Artie in this episode?*
He has a few lines but nothing big. I think the only sophomores who have any lines at all are Unique and Kitty and that?s just choir room filler.

*Is there any Kurt/Santana scene alone?*
No, I think Kurt is only in group scenes.

*Hi, I just followed you because you're awesome for answering these questions. So is Dani's future absence going to be explained in this episode?*
No.

*What is the context for Jumpin Jumpin, why that song? What are they doing when they perform it?*
Choir room performance.

*Do Blamtina talk about their post graduation plans re: the idea of Tina going to NYC too?*
No.

*Is Santana painted as the bad guy throughout the episode? Or is it Rachel?*
They both act pretty ridiculous toward Elliot and treat him like a Kurt replacement/pawn/object. He?s really the only one framed as ?good? in that conflict.



so basically this episode seems boring

also the performance for dannys song is out somewhere but ive not watched it coz its so boring


----------



## Muu

there's a glee cover of blurred lines and i think that's all the more reason why glee is an absolute pile of trash


----------



## Jake

Muu said:


> there's a glee cover of blurred lines and i think that's all the more reason why glee is an absolute pile of trash



I would insert a Santana "get over it" gif but I can literally not be bothered to go out of my way for someone as rude as you. Common courtesy, we don't go around calling things you like a "pile of trash" so pay us the same respect and do the same for us (of course, if you do, I'm sure me and my fellow gleeks would be more than happy enough to go out of our way to do so).
Just because glee covers a controversial song means it's a pile of trash? There are much more offensive and degrading sounds out there than blurred lines...  Get over yourself
If you actually bothered to take interest in the show then you'd know that;
1) when they covered it, they removed the rap part of the song - they could have easily kept that in, which they didn't
2) when the episode aired it WAS taken on a serious note, the singer was like "lul this song is about blurring the lines and being free" and then AFTER it was performed,  another character actually informed them what the song was "really" about (I use expressions because the meaning is really up for interpretation) and gave him a lecture about it. It was used to create awareness. Not to mention the whole episode was revolved around being yourself, and included issues of bullying of transgender people

So yeah, next time you go around bashing other peoples interests, make sure you get your facts right first.


----------



## Hamusuta

Jake. said:


> I would insert a Santana "get over it" gif but I can literally not be bothered to go out of my way for someone as rude as you. Common courtesy, we don't go around calling things you like a "pile of trash" so pay us the same respect and do the same for us (of course, if you do, I'm sure me and my fellow gleeks would be more than happy enough to go out of our way to do so).
> Just because glee covers a controversial song means it's a pile of trash? There are much more offensive and degrading sounds out there than blurred lines...  Get over yourself
> If you actually bothered to take interest in the show then you'd know that;
> 1) when they covered it, they removed the rap part of the song - they could have easily kept that in, which they didn't
> 2) when the episode aired it WAS taken on a serious note, the singer was like "lul this song is about blurring the lines and being free" and then AFTER it was performed,  another character actually informed them what the song was "really" about (I use expressions because the meaning is really up for interpretation) and gave him a lecture about it. It was used to create awareness. Not to mention the whole episode was revolved around being yourself, and included issues of bullying of transgender people
> 
> So yeah, next time you go around bashing other peoples interests, make sure you get your facts right first.


----------



## Hamusuta

Muu said:


> there's a glee cover of blurred lines and i think that's all the more reason why glee is an absolute pile of trash



Yeah and ur the trash because your title is literally 'actual trash can' so go be a trash can somewhere else we don't want your stinky stink here


----------



## Jake

kk just watching episode



Spoiler



- oh the episode starts with will?? was expecting nyc of blamtina
- wtf that was so awkies since when was emma a slut?
- why doesnt emma just keep wills sperm in a jar and then when her fertilization rates are up go to he bathroom and put it in her vag its possible its happened before its been proven to work
- wtf jumpin jumpin so random???
- YES I WAS CORRECT THE EPISODE VERSION OF JUMPIN JUMPIN WAS TINA SOLO W. BLAM ON BACK UP YEEEES
- aww artie butthurt coz he wasnt included
- TINA DONT CRY
- OMG ARTIE NOOO HE SO CUTE WTF
- ok elliot/rachel so ****ing random
- OK KURT IS A TRAITOR? YOU CALL KURT NOT YOUR FRIEND, THEN YOU HUG HIM WHEN YOU MOVE OUT, THEN YOU CALL HIM A TRAITOR MAKE UP YOUR MIND *****
- good he took that stupid hat off 
- rachel pls i can basically see your vagina
- TINA STOP CRYING
- sam pls
- tinas boobs just became canon
- OK THEY REMEMBERED BLAINE WAS STUDENT COUNCIL HE LITERALLY DID LESS THAN BRITTANY
- tina sTOP CRYING
- santana <3
- "up her butt" LOOOOL
- SNIX IS BACK YEEEEEES
- ok sometimes i just let it pass b/cos glee but where the **** is the music coming from?? they make such an effort to actually make it look legit (band members, instrumentals in tapes etc) WHERE IS IT COMING FROM
- did they really need to put sam in the female cheerio outfit?? srsly
- becky got them suck ****
- "WOOO PARTY USA" hahahahaHHHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA
- dannys song literally just started and ive never wanted to fast forward through a song/scene this much ever
- becky pls stop
- blaine get over yourself
- GLORIA IS JUST EPRF OMG THIS IS LIKE MY FAV SONG EVER I OVE IT SO MUCHHHH
- not relevant but santana looks so good in her uniform
- wow nice one. clearly showing rachel singing but her mouth isnt open sKILLS
- shut up blaine
- santana got so much hair j/s
- whyd they pick such a **** song omg
- OK NO OFFENSE IDK IF ITS JUST THE ANGLE BUT DEMIS HEAD LOOKS ABSOLUTELY DISGUSTING 
- artie b happy pls
- why are they laughing at hold on??
- hold on was rly good but why does elliot have facial hair in this episode???
- so emma cant go to nationals in LA coz she is like 1 week pregantn??? ok then!!!



ok episode was better than i thought


oooO0Oo0O0O000oO0o00O000o sexy but was to be expected since it was so late





I Love LA (Glee Cast Version)
Vacation (Glee Cast Version)
Mr. Roboto / Counting Stars (Glee Cast Version feat. Skylar Astin)
More Than a Feeling (Glee Cast Version)
America (Glee Cast Version)
I Still Haven’t Found What I’m Looking For (Glee Cast Version)

so are the skylar songs a mash up now??


----------



## Hamusuta

ugh why would they mash them songs up they'd be better on their own...
also 5x16 is called "Tested" and these are the songs so far:

I Wanna Know What Love Is, cantada por Mercedes Jones – Can??o original da banda Foreigner.
Love Is A Battlefield, cantada por Kurt & Blaine – Can??o original da cantora Pat Benatar.


----------



## Jake

Hamusuta said:


> ugh why would they mash them songs up they'd be better on their own...
> also 5x16 is called "Tested" and these are the songs so far:
> 
> I Wanna Know What Love Is, cantada por Mercedes Jones – Can??o original da banda Foreigner.
> Love Is A Battlefield, cantada por Kurt & Blaine – Can??o original da cantora Pat Benatar.



5x13 spoiler


Spoiler



Santana is leaving at the end (with Brittany). No one knows when or if they will be back, but the storyline in which they leave with allows them to come back if they continue



Also for 5x16 Artie is singing Addicted To Love (some people think it will be a duet with Sam)

linkin it coz its sooooo good







OMG WHAT IS IT WITH THEM DOING SONGS I LOVE OMG WTF; TOTAL ECLIPSE OF THE HEART, GLORIA, LOVE IS A BATTLE FIELD, ADDICTED TO LOVE
THIS IS REMINDING ME OF S3/S4 DAYS YAAAAAS


----------



## Jake

i personally dont believe this but who knows



Spoiler



In our batch of little spoilers for ?New Directions? part 2 of the 100th episode celebration, we reported that Santana gives Brittany a plane ticket to New York City. I double checked with my source, who is familiar with the script. As far as they know, Santana was not written off the show in that episode. Nor was there an explanation for an extended absence, as the spoiler based in Brazil is claiming. HOWEVER, when my source saw the script, the episode had not yet wrapped.  The script could have been re-written on the fly as the crew was shooting.

Lastly. My source is telling me that Naya does NOT plan to come back for Season 6, and that scripts have already begun to be written without her in them. It?s her decision not to return.  I?m assuming it means that she won?t be a series regular next season. But, like Dianna Agron, Harry Shum Jr. Heather Morris and Amber Riley who are no longer regulars, I would not be surprised if she returns, at least occasionally.


----------



## Hamusuta

1st song is out for 5x11 City of Angels and its  A BLAINANAAAA DUETETE MIM CYIGNIGN <333333 uiosdgaifuhgaifrughpisudgpi\sdUYAGoYGOUHGAIDG

I'VE BEEN WAITING FOR THIS MOMENT MY WHOLE LIFE

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ANnehee4tB0

- - - Post Merge - - -

1st song is out for 5x11 City of Angels and its  A BLAINANAAAA DUETETE MIM CYIGNIGN <333333 uiosdgaifuhgaifrughpisudgpi\sdUYAGoYGOUHGAIDG

I'VE BEEN WAITING FOR THIS MOMENT MY WHOLE LIFE

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ANnehee4tB0


----------



## Jarrad

I lost patience with this show after its 2nd season... i don't know how you guys can manage this pls


----------



## Hamusuta

Jarrad said:


> I lost patience with this show after its 2nd season... i don't know how you guys can manage this pls



It's because I'm a Tina-stan, dw when she leaves i'm done w/ show lel. But for now I perform my stan duties as a stan.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Jarrad said:


> I lost patience with this show after its 2nd season... i don't know how you guys can manage this pls



It's because I'm a Tina-stan, dw when she leaves i'm done w/ show lel. But for now I perform my stan duties as a stan.


----------



## Jake

I AM SO HAPPY MORE THAN A FEELING IS A BLINA DUET BUT I AM SO PISSED OFF THEY SKIPPED AN ENTIRE VERSE


----------



## Jarrad

Hamusuta said:


> It's because I'm a Tina-stan, dw when she leaves i'm done w/ show lel. But for now I perform my stan duties as a stan.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> 
> 
> It's because I'm a Tina-stan, dw when she leaves i'm done w/ show lel. But for now I perform my stan duties as a stan.



Double post-san


----------



## Jake

Jarrad said:


> Double post-san



Stan*


----------



## Jake

ok songs are out >>>> http://its-all-coming-back-to-me.tumblr.com/tagged/s5

*I Love LA:* I've actually been looking forward to this a lot, which is weird because I usually don't like boy numbers coz i'm sexist like that. But I was really looking forward to this coz its a fun song. I really like it, the vocals are good, Kevin sound especially great, wish he was focused on the song a little more but meh, it's still good none the less Also Jacob's ooohhhh's are good too. Just weird they didn't include Ryder on the song since he's the only boy left out.....
*Vacation:* I really like this. Sucks though, they waste such a fun, upbeat song on a random show choir...
*Mr. Roboto/Counting Stars:* This is a pretty neat mash up, reminds me of the feud mash ups where it's not like mashed up the whole way through, they start off singing one song, then the song disapears and then the second one comes in (i still believe/superbass comes to mind). I really like it I think the change between songs is really cool. Love mash ups like this.
*America:* Wasn't a fan of the original but the Glee version is better. Makes me sad since I love becca and this is her last song for a while </3 wish she had a little more but the parts she does sing are great. Also Unique sounded good until she started belting. And even though I don't like Marley, I think she needed to sing (but I guess it's explained why she doenst in the synopsis??)
*I Still Haven?t Found What I?m Looking For:* Never liked the original for this either. It's a nice song but it's way too slow paced for me. I think its still the same pace for the cover, but the backing vocals make it better imo. Tartie and tina parts are great. Idk if it's just me but I'm hearing a little country from Jenna's voice, I like it lol.
*More Than a Feeling:* It's so good so glad for a Blina duet I'm just so pissed the cut half the song omg fml


----------



## Jake

5x14 song spoiler;
Rachel & Artie cantar?o "Don't Sleep In The Subway". 

also episode is downloadin so will write up thoughts when its done

ok here u go



Spoiler



- lol wtf why bring up rory and not quinn?????
- wow ryder u can lift that suitcase up so easily how stupid r u like obv the suitcase is empty.... FAIL
- this is remindin me so much of 2x22 omf
- kelly clarkson <3
- WTF SUE IS INSANE
- WHEN DID TINA AND MERCEDES BECOME BFFS?????
- dw marley we all know u wont quit coz ryder didn't
- when did tina become bff's w/ the hudsonhummels??
- mercedes is practically jesus in this episode
- will stop filming kids u pedo
- unique calm down ur drunk
- o so vacation is used n context w/ carol nice
- kartie looks in da audience <3
- i dont like throat explosion idk why frida romera was much better
- oh so they never explained why blaine solo disappeared???
- blina is so cute so glad they got a duet <33333
- KITTYS FACE HAHAHAHA
- I SHIP SMA AND KITTY
- happy these performances actually have choreography!!!
- OMG THEY ARE SHOWING FLASHBACKS GS OG FFTF FINN I CANG JAGHADLSKFJDF
- mercedes ily <3
- so nationals S2 has like top 10, then nationals S3 has first, second, third. and S5 nationals has 4th now??? get ur **** togoether
- can she stop doin her prancercise pls
- AND NOW THERE ARE 16 TEAMS????
- WHEERE IS COACH ROZ I HOPE SHE IS IN SUES OFFICE BUT TEHN ITS A WASTE OF AN APPEARANCE UGHH
- ok guess that was the last of coach roz rip
- sue ily <3
- wow that was a great ending



i am v confused


----------



## Hamusuta

Just in case you were confused about singers for the nationals songs:
More Than A Feeling, cantada por Blaine & Tina – Can??o original da banda Boston.
America, cantada por Artie, Kitty, Sam e Unique – Can??o original do cantor Neil Diamond.
I Still Haven’t Found What I’m Looking For, cantada por Artie, Blaine, Sam e Tina – Can??o original da banda U2.

also ew at the Artie/Rachel duet no thanks.


----------



## Jake

Hamusuta said:


> also ew at the Artie/Rachel duet no thanks.



How is it eww? It will be cute!!


----------



## oath2order

Mr. Roboto/Counting Stars was probably my favorite song this episode.

omg the prancercise lady.

More Than a Feeling is probably the first Blaine song that I can tolerate in ages. Mostly for Tina.

I didn't like America. It was a little too "rah-rah patriotism" for me.

I Still Haven't Found What I'm Looking For was good too.

Can I just say that from what it looked like, the way the choreography was done, were the writers trying to imply that New Directions didn't _really_ want to win Nationals? I mean, from what we saw, the other groups had quite a bit of dancing involved, and with most of N.D.'s songs, it was the same four people doing the dancing, while everybody swayed in the back.


----------



## Jake

PRAISE DA LOOOOOOOOOOORD


----------



## Kaitrock

Jake. said:


> PRAISE DA LOOOOOOOOOOORD



OMG I can't wait!!


----------



## Hamusuta

[SPOILER 5x14] Kurt, Artie, Blaine and Sam will sing "Downtown".

ugh.

- - - Post Merge - - -

[SPOILER 5x14] Kurt, Artie, Blaine and Sam will sing "Downtown".

ugh.


----------



## Jake

Hamusuta said:


> [SPOILER 5x14] Kurt, Artie, Blaine and Sam will sing "Downtown".
> 
> ugh.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> [SPOILER 5x14] Kurt, Artie, Blaine and Sam will sing "Downtown".
> 
> ugh.



Rachel is on it too







Spoiler: transcript (without locations)



Rachel (and Kurt):
When you're alone, and life is making you lonely
You can always go (downtown)
When you've got worries, all the noise and the hurry
Seems to help, I know (downtown)

Kurt (Sam):
Just (Ooh) listen to the music of the traffic in the city
(Ooh) Linger on the sidewalk where the neon signs are pretty
(Ooh) How can you lose?

Kurt and Sam:
The lights are much brighter there
You can forget all your troubles, forget all your cares
(and Rachel: So go)

Rachel (and Kurt, Sam, Blaine, and Artie):
(Downtown) things'll be great when you're
(Downtown) no finer place for sure
(Downtown) everything's waiting for you (Sam: downtown, downtown)

Blaine:
Don't hang around and let your problems surround you
There are movie shows (and Sam: downtown)

Kurt:
Maybe you know some little places to go to
Where they never close, (and Blaine: downtown)

Artie (Sam):
Just (Ooh) listen to the rhythm of a gentle bossa nova
(Ooh) You'll be dancing with him too before the night is over
(Ooh) Happy again

Artie and Sam:
The lights are much brighter there
You can forget all your troubles, forget all your cares

Rachel (and Kurt, Sam, Artie, and Blaine):
(Downtown) where all the lights are bright
(Downtown) waiting for you tonight
(Downtown) you're gonna be all right now

Rachel, Blaine, and Sam:
Downtown... (Sam: Downtown)

Rachel:
Downtown!

Sam (Rachel and Blaine):
Oh-oh-oh-oh-oh-a-oh (Downtown)
Oh-oh-oh-oh-oh-a-oh (Rachel: Ba-dap-baw!) (Downtown)

Blaine (Sam):
And (Oooh) you may find somebody kind to help and understand you

Rachel (Sam):
(Oooh) Someone who is just like you and needs a gentle hand to
(Oooh) Guide them along

Artie, Sam, and Rachel:
So maybe I'll see you there
We can forget all our troubles, forget all our cares
So go 

Rachel (and Kurt, Sam, Artie, and Blaine):
(Downtown) things'll be great when you're
(Downtown) don't wait a minute for
(Downtown) everything's waiting for you

Kurt, Sam, Blaine, and Artie (Sam):
Downtown, (Downtown), 
Downtown, (Rachel and Kurt: Downtown)
Downtown (Downtown)

Kurt, Sam, Rachel, Blaine, and Artie:
Downtown!









ALSO ARTIE BABU WAT HAV THEY DONE TO U?!?!?!?!??///?


----------



## Jake

apparently they are doing You Are Not Alone my MJ (idk which episode but since they are doing No One Is Alone I'd assume it's in th same episode) - no one is quiet sure who its sung by, as there was like a 10 second audio with a lot of background noise, but people are saying they hear Mercedes + Sam, so maybe a Samcedes duet.

Plus the guy who mugs artie is in crutches ???????????


----------



## Hamusuta

Jake. said:


> apparently they are doing You Are Not Alone my MJ (idk which episode but since they are doing No One Is Alone I'd assume it's in th same episode) - no one is quiet sure who its sung by, as there was like a 10 second audio with a lot of background noise, but people are saying they hear Mercedes + Sam, so maybe a Samcedes duet.
> 
> Plus the guy who mugs artie is in crutches ???????????


People are saying that it's a Rachel solo as well...
oh.


----------



## Jake

Hamusuta said:


> People are saying that it's a Rachel solo as well...
> oh.



ITS ONE OR THE OTHER WHO IS IT


----------



## oath2order

I need an Amber Riley solo version.


----------



## Jake

defying gravity is disappointing.

its virtually copy of the original w/ improved voices + mercedes, nothing special. it's nice to listen to but that's about all.
idk when the rest are coming out, whether they come out on itunes at midnight, or different sites will be releasing certain songs idk but DG is disappointing.


----------



## Jake

toxic is out. its kinda disappointing

http://its-all-coming-back-to-me.tumblr.com/tagged/s5

actually it grew on me LOL i like it

also happy is out too

i assume the rest will come out soon(ish?) but im sleeping soon sso yea.

happy is boring, its basically a holly solo (tho was obvious since she was meant to be singing dog days are over as a solo), cna not even hear kristin/april on it, and you cna only hear matt/will vaguely, apart from holly - blaine and mercedes are the other dominant voices, but theyre hardly in it


----------



## oath2order

I didn't like the original Happy too much so meh.

I do agree with what you say on Defying Gravity, but I still just want the Amber Riley solo version <3

I am extremely disappointed with Toxic.


----------



## Hamusuta

Toxic is boring.
Defying Gravity is exactly how Jake said.
Happy is dull but whatever.
They suck and all should of been Tina solos.


----------



## Jake

http://gleekoutbr.co.vu/post/79928004860/tina
http://gleekoutbr.co.vu/post/79928004860/tina
http://gleekoutbr.co.vu/post/79928004860/tina
http://gleekoutbr.co.vu/post/79928004860/tina
http://gleekoutbr.co.vu/post/79928004860/tina

HDAWIUFIUQJK4JIO08Sdhp0a9YP890Yf9ypegwqig4tpg9PF9P98WAEGUwpp9ewp8wepogiGFIOEof8pAEUGFGPETPE89YFSDGspig9ype0tyewgohGUP9G9-S8gPspghsgohsd'pogSPGPOSOHG

IS SHE MOVIN THERE IDKHELP JESUS


----------



## Jake

ok they released the other half of the songs for this episode, songs for next week are coming out later
http://its-all-coming-back-to-me.tumblr.com/tagged/s5

valerie is okay i guess. i love me some brittana so im happy
keep holding on i like how mark sounds on it. its nice but id prefer it be less acoustic sounding. kinda wish the backing vocals did a bit more
raise your glass is weird only cause im used to hearing the warblers on the backing vocals BUT OMG ITS GREAT kirstin sounds amazing <333333


----------



## oath2order

Valerie is odd. I love Naya's voice though.

I will always love Kristin Chenoweth. Amazing singer <3 I'm looking forward to her doing Total Eclipse of the Heart though I wish it wasn't a duet with Will.


----------



## Jake

oath2order said:


> Valerie is odd. I love Naya's voice though.
> 
> I will always love Kristin Chenoweth. Amazing singer <3 I'm looking forward to her doing Total Eclipse of the Heart though I wish it wasn't a duet with Will.




will/april are the best duet partners on the show tho


----------



## oath2order

Jake. said:


> will/april are the best duet partners on the show tho



I agree with you there, they are good duet partners, but I just LOVE Kristin and her solos.

They're letting Chris Colfer write an episode.

http://tvline.com/2014/03/17/chris-colfer-writing-glee-episode-season-5/


----------



## Jake

ok i watched the episode



Spoiler



- why does the episode have to start with mercedes/rachel diva off
- this is a **** start to an episode
- tina loves april bless
- also the start of this episode is weird
- omG TINA AHAHAHAHAHAHA
- APRIL PLS
- rachel pls dont twerk
- WHY THE **** WAS PUCK HUMPING THE KEYBOARD WTF
- o damn everyone gettin voice overs
- quin voiceover???? we better get one
- no voice over rip
- o brittana holla jesus
- toxic was weird and random
- brittany pls
- fondue for 2 missed u
- OMG LORD TUBBY AND LADY TUBBY HVE BEEN REMEMBERED
- mm dat cat porn
- mercedes being really good dancer referencing amber winning DWTS holla
- ughh diva off
- breadstix was awkies
- o hey just remember april bought the auditorium xo
- why is kurt randomly on this with no explanation they said it was mercedes/rachel????????????????
- return of kiki yaas
- ok pls stop this spinning camera round rachel/mercedes is making me dizzy
- valerie defs best aprt of the episode so far
- cant put my finger on it but keep holding on is weird..?? it feels forced and kinda awkward?
- WHY ARE THEY ONLY VOTING FOR RACHEL OR MERCEDES WHEN KURT WASON THE SONG LIKE WHAT THE ACTUAL ****???
- oh i just realised the episode is like half done and there is only one song left good - more storyline (i hope)
- oh i was waiting for some pezberry action
- ohhh bringing back prom queen holla jesus
- merchel scene so cute <333
- o damn will **** u
- now i am interested for holly to come in does april call her idk??
- **** u biff
- rip biff; gone but never forgotten
- well no **** obv it was a tie
- i wanna be in this facebook page fml
- why are they doing happy now????/
- blaine wtf u dont even know holly stop singing
- happy was dumb
- britttany calm ur **** gurl
- quick <3
- when april like 'u and i gotta save that glee club' holly shoudlve said 'thought ud never ask' 
- that episode was kinda boring


----------



## Flop

What's this Glee thing everyone keeps talking about.


----------



## Aesthetic

Flop said:


> What's this Glee thing everyone keeps talking about.



You know, the emotion with the flowers right
Actually it's the music
That makes more sense


----------



## Flop

Netflix said:


> You know, the emotion with the flowers right



could have sworn that it was a board game.


----------



## oath2order

“A little hooch. It’ll help dull the excruciating pain of your wedding night sodomy and the inevitable divorce you’re careening toward several months later.” - April Rhodes.

Oh April it's so true. On both counts actually.

oh look his own fiance doesn't vote for him.


----------



## Jake

rip unreleased songs







Season One: Broken Strings by James Morris (Finn, Puck, Quinn and Rachel; cut from Sectionals)


----------



## oath2order

unreleased songs i will not bring it up i will not bring up fergalicious oops


----------



## Jake

oath2order said:


> unreleased songs i will not bring it up i will not bring up fergalicious oops









one day.......
and revolution too pls


----------



## oath2order

I am so damn butthurt about Fergalicious.

Can they just release all recorded but cut songs.


----------



## Jake

yes pls give us deleted songs album (yn)


----------



## oath2order

It would have been a good thing for the 100th episode but whatevs I guess.

Any new spoilers?


----------



## Jake

oath2order said:


> It would have been a good thing for the 100th episode but whatevs I guess.
> 
> Any new spoilers?



actually ive always had a fantasy of fergalicious where it'll be in the final episode ever and kurtcedes are reminiscing about old times and they are like 'omg remember when we were on the cheerios' and then flashback to fergalicious holla jesus


as for spoilers off the top of my head;
- sam/blaine struggle when they go to NYC
- samcedes will happen
- whoopi is in 5x15 and rachel struggles balancing her life between funny girl and nyada and diner
- mercedes is singing natrual woman
- sue/santana/tina are in 5x17 (and naya confirmed santana wasnt leaving the show); and a lot more of the 'original cast' are coming back for 5x17 so there are probs more people back


that is all i can remember

oh and apparently the naya leaving/missing out on 514/515/516 was a last minute thing, because apparently they changed the Brittany NYC ticket to a Brittana holiday ticket


----------



## Hamusuta

[Spoiler 5x15] (You Make Me Feel Like A) Natural Woman will be sung by Mercedes.

- - - Post Merge - - -

ALL the songs in "100" were so forced omg


----------



## Jake

Hamusuta said:


> [Spoiler 5x15] (You Make Me Feel Like A) Natural Woman will be sung by Mercedes.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ALL the songs in "100" were so forced omg



preach it. 

also enough with the EP's 
pls http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00J62TDP6/ref=dm_ws_sp_ps_dp?ie=UTF8&qid=1395496188&sr=1-6


----------



## oath2order

Jake. said:


> preach it.
> 
> also enough with the EP's
> pls http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00J62TDP6/ref=dm_ws_sp_ps_dp?ie=UTF8&qid=1395496188&sr=1-6



Welcome to the beginning of the end, where they must try to get as much money as possible.


----------



## Hamusuta

Gleek Out! Brasil ‏@GleekOutBR  2 min.
[SPOILER 5X18] O nome do epis?dio ? "The Back-Up Plan".

5x18 script is out, its called "The Back-Up Plan".


----------



## Jake

songs are out will post thoughts once i listen to them

http://its-all-coming-back-to-me.tumblr.com/tagged/s5

*Party All the Time:* they need to cut out this insrumental gdi. ok there is vocals praise. ughh sounds weird never really likes gwyenths (idk how to spell her name) voice (only liked on landslide coz  her voice suits country). this **** is so repetitive omg//// maybe i will like the performance more.
*Loser Like Me:* (i dont wanna listen coz its a ballad omg). oh this is actually pre good but its way too male dominant **** off please. omG THESE TAARTIE LINESSSSSSS HOLLLA JESUS JUST LIKE HEAVEN SHOULDVE BEEN A TARTIE DUET RIGHT NOW I THERE I SAID IT. actually its pre good wth sam/blaine too. blaines voice is only good/tolerable when he doesnt strain it this actually sounds pre good now that i listen to it. omg so glad they got rid of the stupid rocket bridge verse thing that is my least fav part of the whole song. praise
*I Am Changing:* chris is way too high. when he does the deeper parts it sounds good but when he screams and goes high its horrible. amber sounds good, and the kurtcedes lines make chris' high voice sound decent. this song is boring. i never liked the original that much so... actually this gets better when you get towards the end. kurts parts are just **** soznotsoz
*Be Okay:* its really hard to compare this coz the girl on the original literally sounds like lea lol. the santana parts are good. it just sounds like a copy of the original and having lea vocals being similar dont really help. but the pezberry duet lines are great. this is actually pre cute
*Don't Stop Believin':* i wasn't one of the people who was like 'ughh again' i didnt really care but.
1) kurts lines are **** (actually sounds stoned and bored)
2) its virtually a copy of regionals
3) why is rachel on lead again. i thought with like blaine/tina/will on the song now they'd have more lines but rachel literally carries the song
4) shouldve given some of the rachel lines to mercedes/santana/tina
5) still think it shouldve been sophomores song
6) artie/rachel duet lines are good, makes me excited for dont sleep in the subway
7) omg the tina lines are perf give her more
8) the rachel/blaine/artie bits at the end are pre good
9) its virtually regionals 2.0 version
*Total Eclipse of the Heart:* ughhH ITS GREAT THAT IS ALL. can we have kirstin on the show always please kthx
*Just Give Me a Reason:* (song i was most excited for pls dont disappoint me). wow she sounds so goood **** her voice is just like an angel praiiiiiiise. wow she sounds so good in the chorus ****. holy **** mark sounds 100x better than i thought he would. their voices go really well together omg.


these songs are so much better and like everyone i know who watched glee is much more excited for this episode than they were for 100 like wtf why is episode 101 so much better than 100 seems like bull**** to me.


----------



## oath2order

I still kind of would have preferred Total Eclipse to be a Kristin Chenoweth solo 

Just Give Me a Reason was good.

Oh right there's a 5th version of DSB. I know there's a 6th version eventually, probably at the end of the show.

Kurt sounded so odd when he took over the second verse. Was he emulating Finn or something?


----------



## Jake

thesE SONGS AR ESO GOOD I JUST CAN NO DEAL WITH THEM OMGGGG


----------



## Hamusuta

JAKE OMGDGGFG

Jenna Ushkowitz ‏@JennaUshkowitz 1m
Uh oh....look familiar? #TCC http://instagram.com/p/l8ZzN1yR1M/






- - - Post Merge - - -

Gleek Out! Brasil ‏@GleekOutBR 25s
[SPOILER 5X15] Kurt cantar? "I'm Still Here". http://gleekoutbr.com/?p=30996


----------



## Jake

Idc about Tina either she is on NYC Forever or she isnt there at all,

@GleekOutBR: [SPOILER 5X15] Rachel & Blaine cantar?o 'Broadway Baby". http://t.co/k3Abh3cpLi


----------



## Hamusuta

Jake. said:


> Idc about Tina either she is on NYC Forever or she isnt there at all,
> 
> @GleekOutBR: [SPOILER 5X15] Rachel & Blaine cantar?o 'Broadway Baby". http://t.co/k3Abh3cpLi



**** SAKE I HATE NY GLEE

[SPOILER 5X15] Blaine cantar? "Not While I'm Around". http://gleekoutbr.com/?p=30996 

WOIRJEPOJGEPGIUHSRGIPUJRWPIGUJ SOMEONE KILL ME


----------



## Jake

Heh too bad Kurt fans


----------



## Jake

stop trying to make him sexy pls he honestly looks like he is having a seizure











apparently they cut total eclipse of the heart

btw here is every single spoiler for 513 so only open if u wanna be spoiler



Spoiler



Holly Holiday (Gwyneth Paltrow) and April Rhodes (Kristin Chenoweth) play ?Kill, Marry or Bone? with Will Schuster, Brad the Piano Player and Figgins. Heh.
Holly and Sue Sylvester remained buds. There?s a bit with the two of them training for a spot on The Amazing Race.
Holly and April scheme to ?shoehorn music into McKinley?s extra curricular clubs?
Will and April?s ?Total Eclipse of the Heart? duet is NOT in the episode.
Neither is the scene from the promo where Kurt wipes a tear from his eye and says he dislikes nostalgia.
Because Tina was rejected by Ohio State and still waiting to hear from Brown, she pretends to be Jewish to get into ?Mitvah University? in New York. She leaves the ?Chang? off of her application. Alas, she is eventually found out and does not get in.
We find out in the first five minutes that Blaine was accepted to NYADA.
As the kids celebrate Blaine?s NYADA acceptance, Sam accidentally smacks Tina in the head with a competition trophy. (The kids are in the choir room packing up.)  Tina has a dream that She, Sam, Kurt, Blaine, Rachel, Santana, Artie, Mercedes, Brittany, Mike, and Puck are all living in NYC like the ?Friends? cast. This version is called ?Chums,? complete with the theme song and intro.  There are 90′s style comedy bits in the loft set to a laugh track, along with bits in the spotlight diner, that has everybody in Spotlight garb,  except Sam, who remains in his t-shirt. The running joke is that he left his clothes at the laundromat. Tina catches Kurt and Blaine making out (Blaine is on top of Kurt in the bottom bed of a bunk. Is that a friends thing?)  Sam spends the entire skit in his underwear. Rachel is Rachel and gets a Rachel (haircut, that is!).
Kurt and Mercedes scheme to mend Santana and Rachel?s friendship. There?s a call back to the ?tater tots? incident in the cafeteria from Season 2. Kurt claims they were arguing about it all over again but realized their relationship was more important. They sing ?I Am Changing? and it?s glorious.
After the song, Rachel offers Santana any 10 Funny Girl shows after the first 3 months, as a peace offering.  Santana tells her, no way, because she?s going to steal the part from her outright.
It?s Brittany to the rescue. She fills the choir room with lilies and convinces Santana to follow her heart, offering her a one way ticket to the island of Lesbos, where all the Lesbians live.
Holly teaches a history class as Temple Grandin, and manages to insult everything and everyone in sight. It?s a segueway to ?Party All the Time? which begins in history class and ends with everyone dressed in 80′s garb at a disco with lots of foam and gyrating.
Blaine, Artie, and Sam begin ?Loser Like Me? as a way to comfort Tina when she learns the Jewish school rejected her application.  They convince her to go to New York City without a plan.
Santana resigns as ?Funny Girl? understudy via text.  She admits to Rachel that she?s really too lazy to be a Broadway star. Rachel suggests they sing a song together at the Glee club.  After they finish singing ?Be Ok? and are obviously friends again, Kurt and Mercedes have a little victory hug!
Sue got so much hate mail after the Temple Grandin debacle, that she calls off any attempt to incorporate music into McKinley extra curriculars.  Will admits defeat.
After Quinn and Puck sing ?Just Give Me a Reason? in front of the choir room, Quinn announces to the group that she has accepted Puck?s offer to be his girlfriend.  Puck is hearing her answer with the rest of the group.  ?I think I love you, Puck? says Quinn, before they kiss.
Holly enlists Artie to put together a goodbye film for Will. Each of the Glee clubbers share memories and talk about what an important influence Will had been in their lives. The video is directed at Will?s unborn baby ?Here?s what your dad was like way back when.?
Kurt says Will SAVED his life so that he and Blaine could go on to have their son and daughter, Spencer and Hepburn. Quinn donated the eggs! Sam does his Will Schuester impression.
The film is a prelude to  ?Don?t Stop Believing?.  Rachel, Kurt,  Mercedes, Tina Artie sing the first two verses.  Santana, Brittany, Quinn, Puck and Mike join them for the third verse.  Sam, Blaine and the newbies follow. Will joins them on stage and the song ends with the march up the stage and hands in the air.
The newbies get ONE brief scene together, where they have a big group hug, before they head off to watch their friends graduate. BYE NEWBIES.
At the graduation ceremony, Tina reveals that she won?t be going to New York after all, because she?s been accepted to Brown.
Santana pulls some strings with Sue.  Brittany gets to graduate with her class.
Santana suggests that after a vacation in Lesbos and Hawaii, Brittany join her in New York City. Brittany says yes.
Will and Sue meet in the empty choir room. She tells him that she?ll miss the fight, and that he was a worthy adversary.   Because she believes he needs to be coaching a Glee club, she gets him an interview with Vocal Adrenaline.
After Sue leaves, Will takes one last minute in the choir room, as we hear snippets from ?To Sir With Love? and other past moments.  The last voice is Finn?s before Will turns out the lights and leaves the room.


----------



## oath2order

So is Will like permanently gone?


----------



## Jake

oath2order said:


> So is Will like permanently gone?



he is coming back just dont know how yet - he has hinted that Will will pop up in NYC to do broadway or somethin with his son.


also ive not watched coz i have family over gAy


----------



## Jake

ok i watched episode



Spoiler



- april is not racist
- maybe i am dumb but i dont remember sue/holly being bffs??
- that was qt scene
- TINA VOICE OOVER YEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEES
- WOW TINA ADOPTED BECAME CANON 2 SEASONS LATER
- SHE EVEN WANTS TO GO TO NYC OMG **** YOU
- tTINCHEL
- **** OFF BLAINE
- OMG TINA 'WE ARE ALL GOING TO NEW YORK TOGETHER" NO SHE IS NOT THIS EPISODE SUCKS
- **** YOU SAM
- ALSO TINA SHOULD BE BLEEDING
- tina looks ugly soznotsoz
- this scene is stupid
- wtf was that
- tina in nyc isnt gonna happen **** you this episode sucks its like the biggest troll
- TOTCEDES HOLLA
- i wanna skip this song so much put total eclipse back pls (well the scene is cute but the song is not)
- brittany on drugs i swear
- rachel tryna be nice aww
- party all the time is so forced
- THIS IS SUCH A FILLER SONG BRING BACK TOTAL ECLIPSE **** OFF
- brittana <3
- brittany is literally a genius
- LLM so cute <3
- but tina isnt going to NYC so **** you
- THEY EVEN WANT TINA IN NYC OMG I AM GONNA ****ING DIE **** YOU GLEE
- pezberry cute
- hue sex tape
- quick so cute
- this film so cute
- where kitty?????/
- BLINA IS MY FAV
- bye april what a waste of an appearance 
- kitty <3
- aww tina signs
- ughh tina going to brown was such a throw away line **** you glee
- brittana ily
- that was dumb



also promo for 5x14 looks **** SOZNOTSOZ


----------



## Hamusuta

5x17 description:

With her Broadway debut looming large, Rachel - feeling the mounting pressure of opening night - wakes from her “actor’s nightmare.” Despite almost unanimous critical praise following the show’s previews, she finds herself falling victim to the seemingly endless stream of random bloggers and anonymous internet trolls determined to tear her down. While Kurt does his best to insulate her from the haters – turning the loft into a “hermetically sealed love bubble filled with nothing but positive affirmations” - he finds it a near impossible task, and the rest of the gang must pitch in to try and rouse Rachel from her uncharacteristic bout of insecurity in time for the curtain to rise. Meanwhile, Sue tags along with Will and the pair travel to New York for Rachel’s big night. While Will hopes to support his former student as she tries to fulfill her lifelong dream, Sue attends the show operating under the assumption it will flop and Rachel will choke. However, both Will and Sue get more than they bargained for when their evenings take unexpected turns.


So Tina is only appearing in a RRachel flashback, **** SAKE OMGGGGGGGGGGGGGGG I SWEAR TO GOD I HOPE THIS EPISODE GETS A **** RATING    brb crying


----------



## Jake

I'm done.gif



Glee is literally the worst show ever


----------



## oath2order

Hamusuta said:


> 5x17 description:
> 
> With her Broadway debut looming large, Rachel - feeling the mounting pressure of opening night - wakes from her “actor’s nightmare.” Despite almost unanimous critical praise following the show’s previews, she finds herself falling victim to the seemingly endless stream of random bloggers and anonymous internet trolls determined to tear her down. While Kurt does his best to insulate her from the haters – turning the loft into a “hermetically sealed love bubble filled with nothing but positive affirmations” - he finds it a near impossible task, and the rest of the gang must pitch in to try and rouse Rachel from her uncharacteristic bout of insecurity in time for the curtain to rise. Meanwhile, Sue tags along with Will and the pair travel to New York for Rachel’s big night. While Will hopes to support his former student as she tries to fulfill her lifelong dream, Sue attends the show operating under the assumption it will flop and Rachel will choke. However, both Will and Sue get more than they bargained for when their evenings take unexpected turns.
> 
> 
> So Tina is only appearing in a RRachel flashback, **** SAKE OMGGGGGGGGGGGGGGG I SWEAR TO GOD I HOPE THIS EPISODE GETS A **** RATING    brb crying



UGH another stupid "let's support Rachel" episode.

ugh


----------



## Jake

someone please put me in a straight jacket and throw me in their basement. 

I WANT OUT


----------



## Hamusuta

Jake. said:


> someone please put me in a straight jacket and throw me in their basement.
> 
> I WANT OUT


----------



## Jake

OMG HOLD THE PHONE I JUST REMEMBERED

THEY GAVE MERCEDES A STORYLINE ABOUT TOTS

****ING TATOR TOTS

WHAT THE **** IS THIS SHOW


----------



## LadyVivia

2 years ago when my sister was 6 she watched Glee on the kindle fire because I told her about it, when my dad asked her what she was watching she said "Glee, daddy wut is Rocky Horror?"
Me:


----------



## Hamusuta

LadyVivia said:


> 2 years ago when my sister was 6 she watched Glee on the kindle fire because I told her about it, when my dad asked her what she was watching she said "Glee, daddy wut is Rocky Horror?"
> Me: View attachment 36148


ur avatar is makin me dizzy


----------



## Hamusuta

5x16 "Tested" Description

When the boys get tested for STDs, Stubbles McCripple Pants tests positive for a disease and he's forced to tell his sexual partners. Meanwhile, Sassy Toothless Elf and Gay Cyclops have relationship issues when Gay Cyclops puts on his "freshman fifteen" in the all-new "Tested" episode of GLEE airing Tuesday, April 15 (8:00-9:00 PM ET/PT) on FOX. (GLE-516) (TV-14 D, L)

Cast: Leah Michelle as Schwimmer Berry; Chris Colfer as Sassy Toothless Elf Hummel; Kevin McHale as Stubbles McCripple Pants Abrams; Darren Criss as Gay Cyclops Anderson; Chord Overstreet as Nipples The Strippin' Clown Evans.
Guest Cast: Amber Riley as Wheezy Jones


----------



## Jake

Heh
Still haven't listened to the songs lolol


----------



## Jake

i am about to watch and i dont wanna fml



Spoiler



- well thx for the heres wat u missed tyvm (they showed tina and kitty <333)
- wemma baby still exists ok all g
- how long is this time jump??
- downtune is a nice song
- still cant believe they put artie in NYC but not tina omg
- klane get off my screen pls
- i only care about artie and lil bit about rachel and then mercedes whenever she arrives
- you make me feel so young is so random it was just a bull**** excuse for a klaine duet like whats the point of this honestly?? i legit do not understand no thankS GO AWAY
- i havent even listened to the song and i just wanna skip it LOL
- idk if not listening to the songs before hand is gonna make me llike the episode more or not???
- THEY LITERALLY REMIND OF ME A TWELVE YEAR OLD COUPLE WHO JUST WANNA DO EVRYTHING TOGETHERS GET OVER YOURSELVES
- sam ****block holla jesus yes love you
- artie voice over <3
- why no one help artie bby (
- yes sam leave NYC
- this song is so random too... like it makes sense but..
- also the change between sams real hair and wig is too obvious
- i dont like blam go away
- this is way too male heavy
- what the **** is wrong with blaine honestly this is why i hate klaine from S3 onwards, they totally turned Blaine into some crazy psycho stalker for Kurt WHENT THEYRE SALREADY TOGTHER/
- sam voice over ooo
- hopefully sams hair cut acts as a metaphor and he stops being so dumb
- kurt and artie and **** u blaine
- rachel is just so randomly diva now wtf
- oh artie speaks the truth love u buba
- artie and kurt are the only sane ones
- ohey elliot
- 'band' yea last time i checked it wasnt a band
- i am really liking this not knowing what the songs sound like maybe it would be better if i didnt know the songs, too?
- also rockstar was the only song i really cared about for this eisode so mayb thats why
- i really like their voices give me all the kelliot duets plz
- everyone is getting voice overs
- oh my god legit **** off blaine
- no sam is still dumb never mind
- omg blaine go away
- kurt called blaine a psycho its confirmed
- aww poor artie
- omg i actually wanna kill myself every time blaine talks i am honestly cringing
- i legit wanT TO TURN IT OFF I WANNA STOP WATCHING
- artie/rachel yay
- this is rly cute
- go away blaine
- ughh klaine shut up
- how can they be married if they cant live together are they ****ed up like i know peopel cna be engaged for like 497493 years but still
- YOU GO ARTIE
- mercedes is gonna come i can feel it
- MERCEDES IS HERE THE EPISODE IS SO MUCH BETTER
- sam dumb and horny ughh
- omg she screamed taxi yeeees

that episode was so weird i did not enjoy



ALSO CBF TO PUT IN SPOILER BUT BRAD THE PIANO PLAYER IS ON THE KEYBOARD DURING ROCKSTAR IN HIS LIL PUNK DISGUISE YES


ohey dere ep





No One is Alone (Glee Cast Version)
You Make Me Feel Like a Natural Woman (Glee Cast Version)
Broadway Baby (Glee Cast Version)
Not While I’m Around (Glee Cast Version)
Colour Blind (Glee Cast Version)
I’m Still Here (Glee Cast Version)

also color blind is a song *Amber wrote for her album* but Mercedes will be singing it, probably for her album


----------



## Jake

Addicted To Love (Glee Cast Version)
I Want To Know What Love Is (Glee Cast Version)
Let?s Wait Awhile (Glee Cast Version)
Love Is A Battlefield (Glee Cast Version)

only 4 songs praise


----------



## Hamusuta

Jake. said:


> Addicted To Love (Glee Cast Version)
> I Want To Know What Love Is (Glee Cast Version)
> Let’s Wait Awhile (Glee Cast Version)
> Love Is A Battlefield (Glee Cast Version)
> 
> only 4 songs praise



I'd bet all my tbt bells LWA is a Samcedes duet


----------



## Hamusuta

HAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHHA

TINA, BLAINE AND SAM ARE GOING TO BE IN A GAY BAR SCENE IM ALLAUGHHGIGNIGN

source1:





source2:
Filming Spoilers (4/7/14)
I wanted to confirm that these casting notices were for Glee, and it is the scene that they’re filming this morning with Jenna, Chord and Darren. 
It’s a gay bar scene that’s supposed to be one of the most popular nightlife locales in Greenwich Village.  It was described to me as a really fun and upbeat place with big crowds, smoky atmosphere, shirtless waiters and bartenders, etc. They have straight couples, gay couples, and lesbian couples booked for background, as well as individuals.
Later this afternoon, they’re also filming a scene at an Italian restaurant.


----------



## Jake

ughh i just really hope that tina is like 'omg **** brown im moving to NYC' i will not be able to tolerate this episode if it's just a one off appearance...


----------



## Kildor

I thought Glee was dead after the second season.


----------



## Jake

kildor22 said:


> I thought Glee was dead after the second season.



obviously not


----------



## Jake

they filmed the will/sue auditorium scene (possibly duet) for 517 today, and they are also looking for a photo double for Jayma, so guessing Emma will be in 517 also?

also just watched the episode



Spoiler



- the heres what you missed seemed pointless
- you are not alone is weido for an opener but was expected since the stills indicated it would be the first scene
- sam in this is just so awkward sorry
- wHY SKIP TO FUNNY GIRL RIGHT AWAY??
- im also confused as to who this guy is like wasnt last episode the first time we saw him idk? what happened to the other guy?
- WOW FINALLY A SAMCEDES BREAK UP REASON 
- UMM WHAT THE ACTUAL **** MERCEDES UR MEANT TO BE PURE AND VIRGINAL
- artie babu <333
- oh so that guy didnt die? I know that sounds rude but he shoudlve, glee needs more deaths
- MERCEDES LIVING THE YOLO LIFE
- mercedes queen of solos
- also i really hate mercedes + hats no eww
- who are these randoms?
- ok what the **** was that scene srsly
- o damn this intense
- CASSANDRA JULY BLESS <3
- randos are back
- TINA BLESS 2 MENTIONS IN 1 EPISODE HOLLA JESUS
- that scene was way too quick and way too random
- this song is random
- why did they put like mercedes/rachel/sam on the studio version then just change it to a blaine solo idgi
- samcedes is cute
- hi burt 
- IM SORRY BUT ITS SO STUPID THAT GUY DIDNT DIE
- so FG starts in 2 weeks so end of 5x15-5x17 is in the span of 14 days ok. because i got a cut on my nose which was not as bad as the ones kurt got and it stayed there for over a week and in the promo for the next episode kurt doesnt have any visible cuts so yeah im sure FG is on  2 weeks more like 2 months
- good kurt got a solo so i can finally tell kurt stans to shut up and that im still waiting for a tina and kitty solo stfu kurt stans



much better than last weeks episode but still felt empty


----------



## oath2order

isn't kitty ****ing gone now

"Oh come on little girl!"

Is there a gif of Tibideaux saying that yet.

I need it.

- - - Post Merge - - -

"Screw you Rachel"

Can I get a gif of Kurt saying that please.


----------



## Jake

oath2order said:


> isn't kitty ****ing gone now



no no no no no no no no no no no kitty come back pls!!

also im guessing the jayma thing is for 18/19 coz if it were for 17 it'd be a little late for that, so if its for 18 or 19, then i guess will is in the episode, too. maybe she gives birth??


----------



## Titi

Sorry to all Glee fans... I HATE GLEE.
I have a friend who is obsessed, he keeps talking about glee this glee that.
Ugggghhh.


----------



## oath2order

Titi said:


> Sorry to all Glee fans... I HATE GLEE.
> I have a friend who is obsessed, he keeps talking about glee this glee that.
> Ugggghhh.



I'm sorry, then why would you post here? This is a thread for those of us who watch it. Why would you post if you hate it? Are you just seeking attention?


----------



## Jake

Titi said:


> Sorry to all Glee fans... I HATE GLEE.
> I have a friend who is obsessed, he keeps talking about glee this glee that.
> Ugggghhh.



ok next time you say something you like on the forums i will go out of my way and tell you that i hate it.
we dont go out of our way to tell you we hate things you like, so why do the same to us?


----------



## Titi

Sorry I guess I misunderstood the topic, 
I thought it was about opinions on Glee since the first post mentionned a song was bad?
Mea culpa.


----------



## Hamusuta

5x18 - "Back-Up Plan" overview (look really ****  ):
OVERVIEW: GLEE - 05 - 5ARC18 - Back-Up Plan, The (29-Apr-2014 (T))
EPISODE: 5ARC18
AIR DATE: 29-Apr-2014 (T)
RUNNING TIME: 60 Minutes
CONCEPT: Rachel is presented with a unique opportunity which could either take her career to the next level, or possibly kill it entirely. Meanwhile, Mercedes asks for Santana’s help finding a “new sound” for her latest single, and a wealthy New York socialite takes Blaine under her wing.

SPECIAL GUESTS:
AMBER RILEY Mercedes Jones
MICHAEL LERNER Sidney Greene
PRODUCTION CREDITS:
Written by: ROBERTO AGUIRRE-SACASA
Directed by: IAN BRENNAN
EXTENDED SUMMARY:
With Funny Girl a bonafide hit and Rachel’s star clearly on the rise, she enjoys the fruits of her labors, including signing with a powerful New York talent agent who seems to have a wholly different take on her career path than she does. Just as the monotony of constantly performing the same show over and over again starts taking its toll on her, Rachel is approached by a Hollywood executive who presents the young star with a potentially once-in-a-lifetime opportunity that – while too tempting to refuse – requires her to take a calculated risk. At NYADA, Kurt gets a valuable opportunity to perform for a wealthy socialite who is known for fostering and launching the careers of many burgeoning artists. Thrilled with the chance to make a lasting impression, Kurt – committed to the idea that he and Blaine should always share their career boons together - recruits his fianc? to sing with him. Blaine finds himself put in a difficult position when the socialite takes more of a liking to him than to Kurt. Meanwhile, as Mercedes struggles to complete her latest single in time to meet her release deadline, she turns to Santana for help with finding a “new sound,” and ends up putting her own career on the line for the sake of her friend.


_______________________________________________________

guess there is no tina, yet another episode im not watching. yay. -_-

- - - Post Merge - - -

5x18 - "Back-Up Plan" overview (look really ****  ):
OVERVIEW: GLEE - 05 - 5ARC18 - Back-Up Plan, The (29-Apr-2014 (T))
EPISODE: 5ARC18
AIR DATE: 29-Apr-2014 (T)
RUNNING TIME: 60 Minutes
CONCEPT: Rachel is presented with a unique opportunity which could either take her career to the next level, or possibly kill it entirely. Meanwhile, Mercedes asks for Santana?s help finding a ?new sound? for her latest single, and a wealthy New York socialite takes Blaine under her wing.

SPECIAL GUESTS:
AMBER RILEY Mercedes Jones
MICHAEL LERNER Sidney Greene
PRODUCTION CREDITS:
Written by: ROBERTO AGUIRRE-SACASA
Directed by: IAN BRENNAN
EXTENDED SUMMARY:
With Funny Girl a bonafide hit and Rachel?s star clearly on the rise, she enjoys the fruits of her labors, including signing with a powerful New York talent agent who seems to have a wholly different take on her career path than she does. Just as the monotony of constantly performing the same show over and over again starts taking its toll on her, Rachel is approached by a Hollywood executive who presents the young star with a potentially once-in-a-lifetime opportunity that ? while too tempting to refuse ? requires her to take a calculated risk. At NYADA, Kurt gets a valuable opportunity to perform for a wealthy socialite who is known for fostering and launching the careers of many burgeoning artists. Thrilled with the chance to make a lasting impression, Kurt ? committed to the idea that he and Blaine should always share their career boons together - recruits his fianc? to sing with him. Blaine finds himself put in a difficult position when the socialite takes more of a liking to him than to Kurt. Meanwhile, as Mercedes struggles to complete her latest single in time to meet her release deadline, she turns to Santana for help with finding a ?new sound,? and ends up putting her own career on the line for the sake of her friend.


_______________________________________________________

guess there is no tina, yet another episode im not watching. yay. -_-


----------



## Jake

Song spoilers
Rachel: I'm the greatest star (517)
Blaine/June: piece of my heart (518)
Rachel: wake me up (518)


----------



## Jake

ok just watched the episode;



Spoiler



- tina and kitty in here's what you missed bless
- 'used to date tina and kitty and brittany' so i guess they broke up gAy
- that STD thing was ****ed
- go away blaine VO's
- eww blaine you pug why shove the whole thing in your mouth
- artie voice over <3
- julie is the ugliest
- i thought artie and julie were already dating???
- so kurt got bashed a "few weeks ago" but in bash they said FG opened in '2 weeks' yea right told u it was bull****
- is blaine tryna make kurt fat??
- why would you announce it like that this is so weirdo LOL
- the ranga is the hottest
- ok good they have mixed reactions praise
- samcedes is rly cute
- blaine has sex addiction
- mercedes/rachel <3
- love is a battlefield is rly good. nice to have a klaine duet that isnt centered around 'ZOMGL LOVE U'
- sam stop pressurin mercedes u whore
- sam stop
- blaine stop
- arties gf? is rly bad actress soznotsoz
- samchel brought up ok good

o look i wrote like nothing thats how bored i was


----------



## Idfldnsndt

ADAM LAMBERT <3


----------



## Hamusuta

List of songs for opening night (performers are unkown):
Lovefool
NYC
I'm the Greatest Star
Who Are You Now?
Pumpin' Blood

MY GUESS:
Lovefool - Tina, Kurt, Mercedes and Santana
NYC - Will & Sue
I'm the Greatest Star - Rachel
Who Are You Now? - Rachel and Sue
Pumpin' Blood - Rachel, Tina, Blaine, Sam and Kurt


----------



## Jake

why rachel/sue duet??


----------



## Hamusuta

Jake. said:


> why rachel/sue duet??



because fk u


5x20 is called "The Untitled Rachel Berry Project"


----------



## Jake

i really like that title ngl


----------



## Hamusuta

5x19 - "Old Dogs, New Tricks" Summary.
OVERVIEW: Glee - 05 - Old Dog, New Tricks (06-May-2014 (T))
EPISODE:  5ARC19 

AIR DATE:  06-May-2014 (T) 

RUNNING TIME:  60 Minutes 

CONCEPT:  Santana helps Rachel do damage control for her flagging public image; Kurt tries to help a home for retired Broadway performers with their production of Peter Pan; to prove he is responsible, Sam adopts a dog - despite Mercedes’ objections. 

SPECIAL GUESTS:
AMBER RILEY  Mercedes Jones

PRODUCTION CREDITS:
Written by  CHRIS COLFER
Directed by  BRADLEY BUECKER
EXTENDED SUMMARY:
Rachel’s duplicitous actions come back to haunt her as news that she missed a performance of Funny Girl in order to audition for a TV pilot – and lied to producers about it – begins to hit the press. In order to prevent a wave of bad publicity that could sully her fresh image, Rachel enlists Santana’s help in rebranding herself. Deciding she needs to champion a worthwhile cause, she and the girls organize an all-female musical gala to benefit a local dog shelter (aptly titled “Broadway *****es”), but Rachel soon realizes there is a marked difference between simply looking like a good person, and actually being one. 

Kurt – who has been starting to feel inadequate in the wake of everyone else’s recent successes and finding himself excluded from the all-girl performance – befriends former Broadway star Maggie Banks, who is currently living in a senior-citizens home for retired performers. When he is given the chance to join the elderly cast in their production of Peter Pan, he seizes the opportunity, and tries to make a positive difference in the lives of Maggie, her friends, and her family. Meanwhile, the smitten Sam is eager to prove to Mercedes that he’s a responsible and dependable adult worthy of being considered husband (and father) material. To prove his point, he adopts a dog, but when “McConaughey” proceeds to destroy the apartment (and Mercedes’ expensive hair extensions), Sam must teach the dog some obedience or admit failure.
x


1st 5x19 song spoiler:
Werewolves Of London, cantada por Artie & Sam – Can??o original do cantor Warren Zevon.


----------



## Jake

i love were wolves of london <3


----------



## Idfldnsndt

Jake. said:


> i love were wolves of london <3



Yes, same


----------



## oath2order

I like how Blaine isn't mentioned in that episode. Minor role hopefully?


----------



## Jake

oath2order said:


> I like how Blaine isn't mentioned in that episode. Minor role hopefully?



He gets chased by the paparazzi apparently lol (Artie is also with him) probably a dream sequence or somethin

Also Rachel is singing that glitter song my link in 520 and she is also singing a Bette milder song at some point


----------



## Hamusuta

Jake. said:


> He gets chased by the paparazzi apparently lol (Artie is also with him) probably a dream sequence or somethin
> 
> Also Rachel is singing that glitter song my link in 520 and she is also singing a Bette milder song at some point



"that glitter song"


----------



## Jake

Hamusuta said:


> "that glitter song"



I don't remember what it's called lol...
Glitter in the air???


----------



## oath2order

Glitter in the Air by Pink?

Here's the best gifset from Glee:


Spoiler: possibly offensive


----------



## Hamusuta

oath2order said:


> Glitter in the Air by Pink?
> 
> Here's the best gifset from Glee:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: possibly offensive



you've posted that like a million times...


----------



## oath2order

IT GETS BETTER AND BETTERtina sucks.


----------



## Roel

that scene with the crisps was so awful

so gross

and frat boi physicals LOL


----------



## Jawile

i dont like it


----------



## Hamusuta

Jawile said:


> i dont like it


----------



## Hamusuta

Lovefool is a Rachel solo.

fml.


----------



## Jake

Hamusuta said:


> Lovefool is a Rachel solo.
> 
> fml.



its soo good tho

3 SOLOS AND A DUET BY RACHEL BERRY IN THE SAME EPISODE SHE TRULY IS THE QUEEN


----------



## oath2order

All hail, am I right?

Sue and Will singing NYC from Annie? Oh god that brings back some memories.


----------



## Jake

oath2order said:


> All hail, am I right?
> 
> Sue and Will singing NYC from Annie? Oh god that brings back some memories.



yes all hail queen rachel praise her blaine is not singing bless!!

eww annie


----------



## oath2order

The song is okay. I just remember I did tech for the show and we literally had to run that song CONSTANTLY.


----------



## Hamusuta

Songs:
Lovefool, cantada por Rachel Berry - Can??o original do banda The Cardigans.
I’m The Greatest Star, cantada por Rachel Berry - Can??o original do musical Funny Girl.
NYC, cantada por Will & Sue - Can??o original do musical Annie.
Who Are You Now?, cantada por Rachel & Sue - Can??o original do musical Funny Girl.
Pumpin' Blood, cantada por Rachel, Mercedes e Santana - Can??o original do banda NONONO. (Rachel solo w/ Sancedes backup)


----------



## Jake

ok here we go as usual just watched it


Spoiler



- episode starts with rachels nightmare BLESS
- TINA
- this is great
- MCKINLEY <3
- i hate annie ughhh
- TINA <3
- no tina u hate brown
- ohey boyfriend pillow nice to see u still exist
- rachel pls calm down
- SANTANAS BACK FROM LESBOS YAAAS
- **** u will what a waste
- ur on broadway u cant just skip half the song for time constraints FYI
- where is paololo and that other guy i dont like this fat guy???//
- LOOOOOOOOOOOOL
- I SEE THE HOOKER I BET HE'S GONNA GET THE HOOKER ONCE SUE LEAVES
- no she was just a prop ok



btw promo for next episode looks ****


----------



## oath2order

ugh NYC the song way too much memories ugh.

- - - Post Merge - - -

Also Santana coming out of the cab with the bird was hysterical.


----------



## Hamusuta

5x20 - "The Untitled Rachel Berry Project" Extended Summary:

Mary Halloran - a Hollywood screenwriter who is widely considered a genius - but whom some may politely describe as “quirky” - arrives in New York to tool a script for a potential network television series centered on Rachel’s life. While Rachel is initially quick to bow to Mary’s hip and industry savvy vision for the script, she and the gang are dismayed when all - except Brittany - are confused by what they read, prompting Rachel to try and influence some rewrites that more accurately depict who she is. As Mercedes prepares to launch her nationwide shopping-mall tour to promote her new CD, Sam finds himself on the verge of accomplishing one of his lifelong goals of appearing “almost naked on a city bus.” As the two contemplate spending the next several months apart, friends offer each of them relationship advice, prompting the couple to make a decision about their future. Meanwhile, Blaine continues to work on his showcase with June. While she promises him the event will launch his career in ways he never dreamed of, it will also require him to reveal a lie and break a promise he made to Kurt… something he may not be prepared to do.

CONCEPT:  A quirky Hollywood screenwriter begins to work on ideas for a series based on Rachel’s life, but her hip vision for the script leaves Rachel and the gang feeling nonplussed. On the verge of spending several months apart, Mercedes and Sam make a decision about their relationship. As Blaine prepares to perform in his showcase, he is faced with a tough decision.

SPECIAL GUESTS:

SHIRLEY MACLAINE June Dolloway
AMBER RILEY Mercedes Jones
HEATHER MORRIS  Brittany S. Pierce
PRODUCTION CREDITS:

Written by: MATTHEW HODGSON
Directed by:  BRAD FALCHUK


----------



## oath2order

What lie is blaine revealing


----------



## Jake

oops i downloaded this 10 hours ago and i still havent watched it



Spoiler



- ok so FG has been open for 3 weeks
- rachel isnt ugly stfu
- im v confused right now
- i got nothin against 1D but still dont know why they are doin that song
- this song is so random and so mad they made it acoustic i was looking forward to the original arrangement so much
- WHY IS THERE LIKE 50 RACHELS??
- why is she singing wake me up at funny girl???
- i like this guy i hope he stays
- I WANT THE OTHER GUY BACK I HATE THIS FATTY
- ok so they have done 8 shows a week and at the start rachel said it had been 3 weeks since opening night and then that guy who was just in there before said '46 down, 5,000 to go' if its really been going for 3 weeks, and they do 8 shows a week, that is only 24 shows, not even half the amount they said theyve done wtf is goin on
- sancedes <3
- lesbos <3
- still wishin they did nicki minaj instead </3
- o its the mime guy
- NO BLAINE/DARREN/WHOEVER WHY ARE YOU STRAINING YOU SOUND SO GOOD WHEN YOU DONT STRAIN STOP IT
- **** U U OLD *****
- o well at least kurt is mature
- this episode is so random it feels like im watching an AU
- qt santana
- rachel stans grays anatomy bless
- SO AU WTF
- there is like no continuity in this episode apart from FG literally everything just started up in this episode
- also where is sam 
- where is artie??
- Santana play fanny????
- YAAAAS
- RUPERT EXISTS WHERE IS HE THO
- THIS PEZBERRY SCENE HURTS SO MUCH
- WHERE IS RUPERT
- I DONT JUST WANNA HEAR RUPERT I JUST WANNA SEE HIM
- 'get the hell out of my office' UMM YOU ARE NOT SUE


----------



## Jake

ok im about to watch and before  watch it, im gonna say i am not looking forward to it, and yes, its because its written by chris. i dont have anything against him, but im just not looking forward to him writing an episode, because to me, he kinda comes off as a cocky person, and im worried that the episode will be filled with like 5643443 jokes, and im really not happy about the peter pan SL, it just seems like a way of him being selfish and like him writing old people/dogs into the episode just because "thats what he likes" really annoys me... he should be writing for what others will enjoy, and not just what he himself enjoys. and yes, i do believe having chris write an episode was just a plot to get ratings, and i hope they fail. but yeah, i'll reestablish my opinion after i watch it.



Spoiler



- oh so santana being blonde is just random ok then
- idk if its just my biased speaking but the acting in this episode seems weird 
- this song is so forced
- why are they showing artie sing sams parts??
- THIS DOG RESCUE THING JUST SEEMS TO RANDOM
- THE ACTING IS SO WRONG I CANT DEAL WITH IT
- SEE PETER PA DYING WTF
- I ACTUALLY JUST SHOOK IN FRUSTURATION THIS ACTING IS HORRIB;E
- i hate cats ughh
- ok this artie/sam/mer scene is good
- NO HER FAUXAHUAHUAHA
- HAHAHAHA THE DOG IS EATING HER HAIR YEEES
OK EPISODE BREAK. WHAT WE HAVE LEARNER SO FAR:
- chris can't write for kurt, rachel or santana
- chris can write for sam, mercedes and artie
OK BREAK TIME OVER
- ok this scene is ok i guess but theyre act acting so i cant tell if theyre any better or not
- ok theres no way those dogs could drag rachel j/s
- i like this song but idk how i feel about it
- dogs just dont become obedient from doing an obstacle course fyi in case that was the direction you were headin
- ok now chords acting is weird
- ok gj chris for remembering sam was homeless
- but amber still act mer well ))
- thought security was meant to be getting kurt??
- wow that bus was so convenient
- btw these pezberry scenes are weird
- kurt so awkward
- where is mer??
- ok lucky star is rly good
- mer <3
- take me home 2nite is ok too



ok. so i guess it wasnt as bad as i thought, thank god there wern't like 34750347534 jokes PRAISE. only bad parts was memory, plus were wolves of london felt weird, the acting for rachel/kurt/santana felt weird at some points (idk about blaine since he barely did anythin)
and also this was the episode before the season finale?? i didnt feel anythin, both this episode and the last one felt AU. the only on going plot in this episode was rachel trying to fix her reputation, other than that, everything else came out of the episode, and ended in the episode. 

would've been better if it had more plots


----------



## oath2order

One thing I have to say though: Might not have been good writing but then again, it's Glee


----------



## Jake

THIS IS LITERALLY THE BEST SONG THEY HAVE EVER DONE OMG ITS ON PAR WITH HELL TO THE NO

http://its-all-coming-back-to-me.tumblr.com/post/85083358555


----------



## Capella

Never watched it.. 8w8


----------



## oath2order

Jake. said:


> THIS IS LITERALLY THE BEST SONG THEY HAVE EVER DONE OMG ITS ON PAR WITH HELL TO THE NO
> 
> http://its-all-coming-back-to-me.tumblr.com/post/85083358555



Lyrics are good. I dunno about the chorus :/

I love the cover of Pompeii.


----------



## Jake

so apparently glee isnt returning until 2015??


----------



## Hamusuta

Jake. said:


> so apparently glee isnt returning until 2015??



yah its true. 

but i dont care i probably wouldnt of watched it until 2015 anyway because that'd be how long it'd take for tina to come back. (whever the f they are going in season 6)

like 4 real tho how hard is it, in fact i'll do it now.

*tina storms into bushkwick appartment with suitcases*

Tina: HEYYYYYYYYYYY

Rachel: wat r u doin

Kurt: get out slut

Tina: no im staying here i graduated from brown early cuz im smart unlike u *****es xoxox

Rachel: o

Kurt: kk make urself at home ily xoxox

Tina: let me just sing 2 solos first, and then a trio with u 2, then i'll go to blaines and sing a duet with him and then i'll make out with sam without mercedes knowing cuz samtina is on *****esssssss

Kurt: k

<333333333

hamusuta confirmed better writer than rib.


----------



## Jake

ok time to watch this ****
btw all i care about is mer's SL hehe



Spoiler



- o ok lets remember sam is a model
- o ok mers virginity is gonna be in this ep??
- sam srsly why does your modelling SL just come outta nowhere??
- MERS HAIR <333
- I SWEAR TO GOD IF THEY DONT EXPLAIN SANTANA'S ABSENCE......................
- OK GOOD BLESS
- NO BRITTANY/KIKI BROKE UP
- wtf is ths ***** stoned
- omg wtf is wrong with this lady
- OMG SHE IS LITERALLY CRAZY
- MER!!!!!!!!!!!!!
- oh shakin my head is the first song now i dont care about this episode v much once this is over
- MER THE QUEEN
- eww go away blaine and creepy old lady
- good she not takin any of blaines ****
- eww this song
- ive never said this before buT I HATE BLAINES SHOES SO MUCH
- why would you say she never did, i wouldve just said ***** changed her mind
- 'how am i supposed to believe you love me if i cant even trust you' LOOOOOOOOOOOOOL THE IRONY IN THIS HOW MANY TIMES HAS BLAINE BETRAYED YOUR TRUST HAHAHA
- omg is sam cheats i swear
- soo is this a solo or a duet??
- DONT BREAK UP SAMCEDES
-MERCEDES HAS GOT HER JESUS PRAIIISE
- THIS ***** IS ****ED OMG
- WAT TE ****
- omg just break them up
- crooked nipples make a return 2 seasons later bless
- omg if they **** i sweeear
- **** u sam
- MER PUNCH HIM
- oh they didnt **** nvm
- NOOOOO SAMCEDES
- this song is cute
- omg it keeps freeing when the backing vocals come in fml
- ok i think its fixed now
- if old hag doesnt get mad at blaine i swear
- idc how much they like the performance
- omg as per usual blaine gets what he wants...
- I JUST LOVE MERS HAIR SO MUCH
- omg sam wtf your junk isnt even on the truck LOL
- MCKINLEY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!111
- omg **** off computer lab



ok that finale was like 3923523x better than S4 finale. but there were like no cliff hangers???//
also Mer where u go come back for S6 pls


----------



## oath2order

Oh look they mentioned Sam's dream that never was mentioned ever before.
Was the writer lady dropped on the head as a kid?
Oh no boo hoo Blaine your dumbass brought this upon yourself.
FINALLY Kurt is having a real reaction to bull****.
I love how Brittany was like "okay let's open the art gallery"
Actually now that I think of it, this writer lady is just like the Glee writers. She makes no sense.
What the ****, why are they writing Kurt like this, like first they write him as this guy who would do anything for Blaine but now he's the guy who would lie to him about the showcase? OOC.
"Oh god no." - My thoughts exactly.
Why is it always after the person cheats the other person is extremely nice and overcompensating?
June and Blaine duet is boring. I'm surprised June let Blaine invite his friends.
The look on June's face is absolutely priceless. She's like "oh no he didn't".
Wait so she thought Fanny was her dream role but now she's like "my dream role is myself"??? Pretentious lil *****.
Why is Sam going to Lima???

Pompeii is so appropriate because just like the city, Glee is going up in smoke.

- - - Post Merge - - -

I agree though, it was a LOT better than the season 4 finale.

- - - Post Merge - - -

Oh and one other thing, the show version of Pompeii with Rachel at the end singing the last verse, she sounded VERY off key with "How am I going to be an optimist about this?"


----------



## Hamusuta

Apparently this is the main cast next season:
Chris Colfer como Kurt Hummel
Naya Rivera como Santana Lopez
Darren Criss como Blaine Anderson
Kevin McHale como Artie Abrams
Lea Michele como Rachel Berry
Heather Morris como Brittany Pierce
Matthew Morrison como Will Schuester
Chord Overstreet como Sam Evans
Amber Riley como Mercedes Jones
Jane Lynch como Sue Sylvester
Jenna Ushkowitz como Tina Cohen-Chang

and these will guest star:
Barbra Streisand 
Julie Andrews 
Lady Gaga


----------



## Jake

I doubt it

HeMo has said multiple times she wants to be a mum or somethin so doubt she'll be regular cast

And those guest stars just seem weirde


----------



## oath2order

Barbra Streisand and Julie Andrews give me a break.

Lady Gaga, I can see on Glee. But the other two...eh.


----------



## Hamusuta

When RIB specified June, did they give a more specific time frame in June? Or are we going based on past seasons when an announcement is expected during this month?


----------



## Jake

when RIB specified june they were still talking about 24 episodes and a fall season, which we know isnt the case anymore. your guess is as good as mine as to whether there is an announcement. they are meant to start filming soon, but I doubt they'll want to reveal too much this early.


----------



## Hamusuta

oh. ty.
also
The BTS video of the season five shoot (with Cory not edited out) was posted here: http://vimeo.com/97382117. I think there's some new clips of the graduates too.


----------



## Jake

i miss all of them together. and look at Alex, Blake, Becca, Jacob, and Melissa, all fresh off their promotions, it sucks we probably wont be seeing a lot of them next season (apparently the only one whose been asked back so far is Alex, but its only for a few episodes).
Makes me wonder what S5 wouldve been like if Cory hadn't passed


----------



## MistyBlue

aha this reminds me, I gotta catch up with Glee this summer

I have no idea why everyone I seem to know hates this show, like, the dislike for the soundtrack I get, but the songs sound better within the context of the show/performance ;_; I always thought it was an alright show


----------



## Pirate

I can't stand Glee... :\


----------



## Jake

*6x01 Title:* Loser Like Me

*Songs:*
_Uninvited_ by Alanis Morissette – sung by Rachel
_Suddenly Seymour_ from Little Shop of Horrors – sung by Rachel & Blaine
_Sing_ by Ed Sheeran – sung by Blaine & the Warblers
_Dance the Night Away_ by Van Halen – sung by Vocal Adrenaline
_Karma Chameleon_ by Culture Club – sung by Rachel
_Let it Go from Frozen_ – sung by Rachel

http://www.mjsbigblog.com/glee-season-6-song-spoilers-loser-like-me.htm

her stuff is usually legit, and doesn't troll. Also at the VMA's I think, Darren subtly hinted he'd be doing an Ed Sheeran song (Tweet: Congrats to @edsheeran on his Moon Man........... Gleespoiler...? #VMA2014), and it was speculated to be Sing since it won an award so probs legit.


----------



## Hamusuta

Elin said:


> I can't stand Glee... :\



then **** off



Jake. said:


> *6x01 Title:* Loser Like Me
> 
> *Songs:*
> _Uninvited_ by Alanis Morissette – sung by Rachel
> _Suddenly Seymour_ from Little Shop of Horrors – sung by Rachel & Blaine
> _Sing_ by Ed Sheeran – sung by Blaine & the Warblers
> _Dance the Night Away_ by Van Halen – sung by Vocal Adrenaline
> _Karma Chameleon_ by Culture Club – sung by Rachel
> _Let it Go from Frozen_ – sung by Rachel
> 
> http://www.mjsbigblog.com/glee-season-6-song-spoilers-loser-like-me.htm
> 
> her stuff is usually legit, and doesn't troll. Also at the VMA's I think, Darren subtly hinted he'd be doing an Ed Sheeran song (Tweet: Congrats to @edsheeran on his Moon Man........... Gleespoiler...? #VMA2014), and it was speculated to be Sing since it won an award so probs legit.



Im going to cry. This is awful bye.


----------



## Jake

Hamusuta said:


> Im going to cry. This is awful bye.



doesn't really bother me tbh. since all my favorites are gone from being regulars now (tina, kitty, bree, emma, santana, idk who else), i know they're not going to get a lot of songs, so im fine. I mean Mer is still a regular apparently but she had a good run at the end of S5 so I'm not bothered if she doesn't get much songs.

And I prefer Rachel a lot more to Blaine, so I'm happy about Rachel getting 3 solos and a duet, where as Blaine only has one of each, even still, I'm happy about another Anderberry duet. And I'm interested in the VA number, assuming Will _is_ teaching them, it should be interesting.


----------



## Hamusuta

Jake. said:


> doesn't really bother me tbh. since all my favorites are gone from being regulars now (tina, kitty, bree, emma, santana, idk who else), i know they're not going to get a lot of songs, so im fine. I mean Mer is still a regular apparently but she had a good run at the end of S5 so I'm not bothered if she doesn't get much songs.
> 
> And I prefer Rachel a lot more to Blaine, so I'm happy about Rachel getting 3 solos and a duet, where as Blaine only has one of each, even still, I'm happy about another Anderberry duet. And I'm interested in the VA number, assuming Will _is_ teaching them, it should be interesting.



i just want tina and everyone else can die  except santana kitty sugar and mercedes they can stay alive


----------



## CR33P

i used to watch it because my brothers and sisters did
it's so hard to believe how many lesbians there are


----------



## Jake

CR33P said:


> i used to watch it because my brothers and sisters did
> it's so hard to believe how many lesbians there are



What???
The shows only had a total of five lesbian characters, 3 of which only appeared in one episode each, and he 4th only 3 episodes... The only lesbian character featured prominently is Santana, thats hardly "many"


----------



## oath2order

WELL LOOKS LIKE IT'S TIME FOR THIS AGAIN.

Rachel covering "Let It Go". This is a surprise to...nobody.

TBH I agree I do kinda look forward to the VA number


----------



## Hamusuta




----------



## Jake

Hamusuta said:


> snip.png



hey those were my screen shots 

Anyway, my thoughts on spoilers;
- even though it's been known for a while now, I really wish the time jump was more than 6 months... I was hoping a year minimum... 
- Weird she says 'Santana isn't in the episode' when we've been told she isn't meant to be a regular this season. She did mention Karofsky and Figgins who aren't regular either, but it was strange making a point saying Santana wouldn't be in the episode, when we have been told Naya is expected to receive ~3 episodes. Makes me wonder if she knows is Santana's prominence on the show has been increased...
- Rachel's pilot I don't really care for, I am excited to see some of the show however
- Rachel's dads SL would be interesting if they were actually on the show more... Also why are the showing the ugly dad, the other one was hotter
- Blaine and Kurt being broken up would be interesting, but we all know they're going to get back by the end of the season so?? Also I'm not a fan of Kurt wanting Blaine back after 6 months. I am incredibly interested in Karofsky/Blaine dating. Probably the SL I'm looking forward to most this season
- Sam being football coach assistant is meh... I mean, the football side of Glee kinda disappeared after the superbowl episode, and was briefly brought back in S3/4 for the musicals (I think anyway), seems weird for them to bring this back now, but either one or two of the new characters are meant to be football players so makes sense I guess?
- "_No Glee club tryouts yet_" is annoying me tbh. I guess it was expected since the only club numbers are from VA and the Warblers so I guess yay?? I've just always liked ND so kinda annoyed there wont be anything decent for them in this episode.

Ok I think that is all for now


----------



## 00176

I watched Glee for the first season because of my strange interest in the drama of high-schoolers. Afterwards it felt like the show was trying too hard with all the over the top plot lines the writers kept spewing out. Some of the covers are pretty good, though


----------



## Hamusuta

jake what do u think of the new characters?


----------



## Jake

idk i forget what they are like cna you link me coz #lazy


----------



## Hamusuta

Jake. said:


> idk i forget what they are like cna you link me coz #lazy



The repopulation of McKinley High has begun!
Glee is set to introduce at least five new characters — all of them McKinley sophomores — in its sixth and final season, TVLine has learned exclusively. The recurring newbies include:
RODERICK | Chubby and shy with a voice like Otis Redding, his looks don’t match with his talent. Described as, “a true goober.” He’s the show’s new underdog.
SPENCER | He’s the new resident “football stud” who just so happens to possess an incredible voice. He’s also gay. But, per the casting notice, “he’s post-Glee gay — no one messes with him about his sexuality because he will kick their asses if they do.”
JANE | Righteous, ambitious and unconventionally pretty, she’s funny because she doesn’t have much of a sense of humor. She wanted to be a Warbler but tradition kept her from joining so she jumps ship to the New Directions.
MASON AND MADISON |  Male and female twin Cheerios. They’re super-positive and extremely weird. Mason gives off a gay vibe (spoiler alert: he’s not).


----------



## Jake

Hamusuta said:


> The repopulation of McKinley High has begun!
> Glee is set to introduce at least five new characters ? all of them McKinley sophomores ? in its sixth and final season, TVLine has learned exclusively. The recurring newbies include:
> RODERICK | Chubby and shy with a voice like Otis Redding, his looks don?t match with his talent. Described as, ?a true goober.? He?s the show?s new underdog.
> SPENCER | He?s the new resident ?football stud? who just so happens to possess an incredible voice. He?s also gay. But, per the casting notice, ?he?s post-Glee gay ? no one messes with him about his sexuality because he will kick their asses if they do.?
> JANE | Righteous, ambitious and unconventionally pretty, she?s funny because she doesn?t have much of a sense of humor. She wanted to be a Warbler but tradition kept her from joining so she jumps ship to the New Directions.
> MASON AND MADISON |  Male and female twin Cheerios. They?re super-positive and extremely weird. Mason gives off a gay vibe (spoiler alert: he?s not).



ty

*RODERICK:* underdogs went out the window S2 so eh... if he somehow manages to bring the show back to 'underdog status' (doubt it) i'll be impressed. doesnt really interest me though, just seems like another rachel berry
*SPENCER:* basically karofsky/blaine/kurt love child... or maybe theyre trying to use this character to go down the path they originally wanted to go with sam
*JANE:* kinda reminds me of quinn. tbh this character doesnt really interest me at all.
*MASON AND MADISON:* probs the two im interested in the most, not sure why - probably because their characters seem to be the most unique/original from the bunch, and ive always wanted twin characters. curious to see if they'll actuallly cast irl twins for the part (doubt it, but would be cool)

dont really care for any but the twins, but then again, i never cared for marley/kitty when we learned about their characters and we all know kitty is now one of my favs so im remaining optimistic.
mostly interested to see who the other 7 characters to fill up the glee club will be. i dont want it to be a S5 nationals routine where they just chuck in randoms and we dont learn anything about them, i'd prefer they just be incredibly minor characters like s1 mike/matt/brittana.

also i assume these are placeholder names just like how bree's audition name was ruby, and dani's was ryan. i kinda like the name spencer so i hope they keep his name


----------



## Hamusuta

MASON AND MADISON | Male and female twin Cheerios. They’re super-positive and extremely weird. Mason gives off a gay vibe (spoiler alert: he’s not).


----------



## Jake

Hamusuta said:


> MASON AND MADISON | Male and female twin Cheerios. They’re super-positive and extremely weird. Mason gives off a gay vibe (spoiler alert: he’s not).



omFG YEEEEEES

i would totally love for them to be like that, it would feel fresh and honestly would bring me back to the S1/2 days <3

also speaking of HSM, still holding out for them to do a musical episode. Yeah, they did grease and west side story and rocky horror which were all musical songs only (except for uptown girl), but they were tributes... i've been holding out since S2 for them to do an episode with only musical songs *not* from the same musical, but with 13 episodes left, i'm doubting it

still waiting for that second madonna tribute, too


----------



## Jake

6x02 is titled homecoming per GORb - they also confirmed 6x01 is called loser like me, and someone (a producer, writer or something) also confirmed naya, kevin and amber weren't in 6x01, further proving MJS spoilers to be legit.

*Tweet from GOBr:*
_our old people, Lea, Chris, Darren, Mark, Chord, Dianna, Naya, Heather, Amber, Jenna and Kevin are ALL back for HOMECOMING!! Excited? _

they didnt include matt and jane, but they're probs in the episode.
dianna was also in the studio today so she will be singing


also i _think_ max said he would be back for the first 4 episodes, anything after that he was unsure of, but im sure he'll be in others after those 4



....but on the plus side looks like glee still has some continuity, even if it's not on the show itself...


----------



## Hamusuta

leaked 6x02 song list 100% legit
 Bitter Sweet Symphony" by The Verve 
Now or Never" by Bailey McConnell
 Everything" by Michael Bubl?
 Voulez-Vous" by ABBA 
Fade Into You" by Mazzy Star
 Feel Again" by OneRepublic 
Wings" by Birdy


----------



## Jake

frozen confirmed

?I?m back at Glee now. It?s very busy, I was there last night singing the first?I?ll give you a little sneak peek?the first Disney song we?ve ever done. A very popular Disney song.?
? 	Lea Michele

im still convinced they used their idina connection to get the rights to the song


----------



## Jaebeommie

I never liked this show. I have nothing against it, and I think the cast is all talented and wonderful, but it just doesn't appeal all that much to me.


----------



## Jake

one of my favorite old school songs. hoping it turns out well

Gleek Out! Brasil @GleekOutBR  ?  3h
and since you asked a lot for a song spoiler, here it is.. our old gang will perform "Take On Me" on 602! (no more details about it)


----------



## Jake

FROZEN CONFIRMED AGAIN

Lea MicheleVerified account
‏@msleamichele
"I don't care.. What they're going to say.. Let the storm rage on.. The cold never bothered me anyway..."


----------



## TheBluRaichu

I haven't watched this since like 2011, I am an old Gleek 

Regardless I love the show and need to watch more


----------



## Jake

TheBluRaichu said:


> I haven't watched this since like 2011, I am an old Gleek
> 
> Regardless I love the show and need to watch more



to be honest it gets kinda **** mid way Season 4... Season 5 is really horrible. like from mid S4-S5 you can literally watch the episodes in any order you want and it wont affect the storyline coz they just dont make sense LOL

the songs are good too though, just don't get attached to any characters because once S4 hits they get butchered

- - - Post Merge - - -

(i'm assuming this will post merge, if not then soz)

Episode 601:
1. There is a scene where Blaine talks to Rachel about the break-up and his new job at Dalton, and will ask her to help with the Warblers. 
2. The Warblers will perform ?Sing? 
3. There is a scene where Rachel comes home to find Kurt crying in her room. He has come back to fix things with Blaine. These scenes are toward the end of the episode. (I do not know if these are before or after Blaine tells Kurt about Dave per MJ?s spoilers.)
4. At the end of the episode Rachel and Kurt get the choir room back from a mad Sue. 
Episode 602:
1. There is a flashback at the beginning of the episode where Blaine is heartbroken and upset (I assume post break-up) 
2. The Jane story appears to be in this episode - Blaine meets Jane and she wants to join the Warblers. They debate if they will let her in or not.
3. There is a scene where Rachel helps Jane by teaching her how to do a good audition in the McKinley auditorium 
4. A scene where Brittany gives advice to Kurt  
5. A scene towards the end of the episode where Blaine will accuse Rachel of stealing talent from the Warblers. (Kurt is there)


----------



## Jake

602 song list;

“Take on Me by Aha” – Sung by Rachel, Kurt, Brittany, Santana, Artie, Tina, Mercedes, Puck, Quinn
“Tightrope” by Janelle Monae – Sung by Jane and the Dalton Warblers
“Problem” by Ariana Grande feat Iggy Azaelea – Sung by Quinn, Santana, Brittany and Artie
“Mustang Sally” by Wilson Pickett – Sung by Roderick and Quinn, Santana and Brittany
“Home” by Edward Sharpe – Sung by Rachel, Kurt, Brittany, Santana, Artie, Tina, Mercedes, Puck, Quinn, Mason, Madison, Spencer, Jane, Roderick.

*ok she updated them, the only noticeable update i can see is sam being added to take on me, but i can see him being added to home maybe*
*no she updated again and said sam is not on home*
sam is getting tina treatment

“Take on Me” by Aha – Sung by Rachel, Kurt, Sam, Brittany, Santana, Artie, Tina, Mercedes, Puck, Quinn
“Tightrope” by Janelle Monae – Sung by Jane and the Dalton Warblers
“Problem” by Ariana Grande feat Iggy Azalea – Sung by Quinn, Santana, Brittany and Artie
“Mustang Sally” by Wilson Pickett – Sung by Roderick backed by Quinn, Santana and Brittany
“Home” by Edward Sharpe – Sung by Rachel, Kurt, Brittany, Santana, Artie, Tina, Mercedes, Puck, Quinn, Mason, Madison, Spencer, Jane, Roderick.

also no blaine lets hope it stays that way

*updated again, clarifying that the unholy trinity back spencers song*

“Take on Me” by Aha – Sung by Rachel, Kurt, Sam, Brittany, Santana, Artie, Tina, Mercedes, Puck, Quinn
“Tightrope” by Janelle Monae – Sung by Jane and the Dalton Warblers
“Problem” by Ariana Grande feat Iggy Azalea – Sung by Quinn, Santana, Brittany and Artie
“Mustang Sally” by Wilson Pickett – Sung by Roderick backed by Quinn, Santana and Brittany
“Home” by Edward Sharpe – Sung by Rachel, Kurt, Brittany, Santana, Artie, Tina, Mercedes, Puck, Quinn, Mason, Madison, Spencer, Jane, Roderick.


----------



## Hamusuta

all of the songs are stupid bye.


THIS MY GRADING CRITERIA FOR THE SONGS OF SEASON FIVE:

A:
Here Comes The Sun
Hey Jude
Seasons of Love
Marry the Night
Wide Awake
Just the Way You Are
Nasty/Rhythm Nation
Love Child
My Lovin? (You?re Never Gonna Get It)
Breakaway
Jumpin? Jumpin?
Barracuda
The Happening
Hold On
More Than a Feeling
Toxic
I Wanna Know What Love Is
Love is a Battlefield
Lovefool
Lucky Star
Take Me Home Tonight
Shakin? My Head

B:
Yesterday
A Hard Day?s Night
Let it Be
If I Die Young
No Surrender
Roar
On Our Way
Into The Groove
The Fox
Here Comes Santa Claus
Mary?s Boy Child
Brave
Don?t You (Forget About Me)
Danny?s Song
America
Happy
Party All The Time
Loser Like Me
Be Okay
Just Give Me a Reason
People
You Make Me Feel (Like a Natural Woman)
Let?s Wait Awhile
Who Are You Now?
Doo Wop (That Thing)
All of Me
Girls on Film
American Boy
Pompeii

C:
You?ve Got To Hide Your Love Away
All You Need Is Love
Something
I?ll Stand By You
Fire and Rain
Make You Feel My Love
Movin? Out
My Life
You May Be Right
Cheek to Cheek
Whenever I Call You Friend
Every Breath You Take
Gloria
Still Haven?t Found What I?m Looking For
Defying Gravity
Valerie
Total Eclipse Of The Heart
I Am Changing
Colorblind
I?m Still Here
Pumpin? Blood
The Rose
I Melt with You
Memory
Glitter in The Air

D:
Got To Get You Into My Life
Help!
Sgt. Pepper?s Lonely Hearts Club Band
Wrecking Ball
Piano Man
The Chipmunk Song
Vacation
Mr Roboto/Counting Stars
Raise Your Glass
Keep Holding On
Don?t Stop Believin?
Downtown
You Make Me Feel So Young
Addicted to Love
Wake Me Up

E:
Drive My Car
Get Back
An Innocent Man
Honesty
You?re My Best Friend
Rockin? Around The Christmas Tree
Don?t Rain On My Parade
Best Day of My Life
Rockstar
No One is Alone
NYC
I?m The Greatest Star
No Time at All

F:
Applause
You Are Woman, I Am Man
Blurred Lines
If I Were a Boy
Away in a Manger
I Believe In A Thing Called Love
I Love LA
Don?t Sleep in The Subway
Broadway Baby
Not While I?m Around
Story of My Life
Piece of My Heart
Werewolves of London


----------



## Jake

602 plot details

Homecoming was written by Ryan Murphy and directed by Brad Buecker
The grads come back to Lima for Homecoming, including Mercedes, Artie, Tina, Puck, Quinn, Santana, and Brittany.
Brittany and Santana are still a couple. Puck and Quinn too.
Karofsky and Blaine are also still a couple. No major movement in their storyline in this episode.
Kitty Wilde makes an appearance! The first newbie returns.
Spencer (We revealed some casting news HERE) and Roderick are back after making their first appearance in 6?01. We meet the rest of the McKinley high newbies: the quirky Jane and the twin cheerios, Madison and Mason.
The grads return to Lima after Rachel asks them to help her recruit new Glee club members.
Quinn, Brittany, Santana and Artie recruit the cheerleaders. Kitty is the HBIC. She’s very bitter about how she was treated by the Glee grads and by Artie when he left for college.
Sue forced the rest of the Glee club newbies to transfer out of McKinley after she disbanded the club.
Puck, Quinn, Sam, Tina and Mercedes attempt to recruit amongst McKinley’s Christian tea party.
Kurt has a one-on-one recruitment session with Spencer. Kurt  feels Glee paved the way for the kind of tolerance that allows Spencer to be out and proud.  Spencer insists that he paved his own way. They don’t part as BFFs.
Sue tries to convince Spencer to help her destroy the Glee club.
A power struggle emerges between Rachel and Kurt. There’s an issue over whether the two will be co-directors, or if Kurt will be an assistant.
Rachel, Kurt, Blaine and Sam have dinner with Will. Despite being rivals, they pledge not to undermine each other. Kurt is uneasy, but he keeps his cool in Blaine’s presence.
Jane is initially a Dalton student. She wants to become a Warbler. Blaine is actually really supportive, even enlisting Rachel to help her Warbler audition, but it is the rest of the all-male club that resist admitting a female. Jane ends up defecting to McKinley.
After the defection, Blaine accuses Rachel and Kurt of purposely undermining him.
Roderick is a senior, and a transfer student. He’s a shy fat kid, smart and nerdy. But when he sings, imagine Jack Black or Joe Cocker. He auditions for Glee club, along with the Cheerio twins, Mason and Madison.

OMG I DIDNT EVEN READ THEM BEFOR POSTING

Kitty Wilde makes an appearance! The first newbie returns.
*Kitty Wilde makes an appearance! The first newbie returns.
Kitty Wilde makes an appearance! The first newbie returns.
Kitty Wilde makes an appearance! The first newbie returns.
Kitty Wilde makes an appearance! The first newbie returns.*


----------



## Hamusuta

Jake. said:


> 602 plot details
> 
> Kitty Wilde makes an appearance! The first newbie returns.
> *Kitty Wilde makes an appearance! The first newbie returns.
> Kitty Wilde makes an appearance! The first newbie returns.
> Kitty Wilde makes an appearance! The first newbie returns.
> Kitty Wilde makes an appearance! The first newbie returns.*



iIMI SCNREMEAING


and if it was written by ryan then tina wont say much


----------



## Jake

more 602 details;

Dinner at Mr. Schue?s house is the new/old Monday Night Dinner
The couples Kurt/Blaine/Kurofsky, Quinn/Puck, Brittany/Santana, aren?t the focus of this episode. It?s all about recruiting new members for the Glee club. None of the couples have one on one scenes.
Brittany gives Kurt relationship advice, but it?s played for laughs (aka super-jokey Brittany speak.)
For Blaine, dating Karofsky is about shaking his life up post-break up with Kurt.
There?s a pep rally everyone attends, including Karofsky and Blaine. This happens after Blaine?s tiff with Rachel and Kurt.


also becca tweeted she is filming tomorrow #ded


----------



## Hamusuta

6x03 is called "Jagged Little Tapestry"

Song List:
“It’s Too Late” by Carole King – Sung by Kurt and Blaine
“Hand in My Pocket/I Feel the Earth Move by Alanis Morissette/Carole King – Sung by Santana and Brittany
“Will You Still Love Me Tomorrow/Head over Feet” by Carole King/Alanis Morissette – Sung by Mason and Jane.
“So Far Away/You Oughta Know” – by Carole King/Alanis Morissette – Sung by Quinn and Tina
“You Learn/You’ve Got a Friend” – by Alanis Morissette/Carole King – Sung by Rachel, Santana, Kurt, Brittany, Quinn, Tina, Puck, Quinn and New Directions

*General*
The alums decide to stick around another week to help out. Quinn, Puck, Brittany, Santana and Tina are on hand. Not Mercedes or Artie, though.
Kurt and Rachel come up with the idea of an Alanis Morissette/Carole King mash-up week. Kurt wanted to go classic, Rachel wanted something more modern and angsty. They compromise. The two continue to have power struggles. Rachel accuses Kurt of allowing his heartbreak to affect his work. She’s not wrong.
Jane, Roderick, Mason and Madison are members of the New Directions.

*Becky, Quinn and Tina*
Becky is still around too. She needs help with a boy. The others, including Sue and Roz Washington (she’s back!) worry because he’s not special needs. Tina and Quinn help in Becky’s quest to impress him. She lies about being in a slew of after school activities including the CPR society of America.

*Beiste, Sam, Spencer, and Sue*
Spencer wants a shot at being quarterback, but Beiste isn’t convinced. Sam champions Spencer’s ambitions.
Beiste is acting weird, and Sam and the team, including Spencer, are worried about her. It turns out she has a huge personal issue going on. Everybody, including Sue, promise to support her.

*Brittany and Santana*
Santana proposes to Brittany in front of the Glee Club. Brittany says yes. Kurt objects, due to his painful engagement and break-up with Blaine. They’re all too young to be married, he says. Santana tells Kurt off, pulling out every insult she can muster.
There is a very sweet scene, before the proposal, between Brittany and Santana. They lay in bed together in Brittany’s bedroom.

*Blaine, Kurt, and Karofsky*
Kurt runs into Blaine and Karofsky at the music store and they have a little awkward conversation. As they walk off, Kurt breaks into song. It’s a montagey duet between the two of them ensues.
Kurt apologizes to Brittany for his behavior in the choir room. She drops the news that Blaine and Karofsky have moved in together. She knows, because they asked her to decorate their new apartment. She gives him real advice. He should move on, date someone else. He takes her advice in, appreciatively, but continues to struggle.


QUINN AND TINA DUET SEND HELP IM HAVING TROUBLE FUNCTIONING


----------



## Jake

He only song I know is you ought know lol

Happy about Quinn and Tina duet tho. view anted one since we found love


----------



## Hamusuta

Jake. said:


> He only song I know is you ought know lol
> 
> Happy about Quinn and Tina duet tho. view anted one since we found love



hOW ARE U SO CALM IM LITERALLY SCAREAMINGGGGG


----------



## TheBluRaichu




----------



## Jake

Hamusuta said:


> hOW ARE U SO CALM IM LITERALLY SCAREAMINGGGGG



i told you like 582543053 times that it was 9am when i read it and i was so tired and my brain wasn't functioning properly so i couldn't get excited but now hooooooooly lord yaaaaaaaas u bet

really like both the songs, hope its like the feud mash ups tho, where one character sings one of the songs, and the other sings the other - i can really only hear tina on you oughta know and quinn on so far away

also brittana duet ))))

so happy, but quinntina omg ive been waiting since we found love for this


----------



## Jake

Glee Season 6 Episode 4 Song Spoilers – The Hurt Locker

Check out the song list for Glee Season 6 Episode 4 titled “The Hurt Locker.” Episode 6?04 was written and directed by Ian Brennan.

As far as I know, there are only 4 songs in this 6?04.  Yes, it is an unusually short set list, as there are usually 5 or 6 songs in every Glee episode.  As always, if I receive any updates, I’ll let you know!

Max George of The Wanted makes his debut in this episode. He plays Clint, the leader of Vocal Adrenaline.

Glee Season 6 Episode 4 Song Spoilers Setlist:

“*****” by Meredith Brooks – Sung by Sue Sylvester
“A Thousand Miles” – by Vanessa Carlton – Sung by Rachel and Sam
“Rock Lobster” – by B52s – Sung by Clint and Vocal Adrenaline
“Whip It” – by Devo – Sung by Clint and Vocal Adrenaline
* If you use my spoilers I would like a credit as mjsbigblog.com AND a link bank. Thanks a bunch!


I LOVE ALL THESE SONGS OMG

OMG THE FORUMS CENSORED ***** LOOOOOOOOL

I managed to get my hands on more Glee Season 6 spoilers. Next up, is Episode 4, titled “The Hurt Locker.” The action centers around Principal Sue Sylvester and her ongoing manipulations. Some of her schemes are what you’d expect. Some others…not so much! Could Sue be the savior of your favorite ship? Read on to find out!

Glee 6?04 features Kurt (Chris Colfer), Rachel (Lea Michele), Blaine (Darren Criss), Sam (Chord Overstreet), and the New Directions newbies– Roderick, Mason & Madison and Jane (Spencer is not in this episode). As far as I know, Mercedes, Artie, Quinn, Puck, Santana, Brittany and Tina, have left Lima. Figgins and Becky make appearances.
Clint, the leader of Vocal Adrenaline, is introduced. He’s played by The Wanted’s Max George.
Sue organizes a last minute glee “invitational” at McKinley in order to break the spirit of the fledgling New Directions.  Vocal Adrenaline and the Warblers are invited. They all assemble at McKinley for rehearsal.
Rachel asks Will to throw the invitational, otherwise her kids will be demoralized. Since it’s not a real competition, Will agrees. Also. It’s Glee and he has a soft spot.  Blaine is also asked, but he refuses.
Sue hypnotizes Sam to do her bidding. She suggests that he lead Rachel on romantically, which culminates in a kiss between the two. Rachel feels something and asks Sam out on a date. Only, he was in a trance when he kissed her and doesn’t remember it. Sam declines. Mostly because, he says, he’s still in love with Mercedes.
Blaine gives Rachel and Sam piano lessons.
Sue is not happy that Kurt and Blaine broke up. She schemes to get them back together: The Karofsky/Blaine apartment is invaded by a bear cub, sent by Sue.  During a date night at Breadstix, the restaurant is filled with the many men Karofsky has dated, courtesy of Sue.  Karofsky and Blaine are 3rd cousins, according to Sue’s ancestry research. Kurt is aware of her manipulations and is annoyed.
When Sue learns that Will plans to go easy on Rachel at the Invitational, she tattles to the Carmel High Principal. Clint and Vocal Adrenaline find out, and demand that Will resign.
Under Sue’s hypnosis, Sam steals Will’s mail. When Will catches him, Sam claims that Rachel put him up to it and is out to get Will. Upset, Will decides VA will go full-throttle at the Invitational.
Kurt and Blaine have a one on one moment. Kurt reveals that he’s about to go on a first date with a guy he met online. Blaine feels a twinge of regret. He realizes that Kurt really IS the love of his life, but he keeps that thought to himself.  However, he does share with Kurt that Sue’s schemes gave him second thoughts about his relationship with Karofsky.
When Kurt finally meets his date, he realizes the man he had been talking to on the telephone is in his 50s, with kids, just out of a marriage to a woman. Kurt is freaked out, but the man turns out to be sweet and good looking. They agree to go out again, but to begin as friends.
*If you use my spoilers I would like a credit as mjsbigblog.com AND a link bank. Thanks a bunch!


----------



## Hamusuta

Glee Season 6 Spoilers Episode 5
Sorry kids. No major spoilers for Glee Episode 5 yet. No songs, and no title. But I do have a couple of details. At this point, this is all I know. Sorry the info is Blaine/Kurt centric only.
If I had anything else, I would definitely post. And as soon as I DO have something else, I’ll be updating right here, so watch this space.
As we all know from the Glee Episode 4 “The Hurt Locker” spoilers, Sue REALLY wants Kurt and Blaine back together again. So, to that end, she locks them both together in an elevator.
Part of the locking-in-the-elevator plan has Sue scaring them as a Jigsaw-like character (from the Saw movie series). She rides a little bike.
Max Adler (Karofsky) is a guest star in the episode. Yes. Max is in more than 4 episodes.
I’ll be adding to this post as I find out additional details.


----------



## Jake

ok wtf since when was sue a klaine shipper what's going on.....

i have no problem with klaine getting back together, but it's only the 5th episode and they're ughhh (it even starts in the 4th). they shouldn't get back together until episode 10-11 at least... even ep 13 would be nice...
if they get back together any earlier imma be annoyed


----------



## oath2order

Praying they dont get back at all


----------



## Jake

oath2order said:


> Praying they dont get back at all



shut up we all know u are a closet klaine shipper


----------



## oath2order

Jake. said:


> shut up we all know u are a closet klaine shipper



Ew no


----------



## Hamusuta

Santana and Brittany (and possibly Tina) are returning for 6x06 or 6x07.

Santana's homophobic gran is returning for one of them as well.


----------



## Jake

Hamusuta said:


> Santana and Brittany (and possibly Tina) are returning for 6x06 or 6x07.
> 
> Santana's homophobic gran is returning for one of them as well.


Also becca is in more than one episode u forgot the most important detail


----------



## Jake

unique is back for 606 (or 607 but i think from memory its 606)
she is singing in a transgender choir with over 200 members, and she is speculated to be singing I Know Where I've Been from Hairspray


----------



## melissacrossing

hope you don't mind me jumping in here/randomly posting
there's not many people that watch/watched glee and play animal crossing
I named my town Lima (couldn't think of anything at the time)
i have a hate/love relationship with glee. 
but yay! I love Unique & Tina.


----------



## Jake

The Ryan Murphy-Brad Falchuk Fox musical will return Friday, Jan. 9 with a two-hour premiere starting at 8 p.m. before moving to its standard home on Fridays at 9 p.m. Jan. 16.

The series will air its 13-episode run over 11 weeks and conclude with a two-hour series finale on March 20.



i dont get this... there's 11 weeks for 13 episodes so are they basically saying that 601 and 602 will be the '2 hour premiere' and 612 and 613 will be the '2 hour finale'?


----------



## Jake

Dijon Talton tweeted a pic of the 609 script, it's called "2009"

so

1) they're doing a flash back episode
2) if you don't know who Dijon Talton is, that is the guy who played Matt Rutherford in S1 so he will be back

RIB really are giving the fans what they want wtf


----------



## oath2order

WELL THAT'S UNEXPECTED.


----------



## LaceGloves

Ew.

I mean...I watched the first two seasons of Glee! and then I just sorta stopped. It was okay from what I remember. c:


----------



## Jake

oath2order said:


> WELL THAT'S UNEXPECTED.



Terri back too apparently

From what I can tell, the episode will have Mercedes, Kurt, Artie, Tina, puck, Terri, Burt, karofsky and Matt (you can see the cast list through the page) Rachel, will, and sue all comes above Mercedes, so they're all cut off in the pic, but they're probably in the episode still.

Blaine and Sam aren't in the episode either - unless their names are firer down the list, but since they're main cast they shouldn't be that far down, and should be above Matt, at least. Quinn, Santana and Brittany are missing, too. 
Of course, they can always use old footage to bring back these characters so..


----------



## oath2order

When does this start again


----------



## Jake

oath2order said:


> When does this start again



never jan 5th or sth idk


----------



## Hamusuta

Glee is doing a flashback episode for season 6 called "2009". It is 6x09.

Tina, Artie, Puck, Terri, Burt, Matt, Dave, Merecedes, Kurt are all back for it.
Santana, Brittany, Blaine and Sam are not in the episode.
Filming info for tomorrow:

Filming for sure:
Lea, Jayma, Chris, Jenna

I think Kevin and Matt Morrison are also filming tomorrow. 

And there are a couple of stand ins that I think are usually new ND stand ins but I'm not positive who they're for.

I assume they're filming more flashback stuff tomorrow but I'm not sure. And I know Max was scheduled to work tomorrow so maybe one of those stand ins is for him. 

Lea and I think Matt Morrison aren't scheduled to film until later. All the others are there at the same time in the morning.







HELEPEPEP ME LOOAK T PRECIOUSUS TINAAAAAA <3 <3

THE HATHTHTTTTTT THE HATTTTTTT IM CYRRIINGHGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGG

I DONT KNWO WAHT THO DO WITH ALL THSES FELELEEEEESLSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS


----------



## Jake

Hamusuta said:


>



THEY LOOK SO CUTE BUT ARTIES HAIR IS WRONG UGHHHH


----------



## oath2order

I'm still waiting for Lea to cover "My Heart Will Go On".


----------



## Jake

oath2order said:


> I'm still waiting for Lea to cover "My Heart Will Go On".



if they dont do it then rip they are dumb

tbh i really expect it this season. Lea seems to like celine dion songs (since she requested '2 love u more' for nationals, but they gave her 'its all coming back 2 me now' but then were like 'soz' and gave her 2 love u more in 4x22) so i mean it makes sense for it to be in the final season but u never know with glee


----------



## oath2order

Jake. said:


> if they dont do it then rip they are dumb
> 
> tbh i really expect it this season. Lea seems to like celine dion songs (since she requested '2 love u more' for nationals, but they gave her 'its all coming back 2 me now' but then were like 'soz' and gave her 2 love u more in 4x22) so i mean it makes sense for it to be in the final season but u never know with glee



IKR. It'd be perfect for like of the final episode songs (Unless the last song is ****ing Don't Stop Believin' AGAIN).

It's kinda like how I was describing to my date last night. We both basically watch Glee for Lea Michele's covers at this point because she's awesome.


----------



## melissacrossing

a part of me is sad that glee is ending but then a part of me is happy since I will be free. 
I mean, i can finally leave the god awful glee fandom and like get a life


----------



## oath2order

melissacrossing said:


> a part of me is sad that glee is ending but then a part of me is happy since I will be free.
> I mean, i can finally leave the god awful glee fandom and like get a life








you're not jake or hamusuta


----------



## melissacrossing

oath2order said:


> you're not jake or hamusuta



I was browsing around and I saw this thread, hope it's okay if i randomly joined in, aha


----------



## Jake

*Glee: The Music, Loser Like Me*
Uninvited (Glee Cast Version)
Suddenly Seymour (Glee Cast Version)
Sing (Glee Cast Version)
Dance the Night Away (Glee Cast Version)
Let It Go (Glee Cast Version)






*Glee: The Music, Homecoming*
Take On Me (Glee Cast Version)
Tightrope (Glee Cast Version)
Mustang Sally (Glee Cast Version)
Home (Glee Cast Version)
Problem (Glee Cast Version)

Karma Chameleon will probably be added later since I'm pre sure MJS would've told us if it was cut.


----------



## oath2order

melissacrossing said:


> I was browsing around and I saw this thread, hope it's okay if i randomly joined in, aha



tbh i just wanted to use that image

any actual music leaks yet, not just song names?


----------



## Jake

oath2order said:


> tbh i just wanted to use that image
> 
> any actual music leaks yet, not just song names?



idk if Hamu posted this already






There's also very very veryyyyyyyy short (like 3 seconds) snippets of A Thousand Miles but there's no point posting them. I'd also assume there are *leaks* of Unique singing I Know Where I've Been, but since that was kept on the down low, I'm pretty sure no one's actually leaked it yet.
And I think they are doing location filming soon so if there's a song it'll probably leak, too (flashback to when Hung Up leaked bless)


----------



## oath2order

Eh, wasn't expecting much, and tbh, I'm not too interested in the songs thus far


----------



## Jarrad

I'd actually like this show again if it focused on a good storyline instead of trying to set up the next most irrelevant song.
I watched the season after they all break up where some of them are in NY and it wasn't amazing but it wasn't bad.


----------



## Jake

only songs that we know of that i actually care about;

suddenly seymour
take on me
problem
will you still love me tomorrow/head over feet
quintina duet
***** (this is gonna censor)


songs i kinda care about;

tight rope
i'll never fall in love again
i know where ive been


there's also very strong speculation of a kitty/rachel duet, so I really hope that happens.


----------



## Jake

608 songs;
At Last by Etta James - Artie and Mercedes
Hey Ya! by OutKast - TBA
I'm So Excited by The Pointer Sisters - TBA
Our Day Will Come by Ruby & The Romantics - Blaine, Brittany, Kurt and Santana

Sugar is back for 608 too!!!!!!


----------



## Jake

*Glee: The Music, Jagged Little Tapestry*

It's Too Late (Glee Cast Version)
Hand in My Pocket / I Feel the Earth Move (Glee Cast Version)
Will You Love Me Tomorrow / Head Over Feet (Glee Cast Version)
So Far Away (Glee Cast Version)
You Learn / You've Got a Friend (Glee Cast Version)


where is my quintina mash up (( i mean it's probs still a duet, but you oughta know was the only song i was looking forward to, since I love that song.....


----------



## Jake

PROMO


----------



## Jake

songs are out!

*Let It Go:* Same as original just Lea's voice LOL
*Uninvited:* Good. Same as the original pretty much, but no backing vocals. I like it a lot, actually.
*Sing:* kinda like it idk
*Suddenly Seymour:* I'm listening to this, and all I'm saying is "darren dont strain, darren don't strain" LOL ... wow Lea sounds good. WHAT THE **** WHY IS THERE SOME LIKE UPBEAT ROCK VIBE NEAR THE END WHAT THE **** THIS WAS GREAT UNTIL THIS CAME ON anD WAHT THE **** IT JSUT DISAPPEARS??? THEY CHANGE THE TEMPO FOR LIKE 5 SECONDS WTF AND DARREN IS STRAINING............................
*Dance The Night Away:* IVE HEARD THIS BEFORE I SWEAR THE VOICE SOUNDS SO FAMILIAR WHO IS SINGING MAYBE ITS MAX GEORGE???

*Problem:* Eh... It needs to grow on me. There's too much auto tune...
*Take On Me:* PERF
*Home:* I liked this a lot more than I thought. I hate the original, but I loved their version. Mason and Madison sound great. Only disappointment is this needs Mercedes.
*Tightrope:* THIS IS GREAT I JST KINDA WISH IT WAS A LITTLE TINY BIT FASTER IM ALSO GLAD THE INSTRUMENTAL ISNT THE WARBLERS AND THEY ACTUALLY HAVE INSTRUMENTS
*Mustang Sally:* I don't really know the original too well. His voice is really nice though wow. Wish you could actually hear Brittany, Quinn and Santana in the background... It just sounds likes studio singers tbh


>>>>> http://its-all-coming-back-to-me.tumblr.com/tagged/s6


----------



## oath2order

In retrospect I truly wonder how this show got popular.


----------



## Hamusuta

HAMUSUTA'S SONG RATINGS

6x01 - "Loser Like Me"

*Uninvited:* I like it, but i'm upset that it's not the same register as the original. Lea could of easily sang the high register idk why she didnt tbh. *7/10*

*Suddenly Seymour:* I only like this cuz of Lea #soznotsoz and ye wtf is with the music in the middle LOL *6/10*

*Let It Go:* This song is so annoying now its all u ever f***ing hear on the radio like ughhhhh i get it already. On the plus side yeah Leas voice is great and all but its just ugh this Let It Go phase needs to end. Now. *6/10*

*Dance The Night Away:* Don't care. *0 f***s given/10*

*Sing:* Blaine Jr. can't sing and Darren's falsettos are ear-cringingly terrible. *3/10*

6x02 - "Homecoming"

*Tightrope* - QUEEN. I never did hear Samantha sing before, she was one of the 2 newbies which I wanted to keep a surprise and I'm so glad I did, she absolutely slayed it! I have this song on repeat and she's already proven that she has an outstanding vocal range. I'm really excited to hear her duet in 6x03 now, Queen Jane slays.  *8/10*

*Home (Season Six) -* WHAT?! I DIDNT EXPECT IT TO BE THIS AMAZING OMG YAS.  This had SUCH a Season 1 feel to it, it makes me cry because it's one of those bittersweet songs that does that   There is a Puck/Tina verse AND a Santana/Tina verse?? IM SO DOWN FOR THIS. Holy ****, Madison's voice is pure angelic I absolutely love it and I hope she sings so much more. Mason's voice is okay, I don't think we have heard the best of it yet though and Spencer's voice is meh at the moment because on his verse he's basically just talking with Santana singing backup lol. But overall this was beautiful and I loved it so much  <3 and ye Jakes right if Mercedes had sung in this, it would of been perfection  *9.5/10*

*Take On Me* - I'll have to admit, it took me a while to get into this song. The first time I heard it I didn't think it was all that great but after a few listens I really did enjoy it. I'm glad Quinn got a proper verse in the studio version as well  and a Samtina verse in the studio version YASSSSSSSS   Overall the vocals are amazing, the tune is okay but some of the voice pairings go great together.  *7/10*

*Problem -* Honestly I was really looking forward to this, but in my opinion it is a hot mess. The vocals are average and the whole thing has a weird vibe to it, like it's been autotuned really weirdly I can't quite put it into words lol. Naya's rapping was terrible.  The performance will be better tho *5/10*

*Mustang Sally* - I honestly couldn't listen to the whole song. I have nothing against Roderick at all, his voice is amazing but the song is literally so boring I'm sorry ;( I didn't like his "Uh's" either LOL  Overall, great vocals, boring song. *4/10*

(when u rap worse than igloo australia)


----------



## Alyssa

My favorites atm are probably uninvited, suddenly seymour (looove darren & lea ♥_♥), home (i'm surprised they did this one, I really love the original!!), and take on me. So excited for season 6


----------



## CR33P

wait is this show is still running??


----------



## Alyssa

CR33P said:


> wait is this show is still running??



Yea, it's starting it's last season soon.


----------



## Jake

Alyssa said:


> Yea, it's starting it's last season soon.


OMG HAMU WHERE ARE U WE'VE GOT A NEW FRIEND








Alyssa said:


> My favorites atm are probably uninvited, suddenly seymour (looove darren & lea ♥_♥), home (i'm surprised they did this one, I really love the original!!), and take on me. So excited for season 6


I like all of them tbh. idk how much of this thread you've read but i'm really not that bigger fan of Darren's/Blaine's voice, but suddenly seymour is good (apart from the tempo change?/) and sing is amazing


----------



## Hamusuta

Yeah Blaine's voice is overrated tbh, I only like Suddely Seymour because of Lea.


----------



## oath2order

Lea is why i'm still watching the show she is <3


----------



## Jake

There is a performance of let it go out there somewhere but i cbf to find it and i cbf to watch it


----------



## Silversea

I really can't admit that I like this show. Because I don't really have the ability to appreciate it. Sorry. Not my sort of thing.


----------



## Chiisanacx

My favourite glee songs were My life, Bamboleo, We are young c:
I'm watching it for Kurt Hummel ~ I can't wait for the next season though.
Apparently Rachel goes back to Mckinley to teach the Glee Club because she doesn't make it at Broadway ; ~ ;


----------



## Jake

ok i just wathched 601, i'll do 602 later, because i dont feel like watching another episode right after the other (also coz 602 hasn't downloaded yet LOL)



Spoiler



- this is a pretty good way to start the season tbh
- rip her star
- start with rachel solo END WITH RACHEL SOLO SLAY
- why are they using her s4 photo shoot as theirs??
- rip hot dad 2k15
- this skip to the lima bean is so random
- they are playing instrumental of loser like me in the background (acoustic version)
- wait is the 6 month time jump at the start? or when she arrives home? or at the lima bean???
- blainchel is my fav blaine ship along with blina
- suddenly seymou sounds **** live
- plus the jump to this song was random
- WHY IS THERE A CREEPER DRNKING HIS COFFEE
- why did they make effort into showing where the piano comes from, but not the other instruments?? #logic
- LIMA GOD BLESS
- nice roderick cameo
- you can say what u want about sue but she is a much better principal than figgins
- sue x not learning names = otp
- kurt still in school bless
- rich is hot but stupid
- why is rachel there to "get notes on the warblers" but then blaine starts siging?? like he sounds good on the song but i dont get why he joined??
- WHEN DO WE LEARN ABOUT BLAINOFSKY
- why is rachel at mckinley so much?
- omg is that a prison parolee person idk??
- sues logic for rachel is on point
- eww klaine
- "waht changed" idk u turned into an annoying possessive toddler???
- pedo will and a fat baby
- this scene is cute tho
- RACHEL THE NEW CREEPER
- is this ma goerge or no??
- WAS THAT MAX GEORGE
- BT WTF IS RACHEL DOIN HERE
- rachel and will r cute
- looks like theyre gonna kiss tbh
- is this fat **** meanT TO BE BLAINE?
- MERCEDES
- WTF ISTHIS
- OK SURT NO THA FATTY IS KURT
- SAM EATING POPCORN
- SO MANY THROWBACKS
- PURPLE PIANA, ARTIE MUGGED, WTF
- "arent u incharge of the principals" aawks
- why doesnt rachel just go to another school already that has a glee club?
- odamn sue wanting to get in charge of everythin
- wtf kurt u creeper
- 602 JUST FINSIHED DOWNLOADING LOL
- WHERE IS BLAINOFSKY
- this is such a waste of a computer lab... i doubt there wasnt another pointless room they could have used.... or even just the auditorium?????
- "U INSULTED ME INFRONT ME MY BEAU COZ I FLEW 1,000 MILES TO HAVE SEX IN UR APPARETMENT' LOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOL
- BLAINKSFKY???
- SEBASTIAN EXISTS
- krofsky sounds different or is that just me??
- TOGI AND BOO BOO OMG EWWWW THIS SI GROSS
- KAROSKYS VOICE CHANGED TOO MUCH
- dat piece of paper bless
- "the cold never bothered me anyway" at the end was so cringy
- oh that was the end



ok even tho i said i was gonna wait i need to watch 602 now LOL


----------



## oath2order

Kill me.


Spoiler: Episode 1



Are the writers incapable of writing success stories for any of these characters? We've done the whole "loser" thing maybe try something different for your last season? No? Okay.

You didn't take any of your stuff in your room with you to New York?

Did you _seriously_ not call your parents? Did they not call you? Is the two of them breaking up purely so he can say "you need to lose everything so you can find yourself?"

So Figgins is a bitter coffee shop employee. I like it.

Every time I see Blaine singing it looks like he's taking a very painful ****.

I can't help put think everybody in that room was "will these people shut up"

Isn't the Pigpen illegal or something. Whatever.

Remind me how exactly how going back to Lima is going to help you for work study. Don't you have jobs.

Did the frame his jacket. This is a ****ing cult.

Good Dot is still the football coach.

Here secretary looks like someone from Orange is the New Black..."She's from the Ohio Department of Corrections." CALLED IT.

Darren Criss can't do emotional scenes and he sounds like he's about to get high-pitched into this: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ee925OTFBCA

No there isn't much else for sure. She burned like all her bridges.

Is Kurt seriously about to throw everything away. To move back to ****ing Lima Ohio?

Just use the stage for practice. Keep the computer lab.

Oh dear god this is awkward. Christ the nicknames make me sick.



This is gross


Spoiler: Episode 2



Oh. Interesting that they've given us a black girl. What's this drawing thing they're doing. Edit: Oh this has to do with Artie's storyboarding. Are they about to end this show making it a show about the Glee club. I stg.

No at this point can Rachel just file assault charges for the slushie thing. Again with the tired and old tropes.

Someone remind me who William had the kid with.

Why is women joining an issue? Isn't there only one woman in the school anyways?

Oh christ another creepy shower thing.

How did everybody manage to find time from their lives. Especially Puck. He kind of is in the military.

Rachel calm the **** down.

Um no Jane you have to audition like everybody else. Like ***** please.

Oh christ in a handbasket the Tea Party Patriots.

Yeah Jane kind of understands that like you can't force someone in. The team will hate her.

oh hai Kitty.

Aww Jane yay. Blaine is a child.

Mason is scary. Okay yeah these two twins are scary.


----------



## Jake

I wrote up episode 2 but then my net died so I couldn't post it rip.

I'll post it when I turn lappy on next


----------



## Chiisanacx

Aw has the new season come out already? ~ Hasn't been released in Australia yet ; ~ ;


----------



## Jake

ok here we go
rip i went out instead of watching the episode and then when i got home tennis was on and THEN when i was about to watch my internet cut out rip me



Spoiler



- wtf is this start
- "terrorist" wtf
- wtf sam
- why is sam so dumb now
- JANE
- WTF THIS SKETCH ****
- HUGH G. RECTION
- BECKY <3
- why are they making klaine sit next to each other
- ok theyre not nvm
- why is sam here if he isn't even a show choir director??
- FAT WARBLER OMG HAMU
- this warbler thing is mocking gay marriage its amazing
- did that say becky jackson computer lab?
- why dont they file them alphabetically??
- hummleberry arguments bless
- rip that voice
- ALUMNI
- tina!!!!!!!!!!!
- artie u perve
- wow artie ur drawings r so convenient
- MER I LOVE HER
- no one likes gless still bless
- roderick voice over wtf
- (At least his headphones r explaineD)
- crazy!rachel bless
- puckleberry scene but so pointless
- JANE
- JNE THE QUEEN
- i dont get it why would jane even want to go to this school when im sure she could go to daltons sister school or another private schoole???? and then we know from spoilers she joins ND so she's transfering from a private school to a public school just for a stupid glee club????? love jane but gurll u need 2 check ur priorites
- my vid is ****in up fml
- ok i closed it and opened it and its fixed
- "lemme see ur phone" 
- WTF ITS ****IN P AGAIN I BLAME MY INTERNET BEING OUT
- ok so unlike in the scripts rachel actually says tight rope and not stay with me, but makes me wonder if they originally planned to use stay with me
- STOP ****ING UP OMG
- why is kurt trying to recruit this guy if he doesnt know if he can even sing??
- JANE
- jane and rachel are bffs
- I LOVE HER
- TAKE ON ME IS OVER GET RID OF THE SKETCH THING
- GOD SQUAD
- OMG TINA
- SASSY MERCEDES
- FABREVANS SSTILL ECXISITS
- **** U WARBLRS
- wow blaine is being mature for once wts
- PROBLEM
- the start was so random tho
- THIS IS SO CJOPPED
- kitty
KITTY
KIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIITTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTY
OMFG
- this kitty scene is beautiful
- EPISSOE 5 PLS COME I NEED MORE KITTY
- IM GONNA WATCH THIS SCENE OVER 32752999935 TIMES
- i didnt even give a **** about that roderick scene coz KITTY ANRIGL AFASFJDSFD
- sues ournal bless
- sue stop making ppl join to destroy
- wtF FLESHLIGT
- that scene was pointless
- so much unholy trinity fanservice....
- BECKY "LISTEN UP *****ES"
- I LOVE HER
- o kk nvm "mckinley is academically on par with dalton" ok
- tina speaking da truth
- SUGAR
- TINA
- BLESS TINA
- damn home was p good
- kinda annnoyed we wont see kitty OR mer until 605..........
- and karofskys presence has been wasted in these 2 episodes......



- - - Post Merge - - -



Chiisanacx said:


> Aw has the new season come out already? ~ Hasn't been released in Australia yet ; ~ ;



it only premiered yesterday in the US.

Idk when it's coming out in Australia, I'd guess Feb. since the tennis would be over then, so they'd get more ratings.


----------



## Chiisanacx

Ohh thanks c:


----------



## Jake

Chiisanacx said:


> Ohh thanks c:



They're replaying the concert movie on Jan. 17 so it might start the week after that


----------



## oath2order

I hate how I nitpick everything



Spoiler



So is Rachel a teacher now? How is the money from her show going to pay for Glee club? How much is there? Judging by the ****-show it was, it's probably not much. Does she get paid? Where does that money come into?

also i'm sorry but the computer lab is a little more important than a glee club sorry not sorry

ALSO JUST PRACTICE IN THE AUDITORIUM???



Loved the Kitty bit though jake like when she came on I was like "YAS JAKE GONNA LOVE HER"


----------



## Jake

oath2order said:


> I hate how I nitpick everything
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> So is Rachel a teacher now? How is the money from her show going to pay for Glee club? How much is there? Judging by the ****-show it was, it's probably not much. Does she get paid? Where does that money come into?
> 
> also i'm sorry but the computer lab is a little more important than a glee club sorry not sorry
> 
> ALSO JUST PRACTICE IN THE AUDITORIUM???


i literally said the exact same thing lol, but I dont think rachel is actually a teacher, because i think it's been said in the past (early-mid s4 when finn was co-director??) you don't need a teaching degree to coach glee club because its "extra curricular" I think, plus it was semi-explained when blaine said he was coaching the warblers - p much if they think youre good enough then you'll get the job, regardless of your qualifications




			
				Jake. said:
			
		

> - this is such a waste of a computer lab... i doubt there wasnt another pointless room they could have used.... or even just the auditorium?????



the money thing isn't really something i'm too bothered by. I don't know how much it costs to run, and I don't know how much it costs to run a glee club (the only annoying part is how they have a piano which are like $10k and they're on a tight budget?? maybe it was just the original one in storage, or she took the one out of her house? iunno)
the berry dads are selling their house tho so I guess when that gets sold (i think that's in episode 6 or 7) maybe she uses that money to help fund it, too? Also I think the berry dads are also pretty wealthy so maybe they could pitch in to help her if needed? because iirc they paid for her to stay at NYADA (before she moved in with kurt), and since rachel didn't have a job at the diner until S5, I assume the berry dads also helped rachel pay her rent with Kurt (not sure how kurt paid since he didnt have a job and said vogue.com doesnnt pay so idk)

but yes kitty SLAAAAAY i have literally watched it 593979 times, i cant wait until ep5 where we see her again.
also rip i dont think amber is in 605 like i originally thought, so we have to wait until 606..........


but anyway, nitpicking/logic aside, i think these episodes were pretty good


----------



## oath2order

Well, for Glee they were good, I'll give 'em that


----------



## Jake

songs are out: http://its-all-coming-back-to-me.tumblr.com/tagged/s6

*It's Too Late:* I was excited for this but it sounds too weird without the backing vocals
*I Feel the Earth Move/Hand In Pocket:* YAAAAAAAAAAAAAS
*Will You Still Love Me Tomorrow/Head Over Feet:* YAAAAAAAAAAAAAAS their voices go together so good
*So Far Away:* SO HEAVENLY OMG
*You Learn/You've Got a Friend:* Eh... Needs more male voices


No bias but the episode really needed You Oughta Know (whether in a mash up or single), becausr there are no songs that make me wana get up and dance. everything is just easy listeners

iunno i really wasnt looking forward to any songs this week except so far away, so I really dont kow what to write for each one, because honestly i dont care (i mean the brittana duet is nice, but like?? idc about it even tho i love brittana??)

same with next week too... out of 4 songs, two are clint solos, and the other is a samchel duet and sue solo....... like #boring soznotso


----------



## Hamusuta

*Rankings*

1. So Far Away
2. Hand In My Pocket/I Feel The Earth Move
3. Will You Love Still Love Me Tomorrow/Head Over Feet
4. You Learn/You've Got a Friend
5. It's Too Late
*
Notes*

*So Far Away* - QUINA ****ING SLAYED ME AND I DIED AND WENT TO HEAVEN AND THIS SONG PLAYED YASSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS SO MUCH PERFRECTION IT JSUT HIT ME THIS IS ACTUALLY REAL LIKE OMFG <33333333 <33333 11/10

*Hand In My Pocket/I Feel The Earth Move -* BEST BRITTANA DUET YASSSSSSSSS. HEATHER VOICE HAS IMPROVED A LOT LOL 8/10

*Will You Still Love Me Tomorrow/Head Over Feet -* IM SO IMPRESSED WITH MASON LOL HE SOUNDED SO BAD ON HOME BUT SO GOOD ON THIS. their voices go nice together but there should of been more head over feet and less WYSLMT :/ 7/10

*It's Too Late -* Don't care. **** off/10

*You Learn/You've Got a Friend* - eh. It's not rlly my style tbh, i mean its nice and all but yeah lol. and also TOO MUCH ****ING PEZBERRY AGAIN LIKE SERIOUSLY GIVE IT A REST GLEE SORT UR **** OUT AND WHY ISNT PUCK ON IT **** YOU RIB. 5/10


----------



## chuchoo

Glee is still going? I haven't heard anything about the show in what feels like years


----------



## Jake

looks like 606 will be boring song-wise, too...

FRIDAY, FEBRUARY 6

[EDITOR'S NOTE: An audio description for tonight's episode of GLEE is available on the SAP Audio Channel.]

--"GLEE" - (9:00-10:00 PM ET/PT) CC-AD-HDTV 720p-Dolby Digital 5.1

KEEP ON DREAMING ON AN ALL-NEW "GLEE" FRIDAY, FEBRUARY 6, ON FOX



Brittany and Santana have some family convincing to do. Meanwhile, during a Burt Bacharach tribute week, Mercedes returns to Ohio to convince Rachel to pursue her Broadway dreams in the all-new "What The World Needs Now" episode of GLEE airing Friday, Feb 6 (9:00-10:00 PM ET/PT) on FOX. (GLE-606) (TV-14 D, L)



Cast: Lea Michele as Rachel Berry; Chris Colfer as Kurt Hummel; Darren Criss as Blaine Anderson; Chord Overstreet as Sam Evans, Jane Lynch as Sue, Matthew Morrison as Will, Dot-Marie Jones as Coach Beiste, Lauren Potter as Becky


Read more:

Listings - GLEE on FOX | TheFutonCritic.comhttp://www.thefutonc.../#ixzz3OkkrocKf


----------



## Rasha

the only thing lacking in this show are hot girls, ALL of them girls are hideous :/


----------



## oath2order

Jake. said:


> Mercedes returns to Ohio to convince Rachel to pursue her Broadway dreams



BUT SHE WAS ALREADY ON BROADWAY AND SHE ****ED IT UP

I STG THIS SHOW


----------



## Hamusuta

Jake. said:


> Meanwhile, during a Burt Bacharach tribute weekf








seriously if they wanted to make a tribute episode they could of at least made it someone good??



R-Cookies said:


> the only thing lacking in this show are hot girls, ALL of them girls are hideous :/


the only thing that is hideous here is ur attitude xo


----------



## Jake

I'm out atm but episode is downloading at home (actually it downloaded before I left but w/e)


I'll watch and post thoughts whenever I get home


----------



## Jake

i didnt get home until 1am and i had woke up at 6 that day so i was rly tired so i didnt watch but now i am



Spoiler



- at least this klaine thingy is somewhat mature
- this song is so random........
- this klaine flashback is creepy
- again, why are they putting effort into showing where the piano instrumentals are coming from but not the others??
- wow wtf is goin on
- this locker room scene seems random why is bieste randomly angry??
- jane speaking the fandom voice
- this is awks
- tina loves the newbies
- TINA TEAM ALANIS WHERE IS YOU OUGHTA KNOW OMG
- "SIT AND SMILE LIKE I DID FOR 3 YEARS" OMG TINA
- IT WAS 4 YEARS THO (unless she implying she didnt sit and smile for her senior year??)
- QUINNTINA BFFS
- BECKY
- "SHUT UP I KNOW"
- "*****"
- BECKY IN GLEE CLUB YES OMG LOL
- DID BECKY JUST CALL QUINN KITTY??
- YOU OUGHTA KNOW OMG BRITTANY DONT DO THIS TO ME
- BRITTANA KISS
- THEY R SO CUTE
- becky/darly interests me a lot
- she got 1 hnd in her pocket to pull dat ring out 
- TINA WEARING HER PTOHOSHOOT CLOTHES
- "that is how a mash up is done" no u gotta propose
- TINA SPEAKING THE TRUTH
- omg sue/spencer 
- KURT/RACHEL/SANTANA BLESS
- YES THE TWIRL DANCEMOVE I HATE IT THANK U SANTANA
- QUINN/BECKY/TINA BLESS
- 'ALRIGHT SLUTS IM OUT'
- this kurt/brittany scene is so random??
- at least her advice is good
- u went speed dating in 601 doesnt that count as a date u idiot
- ROZ BLESS LOVE HER
- OMG SHE STILL TIHNKS BECKY IS ROBYN
- THI IS GOOD
- DARYL BLESS
- IF THAT WAS ROZ'S ONLY SCENE I SWEAR
- WHY ARE THEY SINGING A ROMANTIC DUET WITHOUT AANY ROMANCE INVOLCED??
- kuRT STOP BEING A ****
- to be fair rachel does own the glee club since she used her money, so kurt should abide by her and kurt is doing it as intern for NYADA but whatever
- shE IS LYING ABOUT CANCER COZ SHE DOESNT WANA ADMIT SHE IS TRANS </3
- "JUST BURST IN LIKE MERCEDES" LOL
- so far away <333
- bcky come bk 
- TINA U TAKE DAT MERCEDES MOMENT
- "I ONCE TOLD A GUY I HAD 3 VAG'S AND WAS BUMMED WHEN HE REALIZED I HAD 2"
- OMG U CANT SAY PRIASE UR NOT MERCEDES
- omg brittany that was mean
- GO SANTANA
- becky and quinn have same hair style
- omG
- OMG SUE
- "ive felt like this my whole life" no u havent
- becky is too cute
- i hope darly comes back
- OMG BECKY
- WHERE ARE QUINN AND PUCK
- OH NVM
- i dont like the female twin at all


----------



## Hamusuta

I HATED 6x03 SO MUCH OMFG
AND THEY CUT THE QUINA DUET SHORT???
**** U GLEE #JUSTICE4TINA


----------



## Jake

Hamusuta said:


> I HATED 6x03 SO MUCH OMFG
> AND THEY CUT THE QUINA DUET SHORT???
> **** U GLEE #JUSTICE4TINA



that really didnt bother me since we actually got a good part of the song, and it got released so idc.
Also some *released* songs by other characters that weren't interrupted have gone shorter than so far away so....

ok i probs shouldve done this with my first thoughts post, but this is more of a belated review/complaint on the episode.

soznotsoz but...

1) the bieste thing.. i said i would wait until after i saw the episode before i judged this, so here. ITS SO POINTLESS AND STUPID..... i get that it's an important thing to do on TV but its so OC and ****ing stupid... like wtf. It just popped out of nowhere for this episode, and there was absolutely no mention of it at all in the past. Honestly just looks like the writers thought of this idea when writing this episode and decided to chuck it in... I mean, bieste appeared in either 601 or 602, and did nothing but yell at the football team?? all they had to ****ing do to make the storyline flow was to show her in her office taking some drugs, and leave it as a cliff hanger, and then wait until 603 for a proper answer, then it would go from drug addict > cancer patient > trans, which flows a lot better over 2/3 episodes instead of randomly popping up in 603... also wtf puck?? bieste/puck had a great relationship, she even helped him ****ing graduated, and helped each other when Finn died.... HE DID NOTHING THIS EPISODE??????? they couldve shoved him into the biests storyline (which honestly, makes a lot more sense than ****ing sam??) i dont know i just felt llike there were a lot of missed opportunities with that storyline (even tho if they're jsut minor) but i mean come on, puck and bieste had a ****ing duet......

2) mason/jane duet was so POINTLESS. like wtf really. they had no romantic ties at all (granted, they _might_ become a couple in the future, but we have 604 spoilers and there's nothing about them getting together - which doesnt bother me since it is the episode after, and we know nothing about 605 - but its a shortened season which pisses me off, and i dont want their storyliens only to be ****ing relationships... idk i just think the pacing was wrong and the duet was pointless (like it was a plot device for klaine... really?). it could have just been a twin duet, and they couldve changed the songs to be more friendship related than romance related (like they could have used youve got a friend for that mash up with will you still love me tomorrow instead of using it for that **** episode closer...) and then had Kurt could get emotional over their relationship (even if it is just sibling related, and not romantically involved) and start crying because of how close they are as friends because the jane/mason was just so pointless.. like he cried over a romantic song, not because of "romance" happening in front of him...

3) not from the episode directly, but man karofsky is being wasted??? when i heard he'd be back i was so excited, but he's done nothing. he's had literally one 10 second scene each episode, like??? i dont even remember blaine's with him until i see them together, most of the time i just think klaine is broken up... i get they did it coz they didnt wana upsst klaine shippers but holy **** its like theyre not even in a relationship and that theyre just friends.......


oh and i forgot to post before but 605 songs have been revealed





*Glee: The Music, The Hurt Locker, Part 2*

My Sharona (Glee Cast Version)
You Spin Me Round (Like a Record) (Glee Cast Version)
It Must Have Been Love (Glee Cast Version)
Father Figure (Glee Cast Version)
All Out of Love (Glee Cast Version)

my guesses; (excluding it must have been love and all out of love, since we already know those are the ND invitational songs) since matt was in the studio, i guess his is a solo (father figure?) though i can hear his voice on you spin me and my sharona. and since this is invitationals, one of those three songs will be a warblers song (probably you spin me since it comes before the first ND song), and based on the press release, how it says ND + kurt and rachel go out to get more members (since they need 12), i'm gonna guess my sharona is a ND + hummelberry song to recruit members like take on me.
----------------------
ok apparently ND sing father figure as well so then I guess will sings my sharona and the warblers sing u spin me


----------



## Jake

songs are out; http://its-all-coming-back-to-me.tumblr.com/tagged/s6

******:* omg I was scared about this coz I love the song and I knew it's perfect for Sue (as well as kitty, santana and quinn) but holy **** Jane sounds great - even tho it just sounds like the original LOL also the "ohhh ohh" parts sound rly nice
*Thousand Miles:* their voices go well together idk
*Rock Lobster:* i actually love the B-52's so much.... this sounds weird... his voice doesn't fit the song at all.
*Whip It:* YES I LOVE WHEN THEY ADD HARMONIZING VOCALS TO SONGS the ending is weird tho

all the songs sound like the original wtf

i also find it funny that will finally gets to enjoy his fantasy of giving his glee club classic 80's songs LOL (ala sweet dreams)

- - - Post Merge - - -

songs are out; http://its-all-coming-back-to-me.tumblr.com/tagged/s6

******:* omg I was scared about this coz I love the song and I knew it's perfect for Sue (as well as kitty, santana and quinn) but holy **** Jane sounds great - even tho it just sounds like the original LOL also the "ohhh ohh" parts sound rly nice
*Thousand Miles:* their voices go well together idk
*Rock Lobster:* i actually love the B-52's so much.... this sounds weird... his voice doesn't fit the song at all. and wtf they made like 59327923 cuts to the song TEHY GOT RID OF THE BOYS IN BIKINIS AND GIRL WITH SURFBOARADS BIT WITH THE DOLPHIN NOISE OMG
*Whip It:* YES I LOVE WHEN THEY ADD HARMONIZING VOCALS TO SONGS the ending is weird tho

all the songs sound like the original wtf

i also find it funny that will finally gets to enjoy his fantasy of giving his glee club classic 80's songs LOL (ala sweet dreams)


----------



## Jake

604 is downloading

also be prepared for lots of "what the ****s" nd "**** off klaine" in the spoiler coz i know they r gonna happen



Spoiler



- THERE IS WHAT LOOKS LIKE A CHEERIOS PERFOMNACE IN THE THUMBNAIL IM EXCITED
- oH IT WAS JUST PROBLEM FOR "HERES WAT U MISSED"
- why will at mckinley
- ok sue invited him over
- WILL HAS NO ADULT FRIENDS
- wtf is wrong with sue
- rip le car
- why is becky with sue
- awkward moment when sue has a pic of the s4 dont stop believing performance on her coarkboard despite it being part of rachels imagination
- it would have made more sense for sue to want to get klaine back together to distract kurt from coaching ND
- this is ****ing stupid
- SUE IS INSANE AND THIS HAS GONE FOR 4 MINS AND IS STILL GOING
- this is literally just ****ing fanservice
- this is pointless
- ****ing pointless
- like wtf seriously 100% fanservice
- sue acknowledging her previous voice over rip ur not brit
- why was that VA person checking out rachel
- WHAT THE **** WITH THIS DRONE
- omg i knew they were gonna show finn i knEW IT
- how did no one in VA not notice thre drone
- this episode is like a fanfic gone horrible wrong
- this is ****ing stuppid
- when did blaine and rachel become bffs last min he was mad at them for stealing jane
- WHY IS THERE A ****ING BEAR
- rachel x patti lupone
- wtf sam
- "learn piano" CALLED IT
- "i havent spent time alone wth a guy for a long time" r u forgettin about kurt??
- this is ****ed sue please stop
- wtf brad u psycho
- "i just got bored so i quit" LOL  -this was the funniest line in the episode
- whY IS BECKY HERE
- omg the first song
- why is sam so ****ing stupid
- WHAT THE **** WHY IS SHE IN THE DRAWER
- JANE <
- ok seriously, how havent these kids gotten sue detained for being psychopathic??
- emma doesnt even have OCD anymore so what was the point of her mixing up the stuf on her desk??? #continuity
- THAT ***** DIDNT EVEN HIT HER HEAD ON THE LOCKER YET SHE GRABBED IT LIKE IT DID
- ***** is beckys first official song <3
- omg dave is finally getting decent scenes
- blaines mom is called pam
- what is the point of rachel learning the piano ok srsly wtf
- my video is ****ing up during this samchel scene, its a euphemism for how i feel
- WTF FIGGINS
- FIGGINS FIRST NAME IS PRINCIPAL IS FINALLY CANON OMG
- ok is this srsly actual figgins or not like i get theyre both iqbal but wat
- THEY STOLE THAT "TWINNING" FROM AN AUSTRALIAN TV SHOW LAST YEAR 
- wtf sue
- i thought will only got teacher of the year once
- omg matt and joe and rory reference
- how does sue know he saw finn in the shower
- kurt dont be rude to figgins
- yes we understand klaine are broken up
- no kurt, finn was ur first love
- and blaine urs was jeramiah
- this is dumb
- whY IS RACHEL LEARNING THE PIANO THO
- i like the sogn and their voices but this is ****ed
- its been 30 mins and theyve only done 2 songs LOL
- sam the jerk
- sue casually hypnotizing sam with ppl in the locker room ok
- THEY JUST BROKE THE HYPNOTISM FOR COMEDY WTF
- harry hamlin isnt hot here gross
- RUN JOEY RUN
- "are u bipolar' LOL
- VA HATES WILL LOLOOL
- omG BECKY
- THEY HAVENT GIVEN CLINT A NAME YET DID THEY CUT SCENES



ok that episode was ****, it only got good at the end when the invitational started..

ALSO NEXT WEEK SO EXCITE BECUSE KITTY

AND KITTY SONGS ON MONDAY/TUESDAY YAAAAAAAAAAS


----------



## Hamusuta

as confirmed by some ****er on twitter:

My Sharona - The Warblers
You Spin Me Round (Like a Record) - The Warblers
It Must Have Been Love - Kitty Wilde and Spencer Porter w/ ND
Father Figure - Roderick w/ ND
All Out of Love - Madison McCarthy and Mason McCarthy w/ ND


----------



## oath2order

The Thousand Miles sequence:








Spoiler



this is the creepiest ****ing thing I have ever seen

that's a very accurate depiction of the psycho killer that Blaine is.

I think the Figgins bit is probably the funniest bit I've seen on this show in ages.

HOLD THE **** UP WERE THEY JUST DRIVING A PIANO ON THE ROAD.

THIS GIF FINALLY HAS A USE






Is she seriously making Sam commit a felony


----------



## Jake

songs are out; http://its-all-coming-back-to-me.tumblr.com/tagged/s6

*My Sharona:* thIS ISNT ACAPELL EITHER (oh i listneed to this before you spin me LOL but its in the EP ordeR). Ok I saved this until last but it sounds ****
*You Spin Me Round (Like a Record):* this isnt acapella wtf also this sounds messy (why did they turn it into a techno remix) 
*It Must Have Been Love:* why aren't there any solo lines ughh wow solo lines at the end ty
*Father Figure:* i like this tbh it feels smooth
*All Out of Love:* this is meant to be a twin duet but i swear i can hear jane

also these are songs for 606;

I’ll Never Fall In Love Again (Glee Cast Version)
Baby It’s You (Glee Cast Version)
Wishin’ and Hoping (Glee Cast Version)
Arthur’s Theme (Glee Cast Version)
Promises, Promises (Glee Cast Version)
They Long to Be Close to You (Glee Cast Version)
Alfie (Glee Cast Version)
What the World Needs Now (Glee Cast Version)


----------



## Jake

ok here we go



Spoiler



- ok there's a heres wat u missed thank u
- ok it starts right where part I ended bless
- wasnt the theme already old school?
- 'sleep inside one another' LOL
- 12 MEMBERS BLSS
- WHERE KITY IM GETTING ANXIOUS
- WTF SHE JUST GOT BROUGHT UP SO RANDOMLY???
- "CROSS DRESSING MERCEDES" LOL
- WTF SUE
- WALTER SLAMMED SUE LOL
- THIS IS SO CREEPY
- WHAT THE ****
- THEY SHOWED TE COME WHAT MAY DREAM SEQUENCE
- WHAT THE ****
- YE BECKY HOW CAN U ****ING FILM THAT
- WHY SI BECKY STILL HERE
- omG "WHAT ARE U TALKING ABOUT I HAVE A HOT BOYFRIEND" WAS FROM THE SCRIPT BECCA LEAKED THAT MEANS KITTY IS IN NEXT SCENE
- KITTY
- FABERRY
- "A CHUBBER" LOL
- OMG THEYRE DEVELOPING KITTY I LOVE IT
- THIS IS BEAUTIFUL
- eww klaine
- HEAD WARBLER ALMOST GOT A NAME
- their performance looks weird coz they are using a drum but its not being shown
- kitty come back 
- SAM Y R U SINGIGN
- OMG SUE LOL
- I JUST REMMEBERED RACHEL CALLED UNIQUE CROSS DRESSING MERCEDES LOL
- go away hypnotism
- OMG I WANNA KOW WHAT TEHS ONS ARE
- OMG SHE IS TELLING US
- WTF ARE THESE SONS
- SHE SHOULDVE SAID RUN JOEY RUN
- "theyre end game like us" stop breaking the 4th wall pls
- HE CALLED MER AN OLD HAG
- wtf am i watchin
- i would kick tha puppet over
- this is literally just ****ing fan service stop
- KITTY
- KITTY
- KITTY
- LOL KITTY/BECKY
- THUNDERBOLT69 OBV MEANS SOMETHIN WITH MICHAEL BOLTON AND 69 GOSH KITTY
- i'm stilll confused why they are trying to recruit spencer if they dont know he can sing (i mean i know they heard him on home, but before when kurt tried they had no clue)
- ur like 15 shut up
- LOL KITTY "SOMEONE HAS TO STOP U ROM AMRRYING UR BTOTHEER"
- WTF HE'S A POLICE MAN
- DALTON RUMBAAAA
- wtf
- KITY AND RACHEL ARE BFFS
- knew he was gonna walk in
- I HEARD SOMEONE SAY "DO U WEAR UR JOCK STRAP"
- ok why dont they just bang on the door now that ppl r there like i mean theyd know if ppl are there coz theyd hear the bell??
- I WANT WILL AND KITTY TO TALK
- where were cubbs and kitty in that scene
- this is ****ing stupid
- why are they performing if they havent explained their 12 members
- that kiss wa too long
- wtf sue
- wtf these flashbacks
- CROSSDRESSING MERCEDES LOL
- LOL WILL
- WTF THESE FLASHBACKS
- LOL SUE
- THEY TILL DIDNT EXPAIN THE 12 PERSON RULE WTFC
- WHY THERE A BOWLING PIN TROPHY
- CLINT FINALLY GETS A NAME
- WTF HIS ACCENT
- WILL/SUE
- OMG THE FORK
- "I SWEAR SWEET HOLY SATAN" I NEED TO STEAL THIS
- just report her u dumb ****s is this ****ing sebastian making blaine blind again andthey just be like 'lol we beat u at regionals xox'
- "what we'e acomplished in this week makes it feel like 2 weeks" LOL ACKNOWLEGING ITS A DOUBLE EPISODE PLSS TIO
- THEERES A PIG??
- I LOVE KITTY
- idk what mason said
- "i heard she tends to make everything about herself"??


----------



## oath2order

Spoiler



pleeza stop the word "Klainer"

I like that Kurt and Walter are still going out. I like Walter.

Is that a ****ing VHS what the hell. Also I love Becky.

KITTY. I love her now. "Faberry" jesus christ really

"Jump ship as soon as the real world invites her back" so basically now we know what'll happen at the end of the show ok.

Is nobody suspicious of this elevator. How many stories is this ****ing school that you guys didn't get suspicious of this.

Had to skip the first Warbler song because I hate it. Second still not as good as the original.

Oh god the ****ing hypnosis this is the creepiest thing in the world.

The police hung up on her? So basically he can get fired wtf

How is Sue not going to prison for a long time after the end of this.

The Bruno Mars setlist isn't old school wtf.

Blah blah yeah now they'll fall in love again.

Okay the Sue and politics bit was a little funny.

is this about to be a creepy incest duet. goddammit.

ah yes there are the spoilers kurt and blaine get back together in 6x8.

twelves members help I'm confused.

I LOVE SUE'S SECRETARY JUST LIKE "yeah that sounds about right"

"listen up noobs" Okay that's good Kitty. "fat boy gay boy creepy incest twins other girl" kek kek kek

twelve though.


----------



## Hamusuta

jenna has officially changed her name to
jenna yolo ushkowitz


----------



## Hamusuta

Here are the 6x07 songs:







1.	"You Give Love a Bad Name" (Performed by TBA)	Bon Jovi	
2.	"Same Love" (Performed by TBA)	Macklemore & Ryan Lewis feat. Mary Lambert	
3.	"All About That Bass" (Performed by TBA)	Meghan Trainor	
4.	"Somebody Loves You" (Performed by Chris Colfer and Darren Criss)	Betty Who	
5.	"Time After Time" (Performed by Lea Michele and Chord Overstreet)	Cyndi Lauper	
6.	"I Know Where I've Been" (Performed by Alex Newell)	Cast of Hairspray	

wow a klaine duet and a samchel duet?
glee are so unpredictable this season!!


----------



## oath2order

Hamusuta said:


> Here are the 6x07 songs:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1.	"You Give Love a Bad Name" (Performed by TBA)	Bon Jovi
> 2.	"Same Love" (Performed by TBA)	Macklemore & Ryan Lewis feat. Mary Lambert
> 3.	"All About That Bass" (Performed by TBA)	Meghan Trainor
> 4.	"Somebody Loves You" (Performed by Chris Colfer and Darren Criss)	Betty Who
> 5.	"Time After Time" (Performed by Lea Michele and Chord Overstreet)	Cyndi Lauper
> 6.	"I Know Where I've Been" (Performed by Alex Newell)	Cast of Hairspray
> 
> wow a klaine duet and a samchel duet?
> glee are so unpredictable this season!!




Songs 1, 2, 3, and 5 now that I see them, I'm jut like "yeah I was wondering when they'd do these"


----------



## Jake

My guesses;

*You Give Love a Bad Name* - Clint and VA
*Same Love* - Will & Unique or a group number
*All About That Bass* - Mercedes or Mercedes & Roderick
*Somebody Loves You (Performed by Chris Colfer and Darren Criss)* - given
*Time After Time (Performed by Lea Michele and Chord Overstreet)* - given
*I Know Where I've Been (Performed by Alex Newell)* - given


----------



## Hamusuta

Jake. said:


> My guesses;
> 
> *You Give Love a Bad Name* - Clint and VA
> *Same Love* - Will & Unique or a group number
> *All About That Bass* - Mercedes or Mercedes & Roderick
> *Somebody Loves You (Performed by Chris Colfer and Darren Criss)* - given
> *Time After Time (Performed by Lea Michele and Chord Overstreet)* - given
> *I Know Where I've Been (Performed by Alex Newell)* - given



#copiedfromme
#*****
#wasteofspace
#2fab4u


----------



## oath2order

Hamusuta said:


> #copiedfromme
> #*****
> #wasteofspace
> #2fab4u



he said who he'd think would sing the first three song

#noob
#*****
#can'tread


----------



## Hamusuta

oath2order said:


> he said who he'd think would sing the first three song
> 
> #noob
> #*****
> #can'tread



#urthe****ingidiot
#hecopiedmypredictionsfromourPRIVATEchatuknownothingabout
#canreadbetterthanurautisticass
#****off


----------



## oath2order

Hamusuta said:


> #urthe****ingidiot
> #hecopiedmypredictionsfromourPRIVATEchatuknownothingabout
> #canreadbetterthanurautisticass
> #****off



Okay calm down like seriously I came out here to have a good time and I'm honestly feeling so attacked right now.


----------



## Hamusuta

oath2order said:


> Okay calm down like seriously I came out here to have a good time and I'm honestly feeling so attacked right now.


----------



## Jake

the songs for 606 are out and i would post my thoughts about them as usual but tbh i dont give a **** about these songs at all so i cbf

http://its-all-coming-back-to-me.tumblr.com/tagged/s6




ok promises promises was good and i actually like it


----------



## Jake

downloading right now so will post once done
downloaded but family is coming over soon so i cant watch



also that 607 promo looks great


----------



## BungoTheElf

saw this show on tv earlier today :0
i had no idea what was going on or anything but the songs were really nice :D

that one girl's grandma though >:^(


----------



## Jake

lynn105 said:


> saw this show on tv earlier today :0
> i had no idea what was going on or anything but the songs were really nice :D
> 
> that one girl's grandma though >:^(



i cried when they had their first scene in S3 

that SL is basically the only one i care about in the episode tho LOL

ok i watched



Spoiler



- here's what u missed bless
- 'they were rly good' no they wrent the used sues emotional triggers
- samchel is so forced
- thiS IS SO FORCED
- THIS SONG IS SO RANDOM
- its so weird watching the episode after only hearing the songs once before hand
- wtf britney parens so random
- wtf this is so rANDOM
- this is one of the most random and forced episodes ever
- WHY ARE ARTIE AND SANTANA AND BITNEY RANDOMLY THTERE
- KITTY
- JANES HAIR
- SHAKIN MY HEAD IN #89 BLESS
- merchel friendship <3
- srsly tho why are brittana randomly back
- and artie wtf
- bartie nice to see u its been 4 seasons
- "it felt like u had nothing to do all year" LOLL
- SCISSORS LOL
- HEAVEN LEADS TO THE ANGELS NUMBER WHICH IS WHATEVER ITS CALLED I FORGET BUT CALLING IT NOW
- SO RANDOM
- artie walking bless
- why is blam here
- btw SPOILER ALERT i heard blaine has no speaking lines but sings 3 times LOL
- BOYS NUMBER IS TO GET RACHEL BACK TO BW CALLING IT NOW
- brittana <3
- wtf brittany-
- was that peter pan line reference to 519?
- omFG THIS FONDUE FOR TWO IM LAUGHING SO ****ING HRD HHAHAHAHAHAHAHAH
- i wanted to see all of it **** u santana
- o i forgot the boys number was arthurs theme this makes sense LOL (but i still called it)
- OK BLAINE SPOKE
- INB4 THATS HIS ONLY LINE
- LOL BRITTANY IS FAMOUS
- I LOVE BRITTANA SO MUCH
- "HOW YOU SOMETIMES DYE YOUR HAIR BLONDE FOR NO REASON" LOL
- the only song thats flowed was arturs theme
- close to you semi does but still
- is sam singing close to you about mercedes??
- yes he is
- "2 minutes ago it was ok 2 touch ur boobs"
- samcedes is nice
- mer met a boy <3
- "all bout that bass" FORESHADOWING
- merchel <3
- rachel x broadway <3
- didnt rachel tell kitty last episode she "wasnt going anywhere" ok then
- the height of rachels hands changed each camera angle #ERRORS
- I LOVE BRITTANA BUT THIS IS SO FORCED
- "even tricking a sick old woman" LOL
- brittany slam
- brittana
- kinda happy abuela isnt being 100% compelte in this episode, so looks like they'll convince her in 608
- lol brittana
- wait is this wills first appearance in the episode?
- blaine gets 2 lines
- KITTY LINE??
- YAAAAAAAAAAAAAS
- emma stand in why not just use jayma ughh



the episode was aactually good it was just the crappy tribute that i hated


----------



## Jake

songs are out: http://its-all-coming-back-to-me.tumblr.com/tagged/s6

*You Give Love a Bad Name:* i really dont like this song bcos two ppl who i dont like and who cant sing sung it as a duet at my school so idc about this cover
*Same Love:* unique i have missed u. wills rapping is rly bad tho
*All About That Bass:* it's nothing special but it sounds really nice. roderick's voice goes pretty well on the song, surprisingly.
*Somebody Loves You:* never heard the original, but i really like this. this is meant to be a klaine duet, but i'm almost certain i'm hearing rachel on some parts (maybe it's a prominent studio singer??)
*Time After Time:* sam sounds so pitchy eww. other than that it sounds like the original
*I Know Where I've Been:* i cried


also these are the songs for sectionals;

The Falconers (from the John James Audobon Institute for Rehabilitative Ornithology) sing ?Broken Wings?
Vocal Adrenaline sing ?We Built This City" and "Mickey?
New Directions sing ?Take Me To Church" (Roderick with Kitty and Jane), "Chandelier" (Madison and Kitty with back-up Jane), and "Come Sail Away" (Mason, Madison, Kitty, and Spencer)


----------



## oath2order

I really hate "Come Sail Away" it's one of those songs that get stuck in my head and i hate it >.>

Eh, tbh would have preferred Time After Time as a Rachel solo.


----------



## Jake

oath2order said:


> I really hate "Come Sail Away" it's one of those songs that get stuck in my head and i hate it >.>
> 
> Eh, tbh would have preferred Time After Time as a Rachel solo.



SAME SAM SOUN DS SO BAD WTF


----------



## oath2order

Jake. said:


> SAME SAM SOUN DS SO BAD WTF



I know it's weird for me to say since I get mistaken for a female all the time on the phone at work, but he sounds way too feminine in there. USE YOUR NATURAL VOICE.






I'd call this a good cover of "Time After Time"

Let's see, the rest.

*You Give Love A Bad Name* was pretty good. I think it was the first song this season I've really liked. The choruses were really good.

*All About That Bass* was not that bad. 

*I Know Where I've Been, Same Love* and *Somebody Loves You*, I've never heard the originals. No judgement.


----------



## esweeeny

i love alex gooot<3


----------



## Jake

ok finally got some down time to watch

also this episode, 608, and 2009 are the eps i am most looking forward to, so lets hope they live up to my expectations.



Spoiler



- this is a good opening A+
- why are VA rehearsing without will present
- o pedo!will explains
- OMG I JUST REALIZED EMMA IS IN THE EP YAAAAAAAAS
- wemma omg dat timing
- EMMA BETTER HAVE MORE SCENES
- fun fact, 601 aired here last week and they got rid of the "fox presents" thing down the bottom LOL
- ok what country is clint from like i know max it english but what is clint
- uniques appearance is so random
- wtf
- THEY HATE HIS RAPPING LOL
- "STOP RAPPING" LOL
- "they'll go into will schuester mode and do an entire week about tolerance" LOL
- why does bieste get a voice over
- why didnt dot use a deeper voice
- and no this isnt the life u always wanted
- o wait dot is using a deeper voice
- fat shaming continues
- IM STILL ANNOYED THEY DIDNT HAVE DOT CUT HER HAIR
- samchel is stll random
- KITTY
- why is blaine randomly here
- omFG THEY NEED TO CUT DOTS HAIR IT LOOKS SO OFF
- "newly boobless" LOL
- didnt kitty call marley boobless in like S4 gosh sue get ur own nick names
- "yeah so shut up" LOL KITTY
- omG I WANT MY KURT AND ARTIE DUET
- "which one of those rock lobsters was it" omFGGG
- whta is his accent idk what hes saying
- EMMA
- why does mason/billy randomly hae earrings now
- all abot that bass was rly fun
- when did samchel actually start dating tho
- SPENCER AND KITTY ARE BFFS
- ok srlsy tho i love kartie but why is there so much kartie like in 602 kitty hated him wtf
- he got fired thats waht happened
- blaine u kinky boy
- OMG WAAS THAT THE MOOSE FINN GAVE HEER IN S3 CRISTMAS EPISODE
- OMG IT WAS A PIG NOT A MOOSE
- "ur right i sholdve called" umm u have had 0 interaction
- PRINCIPAL GUNDERSON
- ok ready 4 break up
- (and subsequently shotgun marriage)
- why are they trying to make this emotional theyve had like no actual couple interaction
- IM SO DISAPPOINTED THEY NEEDED MORE SCREENTIME TOGETHER OMG
- GOOD THEY HUGGED
- WALTER YAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAS
- somewhat likable blaine
- wow will smsart one
- unique needed more screentime
- IM CRYING
- *SPOILERS* if sue is so mad at VA for ****in over sheldon then why does she end up coaching them


----------



## Jake

didnt write about songs last week coz i didnt care for any excpt im so excited,and hey ya (i havent even listened to the oter two LOL)


but now am watcing the episode



Spoiler



- MARIBEL
- OMFG PART OF ME WONDERS HOW MUCH OF JEN'S DIALOGUE IS ADLIBBED LOL
- TINA
- "i find it rly hard 2 track ur relationship' preach
- THIS WEDDING DRESS SCENE IS PERFECT
- why does mer have a tiara tho??
- DONT KILL THE CHICKEN
- "u an d i met coz she put us on the cheerios" welp there goes headcanon brittana knew each other since they were babies
- 'PRAISE"
- wtf this random break up
- i like how walter wasnt a one episode character
- TINA
- wtf her hair was so short
- why is blaines mom randomly here i dont get it
- SUGBA
- SHE HAS LINMES
- OMFG
- omg barole had their second(?) kiss
- diva brittany omg
- SUE BOUGHT ALMA CALLING IT NOW
- knew it
- thiS IS LIKE FORCED MARRIAGE
- mer singing the wedding songs bless
- this song is nice
- "outed" nice to see they didnt forget that
- THE DOVES KITTY GOT HER WISH
- LOL
- OTP LOL
- HEY YA IS SO GOOD
- TIKE
- **** THIS IS INTENSE
- **** tike kiss
- TROUBLETONES REUNION IVE WAITED FOERVER
- SUGARS DANCE SOLO IM LAUFHINF OMFG
- THIS IS SO BAD THEYRE HAVING WHITNEY MOUTH SAN TANA AND BRITTANYS LINES OMG
- interesting the episode wont end in a song...... inb4 boring ending'
- puck x moms still lives coz no quinn rip
- SUGAR DANCING ALONE AWWWW IVE MISSED HER <3
- SPOILER: jane/mason like each other next episode, they should have made them look longingly at each other during our day will come coz their last interaction was their duet in 603.........
- YES I JKNEW THIS WAS TUESDAY LUNCHES AGAIN
- TARTIE
- ITS TARTIE
- SHE HAS HONEY MOON TICKETS CALLING IT NOW
- #predictable
- FABERRY
- FABERRY
- FABERRY
- FABERRY
- FABERRY
- FABERRY
- FABERRY
- FABERRY
- FABERRY
- FABERRY
- FABERRY
- FABERRY
- FABERRY
- FABERRY
- FABERRY
- FABERRY
- FABERRY
- FABERRY
- FABERRY
- FABERRY
- FABERRY
- FABERRY
-


----------



## oath2order

that last bit jake WHAT!?!


----------



## Jake

oops i guess i forgot to delete it LOL

just pretend it is another faberry

also that was defs my fav episode of the season


----------



## oath2order

the faberry is what I meant???


----------



## Jake

oath2order said:


> the faberry is what I meant???



SUE. MENTIONS. FABERRY. AT. THE. END.


----------



## Jake

well i didnt do the songs monday and  i guess jesus was on my side coz for some reason the 611 songs leaked like a week early LOL
http://its-all-coming-back-to-me.tumblr.com/tagged/s6

*609*
*Lose My Breath:* i actually really like this LOL. I mean I would've preferred a girl trio like anyone else, but this isn't too bad either (come @ me hamu)
*Friday I'm In Love:* it's smooth, i like it.
*I Want to Break Free:* could be better. the lack of backing vocals bores me, and honestly, i've only listened to it once - it's not as memorable as it could have been
*Uptown Funk:* YES. this sounds amazing. I would've preferred it to be a Jane solo, but spencer and roderick don't actually make the song any worse, and I actually like their voices on it.
*Break Free:* YES. like uptown funk, would've preferred this being a rachel solo but meh, she sings enough on the song for me to be happy. I found beiste's inclusion odd tho?? here's hoping it has some context to his storyline
*Cool Kids:* meh. it's nice to finally have a song that all of ND sing on but i mean they could have chosen a better song.

*610*
*Rather Be:* YES. PERFECT. the original is one of the few songs that is really important to me personally, and i'm glad they didn't **** it up. my only complaint is that spencers first verse it really weak, but the rest of the song is so good it's easy enough to over look that
*The Trolley Song:* meh. I don't really care about it. I mean, i'm interested in the sue plot, but I dont know enough about it to be invested in it...
*Far From Over:* i actually really like this song, but i feel no attachment to it because it's sung by VA and idc about them
*The Final Countdown:* this is one of my top 10 least favorite songs, i hate it so much - but glee actually did a good job. I don't think it's anything to do with the song cover, but the fact i think it works really well with the Sue/Will plot. they've been rivals for the longest time, and the final countdown just seems like an epic song choice to tie their story off.
*Rise:* for an original song with help from darren i didn't think i'd like it,  because i'm not really a fan of darren's music, but this is pretty good. Everyone sounds good on it, but there's not a lot to compare it to because there's no original arrangement, this is the original. That said, i dont think the chorus flows at all. i'm defs looking forward to the second song darren helped with in the finale (also i'm confused as to why they're randomly doing an original song? we know they're not performing any for sectionals so??0


----------



## Jake

ok here we go, i'm actually really looking forwrad to this epispode



Spoiler



- that moment u realize this could have been 2009 but then they switched them last in rip
- omG NEWBIES FINALLY GETTING SL
- OMG I SHIP SPENCER AND FINNEAS ALREADY EVEN THO I DONT EVEN KNOW HIS NAME LOL
- "hike up ur shorts' yes thAK U
- i only listened to the song once so i dont remember how it starts but if this random piano instrumental turns into friday im in love imma be so mad bcoS WE ALL KNOW HOW I FEEL A BOUT FORCED SONGS
- OK IT DIDNT BLESS
- ALLISTER OK HE HAS A NAME
- I SHIP THEM
- "body fat awareness week"
- ok drone is back and has some explanation
- i keep thinking this guy is actually meant to be like 7 but then i remember bar mistavagsad (idk how to spell) are for when u turn 13..... why kitty was like 15 in S4 there is not a 2 year age gap between them then ok
- RACHEL/JEW I SHIP IT
- IM LAUGHING ITS LITERALLY LIKE A DANCIN G FETUS
- will is clamming pedo!will is canon once again
- why are their reactions going from "wtf" to "omg this is so good" eachshot???
- HE SAID *****ES HE IS BECKY 2.0
- his acting is so terrible tho
- omg stop yelling its so bad
- JANE
- **** WHY ARE WE ONLY GETTING NEWBIE **** THIS LATE IM SO MAD ITS PERFECT
- INBRED TWINS IS OTP
- THAT SCENE WAS PERF
- WILL JUST SAID "BRO MITSVHAHDASAFAH" I WEAR
- odamn rachel jew
- wow ok so the newbies r annoyed tnhey dont get to sing ok
- "there is no tougher audience than... " "JEWS!!" OMFG KITTY
- ok mason was like uber weird in 602 and now he's normal wtf is going on
- beiste wat r u doin
- his acting is so bad omgf
- ok good sue admits she is **** at dancing that waas always something that bothered me how sue was the coach of the cheerio's but was a **** dancer
- IM SO MAD GLEE Y U DO DIS
- pedo!will continues
- remembering 603 
- shut up madison
- LOL OMFG
- wow this is even more forced than the first time i thnought ht was gonna sing it omg
- HIS ARMS WTF


Spoiler











- maybe spencer wants him coz he is flexible so they'll have good sex??
- who are these random band ppl
- why is fatty singing along?
- KITTY/SPENCER BFFS I SHIP IT SO HARD
- ok so let me get this straight if spencer is randomly singing a song in front of the club for no reason why cant mason and jane just do the exact same thing???
- ok it was for the b ar
- ok uptown funk singers
- pedo!will is shipping them together to become bffs
- fatty you've used the word **** twice expand ur vocab pls
- ok so i am guessing break free/uptown funk/i want to break free are ack to back... im not looking forward to 3 songs spammed into 10 mins...
- this song sounds better than the first time i listened to it lol
- omg i finnally get it "i want 2 break free from my twin sister" oops
- why are his earrings randomly gone
- "post modern gay" are nicknames the only continuity this show remembers
- no offense but i holpe theyre all aware that if he falls whoever he lands on will probs die
- fatty only ND member to get more than one voice over ughhh wheres my kitty VO
- go kitty go
- ok at least theyre not back to back
- kitty y r u on stage u were meant to be getting butt wipes
- IM SO MAD WHY DID IT TAKE 9 ****ING EPISODES FOR THEM TO GET FOCUS
- who r these randoms
- "shut up dreidel" omg
- omg sueLOL
- I SHIP THEM
- OMFG THEY KISSED
- THEY ****ING KISSED
- THEY KISSED IN THEIR FIRST EPISODE
- wtf you cant perform a song and then cut out the bridge that just ruins thne whole flow and structer wtf
- LOL
- OK MYRONS AGE IS ANNOUNCED
- OK WTF
- OK OK NBD
- SHE JUST SPALLED HER OMFG
- OMG KITTY GAVE HIM HER PANTIES
- omg myron u pedo
- eww green this is gross
- KITTY DID THE THING
- OMFGGGGGGG




- SHE DID IT AGAIN
- OMG THAT WAS PERF


----------



## oath2order

that guy's arms jake

im dying

what happene ther


----------



## Jake

oath2order said:


> that guy's arms jake
> 
> im dying
> 
> what happene ther



HE IS DOULBE JOINTED AND SPENCER WANTS HIM FOR THE KINKY SECKS


----------



## Hamusuta

Doing 6x09 review because Jake keeps telling me off for not posting xo



Spoiler



-LMAO FATTY RODERICK TRYNA DO PUSHUPS

-Spencer is so hot can he be with me instead pls

-HAHAHAHAHA FATTY IS SO FAT LOOOOOOOL HE FELL FGT

-Both of their acting is atrocious im cringing soznotsoz

-Finneas isnt even hot wtf Spencer im hotter CHOSE ME

-wtf this is so cringy

-mmmm yassss take ur shirt off now

-okay im bored of these 2 now **** off fatty

-I ship Sue and this *****

-Oh **** here we go with this myron ****er

-Myron please **** off and drown yourself

-ohmgod

-Skipping this ****

-Did he just swear wtf he is 11

-Madison finally got a line!!!!!!1

-So did Mason!!!!!11

-None of the new boys can act :/

-I think ur the worst Rachel!!!

-Yassss spoiled little rich kid!

-Glee seriously stop with the meta jokes they arent funny

-Pls stop making Madison a ***** i actually like her

-Kitty can u just steal the spotlight im bored

-Myron shut the **** up you scrotum sucking rat

-Jane <333333

-Kinda shipping Janson tbh

-I dont give a **** about Roderick and Spencer storyline **** off

-Oh boo hoo u little ***** go ****in eat a pizza

-Will watching boys do athletics after school xo

-Madison pls just let it be xo

-Lmao at the STOP CUTTING *****

-Friday In Love is sucha  boring song but spencer is hot so its okay

-Kitty <33333333

-He's not even that great of a singer tbh

-That was the most awkward performance idk how2explain but it was

-LMAO AT RACHELS REACTION

-Oh Myron **** off please i hate u

-Ugh why

-I want to break free has some weird editing in it what was Adam thinking

-Ok im bored next song please

-mASON SHUT UP THIS IS GOING ON FOR TOO LONG

-Cringey acting, cringey relationship

-HAHAHAHAHA PLEASE FALL

-FALLLLLLLLLL

-Awwwwwww

-Double ugh cuz now the rat is free

-Ugh that could of been a Spencer/Jane duet

-Mason and Kitty dancing together in the background <3

-Will why are u still a main character tbh

-CRINGE

-Sue actually speaking the truth tho

-This alistair guy is creepy and kind of Joe 2.0 soz

-Hippieeeeeee

-Speakin da truth tho

-Wow desperate much

-BUT HOT KIS S YASSSSSSSSS

-I just noticed, where tf is Kurt

-Oh yeah, honeymoon

-RIB shoving Samchel down our necks is getting boring

-I hope Spason drop him

-Awwwww

-Yeah right u eat 5 bags of cheetos per minute u fat ****

-I hate Myron so much he needs to die please

-Wtf he is the gayest ****er i've ever seen why is he hitting on Kitty

-Will flirting with Rachel LOL

-WAIT hippie actually joined???

-KITTY DID THE FAC ELMAO

-This is the worst choreography i've ever seen wtf

-**** episode bye


----------



## oath2order

Spoiler



The Kitty line was Line of the Year.

oh my god kitty "can we just get a ladder"

skipped uptown funk because **** that song

"Sometimes I can't help but look at you the same way I did when I first met you" calm the **** down will god you're creepy


----------



## Jake

ITS A ****ING TINA SOLO

http://fyeahgleeclub.tumblr.com/post/112595772946/i-kissed-a-girl-glee-cast-version


----------



## leahhhhaaaaa

Love Glee! Sad that Cory Monteith died, the show will never be the same without him; i cried at the episode commemorating his death!


----------



## Hamusuta

IM ****ING SCREAMING YASSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS

YASSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS

Popular - Kurt Hummel and Rachel Berry
I'm His Child - Mercedes Jones
I Kissed a Girl - Tina Cohen-Chang
Pony - Artie Abrams

*Ranks this isn't bias at all i promise*

1. I Kissed a Girl
2. I'm His Child
3. Popular
4. Pony

*Notes*

I Kissed a Girl - hUAAAAAAAAAAWHHHHHHHHhhhhhhh JENNA U SLAY ME SLAYYY MEEEE U SLAYYYY I CRYING LOOK THESE REAL TEARS ONE LAST TINA SOLO BEFORE THE SHOW ENDED WAS ALL I WANTED AND ITS TRUE I CAN DIE IN PEACE TY LORD JESUS TY IM CRYING ITS SO BEAUTIFUL THE PIANNAO THE RASPY CURVE ON JENNAS VOICE IT ALLL PERFECT IM CRYING TY JENNA USHKOWITZ FOR EVERYTHING I LOVE YOU ;( ;(  :wub:  :wub:   :queen:  :queen:

I'm His Child - Okay, I admit I thought this was going to be really boring. IM PLEASTENTLY SURPRISED. Amber absolutely slayed this her vocals are incredible <333333333333  :dance: 

Popular - This is hard to explain. But it's exactly how I thought it'd be so I'm not really that surprised?? i mean, omg idk how 2 explain iprobs sound like an idiot right now but tbh when do i not sound like an idiot so......   I MEAN I LOVE IT ITS JUST, NOT SURPRISEING THAT MAKES SNSE?

Pony - nooooooooOOOOOOoooooo. i loved the backing WOB WOB WOBS in this ssong and they changed it to piano. it just doesnt go imo i dont rlly like it, kevin sounds nice but   wsobs


----------



## Jake

Hamusuta said:


> IM ****ING SCREAMING YASSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS
> 
> YASSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS
> 
> Popular - Kurt Hummel and Rachel Berry
> I'm His Child - Mercedes Jones
> I Kissed a Girl - Tina Cohen-Chang
> Pony - Artie Abrams
> 
> *Ranks this isn't bias at all i promise*
> 
> 1. I Kissed a Girl
> 2. I'm His Child
> 3. Popular
> 4. Pony
> 
> *Notes*
> 
> I Kissed a Girl - hUAAAAAAAAAAWHHHHHHHHhhhhhhh JENNA U SLAY ME SLAYYY MEEEE U SLAYYYY I CRYING LOOK THESE REAL TEARS ONE LAST TINA SOLO BEFORE THE SHOW ENDED WAS ALL I WANTED AND ITS TRUE I CAN DIE IN PEACE TY LORD JESUS TY IM CRYING ITS SO BEAUTIFUL THE PIANNAO THE RASPY CURVE ON JENNAS VOICE IT ALLL PERFECT IM CRYING TY JENNA USHKOWITZ FOR EVERYTHING I LOVE YOU ;( ;(  :wub:  :wub:   :queen:  :queen:
> 
> I'm His Child - Okay, I admit I thought this was going to be really boring. IM PLEASTENTLY SURPRISED. Amber absolutely slayed this her vocals are incredible <333333333333  :dance:
> 
> Popular - This is hard to explain. But it's exactly how I thought it'd be so I'm not really that surprised?? i mean, omg idk how 2 explain iprobs sound like an idiot right now but tbh when do i not sound like an idiot so......   I MEAN I LOVE IT ITS JUST, NOT SURPRISEING THAT MAKES SNSE?
> 
> Pony - nooooooooOOOOOOoooooo. i loved the backing WOB WOB WOBS in this ssong and they changed it to piano. it just doesnt go imo i dont rlly like it, kevin sounds nice but   wsobs



this is how i picture u n d me after hearing tina solo


----------



## Jake

ok lets go



Spoiler



- damn that 'heres wat u missed' was *almost* as good as tinas for props
- HER HAIR
- omg kitty is bffs with everyone
- where is rachel tho
- JANE BETTER GET CLOSURE WITH THE WARBLERS I S2G
- SRSLY WHERE IS RACHEL
- KITTY U GO GURL
- "she is in NY on some business' iirc kitty didnt wanna join coz she knew rachel would jump to NYC as soon as she could, and shne did and kitty didnt get mad??
- omFG JANE IS UPSET/ANNOYED OR STH IM SO HAPPY
- gay warbler pls
- i can only imagine myron is either like 'so much sexual tension' or 'wtf'
- BEKY
- omg daryl
- 'SAVE DA DRAMA 4 UR MOMMA' IM LAUGHING
- omfg b ecky i love you so much
- o yea i forgot about rachel/nyada plot in this epsidoe LOL
- "butt chin?/? i mean william?' ahahashsf
- (inb4 becky showed him the locker)
- "any student' u mean the students u abuse??
- rip sue
- "NO EVVIDENCE U WERE EVER WATERBOARDED"
- "***** U WATERBOARDED MYSELF"
- BEST DIALGUE
- THUNDERBOLTON69
- ANDREA LOL ILY
- omG JOE IS IN THE EPISODE
- OMG SHE CUT HIS DREADS AT LEAST ITS EXPLAINED
- gj becky
- "quit being such b asic *****es"
- QUINN FABRAY
- HI CLASS PROSTITIUE
- omg beiste u cutie
- rip nazi hunters
- this episode is good for sue ngl
- rip geraldo
- will is also a cutie
- go away u random
- "we never loved u"
- "ur father and i loved u, we just showed it in a weird way"
- wat
- this song is literally just so they could sing
- atleast closure i guess
- omg where is carmen tho
- JACOB BEN ISRAEL EXISTS WHERE IS HE
- everyone sucks but kitty ok
- "your sexist empire doesnt even exist" go jane go
- myron shut up
- go kitty go
- wtf madison
- no offense but i can see ur boobs sheldon oops did i say that out loud
- sounds like tbt drinking game tbh
- 'good luck with menopause' LOL
- sam shut up
- i need more jane + warblers soz
- "brad?' OLLOL
- whAT AM IW ATHCING
- kinad looks like will jizzed his pants ngl
- myron calm ur ****
- what about mer or tina or quinn or artie u ****
- qtf that was ****


----------



## Jake

ok hni



Spoiler



- why is it only now we see them rehearsing...
- good kitty is best dancer
- shut up warblers
- OMG GO MYRON GO
- GO JANE GO
- GO KITTY GO
- roderick shut up alistair isnt even that good of a dancer
- u need me not mr schue
- KITTY
- ok sam will walk off rachel will sing listen to ur heart and jesse wall walk in ala rolling in the deep
- KESHA LOL
- ok are samchel even dating serious question and are mason and jane even dating wtf
- ok i got 2 right so far will i get the next part right
- the answer is yes coz i already kow this is aduet LOL
- knew it
- jesse u came back to teach glee club too shnut up
- jesse has a point
- lol rip
- why are they at bieste not the nurse
- good advice kurt
- "fencing" LOL
- OMG I SHIP MYRON AND JAEN LOL
- rip piano
- OMG MYRON CALM DOWN
- wtf was the point of sam throwing up
- ok i get it now
- why are they calling the school nurse now but not for ****ing spencer ok w/e
- sue snickering is so OC
- and will running is so stupid
- wtf
- wtf just happened
- this is dumb
- ok so broken wings had a studio recording i nEED THE FULL VERSION
- wtf did i just watch
- why are there only like 12 VA members now
- ok lets be real here for a min why the **** are will and raachel all like p"omg" u r very well capable of doing choreography but instead you chose them just to prance around stage and jump so shut up
- i thought VA's style was to "pick a soloist and have everyone else dance around them" so why are they doing a duet
- YES THAT IS HOW VA SHOULD PERFORM THANK U TAHNK U
- tbh i didnt think i would like myron but he's not too bad LOL
- ok legit half the warblers are missing wheres the fat one
- AWW ALISTAIR U SO CUTE
- i like the roderick/spender friendship
- honestly this woould be more cilmactic if we didnt already knew spencer was on the chandelier
- OMG IS MYRON GONNA BE SIA
- ok episode version is roderick solo
- omg chanedleir is great
- OM IM LAUGHING
- wow spencer u got ontothe cruthces rly quick
- I LVOE SPENCER AND KITTY
- wtf 30 mins in and no more songs
- wow finally a performance where they were worthhy of winning LOL
- omG YES I THOUGHT SHE'D BEEN A JUDGE BEFORE
- they were  better shut up
- "racist poodle" LOL
- "by the time fatty sang take me to the church i was like ok as long as the service provided is my funeral" OLOLO OMFG
- "I LOVE WAFFLES" OMG SO OC BUT I LOVED IT
- i really wanted him to say "VA!... just kidding its ND"
- kitty grabbin the trophy again havin emotional flashbacks to invitationals
- "coach sheldon the abomination bieste" LOL
- ok wtf is going on
- "she's an actual idiot"
- "y did u blow up my car" "that was just for fun" omG I LOVE THESE QUOTES
- ok good we need more jesse
- "dont b mad.. omg ur mad" suounds like me
- kiss kiss kiss kiss kiss
- YEEEEEEEEES
- kitty u qt
- OMG FLASHBACKS WE GET TO SEE THE NEWBIES
- omg what is this BS where is marley
- that was nice episode


----------



## oath2order

Spoiler



the myron as sia thing. i can't

I like the competition episodes a lot more than the typical eps ngl

I LOVE WAFFLES.


----------



## Jake

oath2order said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> the myron as sia thing. i can't
> 
> I like the competition episodes a lot more than the typical eps ngl
> 
> I LOVE WAFFLES.



SHUT UP MYRON WAS PERF


----------



## oath2order

NO I AGREE. I JUST THOUGHT IT WAS PROBABLY THE FUNNIEST THING THIS SEASON. PURE GOLD.


----------



## Jake

oath2order said:


> NO I AGREE. I JUST THOUGHT IT WAS PROBABLY THE FUNNIEST THING THIS SEASON. PURE GOLD.



ok good also i found this for u


----------



## oath2order

Jake. said:


> ok good also i found this for u



YAAAAAAAAAAASSSSSSSS


jake thx <3

waffles <3


----------



## oath2order

So any leaks for the last ep? :/


----------



## Jake

oath2order said:


> So any leaks for the last ep? :/



define "leaks"

the songs are out for 612 (they leaked like 2 weeks ago coz they dumb), but not the last episode (except for dont stop beleiving but i am 99% sure they are just reusing the original version)

there was also a screeninig of 612 at paleyfest and some people took like rly short vids of the ep and put them in the internet (nothing special tho)

as for 613 there is nothing, but we _should_ get songs tomorrow, but since it's the last episode idk


omG I DONT WAN TTHIS TO END


----------



## oath2order

6x13 is what I meant yeah.

TBH now that we're at this point, where it's just next week and it's over, yeah, it's weird and as much as I dislike the show it'll be weird not having it on.


----------



## Jake

oath2order said:


> 6x13 is what I meant yeah.
> 
> TBH now that we're at this point, where it's just next week and it's over, yeah, it's weird and as much as I dislike the show it'll be weird not having it on.



i know wtf am i going to do after it like wtf


----------



## oath2order

We need a new TV show thread


----------



## Jake

oath2order said:


> We need a new TV show thread



We will find something


Ok all the songs are out except dsb

http://fyeahgleeclub.tumblr.com


----------



## oath2order

I wonder how they'll do it then.

Love the cover of Winner Takes All. That's the one I've been waiting for.


----------



## Jake

i only listened to i lived which was kinda disappointing

but i jusT LISTENED TO THIS TIME AND ITS PERFECT I'M HAPPY THEY USED THAT INSTEAD OF MY HEART WILL GO ON BUT I STILL WISH THEY SUNG THE SONG AT LEAST


----------



## oath2order

NOOOO i forgot about My Heart Will Go On. Disappointed now.

I'll definitely be watching it live though.


----------



## Jake

i guess i will do 2009 first then dreams come true after/later??



Spoiler



- inb4 80328532894 continuity v errors
- ok is the whole episode a flash back
- pp sure it is but for dumb viewers they will be like 'wtf'
- omg the music is back
- kurt u sound different
- sorry but when we first saw karofsky he was on the hockey team so he cant have a letterman and no way can he and puck e friends error #1
- THIS KURT/DEPRESSION IS SO OC OMFG
- like?? if it *was* real and not for the sake of plot it would've been shown early S1 and it wasnt
- omG EMMAS HAIR IS ON POINT
- fml video is laggin
- whilst video is ****in up lets reflect thoughts
 - why were they originally gonna put this after 608?
- ok its fixed i think
- omg jaymas S1 impersonation is perfect
- omg its ****in up again
- ok i closed the video are we back??
- thiS IS STRESSIN ME OUT
- ok take #5 (jk itz only like #3)
- ok are we back?
- we are back ok good
- damn emma u shouldve been a detective
- omg kurts room
- ok i am confused his hair changes so much how do i know what is new and what is old footage
- ok this is new
- since when was burt a ****
- hummelberry werent friends in S1
- ok she remembers shes art of the black student union and muslim
- i would really really really love if a fan mashed 2009 with the directors cut pilot for like a 2.5 hours episode so we got all these scenes in order
- THIS LIP SYNC IS REALLY OFF
- i only listened to popular once LOL this doenst sound like the recording i heard wtf
- I KNE RACHEL WAS GONNA PUT HER HAND INFRONT MIMIC DING DONG
- MER
- love u mer
- THEY REFILMED IT AND DIDNT SHOW HIS FACE COZ THEY KNEW IT WOULDVE LOOKED ****ED
- but they are doing it for DSB so/??
- wtf will why would you write gay u pedo??
- i guess that was kurts solo for the seaason?? lol
- LOL MATT
- OMG
- "there is that one black kid" "hey mercedes"
- NEXT SHOT THERES A ****ING BLACK STUDENT BEHIND MER WHO ISNT MATT OMG LOL
- IVE MISSED S1 RACHEL OMG
- hER HAIR <3
- she looks so cute when u cant see her lil hands
- WAS DAT AMBERA MOMMA????
- TINA
- VOICE OVER
- "not even merryl streep herself could fake a stutter for 3 and a half years" omg
- tartie is end game
- yeS THANK U ARTIE
- that is why tartie should be endgame, becuase tina was the only gf who never treated artie differently or saw his chair is somethin bad (or used him as a chair either)
- see proof tina was always a ***** she just hid it from everyone idk why ppl thought S4 Diva!Tina was OC coz it really wasnt?
- FINALLY
- I HATE WAITED 6 YEARS FOR THIS MOMENT
- that was short but im not complaining
- omg this is all the songs except for DSB
- "everyow will get their turn for solos" yea if u say so
- omg sandy cant be black sandy was brunette when u did it for musical stfu
- "just give it to the one whose least pathetic" gg
- i wanted merchel duet 
- ok not mers momma just a qt church lady
- IS THIS HER MOM OR A RANDOM LADY
- ok error #2 they went to auditorium to sing youre ht eone that i was, which finn is on, but they dont have finn yet
- are some of these cheerios meant to represent quinn/santnaa//??
- RCHELS ROOM
- GO TERRI GO
- terri x pottery lives on
- OMG I THOUGHT IT WAS GONNA BE SANDY
- OMG ACAFELLAS
- y do they like finn
- ok i guess it makes sense but??
- at least it makes sense ow emma got the footage
- NO THATS MERS SOLO
- how iw will holding that **** and then not in the next shot??
- ok good it ended at the end of the song i didnt wanna hear wills speech again


----------



## oath2order

Oh god, here we go.



Spoiler: 2009



The Flight of the Bumblebee music oh my god

LOL EMMA'S ****TY PAMPHLETS.

MySpace. BYE.

Kurt and Mercedes still my favorite friendship they have

"Not even Meryl Streep could stutter for three years straight" LOL

Oh my god otherkin

I forgot that Tina sung this song. THE CROTCH SLAP OMG i remember that

"You and everybody else will have an opportunity to have a solo" lol ok

did they seriously have to shoehorn Blaine into this are you kidding me

old DSB <3

goddamn it's young Quinn.





Spoiler: Dreams Come True



Why are you late on stage, Will?

"Except for those days when you were rapping."

"Mercedes Jones has left the building."

YAAS WINNER TAKES IT ALL.

"Does it feel the same when she calls your name? (butt chin)"

okay here's the five years later I was wondering when it was coming.

Jeb Bush as president. Fox really couldn't help but do propaganda here could they. ugh.

Sue is VP ugh

not a fan of this original song

oh god why is she their surrogate why

"I'm ready to get started on a co-production of our own." OKAY WELL THEN DAMN.

Jonathan Groff is gay irl and he's still hot

YEAH I WAS WONDERING YES WRAP YOUR SPEECH UP.

"A fat person once stepped up on this stage" omfg

jesus christ for a minute Jesse looked like Finn what the **** I swear to god I thought that they had hologrammed him in.


----------



## Jake

ok now dreams come true



Spoiler



- oh starts at present day nice how they are like actually doing a continuation
- is will performing at nationals??
- ok no nvm
- "sopranogasms"
- no offense, but not showing at least one of their songs seems cheap for thne final episode
- KITTYS HAIR
- ok so they are dating
- who is this pedo
- is he new principal?? who even is the principal now??
- "scores did not go up" umm i p sure jane said in 602 that "the coaches principal sylvester has made to this school, its academically on par with any other private school",,....
- ok will is principal
- emma <3
- no melissa in guest stars 
- wills rapping lol u go emma
- im so mad at no melissa
- "3 months later" so have kitty and fatty graduated yet?
- TROUBLETONES
- **** all boys glee club #sexist
- where is madison and spencer
- ok thers spencer LOL
- o wait there she is
- why aretnt they in their cheerios uniforms??
- is it coz its performing arts school so sport is gone coz no thank u theyre gonna get fat
- then what happened to beistes job/? 
- and sam??
- ok this song has gone on too long now LOl
- ok lets be real this makes no sense why are they all crying its not like glee club is gone or anythig?? theyre crying coz its the final episode not coz its relevant to the context??
- WHY DID ALISTAIR LIP SYNC THAT OMG
- ok no sports is still there so now what???
- ok theyre selling it #explained
- KITTY IS IN  NYC???
- "i need my best friend"
> didn't interact all of S6
- if sams the new glee teacher i s2g
- .....
- sams too dumb
- thy tried to make sam finn am not happy
- WHY THERE INALLY A COUNTRY WEEK NOW FFS
- OMG GO MER
- not that im complaining but why is tina randomly here
- THIS SONG IS SO GOOD IM GLAD I DIDNT LISTEN TO IT BEFORE HAND
- SHE PONTED AT TINA #TINCEDES
- sam x lip syncing songs = otp
- bye mer 
- ok so is figgins still working as a janitor and at the lima bean??
- "mrs porcelain" LOL
- sue x kurt is fav friendship legit LOL
- whY IS SUE IN A TRCKSUIT I JUST REALIZED DIDNT SHE GET FIRED??
-  unless she just wears that just coz??
- but i also swear she wasnt allowed on school premises either/?
- BECKY
- wtf jane doesnt sound like jane
- "wwhen she calls ur name... butt chin" OMFG HSHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA
- HAAGAAHAHHA OMFG
- wtf why 5 year time jump for like 2 seconds
- "the ring u got me that christmas" umm u cant make deleted scenes canon like that *****
- this is so dumb since when have they expressed an interest in children (no pedo intended)
- RE U ****ING SERIOUS
- LETTING THIS 2 YEAR OLD PLAY THE PIANO????
- ID RATHER U JUST PRETENDED NO ONE WAS PLAYING
- WHY DIDNT THEY JUST MAKE THE TEACHER PLAY???????
- umm theyre ont he ground and there are children with skirts walking over them?
- that was disappointing
- ughh more random singing
- TARTIE ARE A COUPLE
- OMG THE SURROGATE IS LEGIT I LTERALLY JUST SIGHED SO LOUDLY I WANNA DIE
- wemma have more kids??
- whY IS FATTY RANDOMLY THERE??????/
- no mention of finn inb4finchelh8
- WF BECKY LOL
- ok i was like 'wtf why is everyone randomly there for some random sue speech' lol
- OMG IT JUST GLITCHED AND AUTOTONED AND IT WAS LIKE "I-I-I-I-I-I-I-I-I-I-I-I-I-I-I-I-I-I-I-I-I-I" FOR LIKE 10 SECONDS LOL
- why is quinn randomly there
- EMMA GETTIN MAD WILL/TERRI HUGGED LOL
- they didnt nee dto do the classic end music


----------



## oath2order

now what

i mean yeah basically

soooo

how'd you get into this show


----------



## Jake

idina menzel was y i watched the show


----------



## Roel

i came back to the forums only to see your comment jake and i am so happy. anyways, the finn thing, totally agree on that. so sad glee is over now (((((


----------



## Kamineon

I just watched the two final episodes and I am a huge wreck. I thought it was a perfect send off.


----------



## Hamusuta

2009 >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> DCT




tbh


----------



## Jake

Dreams come true was horribly rushed


Also oat they released a MER solo version of defying gravity!!!


----------



## oath2order

Jake. said:


> Dreams come true was horribly rushed
> 
> 
> Also oat they released a MER solo version of defying gravity!!!



oh my god

where's fergalicious


----------

